# Vintage Golf



## Crow (Aug 21, 2017)

Thought Iâ€™d start a thread for those interested in vintage equipment; playing, collecting or whatever.

Feel free to post about your older clubs or ask any questions, in fact anything related to vintage gear.

I might be the only one who ends up posting here but hopefully thereâ€™ll be a few converts along the way!


----------



## Crow (Aug 21, 2017)

Iâ€™ll start with a practice round I played this evening using:
Walter Hagen â€œThe Haigâ€ 1, 3 & 4 laminated woods
John Letters, Gary Player, The Master Model 3 to 10 irons
Spalding Cash-In putter (as promoted in the unpopular putters thread)
And to complete the vintage theme, Penfold Ace red heart 1.62â€ ball

Playing from the yellow tees but the way that the ball exploded off the face like a piece of sponge pudding I might as well have been playing from the whites, the best drive I hit was just over 200 yards, I was hitting 4 wood about 180 and 7 iron around 125 yards.

Pleased to score 86 gross 74 net, 35 Stableford points. Plotted my way round well and played to the clubs and the ball. 
Just the par three 10th where I had a disaster, a sliced drive and a shocking short game exhibition meant I was still off the green after four shots and ended up with a quad bogey 7.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 21, 2017)

Once the season is finished I think I will get out a few times with the Bob Charles club I bought for Clitheroe, see if I can get any consistency with them.


----------



## Crow (Aug 21, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Once the season is finished I think I will get out a few times with the Bob Charles club I bought for Clitheroe, see if I can get any consistency with them.
		
Click to expand...

You'll do fine Louise, they were a really good buy.

Vintage clubs aren't that different to modern clubs, especially the irons. 
Woods just need a little more care in finding the sweet spot as it's not as big as that on modern drivers with heads the size of a toaster.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a Browning persimmon driver in my garage that I used to use nearly 30  years ago. Was wafting it about in the garage only the other day. The thing is tiny, Lord knows how I used to make contact with it. Got down to 11 with it though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2017)

Nick, bumped into a lad I used to play footy with years ago at the course tonight - his name is Jay, think hes bumped into you before, possibly at Aberdovey.

Hes into the vintage stuff, also.

I'm still looking to add some persimmon woods to my Hogan apex ii's.


----------



## Crow (Aug 21, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			I have a Browning persimmon driver in my garage that I used to use nearly 30  years ago. Was wafting it about in the garage only the other day. The thing is tiny, Lord knows how I used to make contact with it. Got down to 11 with it though.
		
Click to expand...

I won some Browning 440 laminates on ebay recently, a strange head shape but surprisingly effective to hit.

Get your Browning out on the course and have some fun with it.


----------



## Crow (Aug 21, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nick, bumped into a lad I used to play footy with years ago at the course tonight - his name is Jay, think hes bumped into you before, possibly at Aberdovey.

Hes into the vintage stuff, also.

I'm still looking to add some persimmon woods to my Hogan apex ii's.
		
Click to expand...

Jason Dolman, I played with him at Aberdovey and said I knew you from the forum. he was at Clitheroe as well.

You should have no trouble finding woods but persimmons are a little trickier.

Here's a Slazenger Hogan Speedslot, laminated.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ben-Hogan...173962?hash=item41cc66f60a:g:NTYAAOSw8btZiIwe

Now we're talking!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hogan-ape...550589?hash=item3aee166e3d:g:2HMAAOSwIMdZlvJk


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2017)

Crow said:



			Jason Dolman, I played with him at Aberdovey and said I knew you from the forum. he was at Clitheroe as well.

You should have no trouble finding woods but persimmons are a little trickier.
Here's a Slazenger Hogan Speedslot, laminated.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ben-Hogan...173962?hash=item41cc66f60a:g:NTYAAOSw8btZiIwe

Click to expand...

Thats him.:thup:

He won a big comp up at Machrihanish recently, possibly representing Britain.


----------



## Crow (Aug 21, 2017)

And of course you'll need a bag to put your clubs in.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hogan-vin...439612?hash=item2a8b2a6bfc:g:jlsAAOSwrblZl96K


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2017)

Crow said:



			Jason Dolman, I played with him at Aberdovey and said I knew you from the forum. he was at Clitheroe as well.

You should have no trouble finding woods but persimmons are a little trickier.

Here's a Slazenger Hogan Speedslot, laminated.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ben-Hogan...173962?hash=item41cc66f60a:g:NTYAAOSw8btZiIwe

Now we're talking!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hogan-ape...550589?hash=item3aee166e3d:g:2HMAAOSwIMdZlvJk

Click to expand...

Shhhhhhh, there already still in my watch list. Dont tell everyone!


----------



## Crow (Aug 21, 2017)

More woods:

Nice but pricey
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ben-Hogan...897691?hash=item4d6198fbdb:g:7FkAAOSwf-xZmGEy

Laminated but affordable
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-Be...714448?hash=item3d456c0e10:g:quIAAOSw3YJZWAp1


----------



## Crow (Aug 21, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shhhhhhh, there already still in my watch list. Dont tell everyone!

Click to expand...

Whoops, sorry!


----------



## shivas irons (Aug 22, 2017)

I used to have quite a collection of hickory clubs and vintage balls years ago,I took some of the irons to a range once and was amazed how good they were to use.I currently play a set of 17 year old Adams irons that will stay in the bag forever just cant get along with the amount of clubs manufacturers come out with nowdays with the promise of a better game ,back in the day they would bring out a new set of irons every 2-3 years,nowdays it seems like 2-3 months!.


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I used to have quite a collection of hickory clubs and vintage balls years ago,I took some of the irons to a range once and was amazed how good they were to use.I currently play a set of 17 year old Adams irons that will stay in the bag forever just cant get along with the amount of clubs manufacturers come out with nowdays with the promise of a better game ,back in the day they would bring out a new set of irons every 2-3 years,nowdays it seems like 2-3 months!.
		
Click to expand...

Players got by with hickory clubs in the early days of golf and put good scores together on courses that were as rough as hell compared to now, they're still usable today. 
If you've got any of the hickory left I'd be interested in buying a few off you.


----------



## shivas irons (Aug 22, 2017)

Crow said:



			Players got by with hickory clubs in the early days of golf and put good scores together on courses that were as rough as hell compared to now, they're still usable today. 
If you've got any of the hickory left I'd be interested in buying a few off you.
		
Click to expand...

In the 1800's scores in the mid to low 70's were considered very good by the top players but by the turn of the century up to the 1930's scores in the 70's were common place for the top guys and anything in the 60's which was done was the magic number,incredible really considering the equipment they used and like you say the condition of the courses.Sadly I sold my whole vintage golf collection .


----------



## winty57 (Aug 22, 2017)

Can you tell me what clubs are classified as vintage, do they have to have hickory shafts etc or is it an age criteria?

Is there a website with info and meets etc, many thanks

Martin


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 22, 2017)

Quite fancy a go at this, need to dig my grandads old blades out of the shed to see if they are still usable or rusted beyond repair and get some woods and a putter :thup:


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2017)

winty57 said:



			Can you tell me what clubs are classified as vintage, do they have to have hickory shafts etc or is it an age criteria?

Is there a website with info and meets etc, many thanks

Martin
		
Click to expand...

There isn't really a defined criteria as interest is so low.

My own interpretation is anything over 20 or so years old and preferably blades for irons (although if you wanted to play an old set of Ping Eyes it wouldn't bother me) and wood for woods. Putters, again anything over 20 or so years old is good for me.

Hickory comps can be found and these often specify pre 1935 clubs.

There's a Facebook group called something ilke "classic persimmon and blades" which organises friendly meets.

The annual comp at Clitheroe has sections for hickory, persimmon & blades and modern clubs so something for everyone.


If interest is there I'd happily look at organising a GM meet.


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a set of Ping Eye 2 woods that are wooden, would they be classed as vintage.
I also have the irons too.


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2017)

Slime said:



			I have a set of Ping Eye 2 woods that are wooden, would they be classed as vintage.
I also have the irons too.
		
Click to expand...

They'd be fine with me.
Some might get a little sniffy about the irons though, being cavity back.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Quite fancy a go at this, need to dig my grandads old blades out of the shed to see if they are still usable or rusted beyond repair and get some woods and a putter :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a challenge?


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 22, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Quite fancy a go at this, need to dig my grandads old blades out of the shed to see if they are still usable or rusted beyond repair and get some woods and a putter :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Fancy a challenge? 

Click to expand...

Lets Get the Flatcaps back out &#128516;


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fancy a challenge? 

Click to expand...

Aye why not :thup:

Let me get a set together and we'll get a game sorted

Pedros flat cap was more bondage than vintage :rofl:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 22, 2017)

Slime said:



			I have a set of Ping Eye 2 woods that are wooden, would they be classed as vintage.
I also have the irons too.
		
Click to expand...

Remember my Eye 2 woods with fondness...
They were considered 'cutting edge' when I took up the game...

My late F-in-L had a small collection of vintage clubs including several hickory shafted clubs... Some of the family insisted they were sold when he passed away... Realised about Â£800 after fees... Wished I'd put my foot down and kept them as he'd said they were for me... But, nothing in the will so sold they were..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Lets Get the Flatcaps back out &#62980;
		
Click to expand...

Yep.

I remember when tweed jackets were all the rage on the terraces, around 1984-85, I reckon.

Probably got to Cheetham for about 1989 then. :rofl:

Come 'ed - you get a set, Junior too, and we could do our March 36 hole matchplay extravaganza with them.


Crow, I'd be interested in a meet, if on a weekend, and willing to travel an hour or two.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Aye why not :thup:

Let me get a set together and we'll get a game sorted

Pedros flat cap was more bondage than vintage :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



I may get the tache to go with it as well.

"Anyone got any tache wax, I could borrow, I'm getting awfully forgetful in my dotage. What, what"


----------



## winty57 (Aug 22, 2017)

Crow said:



			There isn't really a defined criteria as interest is so low.

My own interpretation is anything over 20 or so years old and preferably blades for irons (although if you wanted to play an old set of Ping Eyes it wouldn't bother me) and wood for woods. Putters, again anything over 20 or so years old is good for me.

Hickory comps can be found and these often specify pre 1935 clubs.

There's a Facebook group called something ilke "classic persimmon and blades" which organises friendly meets.

The annual comp at Clitheroe has sections for hickory, persimmon & blades and modern clubs so something for everyone.


If interest is there I'd happily look at organising a GM meet.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for info not really into hickory stuff but would be interested in persimmon & blades, have a couple of Mizuno persimmon woods with graphite shafts in the loft that i bought new in 1984! and the Ping Eye woods
I will check out the Facebook group
T


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 25, 2017)

If you want vintage clubs then come look in our pro shop. More scrap metal in there than a Scottish shipyard.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2017)

I recently had a family golf weekend as a kind of mini-stag, my future brother-in-law accepted the invitation despite never having played golf before. Told me he didn't need to borrow a set of clubs because he had a half set, so I said fair enough. Then he turned up with these absolute antique blades that said 'Elite' on them, and an old wooden driver. I said 'bloody hell, you'll be lucky to hit anything with them!' He went round in about 150 but he did manage one par on a par 3! 

Don't know if those Elite blades mean anything to you? Literally just said 'Elite' in kind of scrolly handwriting on the back, didn't know if that was the brand or the model! I also don't know where he got them from.


----------



## Crow (Aug 25, 2017)

Not heard of Elite as a manufacturer, there were no other markings/names?

Elite is one of those words that gets used quite a bit, like "Special" and "Tour".


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2017)

Crow said:



			Not heard of Elite as a manufacturer, there were no other markings/names?

Elite is one of those words that gets used quite a bit, like "Special" and "Tour".
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember anything else but I didn't look _that_ closely. Yeah that's why Google was particularly unhelpful. Closest I saw via Google was a Spalding set but they weren't exactly the same so not sure. I might ask him to send me a picture under the pretence that I'm getting them valued as antiques or not.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 25, 2017)

Mine need regripping, anyone know of a place?


----------



## Crow (Aug 25, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Mine need regripping, anyone know of a place?
		
Click to expand...

Have ago yourself or take to a Pro who can do it for you.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kNpPo2nu3E


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hope you are going to use leather grips on your vintage clubs &#128077;


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 26, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Hope you are going to use leather grips on your vintage clubs &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem I have yet to solve. Also the wooden heads are a mess


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2017)

Love to play some of the courses around here with Hickory's. Most guys I know who have the are reluctant to lend them as they tend to be worth a bomb


----------



## Crow (Aug 26, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			That's the problem I have yet to solve. Also the wooden heads are a mess
		
Click to expand...

Do you have pictures?

Leather grips for steel shafts cost a fortune, Â£30 plus per club.
If it's hickory you're talking about then you can do them pretty cheaply.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 26, 2017)

The leather thing was said in jest. I didn't think they were still available.


----------



## Crow (Aug 28, 2017)

Out this morning with:
"Classic" 1 wood, persimmon but no manufacturer's marking.
Uniroyal Arnold Palmer 3 & 4 laminated woods
Wilson Staff TourBlade Fluid Feel irons, 3 to 9 plus PW and SW
Greenway putter, no idea who made this, maybe a far east manufacturer
Callaway Supersoft ball

Yellow tees and pleased with 18 out 17 back for 35, just a disaster on the 16 that spoilt the card.
Struggled with the woods for some reason.  Irons were very nice though, they're a rough old set and this was my first hit with them but very impressed.

What is frustrating is that I scored 28 yesterday in the qualifier with my modern clubs, okay from the white tees but still much worse than today's round.


----------



## Crow (Aug 29, 2017)

Here's some excellent viewing for vintage golf fans; Billy Casper & Harry Bradshaw playing Portmarnock on Shell's Wonderful World of Golf, 1963.
(If you don't want to see the fascinating introduction, jump forward to 9 mins 30 and be prepared not just for some classic play but also for some great vintage golf fashion)

Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-yk2oL_g2w

Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMyM8Z6I79M


----------



## Crow (Sep 11, 2017)

Just under 24 hours to go, a beautiful set of Slazenger Jean Donald blades for any ladies thinking of dipping their toes into vintage golf.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slazenger...778145?hash=item1c90c2ed61:g:S3IAAOSwK-pZrrA-


----------



## Crow (Sep 14, 2017)

Thought you'd like to see the gorgeous Ben Sayers "Silver Crest" irons I won on ebay recently, kindly collected and delivered by Imurg & Fragger.

They were a delight to hit and have taken number one spot in my collection of vintage irons.







Today I took delivery of a set of MacGregor M85 Colokrom irons, 3 to SW, the 1980s remake, but I don't want to spoil you so I'll wait for another day to post some pictures.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 14, 2017)

Very nice crow. 

Ive taken some photos of old clubs my dad has out in the garage.  The niblick in particular looks a dangerous weapon. One of the thinnest clubs ive seen. The sole is absolutely tiny too.  Makes these old blades of yours look like game improvement irons. Lol

Theres also an iron stamped with 1 then a 2 over the top. As if the guy made a mistake and said sod it, that will do anyway. 

Also got some pics of the clubs he got as a present when he retired. Some lovely persimmon woods and tastey little blades like the ones you collect. 

You will have to wait till my tablet gets fixed though. Uploading the pics off my phone never works properly. 

Keep up the good work   always enjoy seeing what old toys you have found.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Very nice crow. 

Ive taken some photos of old clubs my dad has out in the garage.  The niblick in particular looks a dangerous weapon. One of the thinnest clubs ive seen. The sole is absolutely tiny too.  Makes these old blades of yours look like game improvement irons. Lol

Theres also an iron stamped with 1 then a 2 over the top. As if the guy made a mistake and said sod it, that will do anyway. 

Also got some pics of the clubs he got as a present when he retired. Some lovely persimmon woods and tastey little blades like the ones you collect. 

*You will have to wait till my tablet gets fixed though. Uploading the pics off my phone never works properly. *

Keep up the good work   always enjoy seeing what old toys you have found.
		
Click to expand...

You teaser Gary!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2017)

When in Glasgow and I've flown up I'll play with my vintage 1985 Wilson Staff Fluid Feel Tour Blades and Acushnet Bullseye Flange putter.  Maybe one day I'll play a complete vintage set by adding in my same era Macgregor Eye-o-Matic Persimmon woods.

I played that set unchanged from 1985-2005


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When in Glasgow and I've flown up I'll play with my vintage 1985 Wilson Staff Fluid Feel Tour Blades and Acushnet Bullseye Flange putter.  Maybe one day I'll play a complete vintage set by adding in my same era Macgregor Eye-o-Matic Persimmon woods.

I played that set unchanged from 1985-2005
		
Click to expand...

Do it! They're great woods.

I've got a set of those Wilson irons, very nice, the Ben Sayers shown above have many design similarities.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2017)

Here are the new MacGregor clubs, M85 Colokrom irons, 3 to SW, the 1980s remake.
They've seen some action but hey, these don't come up very often in the UK.
Shown are the 3, 4, 7 and PW, the last two have the most wear on the faces.

I was hoping to get out with them this evening but the weather wasn't on my side so I've booked a 7.00 am tee time tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 25, 2017)

Check out this absolute weapon.  I can just imagine the holes I would dig with this on soft winter conditions.  

I will take it out for a spin some day but that will have to wait as my back is knackered.


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Check out this absolute weapon.  I can just imagine the holes I would dig with this on soft winter conditions.  

I will take it out for a spin some day but that will have to wait as my back is knackered.
		
Click to expand...

Nice!

I've got a similar niblick which can cut a sod the size of Africa, see below.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 25, 2017)

Crow said:



			Nice!

I've got a similar niblick which can cut a sod the size of Africa, see below.

View attachment 23683
View attachment 23684

Click to expand...


Mad how thin the soles are.    must stick this in my bag the next time I go to a links just to see what its like nipping one off the turf. 

Margin for error = none :rofl:


----------



## matt71 (Sep 26, 2017)

I have around 2 dozen boxed (as new)  vintage golf balls for someone who may want to
buy them.

i have no idea what they are worth but they the ones in wrapping paper made by slazanger ( see pic below as an idea) 

playing golf in wales this week so will post in for sale section when back!


----------



## DRW (Sep 26, 2017)

Going to have to get a wooden driver after playing with Crow at Hankley, the sound of the ball being hit with a wooden driver is lovellllllllllllly. 

Joanne did look in the local charity shop for a wooden one in a tub, but didn't have any, still looking Crow.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Going to have to get a wooden driver after playing with Crow at Hankley, the sound of the ball being hit with a wooden driver is lovellllllllllllly. 

Joanne did look in the local charity shop for a wooden one in a tub, but didn't have any, still looking Crow.
		
Click to expand...

ebay is your friend Darren.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2017)

Snuck out for a few quick holes this evening with the Ben Sayers Silver Crest irons and my latest addition, a Slazenger Powerthrust 2 wood, try not to drool on your PCs.







Played some good and some cack but the new 2 wood was great, it gives a slightly higher flight which most of my 1 woods struggle to achieve using modern balls.
Played a few 2 ball holes, wood from tee vs iron from the tee and apart from one shank I was drilling the 3 iron away as well.


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2017)

A nice evening so got to the course for just after 5 and despite being held up by a two ball for a few holes I managed to get 18 in, the last two in near darkness...

Played the clubs in my previous post again but with my latest addition, a Leyland "Ralph Moffitt" Autograph putter, see below, nice.






Somehow made a score of 33 points in spite of my usual chipping woes, best summed up by the third hole where I was just short of the green in two, duffed a chip two feet, bladed the next over the green, duffed the next 6 inches, bladed the next onto the green and took two putts for a rock solid 8. There were 5 horror chips in total over the round so should have beaten handicap.


----------



## Crow (Oct 6, 2017)

Played in a society game at Stourbridge GC yesterday using the bag below:
MacGregor Synchrolite persimmon 1 wood
Slazenger Powerthrust persimmon 2 wood
Uniroyal Arnold Palmer laminated 3 & 4 woods
Macgregor Colokrom M85 irons
Leyland "Ralph Moffitt" Autograph putter.


Struggled to get the 1 wood away for the first few holes so switched to the 2 wood. Not a great scoring day (chipping pathetic as per usual) and came in with 27 points, not last though!


On the new clubs front, the Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades turned up today, tasty!
Unfortunately with a few qualifiers coming up and evenings too short now, it might be a few weeks before I can get these out on the course, unless I play a qualifier with them next weekend.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 6, 2017)

Can i see some more photos of that moffit putter.  Looks nice


----------



## louise_a (Oct 6, 2017)

I saw a guy at Royal Lytham yesterday in full plus fours rig, couldn't get close enough to see if he was playing with vintage clubs though.


----------



## Crow (Oct 7, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Can i see some more photos of that moffit putter.  Looks nice 

Click to expand...

There are the three pictures in post 56 but here's another just for you Gary.
It's a flanged putter with got quite a bit of offset and has a nice leather grip.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice looks similar to a lee trevino putter i am using these days.


----------



## Crow (Oct 13, 2017)

Probably my last evening session of the year tonight, got out with the Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades (together with an imposter in the shape of a Peter Thomson SW as there wasn't a SW in the set).

Also had the Spalding Cash-In putter but no woods as I wanted to try out the Dunlops because I couldn't wait until Sunday!

Have to say they are beautiful, hit some lovely shots and the feel was superb. I'm less and less inclined to play my modern gear in any shape or form.


----------



## Crow (Oct 18, 2017)

Latest acquisition, a set of Dunlop Peter Thomson irons and woods, Â£20.

They look to have barely been used. The only downer is that the 9 iron is missing.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 18, 2017)

Crow said:



			Latest acquisition, a set of Dunlop Peter Thomson irons and woods, Â£20.

They look to have barely been used. The only downer is that the 9 iron is missing.

View attachment 23815
View attachment 23816
View attachment 23817

Click to expand...


Those are the woods I used at that vintage meet.  Yours look in great nick.


----------



## Crow (Oct 18, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Those are the woods I used at that vintage meet.  Yours look in great nick.
		
Click to expand...

Hope I hit them as well as you did!

They look like they've only seen a couple of rounds.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 18, 2017)

Crow said:



			Hope I hit them as well as you did!

They look like they've only seen a couple of rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Here she is in action at Allerton in Liverpool.  Getting my practice in for the meet. 

[video=youtube;007dy74vN3I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=007dy74vN3I[/video]


----------



## Crow (Oct 18, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Here she is in action at Allerton in Liverpool.  Getting my practice in for the meet. 

Click to expand...

Striped it!


----------



## dan2844 (Oct 19, 2017)

Crow said:



			There isn't really a defined criteria as interest is so low.

My own interpretation is anything over 20 or so years old and preferably blades for irons (although if you wanted to play an old set of Ping Eyes it wouldn't bother me) and wood for woods. Putters, again anything over 20 or so years old is good for me.

Hickory comps can be found and these often specify pre 1935 clubs.

There's a Facebook group called something ilke "classic persimmon and blades" which organises friendly meets.

The annual comp at Clitheroe has sections for hickory, persimmon & blades and modern clubs so something for everyone.


If interest is there I'd happily look at organising a GM meet.
		
Click to expand...

i'd definitely be in again, really enjoyed it at Whittington previously. i need to get mine out again for a little fun soon. I unfortunately missed most of the summer for golf and i now have winter to play but theres only really enough light for saturdays and sundays with my working hours. if you want to play a vintage round with me over the winter i'd be happy to.


----------



## Chisteve (Oct 19, 2017)

Our club has a regular tournament tied in with the Revival event at goodwood 

Good fun - although I've not tried - heres a link to a previous years 

https://www.goodwood.com/sports/gol...-step-back-in-time-at-revival-golf-challenge/


----------



## Crow (Oct 25, 2017)

Chisteve said:



			Our club has a regular tournament tied in with the Revival event at goodwood 

Good fun - although I've not tried - heres a link to a previous years 

https://www.goodwood.com/sports/gol...-step-back-in-time-at-revival-golf-challenge/

Click to expand...

The hickory era is a whole other level and I suspect a step too far for the forum, heck I'm struggling to get any interest for vintage here!


----------



## Crow (Oct 25, 2017)

My latest addition (it's got to stop soon, I'm running out of garage space....)

Slazenger Ambassador forged blades with laminated woods. 

Unfortunately with the approaching winter it might be a while before I can get these lovelies into play.


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2017)

Doh!

But I couldn't leave these could I?
Not seen many post war JB Halleys, they might be common they might not but they'd have probably ended up as a no-sale and junked.

3 to PW in the irons
2, 3 & 4 laminate woods, although there's a crack in the neck of the 2
A bargain at Â£10


----------



## bigslice (Oct 31, 2017)

Crow said:



			The hickory era is a whole other level and I suspect a step too far for the forum, heck I'm struggling to get any interest for vintage here!
		
Click to expand...

Uve stirred something, i might give it a go next year around Machrihanish Dunes. Already got some wooden shafted clubs in the garage


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2017)

bigslice said:



			Uve stirred something, i might give it a go next year around Machrihanish Dunes. Already got some wooden shafted clubs in the garage
		
Click to expand...

Do it, I guarantee you'll have a great time.

A few things to note for hickory:

Check the condition of the clubs, particularly how well the head is fixed, it's recommended to remove and reset the heads on irons and woods, I did on mine. A loose head can cause the shaft to break at the socket.

Play a soft ball, Callaway Supersoft, Srixon Soft Feel or similar, these are old clubs and the woods in particular don't take kindly to a hard ball.

Grips are usually pretty far gone but for the odd round they should be okay, although they'll be a lot thinner than you're used to. If you get serious there are lots of helpful videos showing how to re-grip on YouTube!

If you've got any questions please ask away.


----------



## bigslice (Nov 1, 2017)

Crow said:



			Do it, I guarantee you'll have a great time.

A few things to note for hickory:

Check the condition of the clubs, particularly how well the head is fixed, it's recommended to remove and reset the heads on irons and woods, I did on mine. A loose head can cause the shaft to break at the socket.

Play a soft ball, Callaway Supersoft, Srixon Soft Feel or similar, these are old clubs and the woods in particular don't take kindly to a hard ball.

Grips are usually pretty far gone but for the odd round they should be okay, although they'll be a lot thinner than you're used to. If you get serious there are lots of helpful videos showing how to re-grip on YouTube!

If you've got any questions please ask away.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers will look into it over winter


----------



## Crow (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice set in the Cheshire area including bag and trolley for Â£7.50 collected.

I'll be looking to organise a vintage meet around March/April so for Anyone wanting to get ready these could be just the ticket.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Max-Faulkner-De-Luxe-Model-Complete-Golf-Club-set-/112638488053?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 17, 2017)

I may have asked you before but do you collect the vintage bags to hold these clubs in? 


They are far better looking than the rubbish modern bags.  Granted they haven't got the same room in them but the leather style bags ooze class. I use an old titleist bag which I have no thoughts of replacing. 

The rain just runs off them too.  Often chuckle to myself when I see my playing partners waterproof bag soaked through. :rofl:


----------



## Crow (Nov 17, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			I may have asked you before but do you collect the vintage bags to hold these clubs in? 


They are far better looking than the rubbish modern bags.  Granted they haven't got the same room in them but the leather style bags ooze class. I use an old titleist bag which I have no thoughts of replacing. 

The rain just runs off them too.  Often chuckle to myself when I see my playing partners waterproof bag soaked through. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Half the time a bag is included, so yes, I've got a few. 
The Slazenger set in post 71 came with a good matching bag.

I'd like to find a genuine old leather one but most of those are past saving.

I haven't put them to the test in the rain as if rain is likely then I'll play my new clubs.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 19, 2017)

Crow said:



			My latest addition (it's got to stop soon, I'm running out of garage space....)

Slazenger Ambassador forged blades with laminated woods. 

Unfortunately with the approaching winter it might be a while before I can get these lovelies into play.

View attachment 23830
View attachment 23831
View attachment 23832

Click to expand...

Wow! What memories, if only I could remember... my Ambassador 3 wood could just about sit up and beg. Unfortunately the driver was an unruly bu99er. For some bizarre reason I only had the 3 iron and then 4 to SW were Wilson Sam Snead Blue Ridge. Think I acquired them off my dad in 1970, along with a brown canvas pencil bag. 

I do remember the 3 iron shaft snapping between my hands on a follow through, the shaft cutting through the grip and making a mess of my hand. That was the summer 74, playing at Naas GC, Co Kildare.


----------



## Crow (Nov 19, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Wow! What memories, if only I could remember... my Ambassador 3 wood could just about sit up and beg. Unfortunately the driver was an unruly bu99er. For some bizarre reason I only had the 3 iron and then 4 to SW were Wilson Sam Snead Blue Ridge. Think I acquired them off my dad in 1970, along with a brown canvas pencil bag. 

I do remember the 3 iron shaft snapping between my hands on a follow through, the shaft cutting through the grip and making a mess of my hand. That was the summer 74, playing at Naas GC, Co Kildare.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Hobbit, I'm always on the look out for help with club dating, I thought mine were maybe late 70s/80s, although there have been a few incarnations of the Ambassador, I think the first ones were maybe cast heads.

Sounds nasty with the 3 iron shaft.

I've still not hit mine, but I've since won a Slazenger Ambassador putter to go with them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2017)

Crow said:



			Cheers Hobbit, I'm always on the look out for help with club dating, I thought mine were maybe late 70s/80s, although there have been a few incarnations of the Ambassador, I think the first ones were maybe cast heads.

Sounds nasty with the 3 iron shaft.

I've still not hit mine, but I've since won a Slazenger Ambassador putter to go with them.
		
Click to expand...

Nick, did you answer someone with an enquiry for a vintage club on ebay today? May have been me.

I didnt know the "speed slots" were on a Hogan driver from years ago, if it was.


----------



## Crow (Nov 19, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nick, did you answer someone with an enquiry for a vintage club on ebay today? May have been me.

I didnt know the "speed slots" were on a Hogan driver from years ago, if it was.
		
Click to expand...

I've not got anything for sale on ebay Pete but Hogan drivers and fairways had the speed slot years ago, although as it's in the toe I've no idea what it's supposed to do...

I've got a Slazenger Powerthrust 2 wood (Slazenger sold Hogan named clubs under licence for quite a few years) which features the same slot.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2017)

Crow said:



			I've not got anything for sale on ebay Pete but Hogan drivers and fairways had the speed slot years ago, although as it's in the toe I've no idea what it's supposed to do...

I've got a Slazenger Powerthrust 2 wood (Slazenger sold Hogan named clubs under licence for quite a few years) which features the same slot.

View attachment 23928

Click to expand...

Ah right, his ebay moniker was Nicol5golf, and I thought.......Nic........Ol(d)........:rofl:


----------



## Crow (Nov 21, 2017)

Fascinating look at a long drive competition here from 1984, around the time that persimmon/laminated drivers started to make way for metal woods and steel shafts were being replaced by graphite. The TaylorMade "Pittsburgh Persimmon" was introduced in 1979 and is generally accepted as being the first successful metal driver, although Pinseeker brought "The Bombshell" out three years earlier.

There's one metal wood in the 6 man final but the real star is the 60" driver used by Wedgy Winchester, I kid you not!
It's also great to see Payne Stewart in the final too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCGT06C2b6g

This was the same year that the first major was won using a metal wood, the PGA by Lee Trevino with a TaylorMade.
And out of interest the last major to be won using a persimmon driver was by Bernhard Langer at the 1993 Masters.


----------



## Crow (Nov 23, 2017)

Delivered today, Slazenger Plus International, 3 to PW with Dynalite regular shafts. Dating from somewhere around the sixties at a guess.

Condition is superb, can't wait for the winter to end so I can get all my recently acquired iron sets out on the course!

One of the more expensive sets I've bought but still a steal at Â£40 delivered.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 23, 2017)

Crow said:



			My latest addition (it's got to stop soon, I'm running out of garage space....)

Slazenger Ambassador forged blades with laminated woods. 



Unfortunately with the approaching winter it might be a while before I can get these lovelies into play.

View attachment 23830
View attachment 23831
View attachment 23832

Click to expand...

Very nice, I like a good piece of persimmon. I got Ram Driver 3&5w persimmon that I used to use and kept. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Crow (Nov 23, 2017)

3565 said:



			Very nice, I like a good piece of persimmon. I got Ram Driver 3&5w persimmon that I used to use and kept. &#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat persimmon for enjoyment, do you ever take them out on the course for old times sake?


----------



## 3565 (Nov 23, 2017)

Crow said:



			Can't beat persimmon for enjoyment, do you ever take them out on the course for old times sake?
		
Click to expand...

You know something I don't. I'm freightened that the head might fly off or shaft will snap (a little rusty) and you have to mess about with the binding or twine so I've consigned it to retirement.  But always fancied getting one made tho, think there is a company that still builds them..


----------



## 3565 (Nov 23, 2017)

Crow said:



			Delivered today, Slazenger Plus International, 3 to PW with Dynalite regular shafts. Dating from somewhere around the sixties at a guess.

Condition is superb, can't wait for the winter to end so I can get all my recently acquired iron sets out on the course!

One of the more expensive sets I've bought but still a steal at Â£40 delivered.

View attachment 23955
View attachment 23956
View attachment 23957

Click to expand...

they look awesome.


----------



## Crow (Nov 23, 2017)

3565 said:



			You know something I don't. I'm freightened that the head might fly off or shaft will snap (a little rusty) and you have to mess about with the binding or twine so I've consigned it to retirement.  But always fancied getting one made tho, think there is a company that still builds them..
		
Click to expand...

They're not as fragile as you'd think, a few rust spots on the shaft are nothing to worry about, it's the inside that can be a problem but as long as they've been reasonably well stored you should be fine. 

I've not had a shaft go yet, admittedly I don't have the fastest swing but I can get a good strike out to 250 with them. If you do decide to play them my advice would be to use a lower compression ball to prevent any unnecessary damage to the face.


----------



## Crow (Nov 27, 2017)

Made a rare visit to the range this evening as one game a week is not sufficient to answer my golf cravings. 

Took with me the Dunlop Peter Thomson irons plus four other 5 irons to see how they compared, shown below, top to bottom and left to right:

Wilson DynaPower
Browning 440 (could be described as GI irons although the low profile can be off-putting.)
Dunlop Peter Thomson
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blade
JB Halley Tournament (the oldest of the bunch)






After a quick warm up with 8 and 6 irons where I had my usual attack of shanks I got into a nice groove and was mostly striking the 5 irons very nicely.

To compare;
The DynaPower, Peter Thomson and Aussie Blade all played similarly, good strikes felt great and off ones gave the feedback expected.
The Browning did what it was supposed to do and gave a high ball flight.
The Halley was the toughest to hit, mainly because the leather grip is pretty thin and the "grip" element is distinctly lacking so I was never too comfortable swinging it but when I did make a good contact it flew just as well as the first three.

Overall a very satisfying session and one I'm sure I'll be repeating during the dark winter nights.


----------



## Crow (Dec 7, 2017)

The driver used by John Daly to win the 1991 USPGA is up for auction, a 6.5 degree Cobra Ultramid with cream coloured Kevlar head and titanium shaft.

2 days remaining if you want to put in a bid, although it looks like he's skied one. 

https://greenjacketauctions.com/bids/bidplace?itemid=22766

And here's some footage of the big man using it, his distances aren't anything too special now but at the time.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dla7sdOTO8k


----------



## Crow (Dec 10, 2017)

Reading an old book by Ted Ray I won on ebay recently and of many interesting snippets a couple are worth a post but first the cover picture, from simpler times. 

I can imagine it now; "That's right Ted, line up your clubs against that handy wall there, grand. Oh, and while you're at it lean your bag against that old drain pipe, perfect! - Click"




Firstly, as we know there's nothing new in golf and a few pages are devoted to the argument raging at the time over limiting the distance that the ball is travelling, this book was written in 1922, around 20 years after the Haskell ball had been introduced and accepted.

The other bit concerns the "instruction" on offer which is quite difficult to follow. The section on driving (Ted Ray was a renowned long hitter of the time) illustrates this well, especially the paragraph below:


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 10, 2017)

Video seems a little easier to understand


----------



## Crow (Dec 22, 2017)

Played a vintage round today with an old Greban bag containing:

Cypress Point "Long-Flite" plastic 1, 3 & 4 woods, ideal for when it's damp and you don't want to get your proper woods wet.
John Letters "Gary Player" Master Model irons 3 to 10 with a Dunlop Peter Thomson SW
And first time out for a JB Halley Model 100 putter.

Had my best scoring round of the year for a 5 over par, 77 gross net 65, for 43 points Stableford. 27 putts with quite a few shots just missing the green leaving easy chip and single putts.

Just trying to swing easy and hit the sweet spot, a couple of good breaks as typical in a good round, 5 bogeys and no doubles.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 22, 2017)

well played lad.  you must be grinning like a Cheshire cat.


----------



## Crow (Dec 22, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			well played lad.  you must be grinning like a Cheshire cat.
		
Click to expand...

That's me that is.


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 22, 2017)

Great score . Well played.


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2017)

Well played, but tell me, do you guess your yardages for a while before you feel confident?


----------



## Crow (Dec 22, 2017)

Slime said:



			Well played, but tell me, do you guess your yardages for a while before you feel confident?
		
Click to expand...

For the irons most of the clubs from this date (1960s/70s) are a club shorter than today's so I just go up a club, at my level of accuracy that's near enough.

For driver I just swing easy and take what I get.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice going Nick....
There's a very minor itch that might get scratched in the Vintage arena next year....


----------



## Digger (Dec 22, 2017)

That's great shooting. More evidence that it is indeed the Indian, not the arrow for the most part anyway.


----------



## Crow (Dec 22, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Nice going Nick....
There's a very minor itch that might get scratched in the Vintage arena next year....
		
Click to expand...

Make it so Ian!

I'll be looking to arrange a Vintage meet around March, I was thinking that I could loan sets out to those who can't source their own for a fiver donation to the 2018 H4H fund.


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2017)

Crow said:



			Make it so Ian!

I'll be looking to arrange a Vintage meet around March, I was thinking that I could loan sets out to those who can't source their own for a fiver donation to the 2018 H4H fund.
		
Click to expand...

get it sorted Nick!!!!

top shooting today


----------



## IainP (Dec 22, 2017)

Well played. 
I think I want to hear about you turning up at courses where you'd be paired up. Expect some interesting looks as your fellow golfers clock your gear, and then go and put a score together.


----------



## Crow (Dec 23, 2017)

Out again today and back down to earth.

Playing the same woods as yesterday but switched to Wilson DynaPower irons 3 to SW, and a Leatham "Hotblade" putter.

I started great and had 9 points after three holes but then things went a bit pear shaped and I finished on 31 with a couple of shanks thrown in, still nice to be on the course though and the evenings are drawing out!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Crow said:



			Out again today and back down to earth.

Playing the same woods as yesterday but switched to Wilson DynaPower irons 3 to SW, and a Leatham "Hotblade" putter.

I started great and had 9 points after three holes but then things went a bit pear shaped and I finished on 31 with a couple of shanks thrown in, still nice to be on the course though and the evenings are drawing out!
		
Click to expand...

Do you use an old style bag too?


----------



## Crow (Dec 25, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Do you use an old style bag too?
		
Click to expand...

If the weather is dry then I certainly do.


----------



## Crow (Dec 30, 2017)

Latest acquisition (well, apart from a set of MacGregor irons and woods my son collected for me a month or so back and dropped by with last week) is a set of Swilken "Eric Brown" irons together with a nice Slazenger "Bobby Locke" 3 1/2 wood and a GT-400 putter, not sure who made the latter.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 30, 2017)

Assistant at our place did a driving workshop in our Swing Studio and as part of it compared performance using a vintage 1984 persimmon (Macgregor Eye-o-matic) driver and his own driver - using current vs old 1.62 (Penfold Ace) and 1.68 (Dunlop 65) balls.  

Apart from the distance difference  between persimmon and his driver, with his driver he found about 30yds difference between the old balls and current - but not much difference between old 1.62 and 1.68 balls.  

Wondering if the same would be found for the tour pros.  Have them using balls 'like' the old ones - and they'll be losing 30yds from their distance.  In fact I'm thinking that they'd probably lose quite a bit more as ther swings and clubhead speed will make maximum leverage from modern ball technology.  Would they be able to get the same leverage using 'old' balls?


----------



## Crow (Dec 30, 2017)

Another big difference between old and new balls is the spin generated on the longer clubs.

Modern balls are designed to minimise spin when hit with driver etc to maximise distance, a downside of this (depending on your point of view) is that side spin is also reduced and so the flaws in a swing aren't so obvious.

I've said before that we should all go back to "spinnier", shorter balls but there'd be an uproar from the social golfer. 
I can see it happening for the Professional game sooner rather than later though.

Hey, we might even see the return of that glorious low, rising ball trajectory when hit from a driver!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2018)

Crow said:



			Another big difference between old and new balls is the spin generated on the longer clubs.

Modern balls are designed to minimise spin when hit with driver etc to maximise distance, a downside of this (depending on your point of view) is that side spin is also reduced and so the flaws in a swing aren't so obvious.

I've said before that we should all go back to "spinnier", shorter balls but there'd be an uproar from the social golfer. 
I can see it happening for the Professional game sooner rather than later though.

Hey, we might even see the return of *that glorious low, rising ball trajectory when hit from a driver!*

Click to expand...

A thing of great beauty compared with the seemingly almost ballistic trajectory we see from most pros blasting the ball off the tee.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 1, 2018)

So is there a market for old clubs?

I have some McGregor woods in the loft but no idea if they are worth anything.


----------



## Crow (Jan 1, 2018)

mikejohnchapman said:



			So is there a market for old clubs?

I have some McGregor woods in the loft but no idea if they are worth anything.
		
Click to expand...

There is but it's limited, even more so in the UK when compared to the US.

Talking woods, the most collectable clubs aside, you should be able to purchase any classic club for considerably less than a new Epic, 917, M2 etc.

MacGregor are considered to have made some of the best drivers ever in their Persimmon offerings from the 1950s/60s. By the end of that time most of the best available persimmon blocks had been used.

The first thing you need to do is check that it's a persimmon block and not laminated, see below. If you can tell me what model you have, or even better post a picture of the sole, top of head and face, I'll try and give you a steer.

Persimmon heads (this group cost me Â£21 delivered, top to bottom; unnamed, MacGregor, MacGregor, Peter Broadbent and John Letters):



Laminated heads (basically plywood, much less collectable but very playable, these cost me Â£1 each):


----------



## Crow (Jan 8, 2018)

An interesting YouTube video here featuring Arnold Palmer & Gary Player vs a youthful Jack Nicklaus & Mike Souchak.

With  Dustin Johnson recently almost getting a hole in one on a 400+ yard par 4 it's sobering to see the drives on the opening hole where Palmer is the longest at 250 yards out. The hole is a dogleg 529 yard par 5 and none of them reach in two, Jack cuts the corner but even he ends up short and bunkered.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1e14KZRl4U

(And don't miss Palmer drilling a 2 iron in to 2 feet at 11 min 50 secs, how often do you see that in modern golf? )


----------



## Crow (Jan 22, 2018)

Took delivery of these today as part of two mixed sets.

Slazenger Johnny Miller JM63 irons 3 to 9, from 1974
George Nicholl Pinsplitter irons, 3 to 9, I'd guess 1950s
A Slazenger Jack Nicklaus JN2000 putter and a Wilson Staff 8813 putter


----------



## Crow (Feb 2, 2018)

I was given some early metal woods by a club member last week and thought I'd post a picture out of interest as they're not necessarily what might be expected. (They were a 1, 3 and 5 and date from the late 1980s.)

When the first metal wood drivers came out they were actually smaller than wooden ones, roughly 150 cc compared to a typical 180 to 190 cc for wood.
I assume that this was due to the fact that the basic steel alloys used were pretty heavy so head size was smaller to give standard swing weights.

It wasn't until Callaway introduced the stainless steel Big Bertha in 1991 with perimeter weighting that metal head sizes started to balloon, and this was only 190 cc! 
The Great Big Bertha was introduced in 1995 and used much lighter titanium, head size had crept up to just over 250 cc and the cat was out of the bag.

In no time at all head sizes had rocketed to 500 cc and over and the ruling bodies stepped in to cap it at 460 cc from 2004.


The woods below are:

Tour Classic persimmon 1 wood
Titleist steel 1 wood
Titleist 909D2


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2018)

Crow said:



			I was given some early metal woods by a club member last week and thought I'd post a picture out of interest as they're not necessarily what might be expected. (They were a 1, 3 and 5 and date from the late 1980s.)

When the first metal wood drivers came out they were actually smaller than wooden ones, roughly 150 cc compared to a typical 180 to 190 cc for wood.
I assume that this was due to the fact that the basic steel alloys used were pretty heavy so head size was smaller to give standard swing weights.

It wasn't until Callaway introduced the stainless steel Big Bertha in 1991 with perimeter weighting that metal head sizes started to balloon, and this was only 190 cc! 
The Great Big Bertha was introduced in 1995 and used much lighter titanium, head size had crept up to just over 250 cc and the cat was out of the bag.

In no time at all head sizes had rocketed to 500 cc and over and the ruling bodies stepped in to cap it at 460 cc from 2004.


The woods below are:

Tour Classic persimmon 1 wood
Titleist steel 1 wood
Titleist 909D2

View attachment 24379
View attachment 24380

Click to expand...

remember having a taylormade driver when the metal woods first came about that had a head that was probably smaller than a modern day hybrids!!!! not the most forgiving of beasts but good fun


----------



## Crow (Feb 6, 2018)

Jack Berry Golf Co, "It-sits" putter.

The head is Stainless steel with a coated steel shaft and an Avon Track-Line grip

Itâ€™s an ebay purchase Iâ€™ve just had delivered. It was hiding in the pictures amongst a few other clubs and while I could see that it was a low profile I wasnâ€™t prepared for just how low!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2018)

Crow said:



			Jack Berry Golf Co, "It-sits" putter.

The head is Stainless steel with a coated steel shaft and an Avon Track-Line grip

Itâ€™s an ebay purchase Iâ€™ve just had delivered. It was hiding in the pictures amongst a few other clubs and while I could see that it was a low profile I wasnâ€™t prepared for just how low!

View attachment 24426
View attachment 24427
View attachment 24428

Click to expand...

Probably a war on at the time, so metals in short supply.


----------



## Crow (Feb 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Probably a war on at the time, so metals in short supply.

Click to expand...



It's actually got a decent weight to it and putts nicely, the lie's just a bit flatter than I like, dare I try and bend it a little more upright?.....


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Why not, if it breaks its not like you are short of putters is it?


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2018)

Just took delivery of a set of Dunlop Peter Thomson 3 to 9 irons plus wedge. 
The wedge isn't named as a wedge on the bottom but on the back of the head where the rest are marked "Stainless" it's called a "Retriever", see picture, a new one to me!


----------



## Crow (Mar 7, 2018)

Latest ebay purchases.

Ben Sayers, Ray Floyd "Power Ridged" irons, 3 to SW, a pity the ferrules are in such poor condition.

Pirie Turf King "Eric Brown" persimmons, 1, 2 & 3 which came with a very nice set of vintage leather head covers for Whitecraigs Golf Club. The heads are a little worn but the original leather grips aren't too bad and have matching butt caps.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2018)

On the hunt for some more Hickory's. can't make my mind up on a few i have my eye on.


----------



## Crow (Mar 11, 2018)

With all the recent poor weather we only had 10 holes open today, took out a bag to suit the conditions and joined a small roll up group of 8 players.
Playing late 80s Titleist steel woods numbers 1 & 5, picked a few irons from a dog rough set of Wilson Staff Tourblades, 4, 6, 7, 8, PW & SW, with a John Letters Golden Goose putter to round it off.

I was lopped 5 shots off my handicap (because that's what most in the group have lost over winter) so playing off 7 but hit some good stuff, apart from two no score holes, and came in with 20 points over the 10 holes to take first place and a small but satisfactory Â£5 win.


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2018)

First qualifier of the year for me today, Stableford.
Pretty grim conditions with rain practically all the way round.

I played Walter Hagen laminated 1, 3 & 4 woods
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, 3 to PW
Dunlop Peter Thomson SW (a nice touch I thought, keeping the Australian theme )
John Letters "Golden Goose" bullseye style putter.

Had a few chipping melt downs and missed a two foot putt, but holed three long ones and was pleased to come in with 37 points, currently in 6th place from a field of just over a hundred.

As our SSS is 71 for a par of 72 I'm unlikely to get a cut though.


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2018)

Crow said:



			First qualifier of the year for me today, Stableford.
Pretty grim conditions with rain practically all the way round.

I played Walter Hagen laminated 1, 3 & 4 woods
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, 3 to PW
Dunlop Peter Thomson SW (a nice touch I thought, keeping the Australian theme )
John Letters "Golden Goose" bullseye style putter.

Had a few chipping melt downs and missed a two foot putt, but holed three long ones and was pleased to come in with 37 points, currently in 6th place from a field of just over a hundred.

As our SSS is 71 for a par of 72 I'm unlikely to get a cut though. 

Click to expand...

good score Nick


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2018)

fundy said:



			good score Nick 

Click to expand...

Cheers Steve, have you hit the B51s yet?


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2018)

Crow said:



			Cheers Steve, have you hit the B51s yet?
		
Click to expand...

sadly not  not sure i'll remember which end to hold soon


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2018)

Excellent. Are you aiming to stick to one set or vary it through the competition season?


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			Excellent. Are you aiming to stick to one set or vary it through the competition season?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll not be sticking to one set, switching clubs around is half the fun! 

I'm waiting for some decent weather to get some of the unplayed iron sets out, top of the list are the Slazenger Johnny Miller JM63s and the JB Halley Tournaments.





I'm also keen to give the Slazenger Plus Internationals another chance to prove it was me and not the clubs that led to the shocking score at Tadmarton!


----------



## OnTour (Apr 10, 2018)

Nick still on a few temp greens Sunday? missing a 2-foot putt is acceptable on mount Ullesthorpe slopes  





Crow said:



			First qualifier of the year for me today, Stableford.
Pretty grim conditions with rain practically all the way round.

I played Walter Hagen laminated 1, 3 & 4 woods
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, 3 to PW
Dunlop Peter Thomson SW (a nice touch I thought, keeping the Australian theme )
John Letters "Golden Goose" bullseye style putter.

Had a few chipping melt downs and missed a two foot putt, but holed three long ones and was pleased to come in with 37 points, currently in 6th place from a field of just over a hundred.

As our SSS is 71 for a par of 72 I'm unlikely to get a cut though. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Apr 10, 2018)

OnTour said:



			Nick still on a few temp greens Sunday? missing a 2-foot putt is acceptable on mount Ullesthorpe slopes 

Click to expand...

Just the 9th on Sunday, but the rain has probably set them back again, course closed today....


----------



## OnTour (Apr 11, 2018)

Crow said:



			Just the 9th on Sunday, but the rain has probably set them back again, course closed today....
		
Click to expand...

Time to set the comps back to May like the local cricket scene is doing, we had 3 the week before for the medal and pins tucked on the egdes. pray for a Glenn and a dry spell. 
Get some Woosnam Maramum blades from the 1990's #pure wish I hadn't given mine away.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2018)

Forget your modern Steel shafted Rubbish!!!

these are real Vintage


----------



## Crow (Apr 25, 2018)

Had these beauties delivered on Monday, Norrie Thomson 1 & 2 woods, 3 iron to wedge, plus putter.

The woods look ropey where the varnish has crackled but the blocks themselves seem in pretty decent condition considering they don't have inserts.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2018)

Crow said:



			Latest ebay purchases.

Ben Sayers, Ray Floyd "Power Ridged" irons, 3 to SW, a pity the ferrules are in such poor condition.

Pirie Turf King "Eric Brown" persimmons, 1, 2 & 3 which came with a very nice set of vintage leather head covers for Whitecraigs Golf Club. The heads are a little worn but the original leather grips aren't too bad and have matching butt caps.

View attachment 24623
View attachment 24633

View attachment 24630
View attachment 24631
View attachment 24632

Click to expand...

Ha - Clubs with Whitecraigs GC head coves   Whitecraigs was nearest club to where I was brought up and I had my name on the waiting list for 7 yrs before I was offered membership (Neither I nor my parents knew any members to push me up the waiting list).  I had to turn it down as had only just qualified and was unlikely to be staying in Glasgow - and they wouldn't offer me any form of membership other than full   Though I did once watch Jack Nicklaus on a visit to the club do a demo - belting balls up their practice ground.


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2018)

just been offered these badboys..

belonged to a friend that doesn't play hickory any longer.

spade mashie??
Driving iron
two Brassies and a Driver
5X??
Niblick

all pretty good condition Driver needs a new grip, but apart from that all great condition
? over 5x, Spade Mashie and the two Brassies.

Prob taking the lot


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			just been offered these badboys..

belonged to a friend that doesn't play hickory any longer.

spade mashie??
Driving iron
two Brassies and a Driver
5X??
Niblick

all pretty good condition Driver needs a new grip, but apart from that all great condition
? over 5x, Spade Mashie and the two Brassies.

Prob taking the lot
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (May 10, 2018)

Played MacGregor MTR Tourney persimmons and irons plus a Wilson 8803 putter this evening in the 9 hole medal roll up.
Scored 40 gross 34 nett, 1 under par and came fourth.

Hitting them pretty well bar the tee shot on the third when I hit the ground about a foot behind the ball which went 50 yards max into deep rough, managed to scramble a bogey though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 11, 2018)

Loving the pics of the old clubs and the reports.  I played a fair bit last year with my 1984 Wilson Staffs Fluid Feels - but here's a snap of one of my very first clubs (they weren't a set of course).  My old Tom Morris 7i (though no idea quite how old).  Worth b***er all - but I am very attached to it.


----------



## Crow (May 11, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Loving the pics of the old clubs and the reports.  I played a fair bit last year with my 1984 Wilson Staffs Fluid Feels - but here's a snap of one of my very first clubs (they weren't a set of course).  My old Tom Morris 7i (though no idea quite how old).  Worth b***er all - but I am very attached to it.
		
Click to expand...

Nice club.
It looks like a coated steel shaft so I'd guess from the 1930s.
The head is a Tom Stewart forging, a quality maker and one of the most appreciated for hickory play. If it were a hickory shaft it would be worth around Â£30+ but coated steel is not so collected currently.

They made thousands if not millions of club heads from the turn of the century through to 1931 when they were acquired by Forgan, who were in turn were acquired by Spalding Scotland, who became Swilken when Spalding withdrew from the UK, hence you can see the same pipe cleekmark (with white paint infill) on the heads of my Swilken "Eric Brown" irons in post 109, link below: 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?93646-Vintage-Golf&p=1786584&viewfull=1#post1786584

Centre below is my Tom Stewart hickory 2 iron.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 12, 2018)

scratch that, an ambitious moment...

Read up a little... oh well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

Crow said:



			Nice club.
It looks like a coated steel shaft so I'd guess from the 1930s.
The head is a Tom Stewart forging, a quality maker and one of the most appreciated for hickory play. If it were a hickory shaft it would be worth around Â£30+ but coated steel is not so collected currently.

They made thousands if not millions of club heads from the turn of the century through to 1931 when they were acquired by Forgan, who were in turn were acquired by Spalding Scotland, who became Swilken when Spalding withdrew from the UK, hence you can see the same pipe cleekmark (with white paint infill) on the heads of my Swilken "Eric Brown" irons in post 109, link below: 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?93646-Vintage-Golf&p=1786584&viewfull=1#post1786584

Centre below is my Tom Stewart hickory 2 iron.

View attachment 24942

Click to expand...

good stuff. How do you know it's a Tom Stewart forging (the trade marking I guess?).  My daughters boyfriend (the pro) was interested in it.  He noted that the face was actually ever so slightly concave (80+ yrs wear - or manufacture?) and loved that the face was punched and not grooved - with the lines of the punches not being dead straight and parallel across the face.  He's going to take it into the swing studio to hit it and to see the launch angle - he thinks it looks quite 'weak' - and how much backspin - he reckons very little of the latter.  He also noted that the shaft length was very short - the length of a modern wedge - and was thinking that that might have simply have been that longer shafts would have made the clubs very difficult to control.  And I must dig out my original 9i - it truly is a great spade of a beast.


----------



## Crow (May 14, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			good stuff. *How do you know it's a Tom Stewart forging (the trade marking I guess?). * My daughters boyfriend (the pro) was interested in it.  He noted that the face was actually ever so slightly concave (80+ yrs wear - or manufacture?) and loved that the face was punched and not grooved - with the lines of the punches not being dead straight and parallel across the face.  He's going to take it into the swing studio to hit it and to see the launch angle - he thinks it looks quite 'weak' - and how much backspin - he reckons very little of the latter.  He also noted that the shaft length was very short - the length of a modern wedge - and was thinking that that might have simply have been that longer shafts would have made the clubs very difficult to control.  And I must dig out my original 9i - it truly is a great spade of a beast.
		
Click to expand...

The pipe cleekmark belonged to Tom Stewart and under that it reads T.S. St Andrews.

Shafts were generally shorter back then (as were people) and lofts not as strong as today, an 8 iron was the equivalent of a PW.

Grooves weren't always parallel either, one of the reasons old clubs aren't legal for today's competitions.

The Pro should see reasonable spin in a studio but on the course from a grassy lie then not so good.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 14, 2018)

Crow, What do you use to remove rust from the heads of hickory shafted clubs?
How easy is it to regrip them? and apart from seeing any obvious damage, is the only way to check them out is to take them on the course?


----------



## Crow (May 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Crow, What do you use to remove rust from the heads of hickory shafted clubs?
How easy is it to regrip them? and apart from seeing any obvious damage, is the only way to check them out is to take them on the course?
		
Click to expand...

If they're plain steel with heavy rust then I scraped the thicker stuff off and then used a brass wire wheel attachment for my electric drill to clean them to the degree I like. Some people like to take them right back to bright steel but I can't see the point if you're going to play them.
If they're "rustless" with rust spots on them then rubbing with aluminium foil is a good trick.

Regripping isn't too difficult as long as you have all the necessary stuff and there are lots of how-to videos on YouTube, this is the one I followed:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=62&v=IWXPfIpOYcY

If there are no obvious cracks or damage then putting them into play is the best way to test them, if they've lasted 100 years they're usually still pretty good for play.

My only recommendations would be to use a low compression ball, Callaway SuperSoft or similar. And whatever you do, don't hit off a mat at a range, if you catch the mat heavy the stress on the shaft will definitely find any weakness! (And most range balls are rocks)

I've had a head come off a wood and one shaft break in around 25 to 35 rounds.


----------



## patricks148 (May 15, 2018)

Crow said:



			The pipe cleekmark belonged to Tom Stewart and under that it reads T.S. St Andrews.

Shafts were generally shorter back then (as were people) and lofts not as strong as today, an 8 iron was the equivalent of a PW.

Grooves weren't always parallel either, one of the reasons old clubs aren't legal for today's competitions.

The Pro should see reasonable spin in a studio but on the course from a grassy lie then not so good.

View attachment 24945

Click to expand...

I played a few hickory games now and with a few very good players and never see the slightest bit of spin on the ball landing on a green.

i didn't know you could get the rust off TBH, the could i have that say rustless are only slightly rusty, but some of the others, i think you could carry on polishing until there was nothing left and i doubt you would find a shiny bit


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2018)

Crow said:



			If they're plain steel with heavy rust then I scraped the thicker stuff off and then used a brass wire wheel attachment for my electric drill to clean them to the degree I like. Some people like to take them right back to bright steel but I can't see the point if you're going to play them.
If they're "rustless" with rust spots on them then rubbing with aluminium foil is a good trick.

Regripping isn't too difficult as long as you have all the necessary stuff and there are lots of how-to videos on YouTube, this is the one I followed:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=62&v=IWXPfIpOYcY

If there are no obvious cracks or damage then putting them into play is the best way to test them, if they've lasted 100 years they're usually still pretty good for play.

My only recommendations would be to use a low compression ball, Callaway SuperSoft or similar. And whatever you do, don't hit off a mat at a range, if you catch the mat heavy the stress on the shaft will definitely find any weakness! (And most range balls are rocks)

I've had a head come off a wood and one shaft break in around 25 to 35 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, got a few different ones, some with the club stamp on from our â€œoldâ€ proffessionals and some with no attachment, got a friend willing to chemical dip and sand blast, but think that would be better for the â€œnon-playing - mementoâ€ ones.
The others Iâ€™m going to take out on the course


----------



## Crow (May 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers, got a few different ones, some with the club stamp on from our â€œoldâ€ proffessionals and some with no attachment, got a friend willing to chemical dip and sand blast, but think that would be better for the â€œnon-playing - mementoâ€ ones.
The others Iâ€™m going to take out on the course 

Click to expand...

I'd be careful with a chemical dip, you'll at least want to remove the head from the shaft first or it might attack the hickory.
You could end up with a club that doesn't look that old at all, which is why I prefer a bit of rust on mine. 

Let us know how you get on out on the course, what clubs do you have?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2018)

Are golf clubs ever particularly interested in vintage golf clubs that have their name inscribed?

I have one that originates from Milngavie Golf club (Glasgow).  I'd contact them and ask if they want it - but suspect that if they do take it they might not do anything with it.  It's steel shafted and not hickory so any value is going to be historic for the golf club - though prob less so than it is sentimental for me as it is one of my very first clubs (like my 7i posted on earlier) and I would rather keep if that were the case.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Are golf clubs ever particularly interested in vintage golf clubs that have their name inscribed?

I have one that originates from Milngavie Golf club (Glasgow).  I'd contact them and ask if they want it - but suspect that if they do take it they might not do anything with it.  It's steel shafted and not hickory so any value is going to be historic for the golf club - though prob less so than it is sentimental for me as it is one of my very first clubs (like my 7i posted on earlier) and I would rather keep if that were the case.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the name in some cases.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Kay_(golfer)

This is one of mine and currently Seaton Carew GC have none of his work despite him being their 40 years.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Depends on the name in some cases.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Kay_(golfer)

This is one of mine and currently Seaton Carew GC have none of his work despite him being their 40 years.

View attachment 24948

Click to expand...

OK - I'll have a look and see if it has an individual named...


----------



## patricks148 (May 16, 2018)

I have a driver, Niblick  and Mashie with Nairn stamped on and a couple of other clubs inc a putter from Moray. The pro at Moray was very interested in those, as was one of the members hanging around the first tee when we played there a few weeks ago.

Nairn has loads of memorabilia in the museum including loads of clubs.


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2018)

Slazenger Hogan Plus 1 irons, 3 to E plus a Slazenger Hogan PC5 2 iron, Â£15 delivered from ebay.


----------



## Crow (May 26, 2018)

Just got a set of Robert Forgan coated shaft clubs from ebay, maybe late 1930s or late 1940s?

I'm not sure why they are but it's a pity that this era of clubs is so disregarded, I guess it's because they're not hickory and they aren't quite from the golden age of the late 1950s through to the 1980s.

They're in pretty good condition; driver, brassie, spoon and 4 wood, 3 to 8 irons and what look to be an added 2 iron and Exploder plus a Victory putter, which feels very nice.

The woods and 3 to 8 irons all have the same coated Apollo medium shafts while the 2 iron and Exploder have chrome Apollo medium shafts. The putter has a True Temper Rocket shaft in walnut grained colour.

All have original leather grips.


----------



## Crow (Jun 22, 2018)

On Wednesday I played in the Seniors Open at Northamptonshire County, singles Stableford.

Playing Titleist persimmon 1 wood, Walter Hagen laminated 3 & 4 woods, JB Halley "Tournament" irons and a Leyland "Ralph Moffitt" putter. 

Lovely course and I played steady golf and scored 16 out 16 back for 32 total, fairly satisfied with that, the winner had 38 and I was 15th out of 60 in Div 2 so didn't embarrass the vintage clubs.

Reached a par 5 in two for the first time since going vintage, driver 4 wood onto back fringe on the 18th, unfortunately the hole was at the front and I could only make par.


----------



## Crow (Jul 8, 2018)

Played at Thetford GC today with three other vintage nuts, all playing vintage clubs and original 1.62" Dunlop 65s, fresh out the wrapper!
One of the guys was an ex tour pro (might still be playing the odd event) and he struck the ball beautifully for a level par round.

We played from the white tees and the course was dry and running, I was very pleased with my 86 gross 73 nett (which was bang on the SSS) even if I did have the odd thin one that took advantage of the dry course.

I played a persimmon Titleist 1W and Slazenger Bobby Locke 3 1/2 wood, a laminated Uniroyal Arnold Palmer 4 wood, Slazenger Johnny Miller JM63 irons and the crazy Jack Berry putter.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2018)

Finally found the right combination with the Hickory's

Spoon
Cleek
X5 or spade mashie
Niblick 
Putter

Had a great round at Tain with them at the weekend, only 2 over gross. Tried a new putter one of the guys is selling 
	



Also looking for an everyday vintage bag, my canvas original isn't that practical as it only has a pocket big enough for 20 woodbines and it doesn't seem right taking 5 clubs out in a modern stand bag.


----------



## Crow (Jul 9, 2018)

That's impressive play Patrick, especially with just 5 clubs.
I assume you were playing from the whites but either way, 2 over on a course of over 6,000 yards with those clubs is good going.

If we ever play together you'll have to show me how it's done.

(The putter looks a bit odd, especially the font, do you know what date it is?)


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2018)

Crow said:



			That's impressive play Patrick, especially with just 5 clubs.
I assume you were playing from the whites but either way, 2 over on a course of over 6,000 yards with those clubs is good going.

If we ever play together you'll have to show me how it's done.

(The putter looks a bit odd, especially the font, do you know what date it is?)
		
Click to expand...

no idea, 30's i think. its Brass. will find out more about it when i see the owner again in Aug to pay for it.

Off the yellows but still over 6000 but i don't think it would have made that much difference as the ball is going so far, Tain is dry and runs well at the best of times. 

the difference was i sank a few putts and the club off the tee (Spoon), something not managed before, its usually for par, but that day quite a few birdies


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 14, 2018)

This may be of interest to some of you 


https://www.facebook.com/TheEuropea...UzpfSTIxMTkxNDA4NTkyOjEwMTU2NjY5NzU1ODEzNTkz/


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2018)

Got a 1930 leather bag off Gumtree. all the zips work and has no rips. 

ordered some leather balm, so just needs restoration work


----------



## Crow (Jul 25, 2018)

The Clitheroe Historic Open is coming up soon.

You have a choice of clubs; hickory, classic or modern.

Sunday 2nd September, I'm down for the 12.30 tee time, it would be good to see a few forummers there!

https://www.clitheroegolfclub.com/competition.php?compid=99


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 26, 2018)

Crow said:



			The Clitheroe Historic Open is coming up soon.

You have a choice of clubs; hickory, classic or modern.

Sunday 2nd September, I'm down for the 12.30 tee time, it would be good to see a few forummers there!

https://www.clitheroegolfclub.com/competition.php?compid=99

Click to expand...

Love to,but already down the NE England playing in a Hickory meet


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2018)

Don't forget post #165 everybody!


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2018)

I had a week's holiday on the Isle of Arran last week, took a half set of woods and blades with me and half a dozen hickories to try and play as many of the seven courses on the island as I could.

All courses are short yardage wise, three 18 holers, three 9 holers and a 12 holer, but all have some very tricky/querky holes.

By getting to the courses at 8.00 am most mornings before the rest of the family were up I managed to play all 7 without incurring too much displeasure from the good lady.

None of the courses were on my GPS and most of them didn't even have 100/150 yardage markers, my judgement of distance by eye was found to be seriously lacking, although it did get better as the week went on.

The classic set comprised; Uniroyal â€œArnold Palmerâ€ 3 wood, Swilken â€œEric Brownâ€ blades, 4, 6, 8 & 10, Slazenger â€œGary Playerâ€ sand iron and a John Letters Golden Goose putter as pictured below.

The hickory clubs were; driver, jigger, mashie, mashie niblick, niblick and putter, also pictured below.

How I got on at each course to follow.


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2018)

Sunday evening, Whiting Bay GC.
https://www.whitingbaygolf.com/the-course

A perfect evening after a lot of rain and as good as it gets playing solo golf.
Par from the yellows was 63, SSS 61 
I scored 78 so four over handicap but I was happy with that all things considered. I put one ball OB and made a couple of poor judgments on distance resulting in double bogeys. Some of the greens were the smallest Iâ€™ve seen and set into frightening slopes.
Thoroughly recommended if youâ€™re ever in the area.
Pics below:
- Par 3 11th, OB left, drop off right, I made a nice par.
- The wild slopes of the 17th green, the picture doesn't really do them justice.
- The downhill approach to the 18th, idyllic in the evening's lengthening shadows, I found the green but messed it up by three putting!


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2018)

Monday morning I played the 12 hole Shiskine GC, first tee time of 8.00 playing with a member who provided some much needed guidance as there are many blind shots.
Playing the hickory clubs.
Weather was lovely with a good breeze which blew the early morning clouds away. Again my GPS was useless but there was a course planner in the Pro-Shop which I bought.
First hole I hooked my tee shot OB and scored double bogey, on the second hole I hit what I thought was a good line but the OB right was much closer than I thoughtâ€¦. triple bogey this time. 
After that I played a little better and was pleased to be just off the green on the intimidating blind 3rd hole â€œCrows Nestâ€ although I did take three to get down for B. The pictures below show me on the 4th tee â€œThe Shelfâ€ and the 5th green looking back towards the 4th hole, another course I strongly recommend. 
A very enjoyable round, only let down by more poor scoring, 57 gross, 15 over the par of 42.


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2018)

As Iâ€™d got round quickly at the Shiskine GC I was able to drive up the road to the nearby Machrie GC for 9 holes using the classic set.

Another short course (as they all are on Arran) but the starting holes are very tight. I was rushing round a bit as Iâ€™d promised the family to be back in time to go out in the afternoon doing boring non-golf things but that was no excuse for the poor golf I played. Two more shots out of bounds (one of them my first shank of the holiday!) and some poor putting saw me complete the nine holes in 45, 12 over the par of 33 (and the SSS is only 31!)
Despite that it was another fine experience of Arran golf, though the weakest course so far in terms of views and enjoyment. The first picture below shows the 7th green with back left the 5th green. 
The second picture shows the green of what I thought was a hole that went beyond quirky, It was 246 yards downhill from the white tees so definitely in range with todayâ€™s equipment and even with the vintage clubs I was using it should be possible to get close, apart from the fact that A841 passes right in front of the green! You can see the road in the picture and the fairway is immediately the other side, I hit 6 iron then 8 iron just onto the back fringe then 3 putted for a bogey to finish.


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2018)

Wednesday morning, 8.00 am tee time at Lamlash Golf Club, Isle of Arran and the course to myself. Again no GPS and no course planner but this time there were some 100 and 150 yard markers on some of the holes. 
I played off the white medal tees today (4,510 yards, par 64) with the half set of Swilken blades, Uniroyal laminated 3 wood and John Letters bullseye putter.
Lamalsh is a course were your short game needs to be sharp, I donâ€™t have a short game at the best of times and today it wasnâ€™t sharp! The course is very pretty with many fine views and a profusion of wild flowers. Definitely a course where some local knowledge (or at least a course planner) would help but I had neither. Although I felt that I was hitting the ball well with the irons and wood, my play around the greens was terrible.
I went out in 49 and it was only by getting my first par of the round on the 9th that I kept it below 50! Better on the back nine, starting with a birdie, scoring 39 for 88 total, 24 over par!
I wanted to go straight back out and try again now that I knew what was in front of me but time wouldnâ€™t allow.
Pictures below:
-	Looking back down to the clubhouse to the first tee, what a climb, I was knackered before Iâ€™d even got going!
-	The seventh green.
-	Looking back to the par 3 16th green, this would make a very nice tee shot but you actually tee off from high up on the left of the picture.


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2018)

Thursday, Brodick GC, 8 am, playing from the yellow tees, 4,540 yards, par 64, SSS 63. The course runs close to the sea and was the flattest and least attractive course Iâ€™ve played so far, a typical seaside but still enjoyable, playing classic set again. 
When I got to the course two singles and a two ball had already gone out and a fourball was waiting on the tee, could my quick rounds be coming to an end? No, the fourball offered me the tee straight away and the two ball waved me through on the third tee!

After heavy overnight rain the course was pretty soft but there were very few areas where casual water remained. Having been offered the tee I didnâ€™t have time for any sort of warm up so two quick swishes and I skied the ball in front of the watching fourball and starter, but at least I could see it on down the hole. DB start then two nice pars followed by some bunker trouble on the fourth resulting in a quad and a lost ball on the fifth for a triple. Settled down after that and went out in 44, 12 over par. A messy triple on the 11th marred the inward nine and I scored 39, 7 over par.
Total 83 gross, 70 nett, 6 over handicap. 

Pictures below:
11th tee looking out to sea, the furthest pint from the clubhouse.
11th tee looking down the fairway and along the shore.
18th hole from the tee, a scary par 3 finish of 220 yards to a part concealed green, itâ€™s just visible to the left of the flagpole on a small ridge. I hit a nice 3 wood to a grass bunker next to the flagpole but then bladed my chip over the green, scuffed a putt on and holed for my customary bogey finish.


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2018)

Friday 3rd August and last day of the holiday, two 9 hole courses to play. 
Lochranza GC at 8.05 am, 2,159 yards par 33 and I didnâ€™t see another golfer all round. No yardage markers and no GPS, but Iâ€™ve been improving on my distance judgement by eye as the week goes on, playing the classic set. This is a course by the bay but not a links course. I was a little unsure of my line on the first and once again skied my drive, I then went down the wrong fairway and racked up a quad bogey 8 via a ditch, not liking this course at all!
But as the round progressed I began to see its charms and took it for what it was, a simple 9 hole course with some nice views. Played pretty well after the first apart from the par four 7th where I took three wood from the tee as the pond just short of the green looked a long way off, hit a great shot and into the pond! Penalty drop left a short pitch over the pond to the green of probably 15 yards, with my short game I came out in a cold sweat! The first one I quit on it and it just carried but then rolled back in, the next go was knifed into the far bank and fell in the pond again, third attempt and I finally managed to get over the pond with another knifed wedge over the green, a few more poor shots and I marked down a 10! 
The 1st and 7th aside I was only 2 over par for the other 7 holes so not too bad a round.
Pictures below:
-	They said there was a good chance of seeing red deer and sure enough a herd was making themselves at home on the second hole.
-	4th hole, St Andrews has its Swilken Bridge, Lochranza has two!


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2018)

Finished Lochranza in plenty of time to get to Corrie Golf Club just after 9.30 for my final course of the 7 on the island, this was the course I'd been looking froward to the most for some reason.

Another 9 hole course which Iâ€™m sure I found a website for earlier in the year but doesnâ€™t seem to be up anymore. From the outside this is a humble course but it delivers in so many ways. Established in 1892, there are half a dozen old pictures in the tea room attached and a Captainâ€™s board dating back to the turn of the last century. The clubhouse is fantastic and looks like an old railway station.
I was playing the hickory clubs again.

I got there just after 9.30 am and nobody was on the course, I asked the guy in the tea room if Iâ€™d be able to play from the white tees and he said yes, but half way down the third hole I was told by the greenkeeper that it was yellows only outside of competitions, not to worry, Iâ€™d teed off from the whites on the first and second, the two holes Iâ€™d been visualising for months. The yardage for the mixed tees I used was 1,712 yards, par 31, SSS from the yellows 30. A short course by any measure and one that would be overpowered by todayâ€™s equipment but perfect for classic or hickory play.
As soon as I got there I felt that the course was going to live up to my expectations and the fact that I made my best score of the week was the icing on the cake!
First hole I hit a soft mashie pin high 15 feet left, the birdie putt just tailed off on the low side but a nice par start. Even my short game behaved itself and I went round in 34, 3 over par, 3 or 4 under handicap. 
The course was in great condition and the greens were amazing for such a small club, in fact Iâ€™d say that they were the best I played on all week. Everything about the round was a delight, even the weather stayed dry bar a very few drops of rain around the 5th hole, it was so good to finish my Arran golf experience on a high note and I drove away from the course grinning from ear to ear.

I rate this course as equal first for the most beautiful that Iâ€™ve played, sharing the position with Traigh GC on the west coast of Scotland, another 9 hole course funnily enough.
If youâ€™re ever on Arran, make sure you find the time to play this course.
Pictures below:
-	The clubhouse complete with seagull on the roof
-	1st hole
-	From the 3rd tee
-	3rd green, one of two old fashioned square greens which you just donâ€™t see anymore.
-	4th hole
-	5th green with a bit of weather threatening but it passed me by.
-	6th green and another square one, the 7th tee was just to the right with a downhill drive to the left of the greenkeeper's tractor.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice write ups. Oddly, I have always wanted to play Brodick!
I have walked Shiskine, but not played it, and had tea at Machrie whilst cycling round the island. Machrie has quite a lot of vintage clubs available for passing golfers to hire.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2018)

Crow said:



			Finished Lochranza in plenty of time to get to Corrie Golf Club just after 9.30 for my final course of the 7 on the island, this was the course I'd been looking froward to the most for some reason.

Another 9 hole course which Iâ€™m sure I found a website for earlier in the year but doesnâ€™t seem to be up anymore. From the outside this is a humble course but it delivers in so many ways. Established in 1892, there are half a dozen old pictures in the tea room attached and a Captainâ€™s board dating back to the turn of the last century. The clubhouse is fantastic and looks like an old railway station.
I was playing the hickory clubs again.

I got there just after 9.30 am and nobody was on the course, I asked the guy in the tea room if Iâ€™d be able to play from the white tees and he said yes, but half way down the third hole I was told by the greenkeeper that it was yellows only outside of competitions, not to worry, Iâ€™d teed off from the whites on the first and second, the two holes Iâ€™d been visualising for months. The yardage for the mixed tees I used was 1,712 yards, par 31, SSS from the yellows 30. A short course by any measure and one that would be overpowered by todayâ€™s equipment but perfect for classic or hickory play.
As soon as I got there I felt that the course was going to live up to my expectations and the fact that I made my best score of the week was the icing on the cake!
First hole I hit a soft mashie pin high 15 feet left, the birdie putt just tailed off on the low side but a nice par start. Even my short game behaved itself and I went round in 34, 3 over par, 3 or 4 under handicap. 
The course was in great condition and the greens were amazing for such a small club, in fact Iâ€™d say that they were the best I played on all week. Everything about the round was a delight, even the weather stayed dry bar a very few drops of rain around the 5th hole, it was so good to finish my Arran golf experience on a high note and I drove away from the course grinning from ear to ear.

I rate this course as equal first for the most beautiful that Iâ€™ve played, sharing the position with Traigh GC on the west coast of Scotland, another 9 hole course funnily enough.
If youâ€™re ever on Arran, make sure you find the time to play this course.
Pictures below:
-	The clubhouse complete with seagull on the roof
-	1st hole
-	From the 3rd tee
-	3rd green, one of two old fashioned square greens which you just donâ€™t see anymore.
-	4th hole
-	5th green with a bit of weather threatening but it passed me by.
-	6th green and another square one, the 7th tee was just to the right with a downhill drive to the left of the greenkeeper's tractor.

View attachment 25328
View attachment 25329
View attachment 25330
View attachment 25331
View attachment 25332
View attachment 25333
View attachment 25334

Click to expand...

Corrie is just stunning - my brother and I played it about ten years ago.  Like yourself we turned up at the clubhouse and there was no-body there.  But there was the honesty box so we popped our money in the envelope and stuck it through the letterbox.  We were playing in the morning and there was a notice on the clubhouse door saying that ladies would be around at lunchtime for teas, coffees, sandwiches and cakes.

We headed off into the hills and after about 3 holes the greenkeeper on his tractor turns up and asks if we had our tear-off slip.  He had his clubs in the box on the back of his tractor so joined us for a couple of holes and a chat as we played up the hill.

A wonderful experience.

We also played Lamlash and Shiskine - both good fun with great views.  Some truly kooky holes on Shiskine


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2018)

Won this little beauty on ebay yesterday, AG Spalidng & Bros, Gold Medal putter.
Black coated shaft with what looks like the original leather grip.


----------



## DRW (Sep 5, 2018)

Cheers Crow, these just turned up, looking forward to hitting them for the first time at Beau. I reckon 10 points will be a result!!




Putter is a beautiful thing.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 5, 2018)

Just the thread I need.

The Royal Norwich golf club is having a 125th Year celebration, starting with a 'traditional' golf day. They are providing clubs with hickory shafts, but we have to source our own clothes if we so wish, which I'd like to do! Do you have any links/ideas where best to look for clothes like this. I've tried a search on ebay and assume I'm searching the wrong key words as I'm having zero luck in finding anything!

TIA.


----------



## DRW (Sep 5, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Just the thread I need.

The Royal Norwich golf club is having a 125th Year celebration, starting with a 'traditional' golf day. They are providing clubs with hickory shafts, but we have to source our own clothes if we so wish, which I'd like to do! Do you have any links/ideas where best to look for clothes like this. I've tried a search on ebay and assume I'm searching the wrong key words as I'm having zero luck in finding anything!

TIA.
		
Click to expand...

Something like this :-

https://www.amazon.co.uk/1930s-Styl...id=1536161426&sr=8-4&keywords=golf+plus+fours

If you want more colcourful :-

https://www.royalandawesome.co.uk/mens/golf-plus-twos

2nd hand, they do come up on ebay. HTH.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2018)

TBH why spend a fortune and some of the decent period gear is just that.

All you need is a flat cap and some plus 2 or 4's, then a shirt tie with a pull over on top.

I'm a member of the BHC club and we have a fair few period games and i wear just these. For the English events you have to wear a jacket, so i just got one that was a couple of sizes too big tweed sports jacket.

Wife took a Black and White picture of me and added a sepia effect and told her friends it was my Great Grandad playing golf in the 20's


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2018)

ebay is your friend for old looking gear, jackets aren't required for English meets apart maybe from the English Championship although some  do choose to wear them. 
A good compromise is an old waistcoat, not too hot and not at all restricting.
Plus fours aren't really necessary as a pair of trousers were more common than plus fours back in the day, you certainly never saw Ted Ray in plus fours, but then if you want to source a pair go for it!


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2018)

DRW said:



			Cheers Crow, these just turned up, looking forward to hitting them for the first time at Beau. I reckon 10 points will be a result!!

View attachment 25472


Putter is a beautiful thing.
		
Click to expand...

Nice clubs Darren, to quote another forummer, I think you'll smash 'em.
I'm tempted to play my Nicoll Pinsplitters, we could say we have a team sponsor.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2018)

Crow said:



			ebay is your friend for old looking gear, jackets aren't required for English meets apart maybe from the English Championship although some  do choose to wear them.
A good compromise is an old waistcoat, not too hot and not at all restricting.
Plus fours aren't really necessary as a pair of trousers were more common than plus fours back in the day, you certainly never saw Ted Ray in plus fours, but then if you want to source a pair go for it!
		
Click to expand...

Two of the guys i plat hickory's with went to one of the English Championships and there was a two shot penalty for not wearing a jacket at Walton Heath..lol


----------



## CliveW (Sep 6, 2018)

I have these in the garage, not that I would want to use them....


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2018)

CliveW said:



			I have these in the garage, not that I would want to use them....












Click to expand...

i'll take them off you Clive, love to get to play hickory's with the old ball thats not been in the ground for 40 years.


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2018)

CliveW said:



			I have these in the garage, not that I would want to use them....












Click to expand...

What make are the green wrapped balls top left?


----------



## CliveW (Sep 6, 2018)

I've no idea what they are and I don't want to unwrap them to find out.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 17, 2018)

Made myself a stand for my Hickory Club bag. basically two varnished sticks with nut and bolt and string to limit how wide they open. very pleased with it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 17, 2018)

Crow said:



			Won this little beauty on ebay yesterday, AG Spalidng & Bros, Gold Medal putter.
Black coated shaft with what looks like the original leather grip.

View attachment 25463

View attachment 25464

Click to expand...

Is that the putter you used at Enville?


----------



## Crow (Sep 17, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			Is that the putter you used at Enville?
		
Click to expand...

No, I used that one at Beau Desert the day before.

The one I used at Enville was the Jack Berry "It-Sits" as below.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 17, 2018)

That's the one!

I liked your reviews of the Arran courses. Gives me some targets for the next few  years!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 17, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			That's the one!

I liked your reviews of the Arran courses. Gives me some targets for the next few  years!!
		
Click to expand...

Arran is a great destination for archetypal low-key but great fun Scottish courses, I enjoyed each and every hole of all seven courses.


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2018)

Couldn't resist a set of JH Onions Crookshank irons on ebay, even though they've got some of the worst bag chatter I've seen.
3 to SW, ferrules not the best either...
Made in Kenilworth, not a million miles from me.

The shafts (True Temper) are bent near the socket, really visible on the clubs that have lost their ferrules, and the hosels have a bit of a Wilson fluid feel going on, complete with plugs.

Also below is an old advert from 1966 confirming that the shafts haven't been bent in a crude attempt to strengthen the lofts!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2018)

what lofts are they then?


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			what lofts are they then?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have an accurate means to measure them but I'd guess that they're around the standard lofts of the time; 3 iron 24 deg, 5 iron 32 deg, 7 iron 40 deg, PW 52 deg, etc.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2018)

Crow said:



			I don't have an accurate means to measure them but I'd guess that they're around the standard lofts of the time; 3 iron 24 deg, 5 iron 32 deg, 7 iron 40 deg, PW 52 deg, etc.
		
Click to expand...

might have to get a set like this to try, make s you think, comp with the current jacked lofts


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2018)

A fantastic late summer day at Notts Hollinwell today, a course that's been on my must play list for a while now and it didn't let me down, one gorgeous hole after another, the weather was a perfect 18 or 20 degrees with a gentle sun and just enough wind to make it interesting. In fact the sort of day's golf that you dream about.

Course details below for anybody interested, definitely the best course in the East Midlands.
https://www.nottsgol...se-tour/hole/1/

The course can be played to suit your game;
Blue tees 7,250 yards, par 72, SSS 76
White tees 6914 yards, par 72, SSS 75
Yellow tees 6,619 yards par 72, SSS 73.
We opted to play from the yellow tees.

I was playing:
Peter Broadbent persimmon 1 wood with graphite shaft (photo)
Slazenger Powerthrust persimmon 2 Wood
Uniroyal Arnold Palmer laminated 3 and 4 woods
Early 1960s Dunlop Peter Thomson 3 to W
Craigton Neil Coles SW (my favourite SW of all my clubs)
1930s Spalding Model W Gold Medal putter







I even started off scoring pretty well, going out in 41, 5 over par and one under my handicap.
The back nine I got into a few bad positions and the scoring fell off a cliff, not helped by two lost balls. Stableford for the round was 19 out 11 back for 30 total which I'm not going to grumble about. 

I also parred the stroke index 1 and 2 holes which was nice.  

The views are stunning and the rolling fairways make every hole an experience, if you get the chance, play it!


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh, and on the way home I picked up another set of clubs.
I've been shopping at the budget end again, I don't know why but I have a bit of an affinity for the junk end of the club market, maybe because it reflects my golf game.

Anyway, McGhie "Tiger Tee" (how could anybody pass up on a set with that name?) 3 to SW plus laminated 2 and 4 woods, a pity that there wasn't a putter in the lot, Â£5 collected. 





Oh yes, I also took delivery today of another great name in budget clubs; Bronty "Silver Knight" putter, a bit of a crib of the Crookshanks putter but after a couple of putts on the carpet this is going in the bag for Sunday's round, Â£9.50 including postage.


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2018)

Stumbled on this YouTube collection recently, full of videos (of questionable quality it must be said) of 70s/80s play, a particular treat if you're a Seve fan!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOY3BAmG3koNsJ3ZVX_hnVA/videos


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 1, 2018)

Crow said:



			Jason Dolman, I played with him at Aberdovey and said I knew you from the forum. he was at Clitheroe as well.

You should have no trouble finding woods but persimmons are a little trickier.

Here's a Slazenger Hogan Speedslot, laminated.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ben-Hogan...173962?hash=item41cc66f60a:g:NTYAAOSw8btZiIwe

Now we're talking!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hogan-ape...550589?hash=item3aee166e3d:g:2HMAAOSwIMdZlvJk

Click to expand...

I've got a Hogan and a Toney Penna languishing in the garage. Also hit some shots with my 1976ish Ping 1 iron recently. All the feel of a broom shank! Didn't carry far but ran for miles.


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			I've got a Hogan and a Toney Penna languishing in the garage. Also hit some shots with my 1976ish Ping 1 iron recently. All the feel of a broom shank! Didn't carry far but ran for miles.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, what model is the Toney Penna?


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 1, 2018)

Crow said:



			Nice, what model is the Toney Penna?
		
Click to expand...

Err. Will check when the weather allows.


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2018)

Talking of Toney Penna drivers, I picked this one up recently from ebay, MOD JS, otherwise known as the Jupiter Slugger, who wouldn't covet a club with that name? 

It's a deep face driver from 1984, it looks a beast, I hope to give it a trial on Sunday.

Pictures below, the face picture hasn't been squeezed, those are the actual proportions.


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

I played vintage clubs today and....

Winter League 4BBB, playing 1960s Dunlop Peter Thomson 1, 2, 3 & 5 woods, 3 to SW in the irons, and a Bronty Silver Knight putter.
(I recently completed this set with the missing 9 iron and a 2 wood into the bargain)

Had a decent round for a change and we won 4 and 3, three birdies including a 2 for the twos pot.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nick, bumped into a lad I used to play footy with years ago at the course tonight - his name is Jay, think hes bumped into you before, possibly at Aberdovey.

Hes into the vintage stuff, also.

I'm still looking to add some persimmon woods to my Hogan apex ii's.
		
Click to expand...

Looked online and seen a few possibles, just waiting for them to get back to me on shaft types.

Also tried to see what the numbers relate to, but you have to trawl through loads of ebay stuff - is shaft flex 4 a stiff?


----------



## badgermat (Dec 3, 2018)

Just picked up a set of Haig Ultra 390 irons for silly money (nz$12.50, about Â£6) so will be having a go at the vintage thing.

I'm guessing they're from the 70s so not in bad nick but oh-so small and with silly thin soles. Maybe something of a challenge to hit.

Alas no woods (yet), but I'd probably ruin them anyway. 

bm


----------



## Crow (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looked online and seen a few possibles, just waiting for them to get back to me on shaft types.

Also tried to see what the numbers relate to, but you have to trawl through loads of ebay stuff - is shaft flex 4 a stiff?
		
Click to expand...

That's right, Hogan 3 is regular 4 is stiff.


----------



## Crow (Dec 3, 2018)

badgermat said:



			Just picked up a set of Haig Ultra 390 irons for silly money (nz$12.50, about Â£6) so will be having a go at the vintage thing.

I'm guessing they're from the 70s so not in bad nick but oh-so small and with silly thin soles. Maybe something of a challenge to hit.

Alas no woods (yet), but I'd probably ruin them anyway.

bm
		
Click to expand...

Great clubs and great a price.

You'll soon get used to the head size, back in the 70s all clubs were this size. 
Get some woods, play a softer ball and they'll be fine.


----------



## Crow (Jan 13, 2019)

A few recent additions:

Bronty Tournament (Bronty, what a great budget brand from back in the day, they used to make huge numbers of putters and chippers!)




Pirie "JN McKenzie", if anybody has heard of this Pro from sometime around the 1930s to 1950s I'd be grateful of any information.




Ben Sayers Parex putter
Flanged blade style with a nice weight to it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2019)

Crow have you ever tried soaking very rust old iron heads in Coke?

we were discussing this today, most of mine are pretty rusty and wondered if this would work on rust as well as it does of other corroded metal???


----------



## Crow (Jan 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Crow have you ever tried soaking very rust old iron heads in Coke?

we were discussing this today, most of mine are pretty rusty and wondered if this would work on rust as well as it does of other corroded metal???
		
Click to expand...

Not something I've tried. I've heard of Coke being used on chromed clubs where the rust has spread over the chrome but I don't think it would have much effect on a raw steel head, it does work well on brass. The only way to find out is to try it, maybe on the toe only of one of your irons. I'd make sure that you don't get the shaft wet if you then go on to do the whole head.

I like my irons to show their years so a bit of rust doesn't concern me. I just use a rotary brass bristled brush that fits in an electric drill to remove larger flakes of rust and buff them up but that's as far as I'd take it. 

I know some people like to see them polished up so that they look like chrome but to my mind (if you want to play them) that's just making loads of work for yourself.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Crow have you ever tried soaking very rust old iron heads in Coke?

we were discussing this today, most of mine are pretty rusty and wondered if this would work on rust as well as it does of other corroded metal???
		
Click to expand...

Yes it will work fine - it's an acid treatment.
Better is to use a battery, wire and water and use electrolytic action - Google is your friend.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2019)

Crow said:



			Not something I've tried. I've heard of Coke being used on chromed clubs where the rust has spread over the chrome but I don't think it would have much effect on a raw steel head, it does work well on brass. The only way to find out is to try it, maybe on the toe only of one of your irons. I'd make sure that you don't get the shaft wet if you then go on to do the whole head.

I like my irons to show their years so a bit of rust doesn't concern me. I just use a rotary brass bristled brush that fits in an electric drill to remove larger flakes of rust and buff them up but that's as far as I'd take it.

I know some people like to see them polished up so that they look like chrome but to my mind (if you want to play them) that's just making loads of work for yourself.
		
Click to expand...

tried it overnight and def too some rust off, it was coke that had sat in the fridge for a week or so was a bit flat.

going to try it again on a club with a fresh can maybe


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Yes it will work fine - it's an acid treatment.
Better is to use a battery, wire and water and use electrolytic action - Google is your friend.
		
Click to expand...

might try this as well, thanks


----------



## Crow (Jan 20, 2019)

Poor old Sam Snead trying anything to avoid his putting yips, see about 40 seconds in, illegal now of course but he must have been desperate.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2019)

waling the dogs over the side of Torvean this after noon found and old bag in the rough!!!

Swilcan iron, Hickory putter and old vinyl bag, can't have been there long.. What were Swilcan clubs like?


----------



## Crow (Jan 27, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			waling the dogs over the side of Torvean this after noon found and old bag in the rough!!!

Swilcan iron, Hickory putter and old vinyl bag, can't have been there long.. What were Swilcan clubs like?
		
Click to expand...

Swilken came about after the withdrawal of Spalding in Scotland in the early to mid 1960s. 

They produced a good variety of clubs, probably the easiest to find is the Alta range which were loosely based around the Ping Eye.
I have a set of Swilken Eric Brown blades (former Ryder Cup player) which are shown below.

Swilken's other main claim to fame was the Q2 range of clubs produced in the 1980s using one of the scrapped bronze propellers from the QE2 refit, I think there were intended to be 7,500 sets made. They retailed at around Â£1,500 a set and were shipped across the world, mostly to Japan. You see them for sale regularly on ebay in full or part sets.

Swilken went into receivership in 1995 and were acquired by St Andrews Golf Co.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2019)

not worth lugging back then, bag looked OK, the hickory putter was very wet and was of the type with the holes drilled in the hosel


----------



## Crow (Jan 27, 2019)

Holes in the hosel are a Maxwell patent design, the idea being to remove weight from the hosel and so move the CoG more into the head, it was quite popular from around the patent date of 1910 up until the late 20s and not just for putters.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2019)

Well the cheapskate in me went and got the bag last night.... and the hickory putter. just put the irons my the entrance to the green keepers sheds.

Bag is just what i was looking for on bounce hickory games. Though its very damp, it does have quite a bit of leather on it, which i will have to be careful don't just disintegrate once it dries.

both zips are a bit done, but luckily those are both Vinyl pockets so could be replaced. one of the pockets was full of small balls, but look mostly rocks.

will post i pic once its drys


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 29, 2019)

Not quite proper vintage but a guy in work has given me a Callaway warbird 7.5 degree driver and a ben sayers 25 degree 7 wood to mess about with at the range. 

I told him I remember a mate producing his dad's Callaway warbird driver when we were about 12 and falling in love with the sound it made. 

Will be bashing both tomorrow evening.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi Nick
Picked up the following today: MacGregor Tourney Perimeter Weighted 3-SW. (All with MacGregor grips)
Dunlop Tony Jacklin 1,2,3,4 Wood.
Macgregor Smoothie Putter.
All in an Old Slazenger Bag.

Â£20.00

Planning on using them a few times over this season.

Havenâ€™t been able to find out much info yet, is there a line were Old becomes Vintage?


----------



## Crow (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi Paul,
Nice clubs, hope they play well for you!

There's no recognised definition of vintage clubs, I've never come across one anyway.

As a general guide the cut off seems to be late 1980s.
Woods should be wooden.
Irons are more of a grey area, some like to see blades only but many people consider Ping Karsten I, II and III and Eye clubs to be classic which brings cavity backs into the equation.
Putters are similarly guided primarily on date with Anser styles probably as far out as they go but a Zebra putter would be accepted by some.

Your clubs:

The woods will most likely be laminated maple as this was commonly used in the UK although some persimmons can be found in top end clubs. It should be easy to tell if you look at the face, laminated will show layers of wood similar to plywood. Laminated make great play clubs, I'd guess that over half of mine are laminated. (What's the fifth wood in the picture?)
The irons are cavity backs, not sure on the date but they are without ferrules so my guess would be that they came out in the late 1980s or 1990s.
The putter is an Anser style as I'm sure you can tell!

There are very few organised competitions for vintage clubs, the main one last year was cancelled due to lack of interest!

There's one this year in August at Morecambe GC (an excellent Alister MacKenzie course) that looks like it will go ahead, this gives the following guide lines.
*Equipment Requirements: Persimmon and blades only:*
-Wooden headed clubs representing the era 1930 â€“ 1990, Steel, Graphite or Hickory shafts allowed (My guess is that laminated clubs would be allowed)
-Irons of simple blade construction. (Unfortunately this means yours don't qualify)
-Putters - vintage. (see my comments above)
-Any golf ball can be used.

https://www.morecambegolfclub.com/competition.php?compid=90

I've entered this myself


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 30, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Not quite proper vintage but a guy in work has given me a Callaway warbird 7.5 degree driver and a ben sayers 25 degree 7 wood to mess about with at the range.

I told him I remember a mate producing his dad's Callaway warbird driver when we were about 12 and falling in love with the sound it made.

Will be bashing both tomorrow evening.
		
Click to expand...

I would be very tempted to put that Warbird driver in the bag instead of my 3 wood.   booms out with a lowish flight and seemingly very little spin.   could be an absolute weapon on the links. 

I will be asking about a price for that club tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Crow said:



			Hi Paul,
Nice clubs, hope they play well for you!

There's no recognised definition of vintage clubs, I've never come across one anyway.

As a general guide the cut off seems to be late 1980s.
Woods should be wooden.
Irons are more of a grey area, some like to see blades only but many people consider Ping Karsten I, II and III and Eye clubs to be classic which brings cavity backs into the equation.
Putters are similarly guided primarily on date with Anser styles probably as far out as they go but a Zebra putter would be accepted by some.

Your clubs:

The woods will most likely be laminated maple as this was commonly used in the UK although some persimmons can be found in top end clubs. It should be easy to tell if you look at the face, laminated will show layers of wood similar to plywood. Laminated make great play clubs, I'd guess that over half of mine are laminated. (What's the fifth wood in the picture?)
The irons are cavity backs, not sure on the date but they are without ferrules so my guess would be that they came out in the late 1980s or 1990s.
The putter is an Anser style as I'm sure you can tell!

There are very few organised competitions for vintage clubs, the main one last year was cancelled due to lack of interest!

There's one this year in August at Morecambe GC (an excellent Alister MacKenzie course) that looks like it will go ahead, this gives the following guide lines.
*Equipment Requirements: Persimmon and blades only:*
-Wooden headed clubs representing the era 1930 â€“ 1990, Steel, Graphite or Hickory shafts allowed (My guess is that laminated clubs would be allowed)
-Irons of simple blade construction. (Unfortunately this means yours don't qualify)
-Putters - vintage. (see my comments above)
-Any golf ball can be used.

https://www.morecambegolfclub.com/competition.php?compid=90

I've entered this myself
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Nick, Dunlop are 100% laminate, the 5th (5 Wood) is Daiwa, I thought they did fishing gear.
Looking forward to getting them on the course in the spring and maybe even having the bottle  to use them in a comp.


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers Nick, Dunlop are 100% laminate, the 5th (5 Wood) is Daiwa, I thought they did fishing gear.
Looking forward to getting them on the course in the spring and maybe even having the bottle  to use them in a comp.
		
Click to expand...

Daiwa sold a lot of gear from around the 1980s, they made some good stuff including persimmon woods.

Play hem in a comp, what have you got to lose apart from 0.1?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2019)

Crow said:



			Holes in the hosel are a Maxwell patent design, the idea being to remove weight from the hosel and so move the CoG more into the head, it was quite popular from around the patent date of 1910 up until the late 20s and not just for putters.
		
Click to expand...

it is indeed a maxwell now i have cleaned much of the rust off, its a very nice putter and sits well, will need a new grip, cut the other off is it was soaked. Bag has come up well to a good clean and a couple of coats of leather balm and starting to supple up


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice for nowt!
I like those old bags with the inbuilt rain hood, not sure how practical they are though...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2019)

Crow said:



			Nice for nowt!
I like those old bags with the inbuilt rain hood, not sure how practical they are though...
		
Click to expand...

yes, shame you can't make out the pro name, other part is Inverness so can't be too difficult to find out.

as for the hood, i'd imagine it makes a better pocket than it does a rain hood


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2019)

apparently the Putter is AW Heron who was at Inverness golf club in 1923, already had an offer for it as its quite rare


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2019)

This evening I collected the set of irons I mentioned in another thread, Slazenger +, Jack Nicklaus $1m, I assume that they date from when his career competition earnings reached $1 million, some time around 1969 or 1970.

3 to PW with True Temper Dynalite R shafts and some nice Golf Pride Tour Wrap grips.

A wing-back design reminiscent of some of the early MacGregor sets.


----------



## Crow (Feb 7, 2019)

And today the putter that I'd mentioned previously was delivered.

A putter that I've been on the look out for since I first saw one, Ben Sayers "Moon Shot", I expect this was from around the time of the moon exploration / landings so mid to late sixties.

The crescent moon based design is a bit way out there although it seemed to put a decent enough roll on the ball after a quick practice on the carpet, maybe a little tricky to get the ball in line with the sweet spot but a dot of paint would sort that.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2019)

Crow said:



			And today the putter that I'd mentioned previously was delivered.

A putter that I've been on the look out for since I first saw one, Ben Sayers "Moon Shot", I expect this was from around the time of the moon exploration / landings so mid to late sixties.

The crescent moon based design is a bit way out there although it seemed to put a decent enough roll on the ball after a quick practice on the carpet, maybe a little tricky to get the ball in line with the sweet spot but a dot of paint would sort that.


View attachment 26540
View attachment 26541
View attachment 26542

Click to expand...

thats a strange looking thing


----------



## Crow (Feb 23, 2019)

First time out with the Slazenger Jack Nicklaus $1m irons and the Ben Sayers Moon Shot putter today, all as shown a couple of posts above.

An improvement on my last couple of rounds and even managed to creep into the thirties with 31 points, driving was much better (using a budget Harold Bird & Son laminated 1 wood) and I hit a couple of lovely 3 wood shots using a MacGregor Jack Nicklaus Golden Bear laminated 3 wood, the only survivor from my first ever set of clubs bought from Argos a few clubs at a time around 35 years ago.


----------



## DRW (Mar 8, 2019)

Been trying to find some wooden woods, I may actually be able to hit without massively hooking or slicing them, so thought I would try the modernish wooden woods Ping eyes2 ones. Shafts look fairly shiney.

Going to give them a go over the weekend, grips are a bit firm so could be interesting. If they don't work they will be going in the old style long drive bag with the others


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2019)

DRW said:



View attachment 26739


Been trying to find some wooden woods, I may actually be able to hit without massively hooking or slicing them, so thought I would try the modernish wooden woods Ping eyes2 ones. Shafts look fairly shiney.

Going to give them a go over the weekend, grips are a bit firm so could be interesting. If they don't work they will be going in the old style long drive bag with the others

Click to expand...

got a couple of these i got of Baz, hit the 3 wood a few times, but not the 5


----------



## Crow (Mar 8, 2019)

DRW said:



			Been trying to find some wooden woods, I may actually be able to hit without massively hooking or slicing them, so thought I would try the modernish wooden woods Ping eyes2 ones. Shafts look fairly shiney.

Going to give them a go over the weekend, grips are a bit firm so could be interesting. If they don't work they will be going in the old style long drive bag with the others

Click to expand...

Nice buy Darren!
I've not hit any myself but Ping woods are reckoned to be some of the easier to get the ball airborne, I'm sure you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Hi Nick
Picked up the following today: MacGregor Tourney Perimeter Weighted 3-SW. (All with MacGregor grips)
Dunlop Tony Jacklin 1,2,3,4 Wood.
Macgregor Smoothie Putter.
All in an Old Slazenger Bag.

Â£20.00

Planning on using them a few times over this season.

Havenâ€™t been able to find out much info yet, is there a line were Old becomes Vintage?
View attachment 26468
View attachment 26469
View attachment 26470
View attachment 26471
View attachment 26472

Click to expand...

Do like the putter


----------



## Dibby (Mar 13, 2019)

Was having a clear out and found these. Thought you guys might like to see them.


----------



## Crow (Mar 29, 2019)

Perhaps not old enough to be classed as vintage but certainly not modern!

Mizuno White Fang woods, arrived today.

I just love the look of these, graphite technology in a vintage fancy face style. 
1, 3, 5 and 7 woods, there's a bit of wear on the faces (looks like a previous owner had issues hitting the ball out the toe!) but otherwise condition is pretty decent.
Shafts are a lovely dark bronze colour, "Techno Flex 5780" whatever that is!
I understand that these were produced around 1987 but due to their high cost very few were sold, does anybody remember seeing or using these?

I'll be going out for a few holes this evening to try them out, can't wait!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			apparently the Putter is AW Heron who was at Inverness golf club in 1923, already had an offer for it as its quite rare
		
Click to expand...

used it for the first time in a full 18, its very light and good for really long putts from off the green, but also quite easy to duff, hit the ground just behind the ball a few times


----------



## TreeSeeker (Mar 29, 2019)

got a comp coming up which will be using hickory clubs. Really interested to see how it goes. Not sure what ball to use, or how to dress to imitate the 1900 style!! Tie required ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2019)

TreeSeeker said:



			got a comp coming up which will be using hickory clubs. Really interested to see how it goes. Not sure what ball to use, or how to dress to imitate the 1900 style!! Tie required ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

softer the better, i use a Callaway Supersoft.

Plus4/2's, flat cap, shirt and tie, i found a bow tie works better if you have to take your jumper off that won't flap around.  Some Require Jacket as well, just get your self one 3 sizes too big .

swing easy its all about the tempo with Hickory


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2019)

Crow said:



			Perhaps not old enough to be classed as vintage but certainly not modern!

Mizuno White Fang woods, arrived today.

I just love the look of these, graphite technology in a vintage fancy face style. 
1, 3, 5 and 7 woods, there's a bit of wear on the faces (looks like a previous owner had issues hitting the ball out the toe!) but otherwise condition is pretty decent.
Shafts are a lovely dark bronze colour, "Techno Flex 5780" whatever that is!
I understand that these were produced around 1987 but due to their high cost very few were sold, does anybody remember seeing or using these?

I'll be going out for a few holes this evening to try them out, can't wait!

View attachment 26954
View attachment 26955

View attachment 26956
View attachment 26957

Click to expand...

 Nick, have a look at the latest Golf Vlogs UK video on youtube. He has a set of Lee Trevino irons from the 70's absolutely brand new, irons and four woods.  Imagine they will have you drooling !!


----------



## Crow (Mar 29, 2019)

richart said:



			Nick, have a look at the latest Golf Vlogs UK video on youtube. He has a set of Lee Trevino irons from the 70's absolutely brand new, irons and four woods.  Imagine they will have you drooling !!

Click to expand...

Pristine!

Greentree were the makers as suggested, they produced several Lee Trevino clubs, my favourites are the Sombrero as below!

Liam is biased though, there are far better looking clubs around than those!

He's got to play them.







And coming back to the Mizuno White Fang woods, I played a dozen holes tonight and they played very well. Sounded not at all unlike a persimmon which was nice.
Distance wise was hard to say as I was using an old Wilson Blue Ridge ball from the 70s or 80s but the driver was going over 200 yards on a good hit.


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2019)

Crow said:



			Pristine!

Greentree were the makers as suggested, they produced several Lee Trevino clubs, my favourites are the Sombrero as below!

Liam is biased though, there are far better looking clubs around than those!

He's got to play them.

View attachment 26958
View attachment 26960
View attachment 26961



And coming back to the Mizuno White Fang woods, I played a dozen holes tonight and they played very well. Sounded not at all unlike a persimmon which was nice.
Distance wise was hard to say as I was using an old Wilson Blue Ridge ball from the 70s or 80s but the driver was going over 200 yards on a good hit.
		
Click to expand...

I had a set of McGregor Tourney Customs, circa 1975/6 that weâ€™re gorgeous. Unfortunately I bought them from new, but I must have been very young !


----------



## Crow (Mar 29, 2019)

richart said:



			I had a set of McGregor Tourney Customs, circa 1975/6 that weâ€™re gorgeous. Unfortunately I bought them from new, but I must have been very young !
		
Click to expand...

Nice clubs, MacGregor made some superb stuff back in the day.

For example, roughly 60 years old, flame ceramic face, gorgeous!
https://www.ironfinder.com/Individual-Irons/macgregor/ss2_cf4000-59.htm


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2019)

Crow said:



			Perhaps not old enough to be classed as vintage but certainly not modern!

Mizuno White Fang woods, arrived today.

I just love the look of these, graphite technology in a vintage fancy face style. 
1, 3, 5 and 7 woods, there's a bit of wear on the faces (looks like a previous owner had issues hitting the ball out the toe!) but otherwise condition is pretty decent.
Shafts are a lovely dark bronze colour, "Techno Flex 5780" whatever that is!
I understand that these were produced around 1987 but due to their high cost very few were sold, does anybody remember seeing or using these?

I'll be going out for a few holes this evening to try them out, can't wait!

View attachment 26954
View attachment 26955

View attachment 26956
View attachment 26957

Click to expand...

They look awesome.   A range visit with you must be some Craic.        big bag of tricks.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2019)

Can i recommend you look out for a quality set of mizuno silver cup blades.  I have them in 3 - sw and they are absolutely glorious. 
Also have the 3 and 5 woods from the set.  Tint heads. Lol


----------



## Crow (Mar 29, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Can i recommend you look out for a quality set of mizuno silver cup blades.  I have them in 3 - sw and they are absolutely glorious.
Also have the 3 and 5 woods from the set.  Tint heads. Lol
		
Click to expand...

Remember you playing those at the first Old School meet at Whittington Heath, that's where the vintage thing all began for me.
Not forgetting the china putter!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2019)

Crow said:



			Remember you playing those at the first Old School meet at Whittington Heath, that's where the vintage thing all began for me.
Not forgetting the china putter!
		
Click to expand...

Ah me oul China.   It's still knocking about there hanging together.  Haha

Great day on a lovely course that.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 29, 2019)

I knew a great old pro who had played in the Open paired with Ben Hogan.  He owned a driving Range in later life and we became good friends.  He had a set of hickery shafted clubs out the back and gave me a lesson on using them.  I tried them with my normal swing with horrible results. He showed me how to use them in a style called 'drag and trap'  you took the club back and through like the way you would paint a fence with a paint brush.  Wrists trailing on the back swing and down swing.  If that makes sense ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 30, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Can i recommend you look out for a quality set of mizuno silver cup blades.  I have them in 3 - sw and they are absolutely glorious. 
Also have the 3 and 5 woods from the set.  Tint heads. Lol
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno Silver Cup!

My first clubs in 1970 when the name Mizuno was unknown in the UK.

Thanks for reviving many happy memories.


----------



## Crow (Mar 30, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			I knew a great old pro who had played in the Open paired with Ben Hogan.  He owned a driving Range in later life and we became good friends.  He had a set of hickery shafted clubs out the back and gave me a lesson on using them.  I tried them with my normal swing with horrible results. He showed me how to use them in a style called 'drag and trap'  you took the club back and through like the way you would paint a fence with a paint brush.  Wrists trailing on the back swing and down swing.  If that makes sense ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Here are the swings of three of the greatest players from the hickory era, but give a bit of leeway to Harry Vardon's swing as he was about 60 years old when this was filmed.
It's all about swing with hickory, you can't force the shaft like a steel, also bare in mind that each shaft was different due to the nature of the material. Pros would try hundreds and hundreds of clubs trying to find a matched set.


----------



## Crow (Mar 30, 2019)

Here's an earlier one of Vardon when he was only 41.


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2019)

I am intrigued by it, until I saw a hickory golf day at Â£120 then got put off as it didn't include clubs or clothing in the price.


----------



## Crow (Mar 30, 2019)

Sats said:



			I am intrigued by it, until I saw a hickory golf day at Â£120 then got put off as it didn't include clubs or clothing in the price.
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2019)

Crow said:



			Whereabouts are you?
		
Click to expand...

Kent


----------



## Crow (Mar 30, 2019)

Sats said:



			Kent
		
Click to expand...

A bit too far for me to bring a few clubs to give you a knock but there's a guy in your area who hires clubs for anniversary days and such, at much lower rates than you've been given.
http://www.sehickorygolf.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2019)

Crow said:



			A bit too far for me to bring a few clubs to give you a knock but there's a guy in your area who hires clubs for anniversary days and such, at much lower rates than you've been given.
http://www.sehickorygolf.co.uk/index.html

Click to expand...

 Â£20 a head, that's not bad at all


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2019)

Played in a society day today at Sandwell Park GC near Birmingham. Playing Titleist persimmon driver, Uniroyal Arnold Palmer laminated 3 & 4 woods, Ben Sayers Ray Floyd irons, 3 to SW and a Greenway putter.


After some utter dross recently I played okay today, 18 points out and started the back nine 3, 2, 3 but then let it slip over the last 6 holes and finished with 33 points. Still much better than recent weeks though.


https://www.sandwellparkgolfclub.co.uk/club/club-history/

Edit: Forgot to say, I was playing a Titleist Tour Balata 90 too, as kindly supplied by clubchamp98.


----------



## PineRings82 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I am opted to join this forum as I have a question that I do not have any information on and need some guidance and advice.

My father is turning 70 this May 2019. He has been a avid golfer for over 20 years. I was thinking along with my siblings it would be great to get him a ticket to watch a golf tournament here in the UK. What I wanted to ask is, which UK golf tournament would be the best to go to, and with reasonable ticket costs Â£100-200 is ok. He will be fine to just go for the one day, we will pay for accom for him and my mum. 

My fathers all gold hero is Tiger Woods, which uk tournament will he get best chance to see him? would it be the British open? or something else? would tickets still be available ? anyone selling ?



I don't live with my parents anymore and my father is getting on, hes a humble man never really asked for anything . I want him to experience something special.

Much appreciate any help anyone can provide.

Thanks Golfers


----------



## Dibby (Apr 12, 2019)

Question for the vintage golf experts, what do you know about Max Faulkner pinseeker blades?

I think my parents took a set of these to the skip or charity shop, so sadly they are not around but interested to know more about the clubs, if anyone has any info?


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2019)

Dibby said:



			Question for the vintage golf experts, what do you know about Max Faulkner pinseeker blades?

I think my parents took a set of these to the skip or charity shop, so sadly they are not around but interested to know more about the clubs, if anyone has any info?
		
Click to expand...

They were made by Harold Bird & Son who were based in Aldridge, West Midlands.
HB&S turned out many clubs during their time, started in 1929, Stuart Bird the son of Harold sold to Robin & Sandra (daughter of Harold) Chapman in 2004 and became Harold Bird Golf. Imported from China for a short while but I believe no longer in business.

Your clubs weren't particularly valuable but sadly they suffered the fate of many old sets, If you wanted to you'd be able to find another set on ebay at a reasonable price. They date from around the late 1960s.

I'm guessing that this is the model you're referring to.


----------



## Dibby (Apr 12, 2019)

Crow said:



			They were made by Harold Bird & Son who were based in Aldridge, West Midlands.
HB&S turned out many clubs during their time, started in 1929, Stuart Bird the son of Harold sold to Robin & Sandra (daughter of Harold) Chapman in 2004 and became Harold Bird Golf. Imported from China for a short while but I believe no longer in business.

Your clubs weren't particularly valuable but sadly they suffered the fate of many old sets, If you wanted to you'd be able to find another set on ebay at a reasonable price. They date from around the late 1960s.

I'm guessing that this is the model you're referring to.

View attachment 27068

Click to expand...

Yes, from memory they looked exactly like that. I wasn't expecting them to be valuable, just curious around the history of them. Might look on ebay at some point, and get some just for nostalgia.

They had a set of persimmon woods with them also, but I cannot remember any details about these clubs, unfortunately.


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2019)

Dibby said:



			Yes, from memory they looked exactly like that. I wasn't expecting them to be valuable, just curious around the history of them. Might look on ebay at some point, and get some just for nostalgia.

They had a set of persimmon woods with them also, but I cannot remember any details about these clubs, unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

If they were by HB&S then they'd most likely have been laminated maple rather than persimmon (most post-war UK made woods were laminated), which is still very playable.

Here are an HB&S 1 & 3 wood from my collection.


----------



## Dibby (Apr 14, 2019)

Crow said:



			If they were by HB&S then they'd most likely have been laminated maple rather than persimmon (most post-war UK made woods were laminated), which is still very playable.

Here are an HB&S 1 & 3 wood from my collection.

View attachment 27069

Click to expand...

I wish I could remember. I don't think I even have any old photos of them. If I can find, then I will post them.


----------



## Sandsider (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm new on here. There are a couple of slots playing persimmon and blades at Fleetwood, Lancashire (nice old links course) on Thurs. May 9th, tee off 10.30. If you happen to be in the area, not far from Hillside and British Masters presented by Tommy himself, you would be more than welcome, cost...a mahussif Â£20, pref with a County Card. Let me know on here. Note I'm off grid for a week from Sat.


----------



## Crow (Apr 24, 2019)

Sandsider said:



			I'm new on here. There are a couple of slots playing persimmon and blades at Fleetwood, Lancashire (nice old links course) on Thurs. May 9th, tee off 10.30. If you happen to be in the area, not far from Hillside and British Masters presented by Tommy himself, you would be more than welcome, cost...a mahussif Â£20, pref with a County Card. Let me know on here. Note I'm off grid for a week from Sat.
		
Click to expand...

Should be a good day, and a bargain.

I'm going (but don't let that put you off).


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2019)

Took delivery of these today, I'm guessing a bit of a retro slant with the naming rather than numbering of the clubs as I believe these to have been made in the 1960s, although elements of them do look earlier.

My understanding is that Swilken came about after the final withdrawal of Spalding from the UK. The advert shown (along with a few other classifieds for your amusement) is from a 1966 Golf World magazine.

Leather grips.
The chipper looks to be a stand alone club as the back of the head has a different design as shown in the picture, the chipper has the Saltire.
The cleek is 38.5" long so around a 2 iron, in any event they'll make a nice half set to carry in the evenings!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 28, 2019)

PineRings82 said:



			Hi all,

I am opted to join this forum as I have a question that I do not have any information on and need some guidance and advice.

My father is turning 70 this May 2019. He has been a avid golfer for over 20 years. I was thinking along with my siblings it would be great to get him a ticket to watch a golf tournament here in the UK. What I wanted to ask is, which UK golf tournament would be the best to go to, and with reasonable ticket costs Â£100-200 is ok. He will be fine to just go for the one day, we will pay for accom for him and my mum.

My fathers all gold hero is Tiger Woods, which uk tournament will he get best chance to see him? would it be the British open? or something else? would tickets still be available ? anyone selling ?



I don't live with my parents anymore and my father is getting on, hes a humble man never really asked for anything . I want him to experience something special.

Much appreciate any help anyone can provide.

Thanks Golfers
		
Click to expand...

As nobody else has replied to this.....

The ONLY UK tournament TW is likely to compete in is The Open. This year it's at Royal Portrush in County Antrim Northern Ireland. So not exactly 'local' even if still in UK! Not sure of ticket prices, but a single day would be much less than that budget. However, travel and accomodation would likely blow it by a significant amount! Wrong year unfortunately!

If you are quick, you may be able to get to The British Masters - at Hillside.  But that's from 8-12 May, so speed is of the essence! The other 'big' tourney is the PGA at Wentworth - in mid September.


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			As nobody else has replied to this.....

The ONLY UK tournament TW is likely to compete in is The Open. This year it's at Royal Portrush in County Antrim Northern Ireland. So not exactly 'local' even if still in UK! Not sure of ticket prices, but a single day would be much less than that budget. However, travel and accomodation would likely blow it by a significant amount! Wrong year unfortunately!

If you are quick, you may be able to get to The British Masters - at Hillside.  But that's from 8-12 May, so speed is of the essence! The other 'big' tourney is the PGA at Wentworth - in mid September.
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/uk-golf-tournament-2019-birthday-present-help.101148/


----------



## Crow (May 9, 2019)

9 vintage club enthusiasts met at Fleetwood GC today for a persimmon and blades meet.
Got lucky with the weather, raining for most of the drive up there and still spitting as we teed off but cleared by the third and we didn't see any more until the 18th green!
I was playing mostly Dunlop Peter Thomson plus a Slazenger 2 wood and a Spalding putter. (I didn't play the Tony Penna 1 wood but instead a Dunlop Peter Thomson kindly given to me by one of the guys as he'd seen I was playing the irons and he doesn't use it.)

A good day for me compared to recent scoring with 35 points.


----------



## garyinderry (May 9, 2019)

Glad you had a great day out.   that putter looks brilliant.


----------



## Sandsider (May 10, 2019)

Fleetwood is a great links track and an inexpensive day out. There were some stunning sets of vintage blades and some museum quality persimmon blocks on show. A couple of the guys amassed 36 points incuding our own Crow. There are short video clips on the Persimmon Golf Society's Facebook page which are unfortunately too big to download here. I'll have a go at editing them.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 10, 2019)

Sandsider said:



			Fleetwood is a great links track and an inexpensive day out. There were some stunning sets of vintage blades and some museum quality persimmon blocks on show. A couple of the guys amassed 36 points incuding our own Crow. There are short video clips on the Persimmon Golf Society's Facebook page which are unfortunately too big to download here. I'll have a go at editing them.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear you thought a lot of Fleetwood as I am playing there in September


----------



## ademac (May 11, 2019)

I have just been offered a set of Wilson Sam Snead Blue Ridge irons. 
Blade type things.

3-PW I think?
They look in decent enough condition considering their age. 
They were in a bag with a load of other bits, wooden drivers etc.
I donâ€™t have any use for them but the guy is a lovely old man so thought I would see if anyone is interested?
He said Â£20 for the lot. 
I have tried to upload a photo but it says the file is too large?
I am a complete moron when it comes to technology so I very much doubt I will ever be able to get a photo uploaded!ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Crow (May 11, 2019)

ademac said:



			I have just been offered a set of Wilson Sam Snead Blue Ridge irons.
Blade type things.

3-PW I think?
They look in decent enough condition considering their age.
They were in a bag with a load of other bits, wooden drivers etc.
I donâ€™t have any use for them but the guy is a lovely old man so thought I would see if anyone is interested?
He said Â£20 for the lot.
I have tried to upload a photo but it says the file is too large?
I am a complete moron when it comes to technology so I very much doubt I will ever be able to get a photo uploaded!ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

Wilson Sam Snead Blue Ridge was a very popular line and a solid set of blades, ideal for anyone thinking of dipping their toe into vintage golf (you know you want to!).

I'd be interested myself but I generally only buy UK manufacturers.

What are the woods, are they Blue Ridge too?


----------



## ademac (May 11, 2019)

Crow said:



			Wilson Sam Snead Blue Ridge was a very popular line and a solid set of blades, ideal for anyone thinking of dipping their toe into vintage golf (you know you want to!).

I'd be interested myself but I generally only buy UK manufacturers.

What are the woods, are they Blue Ridge too?
		
Click to expand...

I think I may just get them and have a go!
Not sure on the woods to be honest, I will pop round and have a look in the week.


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2019)

I've found Gumtree, Doh!....

Just bought the below set of George Nicoll Henry Cotton irons 2 to 10, HB Thunderbird 1 & 3 persimmon woods and a John Letters Golden Goose putter all in a tatty carry bag which might be salvageable for hickory carrying, Â£10 all in.

The picture in the sale only showed the top of the woods and I thought that they might be an early Harold Bird product but Iâ€™m not so sure now, the double headed eagle looks familiar but I canâ€™t remember where Iâ€™ve seen it.

(I also have another set to collect via Gumtree on Fridayâ€¦.. more tat Iâ€™m sure but I like them!)


----------



## r0wly86 (May 22, 2019)

do you regrip any of your vintage sets or just play them as you find them?


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 22, 2019)

That 2 iron must be a right stinger on the hands if you don't get it right!!!


----------



## Crow (May 22, 2019)

r0wly86 said:



			do you regrip any of your vintage sets or just play them as you find them?
		
Click to expand...

I try and keep the original grips if I can but if they're petrified then I'll regrip. 
For instance the set above have mainly white Avon grips which are shot so I'll regrip those, the 2 iron and putter have original leather grips so I'll keep those with maybe a little restoration on the 2 iron grip which is a bit tired.


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2019)

Picked up the other Gumtree set today.
Dunlop Maxfli "Roberto de Vicenzo" - 1, 2, 3 & 4 laminated woods, 3 to 10 irons and SW, an unbranded putter, all in a ropey old MacGregor bag (complete with some grotty old gloves ) plus an old Prince pull trolley.

The irons look like they'll clean up well, the 1 wood is pretty decent as pictured below but the others have seen a bit more action and will need some attention, thinking of playing them all bar the putter in the Stableford qualifier this Sunday.


----------



## Crow (May 30, 2019)

Recently I found on ebay the sand iron to complete one of my favourite iron sets; the Slazenger Plus International. Well it was delivered today so as you can imagine I was pretty excited and put together a nice set to play in this evening's 9 hole medal: Dunlop "Peter Thomson" persimmon 1 wood, Slazenger Powerthrust persimmon 2 wood, Uniroyal "Arnold Palmer" laminated 4 wood, said Slazenger irons, 3 to SW and a Leyland "Ralph Moffitt" flanged blade putter, all as shown below.

On the first tee I chose the 5 iron to lay up on the short par 4 and subsequently topped it into the ditch at 100 yards, penalty drop, hit a nice 5 iron but it turned over at the end and ran behind some trees, punch out with 3 iron but short-sided behind a bunker, out with the new sand iron! Plopped it into the bunker, 3 shots to get out and 2 putts for a 10... Oh how quickly the excitement evaporated!  
On the par 3 second I racked up a 7. Needless to say I didn't feature in the top 5 but things improved thereafter and I did enjoy the game, hopefully I've got over the excitement and hit all the bad shots ready for Sunday's 18 hole medal competition.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 31, 2019)

Crow said:



			Recently I found on ebay the sand iron to complete one of my favourite iron sets; the Slazenger Plus International. Well it was delivered today so as you can imagine I was pretty excited and put together a nice set to play in this evening's 9 hole medal: Dunlop "Peter Thomson" persimmon 1 wood, Slazenger Powerthrust persimmon 2 wood, Uniroyal "Arnold Palmer" laminated 4 wood, said Slazenger irons, 3 to SW and a Leyland "Ralph Moffitt" flanged blade putter, all as shown below.

On the first tee I chose the 5 iron to lay up on the short par 4 and subsequently topped it into the ditch at 100 yards, penalty drop, hit a nice 5 iron but it turned over at the end and ran behind some trees, punch out with 3 iron but short-sided behind a bunker, out with the new sand iron! Plopped it into the bunker, 3 shots to get out and 2 putts for a 10... Oh how quickly the excitement evaporated! 
On the par 3 second I racked up a 7. Needless to say I didn't feature in the top 5 but things improved thereafter and I did enjoy the game, hopefully I've got over the excitement and hit all the bad shots ready for Sunday's 18 hole medal competition.

View attachment 27426

Click to expand...

They look so nice those Slazengers!!!


----------



## Crow (May 31, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			They look so nice those Slazengers!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, they are!
I've posted the picture below a few times but can't see any harm in posting it again. 
Old style pinned heads, lovely ferrules, satin finish and diamond framed grooves, what more can you ask for?


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 31, 2019)

Crow said:



			Cheers, they are!
I've posted the picture below a few times but can't see any harm in posting it again. 
Old style pinned heads, lovely ferrules, satin finish and diamond framed grooves, what more can you ask for?

View attachment 27427

Click to expand...

I'm not sure I'd hit them that well (saying that, been striking my irons a little better of late), but they are a thing of beauty!


----------



## Crow (May 31, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			I'm not sure I'd hit them that well (saying that, been striking my irons a little better of late), but they are a thing of beauty!
		
Click to expand...

It's not all about the score.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2019)

after watching a load of swedes knock it miles past my sunday best drives, bought two cleeks, one i can hit quit nicely, the other is a bit harder.

willl post picks later


----------



## DRW (Jun 13, 2019)

Thought you may like this video Crow, quite amazing differences between new club/ball and old club/ball, clearly made wider as the guy is a fast swinger of the club:-


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jun 15, 2019)

Just had my hickory golf day and i've got to say it was a good experience! not too bad an entry and even won a prize.

Format was a texas scramble, and the prize moments were sinking a 20 ft putt for a birdie. Managed a few 220-230 yard drives which felt amazing.

Have to say that the whole event was great and i'm definitely going to look for doing a couple more in the future, we didn't win the comp but i managed to take home best dress gentleman and a bottle of wine to boot.


----------



## Crow (Jun 15, 2019)

TreeSeeker said:



			Managed a few 220-230 yard drives which felt amazing.

but i managed to take home best dress gentleman and a bottle of wine to boot.
		
Click to expand...

Good hitting!
Pictures needed.


----------



## Crow (Jun 16, 2019)

DRW said:



			Thought you may like this video Crow, quite amazing differences between new club/ball and old club/ball, clearly made wider as the guy is a fast swinger of the club:-







Click to expand...

Cheers DRW, a well produced comparison. 

Probably the thing classic club players want the most is a ball made today that has the spin rate of the old balata balls. 
Wooden clubs don't launch as high as modern clubs which have been optimised for low spin balls, wooden drivers were optimised for higher spinning balls and so it's hard to get a good launch angle with a modern ball.


----------



## Crow (Jun 29, 2019)

Couple of recently purchased putters, both coated steel shafts, late 1930s at a guess.

The Spalding G Model will be getting its first outing tomorrow for day 1 of the Old Farts vs Whippersnappers meet.
On Monday I'll decide if it's justified it's place in the bag for the all important singles....


----------



## Crow (Jul 2, 2019)

As promised in the Old Farts vs Whippersnappers thread, here's a picture of the Penfold International irons I collected on the way home, I was going to post a picture of the woods but they all look similar so won't bother. Dating from the mid 1970s.

I said they were similar to the Hogan Producer irons so for anyone not familiar with those  a picture below, not one of my clubs.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 9, 2019)

My dad let me take his first golf bag out of the garage today.  Gave it a quick scrub, wd40 the oul zip and ready to go. 

All I need is 9 holes and some sunshine.  The 9 holes I can do. The sun is in very short supply. 

I can stop looking at Jones golf bags now. This will quench my thirst for a vintage carry bag.


----------



## Crow (Jul 9, 2019)

Lovely!


----------



## Crow (Aug 2, 2019)

Played at Morecambe Golf Club today in a group of 14 playing vintage clubs.

Lovely weather and a very enjoyable day.
Nobody tore the course up, top score was 32, second 31 and I was in a group of four tied for third on 30 points.

I played the Ben Sayers 1 to PW irons, Penfold laminated 1 and 3 wood and the new putter I had delivered yesterday, an Edinburgh Golf "Rapier".

Back home now and I have a bit of a dilemma, one of the chaps had said he knew someone with some old golf magazines, around 50 dating from 1960s to 1980s, that I could have for Â£20, couldn't turn that down.
But when he showed me them in the back of his car there were over 200! 
I'm now wondering how I can sneak them into the house without my wife noticing......


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Aug 5, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played at Morecambe Golf Club today in a group of 14 playing vintage clubs.

Lovely weather and a very enjoyable day.
Nobody tore the course up, top score was 32, second 31 and I was in a group of four tied for third on 30 points.

I played the Ben Sayers 1 to PW irons, Penfold laminated 1 and 3 wood and the new putter I had delivered yesterday, an Edinburgh Golf "Rapier".

Back home now and I have a bit of a dilemma, one of the chaps had said he knew someone with some old golf magazines, around 50 dating from 1960s to 1980s, that I could have for Â£20, couldn't turn that down.
But when he showed me them in the back of his car there were over 200!
I'm now wondering how I can sneak them into the house without my wife noticing......






Click to expand...

That putter is beautiful!


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			That putter is beautiful!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, used it in the medal yesterday and holed quite a few good putts, think I'll have missed buffer by 1 though.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi @Crow - a mate of mine who's a complete beginner has been given a free set of golf clubs. A few years old, I don't know much about them, wonder if you can shed any light? The irons are Nicklaus Golden Bears apparently, bit of a cavity on them so might have a bit of forgiveness for him? They're not the widest sole-wise though and not sure about the offset. Pictures below.


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2019)

They'll be a good starter set, forgiving and you don't get better value than free.

I'd guess 10 or 20 years old, MacGregor used to make various Golden Bear lines endorsed by Nicklaus, although these might be by Jack's own company.
Not the top quality but perfectly serviceable.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2019)

Crow said:



			They'll be a good starter set, forgiving and you don't get better value than free.

I'd guess 10 or 20 years old, MacGregor used to make various Golden Bear lines endorsed by Nicklaus, although these might be by Jack's own company.
Not the top quality but perfectly serviceable.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. The woods look a bit tatty, but the irons were actually in pretty good nick given the age. Not sure if they've had much use.


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2019)

Won these on ebay, Slazenger Peter Alliss.
Has anyone heard of the shafts, Slazenger "TIMEFLEX"?
They have closely spaced steps but they happen at a different point depending on the iron, short irons close to the grip, the longer the iron the further down the shaft it goes as per picture below, if you can make it out. I imagine that this will make the shorter irons softer and the longer irons stiffer.


----------



## Crow (Sep 9, 2019)

I needed to make some space in the garage, and it's not the best place to keep "valuable" old clubs anyway.

Negotiated some cupboard space with the good lady (she's remarkably understanding) and put this in yesterday, two sets of irons on each shelf and space for some putters in between.

I've begun filling it and should be able to get over 75% of my irons in there, just need to find somewhere for the woods now....


----------



## GG26 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice work Nick


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2019)

That is brilliant.

Brings a new meaning to, can you fetch my iron from the cupboard.


----------



## Crow (Sep 14, 2019)

A fascinating insight into one of the big American manufacturers from their glory days, takes a look at the manufacturing process and the care and pride that went into it, other sports mentioned as well.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

Crow said:



			I needed to make some space in the garage, and it's not the best place to keep "valuable" old clubs anyway.

Negotiated some cupboard space with the good lady (she's remarkably understanding) and put this in yesterday, two sets of irons on each shelf and space for some putters in between.

I've begun filling it and should be able to get over 75% of my irons in there, just need to find somewhere for the woods now....


View attachment 28186
View attachment 28187

View attachment 28189
View attachment 28190

Click to expand...

You're obsessed Man....


----------



## Crow (Sep 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			You're obsessed Man....

Click to expand...

I prefer to call it a healthy interest.

I did speak to the doctor about it, she suggested the best course of action would be to buy more clubs.


----------



## fundy (Sep 14, 2019)

Crow said:



			I needed to make some space in the garage, and it's not the best place to keep "valuable" old clubs anyway.

Negotiated some cupboard space with the good lady (she's remarkably understanding) and put this in yesterday, two sets of irons on each shelf and space for some putters in between.

I've begun filling it and should be able to get over 75% of my irons in there, just need to find somewhere for the woods now....


View attachment 28186
View attachment 28187

View attachment 28189
View attachment 28190

Click to expand...


Haha thats brilliant Nick, I see you left room for plenty more too


----------



## Crow (Sep 20, 2019)

What a prize knob I am.

One of my favourite putters is a Spalding Model W from the 1930s so I was excited to see another one in an on-line auction with a hickory shaft and put in a bid, which won! The seller wasn't too far away so I went to collect to save on postage.
While there he asked if I wanted to look at some old steel shafted clubs he had in his shed, my eyes lit up and off we went.
The first thing I saw was a good hickory tee club which I've been after for ages, the shaft must be around 44 inches which is very rare for hickory and it has a good swing weight.

Anyway, we came to an agreement on price and I had a further look round, there weren't many irons there but as I was going I saw a couple of Leyland irons in a bag at the back, I've been after a set of these for a while and so eagerly rummaged around the bag and pulled out the full set of Leyland "Scottish Lion" 2 to 8 iron and a putter, agreed a price and left a happy man.

Later in the day I was able to look a little closer at the clubs and then I noticed it, the Leyland irons are left handed!

Luckily the irons were a low price but how I managed to pull them all out the bag without noticing they were left handed I don't know.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2019)

Crow said:



			What a prize knob I am.

One of my favourite putters is a Spalding Model W from the 1930s so I was excited to see another one in an on-line auction with a hickory shaft and put in a bid, which won! The seller wasn't too far away so I went to collect to save on postage.
While there he asked if I wanted to look at some old steel shafted clubs he had in his shed, my eyes lit up and off we went.
The first thing I saw was a good hickory tee club which I've been after for ages, the shaft must be around 44 inches which is very rare for hickory and it has a good swing weight.

Anyway, we came to an agreement on price and I had a further look round, there weren't many irons there but as I was going I saw a couple of Leyland irons in a bag at the back, I've been after a set of these for a while and so eagerly rummaged around the bag and pulled out the full set of Leyland "Scottish Lion" 2 to 8 iron and a putter, agreed a price and left a happy man.

Later in the day I was able to look a little closer at the clubs and then I noticed it, the Leyland irons are left handed!

Luckily the irons were a low price but how I managed to pull them all out the bag without noticing they were left handed I don't know. 

Click to expand...


haha Nick, brilliant. def think you need to try a session at the range with them!!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2019)

It could be the start of a beautiful relationship.....


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Crow said:



			What a prize knob I am.

One of my favourite putters is a Spalding Model W from the 1930s so I was excited to see another one in an on-line auction with a hickory shaft and put in a bid, which won! The seller wasn't too far away so I went to collect to save on postage.
While there he asked if I wanted to look at some old steel shafted clubs he had in his shed, my eyes lit up and off we went.
The first thing I saw was a good hickory tee club which I've been after for ages, the shaft must be around 44 inches which is very rare for hickory and it has a good swing weight.

Anyway, we came to an agreement on price and I had a further look round, there weren't many irons there but as I was going I saw a couple of Leyland irons in a bag at the back, I've been after a set of these for a while and so eagerly rummaged around the bag and pulled out the full set of Leyland "Scottish Lion" 2 to 8 iron and a putter, agreed a price and left a happy man.

Later in the day I was able to look a little closer at the clubs and then I noticed it, the Leyland irons are left handed!

Luckily the irons were a low price but how I managed to pull them all out the bag without noticing they were left handed I don't know. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 21, 2019)

Crow said:



			What a prize knob I am.

One of my favourite putters is a Spalding Model W from the 1930s so I was excited to see another one in an on-line auction with a hickory shaft and put in a bid, which won! The seller wasn't too far away so I went to collect to save on postage.
While there he asked if I wanted to look at some old steel shafted clubs he had in his shed, my eyes lit up and off we went.
The first thing I saw was a good hickory tee club which I've been after for ages, the shaft must be around 44 inches which is very rare for hickory and it has a good swing weight.

Anyway, we came to an agreement on price and I had a further look round, there weren't many irons there but as I was going I saw a couple of Leyland irons in a bag at the back, I've been after a set of these for a while and so eagerly rummaged around the bag and pulled out the full set of Leyland "Scottish Lion" 2 to 8 iron and a putter, agreed a price and left a happy man.

Later in the day I was able to look a little closer at the clubs and then I noticed it, the Leyland irons are left handed!

Luckily the irons were a low price but how I managed to pull them all out the bag without noticing they were left handed I don't know. 

Click to expand...

A left handed club ( or two or three or four) is always useful. You could get a left handed handicap.


----------



## Crow (Oct 10, 2019)

When we were kids we had some old hickory clubs that we messed around with in the garden.
My brother told me a while back that he still had the putter and did I want it, of course I did!

Looking at it in more detail I decided that it was actually a cleek or driving iron that someone had cut down at some stage in its life, probably to give to their kids as a putter.

Anyway, I bought a new blank shaft and have just finished fitting it and this evening re-gripped. I hope to have a few hits with it tomorrow evening but the weather looks a bit iffy so it'll most likely be christened in a hickory match I'm playing in on Saturday, hope the head doesn't fly off! 

Below are pictures of; 

Before with 35" length shaft.
Head ready to fit to new shaft.
Completed club at 39" length.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2019)

Crow said:



			When we were kids we had some old hickory clubs that we messed around with in the garden.
My brother told me a while back that he still had the putter and did I want it, of course I did!

Looking at it in more detail I decided that it was actually a cleek or driving iron that someone had cut down at some stage in its life, probably to give to their kids as a putter.

Anyway, I bought a new blank shaft and have just finished fitting it and this evening re-gripped. I hope to have a few hits with it tomorrow evening but the weather looks a bit iffy so it'll most likely be christened in a hickory match I'm playing in on Saturday, hope the head doesn't fly off!

Below are pictures of;

Before with 35" length shaft.
Head ready to fit to new shaft.
Completed club at 39" length.

View attachment 28362


View attachment 28363



View attachment 28364

Click to expand...

was it a completly new shaft or an old one out of another club?

Ive a couple of heads from clubs ive broken and would be great to get them reshafted, but never seen new shafts or even old ones that would be good enough to use still


----------



## Crow (Oct 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			was it a completly new shaft or an old one out of another club?

Ive a couple of heads from clubs ive broken and would be great to get them reshafted, but never seen new shafts or even old ones that would be good enough to use still
		
Click to expand...

New shaft, they come from the USA I believe.


----------



## Crow (Oct 15, 2019)

Saturday just gone and first shot with the re-shafted hickory cleek was from the fairway and I caught it well, not hugely long but I was concentrating on a good strike.

Second shot was on the par 3 next hole, 200 yards, not as good a strike but it went straight, into the front right bunker.

On the day I'd been stupid enough to believe the weather forecast and hadn't taken any rain gear with me, rain started on the 10th and by the 13th it was hammering it down, by which time I was soaked and cold and we all agreed to walk in.


----------



## Crow (Oct 17, 2019)

I've been so excited waiting for these to be delivered as they've been on my wanted list for quite a while.

Slazenger Tournament Model, 2 to 9 irons. 
They date from the mid 1950s, a page from the 1956/1957 PGCA Catalogue attached.

(Also included were a Slazenger Peter Alliss wedge and a Gradidge Bobby Locke sandmaster.)


----------



## Crow (Oct 20, 2019)

Our Winter League started today, 4BBB matchplay.

I was playing Mizuno White Fang Graphites (wet course) from the mid 1980s, Ben Sayers Silver Crest irons from the late 1970s and a John Letters "Special" putter from the 1960s? Everyone else was playing moderns.

Me and my partner were three down after 8 but I hit a lovely 3 iron to the par 3 9th and made birdie (nice one for the 2s pot!) which set us on a run of 7 holes on the trot to end as comfortable 4 and 3 winners, a very strange match.


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2019)

Crow said:








Click to expand...

Looks like a C&A ad from the 60's


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 22, 2019)

Crow said:



			Our Winter League started today, 4BBB matchplay.

I was playing Mizuno White Fang Graphites (wet course) from the mid 1980s, Ben Sayers Silver Crest irons from the late 1970s and a John Letters "Special" putter from the 1960s? Everyone else was playing moderns.

Me and my partner were three down after 8 but I hit a lovely 3 iron to the par 3 9th and made birdie (nice one for the 2s pot!) which set us on a run of 7 holes on the trot to end as comfortable 4 and 3 winners, a very strange match.

View attachment 28389

Click to expand...


Very cool bag. 




Any tips on how to remove 25 year old grips which are near welded to the shaft?


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Very cool bag.

Any tips on how to remove 25 year old grips which are near welded to the shaft?
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess, Victory green? 
I hate replacing those grips with a vengeance!

I use the standard method of a hooked Stanley blade but rather than just one cut down the length I cut four sides and then peel/break it away as best I can.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 22, 2019)

Crow said:



			Let me guess, Victory green?
I hate replacing those grips with a vengeance!

I use the standard method of a hooked Stanley blade but rather than just one cut down the length I cut four sides and then peel/break it away as best I can.
		
Click to expand...


Victory green.  The very ones. 

I left them with a pro and he said he would have to charge me Â£80 as it would take hours to get them off. 


I will have to work at them myself when I get time.


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Victory green.  The very ones.

I left them with a pro and he said he would have to charge me Â£80 as it would take hours to get them off.


I will have to work at them myself when I get time.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't take that long, I used a blunt knife to help peel them away. 
If you have a hot air gun that can also help but don't overdo it!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 22, 2019)

Crow said:



			It doesn't take that long, I used a blunt knife to help peel them away.
If you have a hot air gun that can also help but don't overdo it!
		
Click to expand...

I'll let u know how I get on.   Cheers


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2019)

I recently extended my collection of old golf magazines so thought it might be a treat for all you vintage fans out there to post something of interest from a magazine and maybe repeat once a week.
To set the ball rolling I thought a look at fashion would be good, dress codes are always a popular topic here! So from Golf World, November 1969:

And for the post decimalisation among you, 1s = 5p so the Peter Scott cardigan below (nice) cost Â£12.10, the copy of Golf World in question sold for 3/6 or 17.5p


----------



## Dando (Nov 1, 2019)

Crow said:



			I recently extended my collection of old golf magazines so thought it might be a treat for all you vintage fans out there to post something of interest from a magazine and maybe repeat once a week.
To set the ball rolling I thought a look at fashion would be good, dress codes are always a popular topic here! So from Golf World, November 1969:

And for the post decimalisation among you, 1s = 5p so the Peter Scott cardigan below (nice) cost Â£12.10, the copy of Golf World in question sold for 3/6 or 17.5p

View attachment 28459

View attachment 28460

View attachment 28461

Click to expand...

Those photos couldâ€™ve been taken at the old farts meet ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crow (Nov 11, 2019)

Golf Monthly April 1987 this time and a look at the offerings from Dunlop in the equipment listings for that year.

Prices shown are per iron first and per wood second. Out of interest, in the listing for Karsten Ping, Eye 2 irons were Â£58 each and Eye 2 laminated woods were Â£93 each .

And below that pictures of some of the irons listed.





Maxfli Pro Special




Maxfli Australian Blade




Deltic (hollow head technology)




Max 357




Diamond Max




Powerpoint


----------



## Crow (Nov 18, 2019)

This week from Golf World, March 1980 we have the tale of the one and only Maurice Flitcroft.


----------



## Crow (Nov 24, 2019)

An independent review of vintage golf from Golf Monthly's Technical Editor Joel Tadman.


----------



## Crow (Nov 29, 2019)

Sometimes when you're buying vintage clubs you don't always get a full set and so are always on the look out for missing clubs.
One of my favourite sets are some Dunlop Peter Thomson irons dating to 1957, they're 3 to wedge so I'm missing a sand wedge but recently saw and won on ebay a 2 iron to go with them, well it was delivered today and to say I'm delighted would be an understatement. 

There are usually slight differences when buying a club to complete a set but this is such a good match that it's uncanny, and condition wise it's better than the rest. Even the ferrule number is the same (which I'm assuming means that it's not a serial number but maybe a batch number?) The shaft is the same True Temper Pro-Fit Regular and the grip is the same leather wrap.

Pictures below of the new 2 iron and the 3 & 4 from the set I already had, the 2 iron is on the top in all pictures apart from the ferrule where it's at the bottom.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm drooling at present !!


----------



## Crow (Dec 4, 2019)

From Golf World, December 1988 issue, a short article about Ken Bousfield, senior Professional at Coombe Hill.


----------



## Crow (Dec 16, 2019)

Jack Nicklaus in his "Goldfinger" preiod.
Golf World magazine, December 1964.


----------



## Crow (Dec 21, 2019)

Just got this Slazenger putter, 1950s I'd guess.
It looks a little weird but has a lovely weight and feel, when putting on the carpet at least!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 7, 2020)

Crow said:



			A fascinating insight into one of the big American manufacturers from their glory days, takes a look at the manufacturing process and the care and pride that went into it, other sports mentioned as well.







Click to expand...

I enjoyed that.  Curious how MacGregor, Spalding, and Wilson made all sorts of sporting goods while Ping, Callaway, etc. are golf companies. Yet the old "big three" made exemplary golf gear.


----------



## Crow (Jan 7, 2020)

Just bought these off the bay, nice pair of Footjoys for £13.50 delivered.

A more fitting look to go with my old clubs than the latest Footjoy Freestyle.


----------



## Crow (Jan 10, 2020)

From Golf World May 1975.

At first I thought it was made by Massey Ferguson, looks like it might be steam powered.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 10, 2020)

Rick shiels put a video up of him using 100 year old golf balls.


----------



## Crow (Jan 16, 2020)

Latest win on ebay, a set of Craigton "Royal Gold" irons, 3 to 10 + SW.  £32 delivered is probably a bit too much but nobody else would have bid on them and they'd most likely have been skipped or charity shopped.

Craigton was created in 1966 by John Letters after he left the John Letters company and these along with the "Classic" were the first two models they produced, retailing at £5 13s & 2d per iron. I'd never seen an example of either of them before so when I spotted these I had to bid.

I thought I'd got lucky with the ferrules as I was unwrapping them (the ebay picture was just the tops of the clubs) but the 3 and 4 are damaged.

Have to say I'm pretty pleased with them now I've got them!


----------



## Crow (Jan 22, 2020)

This guy recently uploaded a load of "Shell's Wonderful World of Golf" episodes, quite a few of which I've not seen before.

Enjoy, vintage golf fans.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiptkVvNm8VA-YjjtV_LUFw/videos


----------



## Crow (Feb 13, 2020)

Latest ebay pick up, a set of Slazenger Seve Ballesteros woods and irons, not the best model but for £20 I'm not complaining. Also included were the bag, a weighty rocker sole putter and a pair of Barratt plastic shoes (ideal for the winter, size 8, steel spikes, with kilties if anyone is interested!)

Most of the clubs have seen very little action apart from the driver with a bit of paint wear on the sole and the 3 iron which looks like someone has been using it as a practice club, on a road for a few shots!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			Latest ebay pick up, a set of Slazenger Seve Ballesteros woods and irons, not the best model but for £20 I'm not complaining. Also included were the bag, a weighty rocker sole putter and a pair of Barratt plastic shoes (ideal for the winter, size 8, steel spikes, with kilties if anyone is interested!)

Most of the clubs have seen very little action apart from the driver with a bit of paint wear on the sole and the 3 iron which looks like someone has been using it as a practice club, on a road for a few shots!














Click to expand...


All that for 20quid.  Great deal. 

I recently paid half that for new plastic tubes which you also got in that deal.


----------



## Crow (Feb 13, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			All that for 20quid.  Great deal.

I recently paid half that for new plastic tubes which you also got in that deal.
		
Click to expand...

Prices for old sets of perfectly playable clubs are ridiculous, hence there's no space in my garage.


----------



## ADB (Feb 16, 2020)

Saw an advert for some clubs being sold locally and thought it looked like a good start for a vintage set:








The clubs were much better than i thought with a full set of Macgregor woods and some nice looking irons and putter. I spent some time cleaning them up and the oldschool bag, and i've now got a new set of clubs for the price of a round of drinks at the pub!


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2020)

ADB said:



			Saw an advert for some clubs being sold locally and thought it looked like a good start for a vintage set:



The clubs were much better than i thought with a full set of Macgregor woods and some nice looking irons and putter. I spent some time cleaning them up and the oldschool bag, and i've now got a new set of clubs for the price of a round of drinks at the pub!
		
Click to expand...


Great find!
The MacGregors are a fine set of persimmon woods, RT2W with firing pin face?  
Can you post a picture of the top and the face?
I'm sure you could relist those on ebay for a nice little profit.

I don't recognise the irons.
The putter is a Ben Sayers Benny, produced for many years, I have one myself.
Nice vintage bag too!

Let us know how you get on with them.


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2020)

I got these today, Slazenger Tournament Model 1, 2 & 3 woods, 1950s.

They will go nicely with my irons and complete the set.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 24, 2020)

I still have the set of clubs that my uncle bought upon returning from Korea in 1954 and handed down to me.

MacGregor Tourney Tommy Armour  2, 3, 4-woods
Wilson Staff DynaPowered 2-PW
Wilson R90 sand iron
Spalding Cash In putter.

Haven't played them since I was a teenager (The Dead Sea wasn't even feeling queasy yet), but the 5-iron has 32º loft if you can imagine that.
Wish modern gear could look as good, though.


----------



## Crow (Feb 24, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I still have the set of clubs that my uncle bought upon returning from Korea in 1954 and handed down to me.

MacGregor Tourney Tommy Armour  2, 3, 4-woods
Wilson Staff DynaPowered 2-PW
Wilson R90 sand iron
Spalding Cash In putter.

Haven't played them since I was a teenager (The Dead Sea wasn't even feeling queasy yet), but the 5-iron has 32º loft if you can imagine that.
Wish modern gear could look as good, though.
		
Click to expand...

Pictures needed!
Sole of the woods and back of the irons please.

All 5 irons were 32 or 33 degrees back in the sixties and seventies, my favourite era for clubs.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 24, 2020)

Crow said:



			Pictures needed!
Sole of the woods and back of the irons please.

All 5 irons were 32 or 33 degrees back in the sixties and seventies, my favourite era for clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I still use a 1990s flip phone, and my ancient SLR camera has a place for 35mm film, not a memory card.
Nevertheless, pictures are readily available in Google Image Search.

The woods are classic pear shaped and displace less volume than later models. They were available in mahogany with brick red and cream colored Eye-o-Matic inserts or black with Black and Cream Eye-O-Matic inserts. (I have the latter.) The sole plates are T shaped rather than butterfly shaped. 


The pitching wedge doesn't quite match the numbered irons and was probably added onto the set.
The R-90 wouldn't match the irons anyway.
The putter image is also readily available online.

I learned how to play with these clubs. Don't know what the kids will do with them, but I'm keeping them as long as I'm still around.  They decorate my office/library.


----------



## Crow (Feb 24, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I still use a 1990s flip phone, and my ancient SLR camera has a place for 35mm film, not a memory card.
Nevertheless, pictures are readily available in Google Image Search.

The woods are classic pear shaped and displace less volume than later models. They were available in mahogany with brick red and cream colored Eye-o-Matic inserts or black with Black and Cream Eye-O-Matic inserts. (I have the latter.) The sole plates are T shaped rather than butterfly shaped.


The pitching wedge doesn't quite match the numbered irons and was probably added onto the set.
The R-90 wouldn't match the irons anyway.
The putter image is also readily available online.

I learned how to play with these clubs. Don't know what the kids will do with them, but I'm keeping them as long as I'm still around.  They decorate my office/library.
		
Click to expand...

There were several versions of the MacGregor Tommy Armour and the Wilson Dynapower, I was just curious as to which you had but no worries if you don't have the tech. 
What letters/numbers are on the toe of the driver sole.
Using the link below, which model Dynapower do you have?
https://www.ironfinder.com/Individual-Irons/wilson/ 

(I know the R90 and have a Cash-In myself.)


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 24, 2020)

Crow said:



			There were several versions of the MacGregor Tommy Armour and the Wilson Dynapower, I was just curious as to which you had but no worries if you don't have the tech.
What letters/numbers are on the toe of the driver sole.
Using the link below, which model Dynapower do you have?
https://www.ironfinder.com/Individual-Irons/wilson/

(I know the R90 and have a Cash-In myself.)
		
Click to expand...

The older ones like mine have Dyna-Powered rather than Dyna-Power which came later.
945W is the wood model. The 693T is the one collectors seem to like best.


----------



## Crow (Feb 24, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The older ones like mine have Dyna-Powered rather than Dyna-Power which came later.
945W is the wood model. The 693T is the one collectors seem to like best.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice clubs, a shame you can't play them any more.


----------



## ADB (Feb 28, 2020)

Crow said:



			Great find!
The MacGregors are a fine set of persimmon woods, RT2W with firing pin face? 
*Can you post a picture of the top and the face?*
I'm sure you could relist those on ebay for a nice little profit.

I don't recognise the irons.
The putter is a Ben Sayers Benny, produced for many years, I have one myself.
Nice vintage bag too!

Let us know how you get on with them.
		
Click to expand...

Taken some pictures - there's some writing on the top that i cant make out and, yes, they are the RT2W 1,2,3,4 woods.


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2020)

Very nice, the writing on the top is M with Tourney written through it.
They date from about 1961 and do have the aluminum insert in the centre, commonly called the firing pin.

They look like they've been restored at some point, the original finish has been stripped off to show the grain and then varnished over.
Can you see what shafts are in them? Should be a Pro-Pel and usually a number 2 for reg or 1 for stiff flex.

A definite profit in there if you post on ebay, hard to say how much but I'd guess £50 or £60.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2020)

Back in the vintage game.  Finally got round to regripping my dads old clubs. 

Looking forward to giving them a bash this season.  

Picked up some old school furry headcovers. Been a while since I used them.


----------



## Crow (Mar 8, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Back in the vintage game.  Finally got round to regripping my dads old clubs.

Looking forward to giving them a bash this season. 

Picked up some old school furry headcovers. Been a while since I used them.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one!
Spectrum is an odd one, short lived company, who had an address in Leicester even though their clubs say Scotland.

Not seen the Advantage before so will be adding to my database, thanks.
Can you post a clearer picture of the back of the 5 iron, with the sole writing included too please?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2020)

Crow said:



			Nice one!
Spectrum is an odd one, short lived company, who had an address in Leicester even though their clubs say Scotland.

Not seen the Advantage before so will be adding to my database, thanks.
Can you post a clearer picture of the back of the 5 iron, with the sole writing included too please?
		
Click to expand...


Thanks didn't know anything about the company. Had a look one day and found nothing.

Here's the 5iron


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 8, 2020)

Crow said:



			Nice one!
Spectrum is an odd one, short lived company, who had an address in Leicester even though their clubs say Scotland.

Not seen the Advantage before so will be adding to my database, thanks.
Can you post a clearer picture of the back of the 5 iron, with the sole writing included too please?
		
Click to expand...

I am now playing my MacGregor Jack Nicklaus Muirfield irons.
Can you tell me please Crow what the lofts in degrees of them are.
3- PW?
Or where I can find that information.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Crow (Mar 8, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Thanks didn't know anything about the company. Had a look one day and found nothing.

Here's the 5iron
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Gary, perfect.


----------



## Crow (Mar 8, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I am now playing my MacGregor Jack Nicklaus Muirfield irons.
Can you tell me please Crow what the lofts in degrees of them are.
3- PW?
Or where I can find that information.
Thanks in anticipation
		
Click to expand...

Afraid I've not been able to find a definitive set of figures but two options are shown below.
3 to PW
23, 26, 29, 33, 37, 41, 45, 50
23, 26, 30, 34, 38, 42, 46, 50 
They're pretty closely matched so I think you'll be within a degree whichever one you choose.

How are you getting on with the irons?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 8, 2020)

MacGregor Jack Nicklaus Muirfield iron published lofts.

1-iron___17º
2-iron___20º
3-iron___23º
4-iron___26º
5-iron___29º
6-iron___33º
7-iron___37º
8-iron___41º
9-iron___45º
PW_____50º
​


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 9, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			MacGregor Jack Nicklaus Muirfield iron published lofts.

1-iron___17º
2-iron___20º
3-iron___23º
4-iron___26º
5-iron___29º
6-iron___33º
7-iron___37º
8-iron___41º
9-iron___45º
PW_____50º
​

Click to expand...

Thank you very much


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 9, 2020)

Crow said:



			Afraid I've not been able to find a definitive set of figures but two options are shown below.
3 to PW
23, 26, 29, 33, 37, 41, 45, 50
23, 26, 30, 34, 38, 42, 46, 50
They're pretty closely matched so I think you'll be within a degree whichever one you choose.

How are you getting on with the irons?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Crow. I'm getting on much better than I thought I would. I am enjoying them. I find I concentrate more over the shot( so small) 😀
There's no doubt that when you hit them right it's the sweetest sensation, hardly any feel, if that makes sense.
OTOH, when you don't hit right, you know it.


----------



## Crow (Mar 9, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Thanks Crow. I'm getting on much better than I thought I would. I am enjoying them.* I find I concentrate more over the shot( so small)* 😀
There's no doubt that when you hit them right it's the sweetest sensation, hardly any feel, if that makes sense.
OTOH, when you don't hit right, you know it.
		
Click to expand...

That in bold is what I found, they definitely improve the quality and consistency of your shots because you can't get lazy and rely on the tech!


----------



## Crow (Apr 4, 2020)

It was warm enough today for me to venture into the garage and do a bit of re-gripping.

Ben Sayers "Mentor" circa 1976 with some of the most petrified grips I've ever seen, Victory Green, what else could they be?

Swapped them for a rather dashing red set, how long will it be until I can put them into play?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2020)

I've got some regrouping to do now Nick; I now have a set of Mizuno MS-1 irons 3 - SW, an MS-3 2 iron, Pro Original woods 1, 3 & 5 and a Mizuno 0615 putter (if it turns up... ) .  And it's all your fault


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've got some regrouping to do now Nick; I now have a set of Mizuno MS-1 irons 3 - SW, an MS-3 2 iron, Pro Original woods 1, 3 & 5 and a Mizuno 0615 putter (if it turns up... ) .  And it's all your fault 

Click to expand...


good luck putting those groups on


----------



## Crow (Apr 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've got some regrouping to do now Nick; I now have a set of Mizuno MS-1 irons 3 - SW, an MS-3 2 iron, Pro Original woods 1, 3 & 5 and a Mizuno 0615 putter (if it turns up... ) .  And it's all your fault 

Click to expand...

You've jumped in feet first there!
Fantastic set of clubs and those MS-1s are proper blades. 
Where did you find them? 
I won't ask the price!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			good luck putting those groups on 

Click to expand...

Poxy autocorrect.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2020)

Crow said:



			You've jumped in feet first there!
Fantastic set of clubs and those MS-1s are proper blades. 
Where did you find them?
I won't ask the price!
		
Click to expand...

On a well known internet auction site   Up at £75, put them on my watch list, got an offer from the seller for £65 & took it.  The MS-2 2 iron I got for an offer of £20, the set of woods was £50 and the missing putter was a fiver (£10 with the postage).  So £145 all up.  

Oh, and a little bonus with the MS-1's; they've already been lengthened and match my MP-25's.  Not mentioned in the description, maybe the seller didn't know.


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			On a well known internet auction site   Up at £75, put them on my watch list, got an offer from the seller for £65 & took it.  The MS-2 2 iron I got for an offer of £20, the set of woods was £50 and the missing putter was a fiver (£10 with the postage).  So £145 all up.  

Click to expand...


Put Nick out of his misery and post him some pics


----------



## Crow (Apr 4, 2020)

Nicely done!
We'll have to have a game when all this CV-19 stuff has gone.


----------



## Crow (Apr 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			Put Nick out of his misery and post him some pics 

Click to expand...

Just had to look up the 0615, that's a classic design too, I'm impressed!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

Crow said:



			Just had to look up the 0615, that's a classic design too, I'm impressed!
		
Click to expand...

I will be if it ever turns up, it's a week past it's delivery date... 

So just in case I took up a seller offer on a Bulls Eye putter of £7.50 last night. 



Crow said:



			Nicely done!
We'll have to have a game when all this CV-19 stuff has gone.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

Nick, out of interest do you use modern balls or older ones?


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nick, out of interest do you use modern balls or older ones?
		
Click to expand...

Most of the time I use new balls, but soft ones.
The main reason for that is to protect the faces of the woods, although I think it's more the hard cover of really cheap balls that does the damage, think of the old range rocks.

I generally play Callaway Supersoft, Titleist Trusoft or equivalents.

Occasionally I'll play original 1.62" balls but because they're not being made any more I tend to limit this to days when I'm playing with other devotees of the vintage world.

What we'd all like most is a balata equivalent that spins enough to get the launch from persimmon woods. Persimmons were designed at a time when balls span and so they're designed to launch that sort of ball. Modern balls are pretty much designed to spin as little as possible (taking the artistry out of the game!) which makes getting a drive with a low lofted wooden wood difficult. A 2 wood can be a good compromise.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

Crow said:



			Most of the time I use new balls, but soft ones.
The main reason for that is to protect the faces of the woods, although I think it's more the hard cover of really cheap balls that does the damage, think of the old range rocks.

I generally play Callaway Supersoft, Titleist Trusoft or equivalents.

Occasionally I'll play original 1.62" balls but because they're not being made any more I tend to limit this to days when I'm playing with other devotees of the vintage world.

What we'd all like most is a balata equivalent that spins enough to get the launch from persimmon woods. Persimmons were designed at a time when balls span and so they're designed to launch that sort of ball. Modern balls are pretty much designed to spin as little as possible (taking the artistry out of the game!) which makes getting a drive with a low lofted wooden wood difficult. A 2 wood can be a good compromise.
		
Click to expand...

So the investment in a couple of dozen Titleist PTS Wound was a good idea then?


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2020)

You'll need to get used to more traditional lofts too, the MS-1s came out around 83/84 so you'll be somewhere between the 80s and the 90s on the table below, probably nearer the 1980 mark as they were marketed at the better player.


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			So the investment in a couple of dozen Titleist PTS Wound was a good idea then?
		
Click to expand...

Could be.
There's a lot of chance on how an old ball will behave, partly depending on how they were stored and partly on luck. Sometimes they'll go fine, other times they're rubbish, all part of the fun!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a 100+ year old putter with my name on it.
Says I was a Scottish Internationalist in 1911.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2020)

Crow said:



			Most of the time I use new balls, but soft ones.
The main reason for that is to protect the faces of the woods, although I think it's more the hard cover of really cheap balls that does the damage, think of the old range rocks.

I generally play Callaway Supersoft, Titleist Trusoft or equivalents.

Occasionally I'll play original 1.62" balls but because they're not being made any more I tend to limit this to days when I'm playing with other devotees of the vintage world.

What we'd all like most is a balata equivalent that spins enough to get the launch from persimmon woods. Persimmons were designed at a time when balls span and so they're designed to launch that sort of ball. Modern balls are pretty much designed to spin as little as possible (taking the artistry out of the game!) which makes getting a drive with a low lofted wooden wood difficult. A 2 wood can be a good compromise.
		
Click to expand...

I've still got my Dunlop 65 from the day at Tadmarton Heath ! Great day.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Apr 5, 2020)

Louisville Golf's website has some very nice Tom Stewart model irons.
Check them out...they're brand new clubs!


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			I've still got my Dunlop 65 from the day at Tadmarton Heath ! Great day.
		
Click to expand...

 Think mine disappeared somewhere around the turn.


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Louisville Golf's website has some very nice Tom Stewart model irons.
Check them out...they're brand new clubs!
		
Click to expand...

That defeats the object!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			Just had to look up the 0615, that's a classic design too, I'm impressed!
		
Click to expand...

I am now, it's finally arrived.


----------



## Crow (Apr 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I am now, it's finally arrived. 

Click to expand...

At least that's one you can start to use, rolling a few putts on the carpet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			At least that's one you can start to use, rolling a few putts on the carpet. 

Click to expand...

When my co-worker is upstairs in meetings, chipping practice occurs in the lounge.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			When my co-worker is upstairs in meetings, chipping practice occurs in the lounge. 

Click to expand...

That's a brave man😀Let us know when the first window goes!,,,!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's a brave man😀Let us know when the first window goes!,,,!
		
Click to expand...

The cheek of it; you're confusing my chipping with Dando's!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			Could be.
There's a lot of chance on how an old ball will behave, partly depending on how they were stored and partly on luck. Sometimes they'll go fine, other times they're rubbish, all part of the fun!
		
Click to expand...

I've been looking a lot on YouTube re Mike Austin and his teachings etc. He made his name in the days of balata balls apparently, and I am myself not too sure what they are.Are they the small ones (Dunlop 65?) that had a lot of elastic windings and a middle little sack with a white liquid in it.
I remember as a kid we would open up some golf balls we found to get at the white liquid, just for the fun of it?
Did they go as far as modern balls?


----------



## Crow (Apr 14, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I've been looking a lot on YouTube re Mike Austin and his teachings etc. He made his name in the days of balata balls apparently, and I am myself not too sure what they are.Are they the small ones (Dunlop 65?) that had a lot of elastic windings and a middle little sack with a white liquid in it.
I remember as a kid we would open up some golf balls we found to get at the white liquid, just for the fun of it?
Did they go as far as modern balls?
		
Click to expand...

Mike's a fascinating guy, I love watching his stuff too.

Balata was the covering to the ball, it was a natural latex/rubber from a tree that gave great feel but was prone to cutting, hence the smiley face balls that were common back in the day. There's another thing from the past we don't see any more, a bit like the sound of steel spikes. 

Wound balls were indeed the ones with a long length of elastic wound around a core, they had various coverings and manufacturers often had their own names for them, unlike now when it tends to be urethane or surlyn.

They didn't go as far as modern solid core balls. The Pro V1/Bridgestone balls revolutionised distance, adding 10 or 20 yards to drives depending on who you listen to.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 15, 2020)

Crow said:



			Mike's a fascinating guy, I love watching his stuff too.

Balata was the covering to the ball, it was a natural latex/rubber from a tree that gave great feel but was prone to cutting, hence the smiley face balls that were common back in the day. There's another thing from the past we don't see any more, a bit like the sound of steel spikes. 

Wound balls were indeed the ones with a long length of elastic wound around a core, they had various coverings and manufacturers often had their own names for them, unlike now when it tends to be urethane or surlyn.

They didn't go as far as modern solid core balls. The Pro V1/Bridgestone balls revolutionised distance, adding 10 or 20 yards to drives depending on who you listen to. 

Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm still playing my Jack Nicklaus Muirfield blades, and now , virus permitting, I can't wait to try them with a bit of Mike Austin influence😀


----------



## Crow (Apr 15, 2020)

With recent talk of Mizuno, here's the coolest golf ad I've ever seen, from The Open programme for 1987.


----------



## Crow (Apr 16, 2020)

I've been itching to open this ebay parcel for days, isolation period over and I got it unwrapped today.

A very unusual John Letters bag shown with a matching shoe bag I bought previously from anther seller, I'm not sure if it might be a ladies bag but I don't care anyway, I love the look.
The shoe bag even has a John Letters brush and spike cleaner in it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've been itching to open this ebay parcel for days, isolation period over and I got it unwrapped today.

A very unusual John Letters bag shown with a matching shoe bag I bought previously from anther seller, I'm not sure if it might be a ladies bag but I don't care anyway, I love the look.
The shoe bag even has a John Letters brush and spike cleaner in it.

View attachment 29982
View attachment 29983
View attachment 29984

Click to expand...

That should be a 2 shot penalty for taking it anywhere near a course!!


----------



## Crow (Apr 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			That should be a 2 shot penalty for taking it anywhere near a course!! 

Click to expand...

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2020)

Crow said:



			Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! 

Click to expand...

Can I suggest a trip to Specsavers?


----------



## Crow (Apr 27, 2020)

Excellent talk by Greg Norman here with some great insights.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=289229565429423



(And his comments around 43 mins 50 show such wisdom  )


----------



## harpo_72 (May 3, 2020)

Crow said:



			Mike's a fascinating guy, I love watching his stuff too.

Balata was the covering to the ball, it was a natural latex/rubber from a tree that gave great feel but was prone to cutting, hence the smiley face balls that were common back in the day. There's another thing from the past we don't see any more, a bit like the sound of steel spikes. 

Wound balls were indeed the ones with a long length of elastic wound around a core, they had various coverings and manufacturers often had their own names for them, unlike now when it tends to be urethane or surlyn.

They didn't go as far as modern solid core balls. The Pro V1/Bridgestone balls revolutionised distance, adding 10 or 20 yards to drives depending on who you listen to. 

Click to expand...

I cannot find any source or supplier for a vintage ball, do you just play a modern ball?


----------



## Crow (May 4, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I cannot find any source or supplier for a vintage ball, do you just play a modern ball?
		
Click to expand...

In general play I use a modern soft ball, Callaway Supersoft, Wilson DX2 soft or equivalent. For qualifying comps it has to be a modern ball to comply with the rules.

If I'm playing with other vintage enthusiasts we'll often start the round with an old ball, Dunlop 65 or similar, and hopefully complete the round with it.

Unfortunately nobody makes balata covered wound balls any more and the very small number of people who play old clubs means that there's not the market for anyone to start making them.

Unused originals can still  be found but the consistency is very variable having been stored for 20 or 30 odd years but a good one is perfectly playable. At the last meet we had before Coronavirus back in February at a windy Thorpeness, one guy shot a gross 74 (par 70) with a Dunlop 65 1.62" and old woods and blades.

ebay is your friend for balls and occasionally a bargain will crop up, prices below are typical:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-Dunlo...622952?hash=item2f1e3aa5e8:g:iBoAAOSwJGlbS6J9 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...965309?hash=item2ae767ca3d:g:3oUAAOSwqNdeqCmP 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mixed-Se...348826?hash=item23d232051a:g:aBAAAOSwC7NeW-Q4


----------



## Crow (May 12, 2020)

I won a set of 1930s clubs on ebay last week, the first I've bought since the lockdown began and yet my wife still gave me a dirty look.
They were delivered yesterday and the woods are better than I expected but I’m unlikely to play them much, the driver seemed really long but was actually 43.5”, long for the time I suppose.

The irons which were my main target are very nice. Ben Sayers, Parex, numbers 1 to 8, a bit of rust and dirt in places when I unwrapped them but I’ve given them a quick clean and they’ve come up a treat. True Temper Pyratone shafts and original grips with a nice end cap still intact on all clubs.

Pics below:
- As delivered
- Backs after clean
- Faces after clean
- Soles
- Grips


----------



## Crow (Jun 12, 2020)

It's been a while since I posted anything from the old golf magazines so here's a couple from Golf World October 1987.

First is a great picture from a swing sequence of one of my favourite golfers, Laura Davies, her impact position is just superb, you can almost feel the power.




Second up is an electric trolley, hard to believe that such a Heath-Robinson contraption would be for sale in 1987.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2020)

Crow said:



			I won a set of 1930s clubs on ebay last week, the first I've bought since the lockdown began and yet my wife still gave me a dirty look.
They were delivered yesterday and the woods are better than I expected but I’m unlikely to play them much, the driver seemed really long but was actually 43.5”, long for the time I suppose.

The irons which were my main target are very nice. Ben Sayers, Parex, numbers 1 to 8, a bit of rust and dirt in places when I unwrapped them but I’ve given them a quick clean and they’ve come up a treat. True Temper Pyratone shafts and original grips with a nice end cap still intact on all clubs.

Pics below:
- As delivered
- Backs after clean
- Faces after clean
- Soles
- Grips






















Click to expand...

Crow, from a value point of view. Would it ever be worth getting clubs refurbed.


----------



## Crow (Jun 12, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Crow, from a value point of view. Would it ever be worth getting clubs refurbed.
		
Click to expand...

What clubs are they and what condition are they in?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2020)

Crow said:



			What clubs are they and what condition are they in?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was thinking about some of the vintage clubs that you have.


----------



## Crow (Jun 12, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Sorry, I was thinking about some of the vintage clubs that you have.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, right.
I don't have any clubs that are desirable enough that they'd show a return in value if I paid someone to do a professional restoration.
I do my own restorations and am gradually learning the old skills as I go along.

Usually it's just a clean up of the iron heads with a brass brush head and scraping away the thickest rust, I see that the pictures for the Ben Sayers clubs in post #411 have disappeared for some reason so I'll put them back to show what I mean.


I've started doing a few wood restorations too as these are generally in poor shape and hitting them will cause further problems, latest example below.


A 1950s Forgan "deLuxe" model 2 wood, as received from good old ebay.






Sole plate and insert removed.







Sole plate and insert reattached and sanded down ready for staining.






Stained, varnished and re-whipped.







Still worth bugger all but I can play it now without fear of it deteriorating any further. 
.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## Crow (Jun 14, 2020)

Played a Pro-Shop friendly competition today, first competition at the club since lockdown.

The clubs were all Slazenger Johnny Miller. Woods and irons were Johnny Miller JM63, the set was supposedly to celebrate his final round 63 in the 1973 US Open, although for some reason they weren’t released until 1982… at least that seems to be the case in the UK, do any of our American members recognise this set and if so was it released closer to 1973 in the US?

The irons are based on the MacGregors that he used on that day, no such claims are made for the woods I hope!

The putter isn’t based on the one he used (a bullseye) but is a flanged blade.
Unfortunately, my golf bore not the faintest resemblance to Miller’s but I still enjoyed the round and hit a few shots to bring me back next time.
I’ve got two more rounds with this set to try and make a decent score before it goes back in the cupboard for a while, I won’t be using the same putter though, I just couldn’t get on with it today, think I’ll try my recently acquired Gibson “Eskit”.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 15, 2020)

Crow I don’t know what your like for balls or if you collect free ones, but. Next door neighbour collared me on Saturday. Asked me if I want any balls. I won’t use any of these. Do you want any.If not, they can go in the garage for another X number of years


----------



## Crow (Jun 15, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Crow I don’t know what your like for balls or if you collect free ones, but. Next door neighbour collared me on Saturday. Asked me if I want any balls. I won’t use any of these. Do you want any.If not, they can go in the garage for another X number of years
		
Click to expand...

Hi Tash, Thanks for the offer, I try and play unused balls when I'm playing old ones as any that have been used will have spent a while out in the open and being bashed around by other players!

Even new old stock balls can be rubbish when you get them out the packet!

I can't make out many of the names in the pictures but the only one I can see that looks like it would be worth playing is the Penfold Gary Player, that would be a balata ball, probably 1.62" size and looks in decent condition.
Top Flites and Pinnacles like those you have are notorious for being very hard on old woods!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 15, 2020)

No probs me man, I don’t think he knew how old they were. They can go back in the garage.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

Never looked at this thread before...

I would like to politely ask some questions:
1. How do you define vintage?
2. How many sets of clubs do you have? How many do use for playing and how many are museum pieces only?
3. What do you do about worn grips?
4. Is your other equipment vintage too, e.g. balls, tees, bag?
5. Do you eschew all modern equipment e.g. GPS, laser etc?
6. Do you also wear vintage clothing? I'm thinking about shoes and gloves in particular but other golf clothing too?
7. And the big one... why play with vintage equipment at all?

Thanks, no obligation to respond, i'm just fascinated!


----------



## Crow (Jun 16, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Never looked at this thread before...

I would like to politely ask some questions:
1. How do you define vintage?
2. How many sets of clubs do you have? How many do use for playing and how many are museum pieces only?
3. What do you do about worn grips?
4. Is your other equipment vintage too, e.g. balls, tees, bag?
5. Do you eschew all modern equipment e.g. GPS, laser etc?
6. Do you also wear vintage clothing? I'm thinking about shoes and gloves in particular but other golf clothing too?
7. And the big one... why play with vintage equipment at all?

Thanks, no obligation to respond, i'm just fascinated!
		
Click to expand...

Good questions! I'll do my best to answer them all.

_1. How do you define vintage? _
There isn't a formal definition, unlike Hickory golf where generally it's agreed that the cut-off date is 1935 and clubs must be made before that date, although proving your hickory clubs are of a certain date can be tricky. 
For vintage clubs different people have their different views but most would say that vintage are clubs made before the demise of the wooden driver, approximately 1985. 
It generally means blades for irons too although early cavity backs are sometimes played. 
Putters should also be of similar era.

_2. How many sets of clubs do you have? How many do use for playing and how many are museum pieces only? _
Iron sets are my weakness and it scares me to have to admit that I have about 50 sets now  
I've got a lot of woods too but a many of those need restoration before I'd be happy playing them.
Putters, around 40.
I try and play them all on a rotational basis (unless they need some work doing as per the woods), the only set I'm unlikely to ever play are a ladies set from the 1930s.

_3. What do you do about worn grips? _
If at all possible I'll keep the grips that were on when I got them but some are too far gone and I'll just replace with cheap new ones.  
Old leather grips can usually be brought back to a playable condition.

_4. Is your other equipment vintage too, e.g. balls, tees, bag?_
For general play I use modern balls but if I'm meeting up for a game with other vintage club collectors then we'll often use old size 1.62" balls, Dunlop 65s for example. 
I also use old bags (unless it's going to be raining in which case I'll use a new waterproof bag. Occasionally I'll wheel out an old trolley.
Tees are hard to tell apart anyway but I don't use plastic.

_5. Do you eschew all modern equipment e.g. GPS, laser etc?_
If playing hickory then GPS is frowned on in competition. 
If playing vintage clubs then GPS is generally accepted, try and find a course planner these days!
But when you're playing a different set of clubs each week, knowing exactly how many yards you've got left is often the least of your concerns... What loft the club you're holding has and how long the shaft is are more important questions....

_6. Do you also wear vintage clothing? I'm thinking about shoes and gloves in particular but other golf clothing too? _
I guess that you're referring to steel spikes for shoes? It would be nice but most clubs frown on these.
I've found the occasional vintage glove at the bottom of a bag of clubs I've bought but the last thing you'd want to do with one of these is try and put it on! 
Vintage style clothing is encouraged for hickory but it's a loose term and anything goes really. 
If you've got some 1970s check trousers in Jack Nicklaus or Tom Watson style then go for it!
I prefer to steer away from the latest shoe fashions and if a decent pair of old shoes come up in my size I'll consider them.

_7. And the big one... why play with vintage equipment at all?_
The toughie! 
I started after watching a YouTube Vlog with Steve Buzza and Rich Woods which just looked great fun, I'm sure it's referenced early on in this thread if you look for it. 
There were four forumites who met up for that first game at Whittington Heath, I enjoyed it so much that I started playing more and more with vintage clubs and then hickory.
But I'd also become disenchanted with modern golf and the push by manufacturers and coaches to place more and more reliance on technology which has led to the one-dimensional "driver, short iron" golf often debated in other threads. 

I wanted to play the whole game; fairway woods, long iron approaches, etc.
I didn't want my driver to look like a toaster on the end of a stick, or my putter to resemble a Klingon starship.

After a while I wanted to try playing old clubs in competition, but this led to another problem - handicaps. 
If I played a few games with vintage gear then my handicap would most likely go up, but what would happen if I switched back to new gear with that higher handicap? 
I'd effectively be cheating.
So for me it meant I had to make a decision, either only play modern clubs in competition or go the whole hog only play vintage clubs all the time. It was an easy decision for me!

The history side of golf has become more and more interesting to me as well.

I've even bought clubs I've seen on ebay for the sole reason that if I didn't then it's highly likely that they'd end up going to landfill.
Unfortunately both the size of my garage and the health of my marriage mean that there are limits to how often I can do this though.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 31242


Found one of your balls today 🙂
		
Click to expand...


nah Nicks player one


----------



## sunshine (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you for the full responses. I admire your integrity regarding your handicap. I've heard people say that using modern equipment is akin to cheating, but for you it's reality! The evolution of woods is clear, but is there a huge difference between a modern set of blades and a set from the 80s?

I can understand the appeal of playing a traditional course with the equipment that was around when the course was built. The idea of playing it how the architect had designed it. I think you can hire hickory clubs to play the old links Musselburgh, which sounds really interesting. 

The bit which is arbitrary is deciding which era of technology to go with. I guess you have picked your favorite era. But if you are using 50 year old clubs, at the time they were considered modern technology and are much more advanced than 100 year old clubs! Where to draw the line!


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Thank you for the full responses. I admire your integrity regarding your handicap. I've heard people say that using modern equipment is akin to cheating, but for you it's reality! The evolution of woods is clear, but is there a huge difference between a modern set of blades and a set from the 80s?

I can understand the appeal of playing a traditional course with the equipment that was around when the course was built. The idea of playing it how the architect had designed it. I think you can hire hickory clubs to play the old links Musselburgh, which sounds really interesting.

The bit which is arbitrary is deciding which era of technology to go with. I guess you have picked your favorite era. But if you are using 50 year old clubs, at the time they were considered modern technology and are much more advanced than 100 year old clubs! Where to draw the line!
		
Click to expand...

The biggest changes in irons was the introduction of cavity backs in the 1970s which gave less loss in distance and direction when the sweet spot was missed.
Recently the focus has been on hot faces; thinner faces with a greater trampoline effect as used in most hollow headed irons on the market today. These look similar to a blade but have a hot face and also allow for perimeter weighting so they're much easier to use than a 1980s blade.
In my book a blade is an iron that is forged or cast from a single piece of metal with very little weighting to influence ball flight, for instance a mussell back would still pass as a blade.
Before the introduction of cavity backs there'd been little change in irons for about 80 years apart from a gradual thickening of the head and a small reduction in size.
This is why I draw the line at metal woods and cavity back irons, not so much for the date as for the massive shift in the way the game was played.

I don't stick with one era of clubs and play from hickory clubs of around 100 years ago to mid 1980s clubs, so a 70 or 80 odd year span.
But most of my golf I play with sets from the 1950s to 1980s as these can be competitively played in a game against anyone using modern clubs by the fact that my handicap has self-adjusted to suit the limitations of these clubs. 

As I said above, 50 year old clubs are not that different to 100 year old clubs apart from the shafts, hickory was very variable as you can imagine and top players would hit handfuls of clubs trying to find a shaft that felt good. In fact in hickory days clubs were usually acquired one at a time (often ordered from the Pro who would make a club to suit the golfer) and a set was made up of different clubs from different makers, it wasn't until the late 1920s that "matched sets" started to appear.

The growth of golf in the 1920s and 1930s and the demands for good hickory shafts was one of the influences on the development and eventual adoption of steel shafts. The same is true to a lesser degree with persimmon heads, most of the best persimmon (old growth with tight grain) had been used by the 1970s and right up to the arrival of metal woods Pros would search for 1950s clubs which had the best grain and cherish these as long as they could.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 17, 2020)

Great stuff.

What about modern blades? I'm thinking classic Mizuno MP irons, MP4, MP5, MP18 etc.

Even Taylormade, which is probably the epitome / nemesis brand in terms of making their clubs look like they belong in a spaceship, make a one piece blade. 

https://www.taylormadegolf.eu/P7TW-Irons/DW-AL447.html?cgid=taylormade-irons#start=8&

Are these already vintage?


----------



## sunshine (Jun 17, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Great stuff.

What about modern blades? I'm thinking classic Mizuno MP irons, MP4, MP5, MP18 etc.

Even Taylormade, which is probably the epitome / nemesis brand in terms of making their clubs look like they belong in a spaceship, make a one piece blade.

https://www.taylormadegolf.eu/P7TW-Irons/DW-AL447.html?cgid=taylormade-irons#start=8&

Are these already vintage?
		
Click to expand...

Footnote, TM are selling the P7TW irons with a custom option to get the same lofts as Tiger, ie 49 degree PW. Totally pointless, but great bit of marketing!


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Great stuff.

What about modern blades? I'm thinking classic Mizuno MP irons, MP4, MP5, MP18 etc.

Even Taylormade, which is probably the epitome / nemesis brand in terms of making their clubs look like they belong in a spaceship, make a one piece blade.

https://www.taylormadegolf.eu/P7TW-Irons/DW-AL447.html?cgid=taylormade-irons#start=8&

Are these already vintage?
		
Click to expand...

Vintage doesn't really have a set definition but does imply age, another word often used by club collectors for the period 1950 to 1985-ish is "classic", again this doesn't have an actual definition but gets us away from the age thing. 
I'd say that clubs such as Mizuno's forged blades like the MP-4 are classic style clubs in that they're a single piece of metal with no cavity, hollow body or multi-material construction.

If you turned up with a set of MP-4s for a friendly competition with a few other vintage collectors you'd get a load of ribbing and probably be excluded from winning the huge prize that such high profile competitions award but you could still play.

But why would you want to t5urn up with the MP-4s? 
A quick check on ebay and a set of MP-4 irons (if you can call 7 clubs, 4 to PW a set?) appear to sell for £200 to £300 whereas you could have a set of Spalding Pro-Flite currently on for £25 or a set of Harold Bird & Son Max Faulkner Avenger (which funnily enough are the first vintage set I bought!) for £32 and both of these are 3 to SW, 9 clubs.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/spalding...294263?hash=item23d98604b7:g:bk8AAOSw21Fe6HNP 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...688381?hash=item2aeaaacc3d:g:1EYAAOSwANle24hT


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 17, 2020)

I’ve often wondered about picking up an old set of blades to give them a go but, as a high handicapper, I am sure I would struggle as my ball striking is a bit variable.  Would I be right in thinking that (say) those Spalding irons on eBay would be pretty unforgiving?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 17, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			I’ve often wondered about picking up an old set of blades to give them a go but, as a high handicapper, I am sure I would struggle as my ball striking is a bit variable.  Would I be right in thinking that (say) those Spalding irons on eBay would be pretty unforgiving?
		
Click to expand...

There will be a lot us on this forum that will have played plenty of golf with clubs similar to those in the past.

Certainly concentrates the mind as it can be quite painful on a cold day when you catch it a little clean


----------



## Brammall Mac (Jun 17, 2020)

After playing with Nick at Cavendish last year I took the plunge and bought some Browning 440 irons (3-SW) on eBay. Newly re-gripped and delivered for £40. Throw in a couple of old woods (Browning & Aldridge) & putter (Ben Sayers) and a retro carry bag and I got a whole new set for just over £80. 
I’m not a good golfer but probably use them 1 round in 3 and it’s great fun.


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			I’ve often wondered about picking up an old set of blades to give them a go but, as a high handicapper, I am sure I would struggle as my ball striking is a bit variable.  Would I be right in thinking that (say) those Spalding irons on eBay would be pretty unforgiving?
		
Click to expand...

As saving_par says, at one time blades were all that were available so everyone played them.

They're not as forgiving as modern clubs but they do improve your striking as you focus more on hitting the ball with the middle of the club rather than swinging wildly and relying on the club's forgiveness to save you. 

The pictures of the Spalding set aren't the best to tell what design they are but the soles are reasonably thick so I'd guess that they have quite a bit of sole weighting to aid in getting the ball airborne. Spalding were once a highly respected maker, these would be a great set to try, the heads look in good condition but the grips look as though they'll need replacing.

If you do get them make sure that you adjust your distance expectations, the 5 iron from this set will have the loft and length of a modern 7 or 8 iron so you'll need to factor that in. 
The clubs don't hit the ball shorter, they're just numbered differently.


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2020)

Brammall Mac said:



			After playing with Nick at Cavendish last year I took the plunge and bought some Browning 440 irons (3-SW) on eBay. Newly re-gripped and delivered for £40. Throw in a couple of old woods (Browning & Aldridge) & putter (Ben Sayers) and a retro carry bag and I got a whole new set for just over £80.
I’m not a good golfer but probably use them 1 round in 3 and it’s great fun.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that was in the MacKenzie match? 
What a shame that's had to be cancelled this year.

Glad you're enjoying your old clubs!


----------



## Brammall Mac (Jun 17, 2020)

Crow said:



			I'm guessing that was in the MacKenzie match?
What a shame that's had to be cancelled this year.

Glad you're enjoying your old clubs!
		
Click to expand...

It was indeed that match - it’s one of my favourite courses and a lovely event.  Those clubs certainly get peoples attention when I use them and they’re nice to hit.


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2020)

Brammall Mac said:



			It was indeed that match - it’s one of my favourite courses and a lovely event.  Those clubs certainly get peoples attention when I use them and they’re nice to hit.
		
Click to expand...

The 440s were revolutionary and spawned a short lived craze for low profile irons, just about every other manufacturer produced a set, the big American makers like MacGregor and Wilson plus most of the larger UK makers, some examples of which below.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 18, 2020)

Crow said:



			Vintage doesn't really have a set definition but does imply age, another word often used by club collectors for the period 1950 to 1985-ish is "classic", again this doesn't have an actual definition but gets us away from the age thing.
I'd say that clubs such as Mizuno's forged blades like the MP-4 are classic style clubs in that they're a single piece of metal with no cavity, hollow body or multi-material construction.

If you turned up with a set of MP-4s for a friendly competition with a few other vintage collectors you'd get a load of ribbing and probably be excluded from winning the huge prize that such high profile competitions award but you could still play.

But why would you want to t5urn up with the MP-4s?
A quick check on ebay and a set of MP-4 irons (if you can call 7 clubs, 4 to PW a set?) appear to sell for £200 to £300 whereas you could have a set of Spalding Pro-Flite currently on for £25 or a set of Harold Bird & Son Max Faulkner Avenger (which funnily enough are the first vintage set I bought!) for £32 and both of these are 3 to SW, 9 clubs.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/spalding...294263?hash=item23d98604b7:g:bk8AAOSw21Fe6HNP
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...688381?hash=item2aeaaacc3d:g:1EYAAOSwANle24hT

Click to expand...

My first clubs, that were given to me by a friend, included Max Faulkner Avenger irons !! And I still have them and used them at Whittington.


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2020)

Found this classic on the Letters page of Golf World October 1988.

I've covered the name of the writer as for all I know they might be a member of the forum....


----------



## Crow (Jun 29, 2020)

Many thanks to 2blue who collected these for me a few months back, nice set of Slazenger Gary Player clubs, 2 to SW in the irons and 1, 2 and 3 woods.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 30, 2020)

Crow said:



			Found this classic on the Letters page of Golf World October 1988.

I've covered the name of the writer as for all I know they might be a member of the forum....
		
Click to expand...

What a selfish arrogant twat!  Hopefully, now he is 32 years older, his handicap is much higher than it was then and he is now excluded from events that he wishes to enter.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 30, 2020)

I’ve just come into the ownership of the following: 

Ping Zing 
Ping Anser 2 
Ping Anser 
Ping IA

Any value at all? They all look like they’re in great condition.. just gifted to me but some are on eBay for thousands. Surely not 😂


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2020)

This is a great listen for all golf fans.

https://podcasts.apple.com/nz/podca...ozJ4sVJOxgWbCLHeKp7LHJgCNdmQOrpNj4MHlheCc2x9w


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			I’ve just come into the ownership of the following:

Ping Zing
Ping Anser 2
Ping Anser
Ping IA

Any value at all? They all look like they’re in great condition.. just gifted to me but some are on eBay for thousands. Surely not 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, only just seen this.
Some are valuable but you'll need to give me more info, a picture of the back of the heads showing all the writing would be most helpful.

The 1A is one of the first and could be pretty valuable.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2020)

Crow said:



			Sorry, only just seen this.
Some are valuable but you'll need to give me more info, a picture of the back of the heads showing all the writing would be most helpful.

The 1A is one of the first and could be pretty valuable.
		
Click to expand...

Ill see what I can do! I tried to send a picture but the file was too big for me to upload! Appreciate the help!


----------



## Crow (Jul 6, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Ill see what I can do! I tried to send a picture but the file was too big for me to upload! Appreciate the help!
		
Click to expand...

You could try a message if you can't attach the file to a post.


----------



## ADB (Jul 6, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			I’ve just come into the ownership of the following:

Ping Zing
Ping Anser 2
Ping Anser
Ping IA

Any value at all? They all look like they’re in great condition.. just gifted to me but some are on eBay for thousands. Surely not 😂
		
Click to expand...

A lot of these about and even the 1A are pretty common - the real collector items are those stamped Slazenger and Nicklaus o the sole, so if you have one of these they can be worth a few hundred pounds


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2020)

Crow said:



			You could try a message if you can't attach the file to a post.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2020)

Trying a couple of different uploads here!


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Trying a couple of different uploads here!
		
Click to expand...

The 1-A is the nicest most collectable and should sell for around £75 to £125 depending on the grip and overall condition.
The Ping Zing and Anser 2 should sell for around £25 to £50 each, depending on the grip and overall condition, maybe a little more being left hand models.
I can't make out the writing on the Anser but it looks to be a newer version so around £25 to £35.


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 7, 2020)

I’ve got a few clubs that might be of interest. I think I got them in a jumble sale years ago and they’ve just been sitting in the shed since. I’d love to k is a bit more about them if anyone has any information. 

The first is a ‘Pinsplitter’ wedge. This still works pretty well and I put it into play on the odd round for a bit of fun.  

The next is a three Iron that doesn’t really have many identifying features. It is tiny and well beyond my capabilities to hit well. 

Finally an 8iron from a set I have (minus the 6 and 7 irons). Clearly much more modern but I’d be interested to know if anyone could identify the club as I’ve had no joy on the internet.


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			I’ve got a few clubs that might be of interest. I think I got them in a jumble sale years ago and they’ve just been sitting in the shed since. I’d love to k is a bit more about them if anyone has any information.

The first is a ‘Pinsplitter’ wedge. This still works pretty well and I put it into play on the odd round for a bit of fun. 

The next is a three Iron that doesn’t really have many identifying features. It is tiny and well beyond my capabilities to hit well.

Finally an 8iron from a set I have (minus the 6 and 7 irons). Clearly much more modern but I’d be interested to know if anyone could identify the club as I’ve had no joy on the internet.
		
Click to expand...

The Pinsplitter name was used by George Nicoll for many years, I'd guess yours dates from around the 1950s but if you could show the face and shaft I could be more accurate.

I can't help much with the other two. The 3 iron looks to be a similar date to the Pinsplitter, the Arrow mark was used by many makers so is hard to be definite with.
The Tour 2000 is a general cavity back head style offered by large and small companies, I'd guess 1990s.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 7, 2020)

Crow said:



			The 1-A is the nicest most collectable and should sell for around £75 to £125 depending on the grip and overall condition.
The Ping Zing and Anser 2 should sell for around £25 to £50 each, depending on the grip and overall condition, maybe a little more being left hand models.
I can't make out the writing on the Anser but it looks to be a newer version so around £25 to £35.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for your help crow! Much appreciated


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 7, 2020)

Crow said:



			The Pinsplitter name was used by George Nicoll for many years, I'd guess yours dates from around the 1950s but if you could show the face and shaft I could be more accurate.

I can't help much with the other two. The 3 iron looks to be a similar date to the Pinsplitter, the Arrow mark was used by many makers so is hard to be definite with.
The Tour 2000 is a general cavity back head style offered by large and small companies, I'd guess 1990s.
		
Click to expand...

That’s brilliant. Thanks for the information. I’ve attached a few pictures of the Pinsplitter face and shaft. It has a label on it that I think says, ‘True Temper Rocker’ or ‘Rocket’.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 7, 2020)

It's like antiques roadshow!

I have a Wilson TPA XIII putter, same model Faldo used to win the Masters I believe. I've heard they are collectors items now.

It's a lovely putter and I would like to put it in play again, but to feel comfortable for me I would want to take a couple of inches off the shaft and put a new grip on. But I'm guessing it's only a collectors item with the original grip


----------



## ADB (Jul 7, 2020)

sunshine said:



			It's like antiques roadshow!

I have a Wilson TPA XIII putter, same model Faldo used to win the Masters I believe. I've heard they are collectors items now.

It's a lovely putter and I would like to put it in play again, but to feel comfortable for me I would want to take a couple of inches off the shaft and put a new grip on. But I'm guessing it's only a collectors item with the original grip 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately, these are still pretty common and so not particularly valuable - certainly less than £30. The design was actually developed by TaylorMade and the Wilson bought the rights - these tend to be a little more desirable as it was a TM one that Faldo used to win the masters..


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			That’s brilliant. Thanks for the information. I’ve attached a few pictures of the Pinsplitter face and shaft. It has a label on it that I think says, ‘True Temper Rocker’ or ‘Rocket’.
		
Click to expand...

That confirms my original thoughts, the green True Temper Rocket band was used in the 1950s and the long ferrule also indicates an older club. 

I've got a couple of sets of these myself, one is 3 to wedge and the other 2 to wedge.


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2020)

sunshine said:



			It's like antiques roadshow!

I have a Wilson TPA XIII putter, same model Faldo used to win the Masters I believe. I've heard they are collectors items now.

It's a lovely putter and I would like to put it in play again, but to feel comfortable for me I would want to take a couple of inches off the shaft and put a new grip on. But I'm guessing it's only a collectors item with the original grip 

Click to expand...

ADB has summed up the desirability of these. The TaylorMade version is the rarer. (I think it was the XVIII that Faldo used)

There are more than enough out there for you not to worry about shortening the length and adapting to your preference.


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 8, 2020)

Crow said:



			That confirms my original thoughts, the green True Temper Rocket band was used in the 1950s and the long ferrule also indicates an older club.

I've got a couple of sets of these myself, one is 3 to wedge and the other 2 to wedge.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Crow, it’s great to hear the history of these clubs.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm thinking of finally completing my set by getting some Hogan woods to go alongside my Hogan Apex II's, so anyone got anything for sale before I go on the bay.

Is stiff flex type 4?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm thinking of finally completing my set by getting some Hogan woods to go alongside my Hogan Apex II's, so anyone got anything for sale before I go on the bay.

*Is stiff flex type 4?*

Click to expand...

It is Pete.


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm thinking of finally completing my set by getting some Hogan woods to go alongside my Hogan Apex II's, so anyone got anything for sale before I go on the bay.

Is stiff flex type 4?
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure? You don't want to rush into these things. 

Yes, 4 is stiff.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			Are you sure? You don't want to rush into these things. 

Yes, 4 is stiff.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my 50th coming up, so gonna treat myself.

Is that cries of shock and awe throughout the forum in disbelief at the baby-faced assassin's age, I hear?


----------



## Crow (Jul 23, 2020)

Delivered today, Forgan, Power-Pakt "American Model". 
These were most likely made after Spalding had acquired Forgan, I suspect that they're from the late 1950s and Spalding acquired Forgan just after WWII.

2 to 10 irons plus putter, and check out those original leather grips too!

The only downer is that they're 1" long, I'll just have to grip down a bit and aim slightly right!


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 23, 2020)

I found another club in the loft. A bit tatty but pretty cool looking.


----------



## Crow (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice loft you have there!

Looks like a 1930s club, coated steel shaft? 
Kro-Flite was a popular brand for Spalding, I should have a set myself!

I'd guess that Val Tickle was the Pro at Muswell Hill Golf Club.
The "L" signifies that this is a ladies club, probably has a shorter, lighter shaft than normal.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 23, 2020)

Managed to sell the IA and a few others - over £150! Thanks for all your help crow! I’ll buy you a drink at the rickg memorial!


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 23, 2020)

Crow said:



			Nice loft you have there!

Looks like a 1930s club, coated steel shaft?
Kro-Flite was a popular brand for Spalding, I should have a set myself!

I'd guess that Val Tickle was the Pro at Muswell Hill Golf Club.
The "L" signifies that this is a ladies club, probably has a shorter, lighter shaft than normal.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I think that is the last of them now. All of them were jumble sale finds years ago that I’ve recently dug out. 

Really interesting info on the club and fascinating to have someone’s name engraved on it. And yes, I think the shaft is coated steel. It does feel quite light.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 24, 2020)

Crow said:



			Delivered today, Forgan, Power-Pakt "American Model".
These were most likely made after Spalding had acquired Forgan, I suspect that they're from the late 1950s and Spalding acquired Forgan just after WWII.

2 to 10 irons plus putter, and check out those original leather grips too!

The only downer is that they're 1" long, I'll just have to grip down a bit and aim slightly right!















Click to expand...


Inch longer means they are ideal for me !!


----------



## Crow (Jul 24, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Managed to sell the IA and a few others - over £150! Thanks for all your help crow! I’ll buy you a drink at the rickg memorial!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one! Pleased you made the sales.


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2020)

Another look back at an old golf magazine, this time it's a couple of products from the small ads that must be due a re-launch.

From Golf Monthly, June 1961


----------



## Diamond (Aug 14, 2020)

Crow said:



			Another look back at an old golf magazine, this time it's a couple of products from the small ads that must be due a re-launch.

From Golf Monthly, June 1961

View attachment 32029

Click to expand...

Fabulous keep these coming.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 14, 2020)

Only  just seen this thread.

 What's the best away of starting? Blades would give me no enjoyment (or chance of hitting straight) and wouldn't want to drop a ton of money but hopefully I could find something on Ebay? just need a few pointers please.

 Thanks 

 GBC


----------



## Diamond (Aug 14, 2020)

What about a hickory putter? I love wood and they say that you can put with anything if you practice enough.


----------



## Crow (Aug 15, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Only  just seen this thread.

What's the best away of starting? Blades would give me no enjoyment (or chance of hitting straight) and wouldn't want to drop a ton of money but hopefully I could find something on Ebay? just need a few pointers please.

Thanks

GBC
		
Click to expand...

Don't be put off by "blades", most of the fear about playing blades is marketing BS put out by the manufacturers who for some reason are more comfortable selling cavity backs, but blades are what everyone used up until the mid 1970s.
At the moment vintage clubs can be found at ridiculously low prices considering what you're getting. ebay, Gumtree and Facebook Marketplace are your best bets. You should be able to get a full set for under £50 no problem.
On ebay go to Golf, Golf clubs, and search for "vintage" or "starter" and loads will come up.
Facebook and Gumtree search for "vintage golf" or "beginner golf" and you should get lots of options.

I just had a quick scan of ebay for non bladed irons and the following are good options (but I recommend trying blades, they're just so much better looking!):
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Uniroyal...463193?hash=item421e232c99:g:xSIAAOSwA2pfJn4g 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...653378?hash=item342e187202:g:bDMAAOSwavNfMAzS 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...969648?hash=item4db0ef87b0:g:5GUAAOSwkhxekxT9 

For woods search "wooden" or "persimmon"

Alternatively you can type "set" in ebay and sift through the modern and other stuff to find some gems:

Haig Ultra irons are good quality irons and the Slazenger laminated woods still look playable.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Golf-clu...360815?hash=item3da8c30f6f:g:BQEAAOSwWuxfMCGb 

A lovely little half set, The Spalding woods are actually a type of plastic so no issues playing in the wet, the Slazenger Bobby Locke irons are late 1950s and the Ben Sayers "Bennny" putter is a classic that was made for many years.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bobby-Lo...324125?hash=item3668227add:g:pk8AAOSwC2Jexq2o 


If you find anything you're unsure about just drop me a PM with a link.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 15, 2020)

Crow said:



			Don't be put off by "blades", most of the fear about playing blades is marketing BS put out by the manufacturers who for some reason are more comfortable selling cavity backs, but blades are what everyone used up until the mid 1970s.
At the moment vintage clubs can be found at ridiculously low prices considering what you're getting. ebay, Gumtree and Facebook Marketplace are your best bets. You should be able to get a full set for under £50 no problem.
On ebay go to Golf, Golf clubs, and search for "vintage" or "starter" and loads will come up.
Facebook and Gumtree search for "vintage golf" or "beginner golf" and you should get lots of options.

I just had a quick scan of ebay for non bladed irons and the following are good options (but I recommend trying blades, they're just so much better looking!):
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Uniroyal...463193?hash=item421e232c99:g:xSIAAOSwA2pfJn4g
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...653378?hash=item342e187202:g:bDMAAOSwavNfMAzS
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...969648?hash=item4db0ef87b0:g:5GUAAOSwkhxekxT9

For woods search "wooden" or "persimmon"

Alternatively you can type "set" in ebay and sift through the modern and other stuff to find some gems:

Haig Ultra irons are good quality irons and the Slazenger laminated woods still look playable.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Golf-clu...360815?hash=item3da8c30f6f:g:BQEAAOSwWuxfMCGb

A lovely little half set, The Spalding woods are actually a type of plastic so no issues playing in the wet, the Slazenger Bobby Locke irons are late 1950s and the Ben Sayers "Bennny" putter is a classic that was made for many years.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bobby-Lo...324125?hash=item3668227add:g:pk8AAOSwC2Jexq2o


If you find anything you're unsure about just drop me a PM with a link.
		
Click to expand...


 Many thanks for the reply  that's incredibly kind of you.

 Can see that this is going to be a lot of fun as after clicking on the links you can get some stunning clubs for just a few £ (makes me wonder why aren't more people doing this .... ) 

 Can already see how shiny / classic / colourful they'll look next to my modern clubs, and will make a real feature in a room I'm planning on kitting out (unbeknown to my wife.....)

 Be interested to see how they play as well compared to my current set which like most has a driver with a frying pan sized head, rescue clubs and cavity backed irons 

 My head is suddenly full of Walter Hogan etal so will be on YouTube later on as well, I'd also love to see modern players using these clubs as well, that's a wet weekend taken care of!

 Will let you know how I get on and p.m you links to any clubs I'm unsure of.

 Again many thanks you're a true gent keeping this part of the game alive.

 GBC


----------



## Crow (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice to see some more enthusiasm for old clubs!

I don't know why more people don't give it a go, it's so cheap and the clubs aren't too hard to hit but most of all it's great fun.  Be warned, however, the driver will take some getting used to, you'll have to concentrate hard on getting the sweet spot onto the ball rather than swinging out your boots like most do with a modern 460 cc driver.  
I think there is a very gradual increase in numbers trying it so now might be the right time to dip your toe in before prices climb!

There's a lot of good classic footage on YouTube, Shells Wonderful World of Golf are entertaining and the Final Round at The Masters series are good.

One thing I didn't mention, grips are frequently beyond their best as to be expected.  Sometimes they'll still be playable or might have been replaced but often they're rock hard, you can play a round for fun but if you're going to play them more often it's best to re-grip.  If you've not done it before there are lots of YouTube videos showing how and it's far easier than it looks, often the hardest part is getting the old grip off, especially in my experience the Victory Green, how I hate them!  If you're lucky enough to get some leather grips these can usually be cleaned and refreshed with the correct oils.

Good luck and please ask any questions, no matter how small.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you , it does seem like a complete no brainer if you love golf why wouldn't you have vintage golf as at least a small part of that 

  Do you spend  £ 500 on another new driver or £ 100 on a vintage set ? I think I know which choice I'm going to make 

  GBC


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2020)

It has to be remembered that, as with modern clubs, there were plenty of clubs in the so called vintage era that, quite honestly,  were junk.


----------



## Crow (Aug 15, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			It has to be remembered that, as with modern clubs, there were plenty of clubs in the so called vintage era that, quite honestly,  were junk.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on your definition of junk.
Yes many were cheaply produced, swing weights and lofts weren't always precise but they'll still play fine, I've got several sets myself that fall into this category.

Harold Bird & Son, Max Faulkner Avenger, these play great and the lofts are much more consistent than many of the so-called better makes I've bought.
Sparkbrook Golf, Cypress Point, real budget end but again pretty good on lofts and a pleasure to hit.

Incidentally, while making the above searches I found a mixed bag with a few Ted Manton marked irons in, one of your club's former Pros.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...554317?hash=item2173e8c0cd:g:KggAAOSweKZfJt2R


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2020)

Crow said:



			Depends on your definition of junk.
Yes many were cheaply produced, swing weights and lofts weren't always precise but they'll still play fine, I've got several sets myself that fall into this category.

Harold Bird & Son, Max Faulkner Avenger, these play great and the lofts are much more consistent than many of the so-called better makes I've bought.
Sparkbrook Golf, Cypress Point, real budget end but again pretty good on lofts and a pleasure to hit.

Incidentally, while making the above searches I found a mixed bag with a few Ted Manton marked irons in, one of your club's former Pros.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...554317?hash=item2173e8c0cd:g:KggAAOSweKZfJt2R


View attachment 32040
View attachment 32041

Click to expand...

Ted Manton was our Club Pro from 1914-43 so a bit before even my time. Started playing in 1970 and joined Kirby when we moved to Leics in 1981

Seeing those clubs reminded me of when the club pro's had a workshop "out the back" and were able to repair and refurbish all sorts for their members.

Don't think there are many like that around any longer.

BTW don't get me wrong I am a fan of many of the old school features of golf, including some of the clubs, particularly persimmon woods. Still got  a hankering for an Eye-o-Matic.


----------



## Crow (Aug 15, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Ted Manton was our Club Pro from 1914-43 so a bit before even my time. Started playing in 1970 and joined Kirby when we moved to Leics in 1981

Seeing those clubs reminded me of when the club pro's had a workshop "out the back" and were able to repair and refurbish all sorts for their members.

Don't think there are many like that around any longer.

BTW don't get me wrong I am a fan of many of the old school features of golf, including some of the clubs, particularly persimmon woods. Still got  a hankering for an Eye-o-Matic.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose there's no need for a workshop out the back these days as everyone seems to change their clubs as soon as they're a couple of years old.
I tired to find a local place to get some lies checked and adjusted but gave up in the end.

You can pick up an Eye-o-Matic fairly easily, I know the seller of this one, quite pricey but a quality offering.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/812112415884185/permalink/1029653064130118/


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2020)

Crow said:



			I suppose there's no need for a workshop out the back these days as everyone seems to change their clubs as soon as they're a couple of years old.
I tired to find a local place to get some lies checked and adjusted but gave up in the end.

You can pick up an Eye-o-Matic fairly easily, I know the seller of this one, quite pricey but a quality offering.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/812112415884185/permalink/1029653064130118/

Click to expand...

I travel to Dorridge in Solihull for any repairs or adjustments. Phil at Club Class Golf Repairs is very experienced and qualified as well as being helpful.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2020)

Not sure if this truly counts as vintage golf. But as I snapped my driver last week I have brought my Callaway Steelhead III Big Bertha (11*) out of retirement. Bought around 2003 I guess, I will play it this weekend - might well take it out for a few holes this evening. Such a small head - it looks like how I remember a 2 wood looking 🙄.


----------



## Crow (Aug 29, 2020)

I was very excited to have a recent ebay win delivered today, these are the match for one of my favourite iron sets, the Dunlop Peter Thomson, 1957 version.

An advert from May 1957 is reproduced below with the woods shown.
The pictures in the listing weren’t the greatest and condition was obviously “used” but I’m happy to say that they’re better than they appeared. The worst damage is to the heel of the brassie as shown and I’m sure that this can be easily repaired.
With these woods I’m as close as I think I can be to the full set, 2 to 9 plus retriever in the irons, I’m not sure if there was a sand wedge as the advert reads: ”Note, the classic sandblaster unchanged is included in this series.” so I assume that this was a generic club rather than a Peter Thomson model. As I’m not sure what the generic model was, I’ve included a sand wedge from the next generation set, the Peter Thomson, Contour Sole, which came out in 1962.
For the putter I’ve opted for one slightly different to that shown in the advert which more closely matches the style of the irons, picture shown, it’s a bit rough looking but the chrome on these putters seems to come off very easily.
Just need to restore the woods now….


----------



## Crow (Sep 12, 2020)

Nice set of Ben Sayers "Mentor" forged irons here, I assume 3 to 9 plus PW, a bargain at £30 if you live in the London area and can collect.

I have a set of these and they play beautifully.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-l...612871?hash=item2d16891cc7:g:P7YAAOSw31pfUh-e


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 25, 2020)

Am looking currently at some very shiny Mizuno TP 11 or  MS 1 blades they look like they have a chrome finish

 No idea how they'll play but will look great in my soon to come garden room / where I'll WFH and it'll be fun taking them out with some cherry red persimmon woods i have my eye on.

 Anyone got any experience of these or suggestions for similar?

 GBC


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2020)

The TP-11s were a successful set and used by many pros at the time, among them Sandy Lyle for his Masters win.

The Pro MS-1 are earlier and are another great looking set.

The TP-9 and TP-18 are two more beautiful looking sets if you're looking for Mizuno alternatives.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 25, 2020)

Just out of interest (mine) Nick, do you have anything made by Jack Randall.  He was the first professional and club maker at my club.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 25, 2020)

Crow said:



			The TP-11s were a successful set and used by many pros at the time, among them Sandy Lyle for his Masters win.

The Pro MS-1 are earlier and are another great looking set.

The TP-9 and TP-18 are two more beautiful looking sets if you're looking for Mizuno alternatives.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that's my evening / weekend sorted 

GBC


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Just out of interest (mine) Nick, do you have anything made by Jack Randall.  He was the first professional and club maker at my club.
		
Click to expand...

I've not heard of him.
A quick search and I assume we're talking about Sundridge and the early 1900s?
If so then they'll be hickory or early steel shafted clubs which I don't have many of.

Here's a putter at a high price, this seller always asks above the going rate.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hickory-...m-Mallet-Putter-Lead-Face-Superb/124300227212

In this lot as a Pyratone coated steel shafted niblick, the price being asked for these is also very optimistic.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Vintag...all-Little-Slam-Harry-Brown-Bag-/224116392415


----------



## Leftie (Sep 25, 2020)

That's the chap Nick.  Maybe our club's heritage researcher has embellished Jack's importance.  There is an annual Senior's comp "The Jack Randall Putter" and we do have some hickory shafted clubs (that I assume are his originals) securely fixed to a wall behind a presentation case.  Apparently one of our courses was laid out by Willie Park jnr, who also made clubs, and the work was overseen by Jack and a chap called James Braid.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2020)

Crows pics had me looking at my persimmons - oh I love em - don’t use them but still love them - my driver 😍


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2020)

Leftie said:



			That's the chap Nick.  Maybe our club's heritage researcher has embellished Jack's importance.  There is an annual Senior's comp "The Jack Randall Putter" and we do have some hickory shafted clubs (that I assume are his originals) securely fixed to a wall behind a presentation case.  Apparently one of our courses was laid out by Willie Park jnr, who also made clubs, and the work was overseen by Jack and a chap called James Braid.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Jack was important in his day and certainly to your club.

I do have a Willie Park club, a hickory shafted cleek that I re-shafted.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Crows pics had me looking at my persimmons - oh I love em - don’t use them but still love them - my driver 😍
	View attachment 32517

Click to expand...

Very nice, looks like you had it refinished not long before retiring it.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Oct 3, 2020)

These arrived today from Ebay and were a joy to hit at the range, no idea what loft they are but felt really nice to hit.


----------



## Crow (Oct 3, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			These arrived today from Ebay and were a joy to hit at the range, no idea what loft they are but felt really nice to hit.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, are they Ping Eye 2?

Wood lofts for this era are typically:
Driver 11 degrees
3 wood 15 degrees
5 wood 20 degrees

Although Ping were generally stronger lofted than contemporary clubs so if yours are Ping they might be a degree or two stronger for the 3 & 5 wood.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2020)

Crow said:



			Very nice, looks like you had it refinished not long before retiring it.
		
Click to expand...

I never Used it much - preferring the 3w off the tee.  But every year I had the three - driver, 3w and 5w in for a service.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Oct 3, 2020)

Crow said:



			Nice, are they Ping Eye 2?

Wood lofts for this era are typically:
Driver 11 degrees
3 wood 15 degrees
5 wood 20 degrees

Although Ping were generally stronger lofted than contemporary clubs so if yours are Ping they might be a degree or two stronger for the 3 & 5 wood.
		
Click to expand...

 Well spotted they are the Ping Eye 2's £ 25 + p&p

 Couldn't get over how small the head's are vs my modern M 2 Driver etc... Or how easy they are to hit, albeit if was at the range.

 Next stop some bladed irons !!!

 GBC


----------



## Crow (Oct 3, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Well spotted they are the Ping Eye 2's £ 25 + p&p

Couldn't get over how small the head's are vs my modern M 2 Driver etc... Or how easy they are to hit, albeit if was at the range.

Next stop some bladed irons !!!

GBC
		
Click to expand...

You're on your way to fun golf. 

Ping Eye 2 woods are renowned for being easy to hit, and why wouldn't they, it's how Ping built their name!
(Watch what range balls you're hitting, some of the real rocks can damage the older woods.)

I don't know where you're based but if you're any where near Brentford then these are a steal.
The Spalding woods look to be Persimmon.
The Slazenger Bobby Locke Personal irons look to be the full 2 to 9 iron plus sand wedge, they date from the late 1950s. 
If I lived near Brentford I'd be on them like a shot.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mixed-se...875789?hash=item1aa4abdacd:g:XOkAAOSwS9NfcMD1


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Well spotted they are the Ping Eye 2's £ 25 + p&p

*Couldn't get over how small the head's are vs my modern M 2 Driver etc... Or how easy they are to hit, albeit if was at the range.*

Next stop some bladed irons !!!

GBC
		
Click to expand...

i am using my old Callaway Big Bertha III driver until I get a new driver...everyone thinks I’m using a 3 wood from the tee - one of my playing companions told me I’d be very really long off the tee if I used a driver.  He had to check my club when I said I already was 😊. Another asked if I’d got it out of my loft...yup 👍


----------



## golfbluecustard (Oct 4, 2020)

Crow said:



			You're on your way to fun golf. 

Ping Eye 2 woods are renowned for being easy to hit, and why wouldn't they, it's how Ping built their name!
(Watch what range balls you're hitting, some of the real rocks can damage the older woods.)

I don't know where you're based but if you're any where near Brentford then these are a steal.
The Spalding woods look to be Persimmon.
The Slazenger Bobby Locke Personal irons look to be the full 2 to 9 iron plus sand wedge, they date from the late 1950s.
If I lived near Brentford I'd be on them like a shot.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mixed-se...875789?hash=item1aa4abdacd:g:XOkAAOSwS9NfcMD1

Click to expand...

Hi

Thanks but not close enough for me, I'm looking at some very shiny TP 9's currently....and will let you know how i get on !

 GBC


----------



## golfbluecustard (Oct 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			i am using my old Callaway Big Bertha III driver until I get a new driver...everyone thinks I’m using a 3 wood from the tee - one of my playing companions told me I’d be very really long off the tee if I used a driver.  He had to check my club when I said I already was 😊. Another asked if I’d got it out of my loft...yup 👍
		
Click to expand...

 I took my full set with me, and my 'new' Pings and did get some double takes at the range walking in as the Pings weren't in a bag, and people saw those first, as my bag was over my shoulder

 GBC


----------



## golfbluecustard (Oct 4, 2020)

Has anyone played with / own a Ping 1 a putter?

 Seen some YouTube clips of them and all i can say is WOW !!! Feel slightly embarrassed I didn't know exactly where the ping name came from until now .....

 GBC


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Has anyone played with / own a Ping 1 a putter?

Seen some YouTube clips of them and all i can say is WOW !!! Feel slightly embarrassed I didn't know exactly where the ping name came from until now .....

GBC
		
Click to expand...

Guy on here sold one recently, see page 23 of this thread, I assume he played a few holes with it before.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Oct 4, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Thanks very much for your help crow! Much appreciated
		
Click to expand...

 Hi @Bdill93 did you ever play with the 1 A  putter ? He great to hear about it / also did you ever sell it ?

 GBC


----------



## Crow (Oct 5, 2020)

Lovely set of Dunlop Peter Thomson clubs for anyone in the Norwich area, these date from 1966.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/407942846851158/


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 9, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Hi @Bdill93 did you ever play with the 1 A  putter ? He great to hear about it / also did you ever sell it ?

GBC
		
Click to expand...

Oh you know I did!

It was pretty marvellous, I wont lie! Dont think the noise will ever be forgotten, a true DONNGGGG every time you made contact and a different noise the more off centre your putt was! I almost regret selling it but I used the money to help with my costs as im just starting out in golf. 

I have sold it now - fetched around £100 on ebay.

In 10 years I may go on the hunt for one again, a true collectors piece in my mind.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Oct 11, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh you know I did!

It was pretty marvellous, I wont lie! Dont think the noise will ever be forgotten, a true DONNGGGG every time you made contact and a different noise the more off centre your putt was! I almost regret selling it but I used the money to help with my costs as im just starting out in golf.

I have sold it now - fetched around £100 on ebay.

In 10 years I may go on the hunt for one again, a true collectors piece in my mind.
		
Click to expand...

 Good stuff, and glad you got to both experience it, and it helped fund your golf journey as well !!!

 I'll keep looking on eBay and see what comes up

 Play well

 GBC


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm looking to cut down and re-grip the bullseye putter that I bought - absolutely loving putting with it but the grip is bugging me and it's probably 2 inches too long as well. How can I ensure I don't affect the swing weight if I do it myself?


----------



## Crow (Oct 11, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			I'm looking to cut down and re-grip the bullseye putter that I bought - absolutely loving putting with it but the grip is bugging me and it's probably 2 inches too long as well. How can I ensure I don't affect the swing weight if I do it myself?
		
Click to expand...

Taking 2 inches off will have a big impact on swingweight, around 6 points less.
If you putt a heavier grip on than the one there now that will also reduce the swingweight, though not so dramatically unless it's really heavy.

To bring it back to where it is now the easiest fix is with lead taper an the back of the face, you'll need to add around 12 grams to offset the 2 inches.
Lead tape was used very commonly in the past but is rarely seen these days due to the adjustability of modern clubs.

Lead tape is easy to find on ebay, see below, many other sellers available.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10X-Lead...280191?hash=item48e926cfbf:g:d-sAAOSwvCtfDs3U


----------



## ADB (Oct 11, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh you know I did!

It was pretty marvellous, I wont lie! Dont think the noise will ever be forgotten, a true DONNGGGG every time you made contact and a different noise the more off centre your putt was! I almost regret selling it but I used the money to help with my costs as im just starting out in golf.

I have sold it now - fetched around £100 on ebay.

In 10 years I may go on the hunt for one again, a true collectors piece in my mind.
		
Click to expand...

More like PIIIINNGGG surely


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 11, 2020)

Crow said:



			Taking 2 inches off will have a big impact on swingweight, around 6 points less.
If you putt a heavier grip on than the one there now that will also reduce the swingweight, though not so dramatically unless it's really heavy.

To bring it back to where it is now the easiest fix is with lead taper an the back of the face, you'll need to add around 12 grams to offset the 2 inches.
Lead tape was used very commonly in the past but is rarely seen these days due to the adjustability of modern clubs.

Lead tape is easy to find on ebay, see below, many other sellers available.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10X-Lead...280191?hash=item48e926cfbf:g:d-sAAOSwvCtfDs3U

Click to expand...

Thanks. Didn't realise it would have that much of a difference. Getting a grip that's 58 grams. Will see how it feels once I've done it and go from there I guess


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 12, 2020)

ADB said:



			More like PIIIINNGGG surely
		
Click to expand...

You'd think... but on a wet day - its a dong! 

Theres no man or woman on earth who'd name their brand DONG though is there, so Ping must have stuck.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 17, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Thanks. Didn't realise it would have that much of a difference. Getting a grip that's 58 grams. Will see how it feels once I've done it and go from there I guess
		
Click to expand...

Just an update. I took two inches off and put the new grip on fine and to my surprise the weight feels exactly the same to me - played with it today and whilst I didn't put great the size and weight were perfect, 33" is 100% the right size for me.


----------



## Crow (Oct 17, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Just an update. I took two inches off and put the new grip on fine and to my surprise the weight feels exactly the same to me - played with it today and whilst I didn't put great the size and weight were perfect, 33" is 100% the right size for me.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer a shorter putter myself, but most vintage putters are a stock 35".

I'm sure the putters I use are miles apart in swingweights, I find half a dozen rolls with putter of the day are enough to give a feel for the round, I'm not on tour after all.


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2020)

When I saw this one on ebay I had to have it for the collection, arrived today.

The "DW" Brand is considered by many to be the first example of this iconic style of iron, often referred to as a reverse muscle where the weighting is towards the top line for a lower flight rather than towards the sole for a more forgiving head.

This example is hickory shafted so probably dates between 1920 and 1935, I need to try and find the registration number, not easy even with the internet.
This style disappeared from UK clubs for a while but was taken up by MacGregor in the US, often attributed to Tommy Armour who emigrated to America in the 1920s and most likely took examples of Brutish clubs with him, including the "DW" Brand?

MacGregor produced the next well known version of the style, an early example the 3852 is shown below. This became very popular and was copied by others. After a visit to the US by several British Pros, they returned with examples of American clubs and asked John Letters to produce a version, his first example was the Masters Model in 1947, shown below.
This style stayed in the Letters range for many years and most manufacturers had a version in their range at some time/
Below are further examples by Slazenger, Harold Bird & Son, Mizuno and Cobra.


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi Crow.  Thought you might be interested in this article in Golf Australia magazine.  I hope you are able to read it ... if not, let me know and I’ll try and find an alternative way of getting it to you.


----------



## Crow (Nov 18, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Hi Crow.  Thought you might be interested in this article in Golf Australia magazine.  I hope you are able to read it ... if not, let me know and I’ll try and find an alternative way of getting it to you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks CK, I can read it fine!

Interesting article but I think he's overegging the idea of a "revolution" a little, there's been a slight increase in interest and club sets on ebay that previously I'd be the only bidder on I'm now sometimes being outbid, but there are still barely a handful of people playing the old clubs.  Maybe it's different in Australia?

I'd also question his statement that there was only 5 metres difference between his persimmon driver and his titanium, the CoR on the titanium driver is much higher, the spin lower and the shaft longer, all will contribute to at least 15 or 20 metres I'd say.


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 19, 2020)

Saw this thread and looked at some of the items discussed. What does constitute 'vintage'? I have a set of mizunos in the garage that I haven't used for 25 years. I guess they are a collection item only of they were good in their day say like the ping eye 2 or in great condition? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## Crow (Nov 19, 2020)

FELL75 said:



			Saw this thread and looked at some of the items discussed. What does constitute 'vintage'? I have a set of mizunos in the garage that I haven't used for 25 years. I guess they are a collection item only of they were good in their day say like the ping eye 2 or in great condition? Just curious. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

There is no set definition, which is why I used it for the thread title, in golf there are loose categories with some crossover which can be summed up as below:

*Hickory *- This one appears easy as it's any club with a hickory wood shaft but even then there are sub-categories.
Clubs played before the rubber ball, roughly pre 1900. These are usually smooth faced irons and longer headed woods, the earliest will have shafts made of other woods such as ash.
Common hickory, includes the above but for competitions usually stipulates clubs made up until 1935, although in the USA they allow new clubs made in old style.

*Classic *- As a period this generally covers from the end of WWII up until the demise of wooden headed woods, roughly 1945 to 1985.
It also covers iconic or revolutionary clubs produced more recently such as the Callaway Big Bertha or Titleist Tour Model irons.

You'll note that there's no category for early steel shafted clubs, roughly the late 1920s to 1939, to my mind this is a great tragedy as there was a lot of development going on during this period and currently the clubs are considered junk. I've bought a few sets that I thought would otherwise be thrown away, which is what's happening to many of these clubs.

So your 25 year old Mizuno could well fall into the classic/iconic category.
Classic Mizuno clubs would be such as TP-9 and TP-11, or more recently the MP-32 and MP-33.
Not so good would be such as the Astron or Impact.
Condition is always a factor!


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for reply. Amazing how equipment has changed but can still do a job. I've always tried to keep a spare set of clubs to fall back on. I guess with the mizunos  (bell beryllium copper) there's also a sentimental attachment as they were my first set of clubs as a 16 year old! Perhaps I'll take one up the range and see how it compares...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 20, 2020)

Crow said:



			When I saw this one on ebay I had to have it for the collection, arrived today.

The "DW" Brand is considered by many to be the first example of this iconic style of iron, often referred to as a reverse muscle where the weighting is towards the top line for a lower flight rather than towards the sole for a more forgiving head.

This example is hickory shafted so probably dates between 1920 and 1935, I need to try and find the registration number, not easy even with the internet.
This style disappeared from UK clubs for a while but was taken up by MacGregor in the US, often attributed to Tommy Armour who emigrated to America in the 1920s and most likely took examples of Brutish clubs with him, including the "DW" Brand?

MacGregor produced the next well known version of the style, an early example the 3852 is shown below. This became very popular and was copied by others. After a visit to the US by several British Pros, they returned with examples of American clubs and asked John Letters to produce a version, his first example was the Masters Model in 1947, shown below.
This style stayed in the Letters range for many years and most manufacturers had a version in their range at some time/
Below are further examples by Slazenger, Harold Bird & Son, Mizuno and Cobra.

View attachment 33162

View attachment 33163

View attachment 33164

View attachment 33166

View attachment 33165

View attachment 33167

View attachment 33168

Click to expand...

Fred Daly By John Letters.....my first set of proper irons in 1963.
Beautiful clubs.

Wish I had kept my MacGregor Tourney plastic headed driver, it would have been worth a bob or two now.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2020)

I've just completed by set of vintage this week.

I bought Hogan Apex Irons about 2 years ago. 3-9

A mate give me a 2 iron

Bought a putter last year that looks like its made out of cough candy.

2 different sane wedges recently, and a PW arrived this week.

Just need a good hogan bag now.


----------



## Crow (Nov 20, 2020)

FELL75 said:



			Thanks for reply. Amazing how equipment has changed but can still do a job. I've always tried to keep a spare set of clubs to fall back on. I guess with the mizunos  (bell beryllium copper) there's also a sentimental attachment as they were my first set of clubs as a 16 year old! Perhaps I'll take one up the range and see how it compares...
		
Click to expand...

The Mizuno Bell BeCu is a rare set and you'll definitely find buyers, if in decent condition you should get over £100 quite easily.


----------



## Crow (Nov 20, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Fred Daly By John Letters.....my first set of proper irons in 1963.
Beautiful clubs.

Wish I had kept my MacGregor Tourney plastic headed driver, it would have been worth a bob or two now.
		
Click to expand...

1963 was probably this version, released in 1959. 

Plastic headed woods by MacGregor and others can be picked up quite cheaply.


----------



## Crow (Nov 20, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've just completed by set of vintage this week.

I bought Hogan Apex Irons about 2 years ago. 3-9

A mate give me a 2 iron

Bought a putter last year that looks like its made out of cough candy.

2 different sane wedges recently, and a PW arrived this week.

Just need a good hogan bag now.
		
Click to expand...

Good work!  Have you found some woods too?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2020)

Crow said:



			Good work!  Have you found some woods too?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, 1, 3 and 5 as a matched set, Hogan's with speed slots dontcherknow!!


----------



## Crow (Nov 20, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes mate, 1, 3 and 5 as a matched set, Hogan's with speed slots dontcherknow!! 

Click to expand...

The whole shebang!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2020)

Crow said:



			The Mizuno Bell BeCu is a rare set and you'll definitely find buyers, if in decent condition you should get over £100 quite easily.
		
Click to expand...

They are spectacularly ugly though!


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			They are spectacularly ugly though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, not the greatest looking! Good clubs though, maybe go back to mizuno one day...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2020)

Crow said:



			The whole shebang!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, good to go now. The big struggle was at the lower end of the bag, only had a 9 iron and a SW, but now have a LW and a PW also.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 20, 2020)

This thread is making me think my 20 year old Maxfli Revolution irons are very modern!


----------



## jmcp (Nov 20, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Has anyone played with / own a Ping 1 a putter?

Seen some YouTube clips of them and all i can say is WOW !!! Feel slightly embarrassed I didn't know exactly where the ping name came from until now .....

GBC
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

just seen this post, I was given for a full set of ping clubs which included 3 persimmon woods, irons, putter and bag, think the woods, irons and bag are from the 70’s but the clubs are all left handed so no good to me or so I thought.  After leaving in a corner of the garage for several months, I noticed one day that the putter was both right and left handed so took it out and had a try with it, loved it and then started checking the model etc... and realised it was the mod 1A, I used it for most of last summer when our greens were pretty fast it but come autumn/winter time, I struggled to get it to the hole when the greens had slowed down a bit as the putter is very light, our greens never really reached those speeds this season or I would have started using it again, maybe next season.

For Crow, when I was about 13/14 (late 70’s) I saved all my pocket money, paper round money and every other penny I could get to reach £90 for a set of Dunlop Peter Thomson irons until I had the exact amount, I then walked about 6 or 7 miles to the shop that was selling them as I didn’t have enough for the bus fare and also walked back home carrying them, chuffed to bits with my purchase. I loved those clubs and it was a stupid mistake selling them when I did to get a set of Swilken Alta II irons (Ping copies) for my 21st, I couldn’t get on with them and then spend a fortune the following year buying a set of Toney Penna irons which cost me £440 (34 yrs ago)  loved them and still have them up my loft.

Cheers, John


----------



## Crow (Nov 20, 2020)

jmcp said:



			Hi,

just seen this post, I was given for a full set of ping clubs which included 3 persimmon woods, irons, putter and bag, think the woods, irons and bag are from the 70’s but the clubs are all left handed so no good to me or so I thought.  After leaving in a corner of the garage for several months, I noticed one day that the putter was both right and left handed so took it out and had a try with it, loved it and then started checking the model etc... and realised it was the mod 1A, I used it for most of last summer when our greens were pretty fast it but come autumn/winter time, I struggled to get it to the hole when the greens had slowed down a bit as the putter is very light, our greens never really reached those speeds this season or I would have started using it again, maybe next season.

For Crow, when I was about 13/14 (late 70’s) I saved all my pocket money, paper round money and every other penny I could get to reach £90 for a set of Dunlop Peter Thomson irons until I had the exact amount, I then walked about 6 or 7 miles to the shop that was selling them as I didn’t have enough for the bus fare and also walked back home carrying them, chuffed to bits with my purchase. I loved those clubs and it was a stupid mistake selling them when I did to get a set of Swilken Alta II irons (Ping copies) for my 21st, I couldn’t get on with them and then spend a fortune the following year buying a set of Toney Penna irons which cost me £440 (34 yrs ago)  loved them and still have them up my loft.

Cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

Dedication! 
The kids of today don't know how easy they've got it. 

You probably bought this version, have a set of these myself and they play great.


----------



## jmcp (Nov 20, 2020)

Yep, that’s them although I don’t remember the Dunlop motif on the back of them like a couple in that image, must admit to being jealous a while back when I seen that you had managed to acquire a set, one of these days I will make an effort to do the same.

cheers, John


----------



## Crow (Nov 20, 2020)

jmcp said:



			Yep, that’s them although I don’t remember the Dunlop motif on the back of them like a couple in that image, must admit to being jealous a while back when I seen that you had managed to acquire a set, one of these days I will make an effort to do the same.

cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they either come with the motif on the back of the head or on the sole.

They crop up fairly regularly on ebay if you keep checking.


----------



## Crow (Nov 30, 2020)

Latest addition to the collection, Dunlop "Tony Jacklin" Contour Sole from 1973.

Check out those ferrules, yes, they're purple!


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2020)

I wish people would stop advertising old clubs on ebay, another set just arrived!

Slazenger Bobby Locke irons, they’re in much better condition than the advert indicated.

I think these are late 1950s or early 1960s as the four stars most likely represent Locke’s four Open wins, the last if which was in 1957.

The soles are stamped with a + which I assume means strong as they’re 4 degrees stronger than I’d expect for this period (apart from the sand iron which is the usual 56 degrees), 28 degree 5 iron, 36 degree 7 iron, etc.

Shaft bands are in good shape and the ferrule numbers all match, there’s even a ferrule number on the SW which is unusual, I’m guessing D2 might be the swing weight.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 1, 2020)

Crow said:



			Latest addition to the collection, Dunlop "Tony Jacklin" Contour Sole from 1973.

Check out those ferrules, yes, they're purple!











Click to expand...



Black ferrules are so boring.  The easiest way to pimp a set of irons.


----------



## Sats (Dec 1, 2020)

Those irons are F'UGLY


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2020)

Sats said:



			Those irons are F'UGLY
		
Click to expand...

Which ones?


----------



## Sats (Dec 1, 2020)

Crow said:



			Which ones?
		
Click to expand...

All those irons - I like persimmon woods, just never seen nice looking old irons.


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2020)

Sats said:



			All those irons - I like persimmon woods, just never seen nice looking old irons.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I don't know what style you like but do any of these do it for you?


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Dec 1, 2020)

The ones on the lower right (Mentor) catch my eye - classically blond ice queen to my taste.
But a dumb question here - are these playable for the non-expert hacker or more eye and arm candy?


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2020)

Ser Shankalot said:



			The ones on the lower right (Mentor) catch my eye - classically blond ice queen to my taste.
But a dumb question here - are these playable for the non-expert hacker or more eye and arm candy?
		
Click to expand...

They're playable, maybe score a few shots higher if you don't adapt your style and expectations.
They need to be hit closer to the sweet spot than most modern clubs so you can't swing all out with them but by concentrating on quality of strike a good score is well within range for most.

I'm a 16.4 index so no great shakes, it's all about what you want from golf.
I used to be score obsessed but now I enjoy golf's heritage and a nice looking set of irons, the score will be what it will be.


----------



## Sats (Dec 1, 2020)

Crow said:



			Fair enough, I don't know what style you like but do any of these do it for you?

View attachment 33813
View attachment 33817


View attachment 33818
View attachment 33819

Click to expand...

I like the mentors they look nice the other three are meh


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2020)

Sats said:



			I like the mentors they look nice the other three are meh
		
Click to expand...

The Mentors are the most recent (1983) so that's probably why.


----------



## OnTour (Dec 2, 2020)

Mentors look a lot like my PB9 ORKA's in style, I wonder if you had a new graphite shaft fitted to some if they perform better? 30 years on shafts must be ahead of the game. 

My MacLeonard irons are old style lofts over super de-lofted stuff that's made today  I reckon I'd be OK with old stuff and new shafts.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Dec 2, 2020)

With James Bond going to the 19th hole in the sky this year, will we ever know what clubs he played against Goldfinger?


----------



## Crow (Dec 6, 2020)

Ser Shankalot said:



			With James Bond going to the 19th hole in the sky this year, will we ever know what clubs he played against Goldfinger?
		
Click to expand...

Good question!

Just watched the scene on YouTube. 

I'm pretty sure Goldfinger has Ben Hogan clubs, the irons are maybe the IPT model and the woods look to have the Hogan Speedslot.

As for Bond, this is the clearest shot of his irons and I don't recognise the head at all, it looks like it may say Penfold but none of the Penfold models I've recorded look remotely close.
His woods have a butterfly sole plate and are plain black, maybe MacGregor?


----------



## Crow (Dec 6, 2020)

Interesting read from a different time.

https://www.montereyherald.com/2009/09/03/through-a-caddies-eyes-1972-us-open/


----------



## Crow (Dec 16, 2020)

There’s nothing like that feeling of excitement when a parcel of clubs arrives!

Except when it’s tempered with anxiety as the clubs have obviously been “packaged” by a non-golfer….  Fingers crossed that they’ve survived the journey.







So far, so good....








And they're out and appear to have survived unscathed!  2 to 8 iron plus number 9 putter from that scandalously overlooked period in golf, the 1930s. .

These are an early set of coated steel shaft clubs by St Andrew Golf Co and appear to be a variation of the Oggmented club patented by Willie Ogg and produced in numbers by Wilson in America. The design has been called the forerunner of the game-improvement iron as it was one of the first to redistribute weight to assist strike, although as the primary weight movement is to the toe rather than perimeter weighting I wouldn't call them GI by any stretch of the imagination.

Wilson and St Andrew Golf Co had a relationship for around 30 years and the Wilson influence can be seen in several STAG clubs from the 1930s up to around 1960.



























Condition is pretty good for such an old set, shafts appear solid and the "Reminder" grips look to be original, right down to the stamped end plugs.

 The shafts are unusual in two ways;

Firstly there's no separate piece between the hosel taper and the shaft proper as is usually the case.
Secondly the shafts are circular in cross section for the first 14 inches but then change to hexagonal, hopefully this can be seen in the picture below.








The only "fault" I've found so far is that the black band at the top of the hosel is missing on the 2 iron, but this does show how the coating thickens up as it tapers to the hosel.  This should be an easy repair in any event. 








I'll not be hitting these until well into the new year when the weather has improved dramatically, but in the meantime will enjoy their beauty.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2020)

Crow said:



			There’s nothing like that feeling of excitement when a parcel of clubs arrives!

Except when it’s tempered with anxiety as the clubs have obviously been “packaged” by a non-golfer….  Fingers crossed that they’ve survived the journey.







So far, so good....








And they're out and appear to have survived unscathed!  2 to 8 iron plus number 9 putter from that scandalously overlooked period in golf, the 1930s. .

These are an early set of coated steel shaft clubs by St Andrew Golf Co and appear to be a variation of the Oggmented club patented by Willie Ogg and produced in numbers by Wilson in America. The design has been called the forerunner of the game-improvement iron as it was one of the first to redistribute weight to assist strike, although as the primary weight movement is to the toe rather than perimeter weighting I wouldn't call them GI by any stretch of the imagination.

Wilson and St Andrew Golf Co had a relationship for around 30 years and the Wilson influence can be seen in several STAG clubs from the 1930s up to around 1960.



























Condition is pretty good for such an old set, shafts appear solid and the "Reminder" grips look to be original, right down to the stamped end plugs.

The shafts are unusual in two ways;

Firstly there's no separate piece between the hosel taper and the shaft proper as is usually the case.
Secondly the shafts are circular in cross section for the first 14 inches but then change to hexagonal, hopefully this can be seen in the picture below.








The only "fault" I've found so far is that the black band at the top of the hosel is missing on the 2 iron, but this does show how the coating thickens up as it tapers to the hosel.  This should be an easy repair in any event.








I'll not be hitting these until well into the new year when the weather has improved dramatically, but in the meantime will enjoy their beauty. 

Click to expand...

Is this rustless warranty transferable, Nick?


----------



## Crow (Dec 16, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is this rustless warranty transferable, Nick? 

Click to expand...

Not sure, they didn't send the warranty card with the clubs.

I'll have to go on line and see if they were registered when they were first bought.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2020)

Crow said:



			Not sure, they didn't send the warranty card with the clubs.

I'll have to go on line and see if they were registered when they were first bought.
		
Click to expand...

On papyrus?


----------



## Crow (Jan 10, 2021)

I'd not heard of this club before but the idea made me laugh.  
 (That's an image of me laughing)

A synopsis for anybody who can't be bothered to read the whole thing below:
With manufacturers chasing market share by cranking lofts to give longer hitting irons, Wishon Golf had the idea of using interchangeable numbers on the sole of the club so that the clubmaker could match the club number to the expectations of the buyer by putting the required number onto whatever loft, eg a 32 degree lofted club could be a 5, 6, 7, or 8 and so on.


*WISHON GOLF 752 O/S IRONS*

Prior to the 1980s there actually was an informally agreed standard in the golf industry for loft in the design of irons.  No matter the company, the 1-iron had a loft of 17*, the 2-iron was 20* and then each iron through the SW increased in loft in increments of 4*. Starting in the 1980s various companies began to break ranks and begin to lower the lofts of their irons, chiefly as a means to sell more sets on the basis of promising more distance in a very competitive industry that was beginning to become crowded with golf equipment companies. 

Tom has always been highly critical of this trend because it is rooted in a desperation by companies to simply sell more product by preying on the lack of technical awareness of golfers who when hitting a new model iron longer than the same number iron in a previous model are easily fooled into believing the reason for the distance increase is from a technical breakthrough by the company. While some companies attempted to defend their move into lower lofts on their irons as needed to offset the effect of a lower CG, the explanation was exposed as false when it became apparent that when each club in the bag from driver to sand wedge is hit square and on-center the height of all shots is the same. 

Tom’s main area of protest against the industry’s trend to lower iron lofts was the fact that when the first company deviated to lower the lofts of each iron in a set, every company had to do the same or risk losing sales when golfers would hit the lower loft sets and think they were superior to other models with higher lofts per head number.  Clubmakers had begun to tell Tom that they had lost sales of Wishon model irons when their customer hit shots longer with a lower loft model from another company for the only reason that the lofts were lower. 

Tom admits that the primary reason he designed the 752 O/S irons with the ability to allow the Clubmaker to install the choice of head number on the sole of each iron was as a protest to the golf industry’s trend to continually lower the lofts of irons as a means to sell more sets.  If the consumer golfer told the Clubmaker he hit the XYZ iron longer than a Wishon iron, the Clubmaker could offer the 752 O/S model and simply switch the sole number higher to allow the golfer to hit the same number iron in the 752 O/S as far or farther than the other company low loft iron.


----------



## Crow (Jan 15, 2021)

Time for another old magazine advert, waterproof golf shoes (or lack of) are a recurring theme on the forum pages, seems like they had the solution back in 1984.
Why didn't these ever catch on? 
And look at the colour combination in the last line!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 15, 2021)

I have seen golfing wellingtons, and golfing sandals for sale in Germany.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 15, 2021)

The New Zealand one day team colour from many years ago- perfect for blending in with the mud.


----------



## Crow (Jan 15, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I have seen golfing wellingtons, and golfing sandals for sale in Germany.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what the reaction would be if I turned up at a club wearing these?
Trainers are allowed now so I don't see how they could argue against them.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 15, 2021)

When I was still the US (6 years ago), I saw quite a few people wearing golf sandals......hot and dry during the summer. Probably something that would be considered gauche here.


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2021)

Played these George Nicoll beauties from circa 1955 today, only 16 holes but hit some nice shots.

And to prove I have no pride (or shame going on the quality of some of the shots), here's a video of the clubs in action for four holes from last Sunday.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 9, 2021)

Just watched your latest video and started reading this thread from the start today as I am new to the forum this year. I did read parts of the WHS thread for information last year as a non-member and that's how I got interested in the forum as a whole. 
I recognised the course straight away, as I have played it several times. I am interested in becoming a vintage clubs player as an additional part of my life-long hobby. I will still be intending to play serious competitive golf in parallel. I know you have been asked several times what qualifies as "vintage" and that the answer is not clearly defined. But could you pass some comment on a set of irons I have; Powerbilt oversize, I think possibly late 80s or 90s. I have the full set eleven of these, 1 to SW.
I intend to get some blades and wooden woods this year. My golfing memory starts from late sixties so I remember people playing with 1950s clubs back then. I will be looking for some Ping Zing or Eye 2 woods as these were the bees-knees back in the 80s and I'm sure I won't have any difficulty with them. The irons could be any of many I remember from the 50s, 60s or 70s. I won't rush in, but bide my time until something really good appears. I have a 1970s putter - Petron Impala that I bought second hand (fiver) in the 1970s - excellent condition.
What I would really like to do is come and have a look at all your stuff sometime this year, if you are amenable, to give me some ideas. I'll bring a few of my old ones for you to see.
Right, I'll get back to page 15 and continue reading. Very interesting stuff, thanks.


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Just watched your latest video and started reading this thread from the start today as I am new to the forum this year. I did read parts of the WHS thread for information last year as a non-member and that's how I got interested in the forum as a whole.
I recognised the course straight away, as I have played it several times. I am interested in becoming a vintage clubs player as an additional part of my life-long hobby. I will still be intending to play serious competitive golf in parallel. I know you have been asked several times what qualifies as "vintage" and that the answer is not clearly defined. But could you pass some comment on a set of irons I have; Powerbilt oversize, I think possibly late 80s or 90s. I have the full set eleven of these, 1 to SW.
I intend to get some blades and wooden woods this year. My golfing memory starts from late sixties so I remember people playing with 1950s clubs back then. I will be looking for some Ping Zing or Eye 2 woods as these were the bees-knees back in the 80s and I'm sure I won't have any difficulty with them. The irons could be any of many I remember from the 50s, 60s or 70s. I won't rush in, but bide my time until something really good appears. I have a 1970s putter - Petron Impala that I bought second hand (fiver) in the 1970s - excellent condition.
What I would really like to do is come and have a look at all your stuff sometime this year, if you are amenable, to give me some ideas. I'll bring a few of my old ones for you to see.
Right, I'll get back to page 15 and continue reading. Very interesting stuff, thanks.
	View attachment 36087

Click to expand...

Always good to hear from other vintage golf enthusiasts!
Answering your queries in order: 

Your Bower-Bilt irons - Power=Bilt were originally a Hillerich & Bradsby brand but the name was acquired recently by Hilco Streambank.
In the early days they were well respected but, like most American manufacturers, they got a little lost chasing the sales dollar, but perhaps not as badly as MacGregor or Wilson. 
The Levelume and Scotch Blade are among their finest classic irons.
Power-Bilt don't show up very often in the UK as I don't think they had a proper sales outlet here.  
I think your clubs are mid to late 1990s and are so just outside of what most people would consider as "vintage", they're also a cavity back and the few informal "Vintage/Classic" competitions that are held usually stipulate blades. Having said that though, a 1 to SW set is always a thing of pleasure so I'd say you should definitely use them!

Ping laminated woods are among the easiest wooden woods to hit, the heads are generally larger than other clubs of their time.

Petron are an interesting company, they were founded by Peter Shanks and Ron Goodchild in 1973. Peter was previously UK Sales Director for Wilson Sporting Goods during the late 60s and early 70s, he grew the business to be the 2nd biggest UK producer by the 1980s. He employed 25 PGA Pros and 100 other staff and specialised in made to measure golf clubs at a very early stage in that market.

As you can see from the purchases I've made, vintage clubs can be obtained for silly money, I'd be happy to answer any queries you might have on potential acquisitions.

Once things are back to a more normal footing I'm sure I could show you some of my clubs.
In the meantime, if you fancy a trial, we could meet up and I could bring another vintage set with me for you to use?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm going to take the Powerbilts out on Monday then. And to get in the spirit, Ill have a Cobra F Speed driver with a 16 degree baffler hybrid of same make and year(ish) and a Ben Sayers Opel Line putter circa late 1980s. Usually play with Ping G10 and i10 stuff. I've been looking at the Ping woods - there are some on ebay right now. Also seen some Johnny Miller blades that look fantastic. Some really good blades for about £150, but I would love the satisfaction of getting something I'm comfortable with for about £40. The Johnny Millers might be a good compromise - faces and grips look OK.


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I'm going to take the Powerbilts out on Monday then. And to get in the spirit, Ill have a Cobra F Speed driver with a 16 degree baffler hybrid of same make and year(ish) and a Ben Sayers Opel Line putter circa late 1980s. Usually play with Ping G10 and i10 stuff. I've been looking at the Ping woods - there are some on ebay right now. Also seen some Johnny Miller blades that look fantastic. Some really good blades for about £150, but I would love the satisfaction of getting something I'm comfortable with for about £40. The Johnny Millers might be a good compromise - faces and grips look OK.
	View attachment 36093

Click to expand...

I'd say that they're a little over-priced, although prices for vintage clubs have risen a bit over the last year.
The Johnny Miller Mk II came out in 1976.

I've just had a quick look on ebay and these look a great deal, woods included and it mentions a putter too but I can't see it in the pictures, the JN2000 model came out in 1973.
If there is a putter and it's the JN200 then it's a flanged blade style, picture below.
Collection only but I'm assuming that you're less than 50 miles from Solihull?
Can't see the grips but re-gripping is easy enough.
I think if you offered £40 you'd probably get them.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Full-Set...037612?hash=item596d40922c:g:5j4AAOSwRABgJYZy

Edit: Just spotted the putter, it looks like a plain brass headed blade, maybe a Golden Goose or similar.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks for the advice. The JN 2000 have similarities to my dad's ambassadors from 1970, (only the 2-wood has survived) so I would have no problem playing with them. They look very good condition in terms of the faces and hosels. A few days left so I'm seriously interested. What can you tell me about,
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-gol...459799?hash=item2b03bf4297:g:zA8AAOSwTQxgMm2Q
I like the 1,3,4 wood combination and a 2-iron. Only 10 hours left so might be worth a bid at £30.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 11, 2021)

Just seen a one-only 4-iron. If you ever see a full set of these early ambassadors, please let me know.


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2021)

Walter Hagen clubs are good, a tried and trusted blade style that were made by Wilson in later years. The woods will be decent too.

I'll keep my eye out for that Ambassador style.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 11, 2021)

Just noticed the Walter Hagens are £19.99 postage from Aberdeenshire. Do you think they are a good buy at £50 or £55 total, nonetheless?


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2021)

Prices for vintage clubs do seem to have risen a bit lately but there are still bargains to be had.

The woods have lost some varnish and look a but tatty so will need a re-varnish at least to keep water out.
The grips are probably the original rubber ones and after quite a bit of play and then 30 years of storage they're almost certain to need re-gripping! 
I buy cheap grips from ebay at around £1 or £2 a grip so they can be done for little cost.  

Adding that up means that your £55 set will need a bit of tlc on the woods and all clubs re-gripping, but even having said that they're still a great bargain because classic club prices are so stupid.
There will be cheaper options out there for sure so unless you particularly want a set of Hagens I'd wait until something else comes up.


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2021)

Here's a cheap set of irons.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/golf-clubs/284252472199?hash=item422ec48387:g:czYAAOSw67hgcarT

3 to 10 plus sand wedge (the 10 is the same as the PW).
Dunlop Maxfli by Roberto de Vicenzo, I had a set of these myself and they're nice irons, date from 1973.
They've had some use but for the money you can't go wrong.


Here's a picture from before I traded mine so you can see what they're like.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 11, 2021)

Thank you so much for the advice. It is so tempting to jump in. I said at the start I would bide my time - so thanks again for reminding me. The R.de.V Maxflis sure look like a bargain - can't think why the seller has put those interlopers in - just makes things look worse and tatty. Meanwhile, spotted some Arnold Palmer Uniroyals at £7 for the set.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arnold-P...925427?hash=item46c4b547b3:g:6EkAAOSwZo5gay5~
I'm sure I'll eventually plump for something. Choice of wooden woods is overwhelming.


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2021)

The seller is probably a non-golfer and going with more is better!

I've got a set of those Uniroyal clubs, and the woods to match, they're nice clubs.

Uniroyal were the tyre company who also dipped their toe into golf clubs and balls, with the Arnold Palmer name to give them some credibility.
They're primarily an American brand but they also set up to produce clubs in Scotland.

That model dates from 1971.

The big plus for the set you've spotted is that the grips look decent!


----------



## Crow (Apr 13, 2021)

Played with a more modern set for the latest video, and scored quite a bit better, here's the link.


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2021)

You have a youtube account and doing blogs


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 15, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Just seen a one-only 4-iron. If you ever see a full set of these early ambassadors, please let me know.
View attachment 36117

Click to expand...

Sold a few of those in my time.
At the time they were the Slazenger cheepo option and truly terrible clubs.
One stage up from Goudie's.
Nichol Pinseekers......now you are talking, nearly as good as Letters Fred Daly's. Really long thin hosels.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 15, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sold a few of those in my time.
At the time they were the Slazenger cheepo option and truly terrible clubs.
One stage up from Goudie's.
Nichol Pinseekers......now you are talking, nearly as good as Letters Fred Daly's. Really long thin hosels.
		
Click to expand...

Got down to 5 handicap as a teenager with those Abassadors so would like a set for nostalgia value and to see if I can still play the same with them. Cheepo, yes most certainly, that's why even a reasonable condition set would, I hope, be a snip.


----------



## Crow (Apr 15, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Got down to 5 handicap as a teenager with those Abassadors so would like a set for nostalgia value and to see if I can still play the same with them. Cheepo, yes most certainly, that's why even a reasonable condition set would, I hope, be a snip.
		
Click to expand...

The lack of information on UK classic clubs is such that, unless you have a long memory or maybe worked in the industry, there's nothing to tell you what was top-line and what was budget so prices are the same.
In any event some of my favourite sets are distinctly budget line.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 17, 2021)

Saw these on ebay and it really took me back to the 1970s when Lynx hit the scene. I remember a lot of good amateurs buying some and saying they were great. When Lynx went cavity backed they never seemed to have the same stylishness. I'm not attracted by this asking price, but would like your opinion of their place in the vintage scene today.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lynx-Usa-irons-3-sw/154412354895?hash=item23f3b18d4f:g:AnEAAOSworVgZxHt


----------



## Crow (Apr 17, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Saw these on ebay and it really took me back to the 1970s when Lynx hit the scene. I remember a lot of good amateurs buying some and saying they were great. When Lynx went cavity backed they never seemed to have the same stylishness. I'm not attracted by this asking price, but would like your opinion of their place in the vintage scene today.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lynx-Usa-irons-3-sw/154412354895?hash=item23f3b18d4f:g:AnEAAOSworVgZxHt

Click to expand...

Lynx clubs were very expensive when they came out but had a good following.

These are more cavity back than blade, they also have a big offset which personally I don't like.

I don't know what date they are but I'm sure you could find out with a bit of searching.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes, definitely a concave back and not a true blade as the pictures of this other set show more clearly.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lynx-USA...030960?hash=item1d06f8f6b0:g:2DsAAOSwRN5gbdSZ
Mid to late 1970 from what I've just researched and from personal recollection. The designer had worked for Ping on their early cavities before going it alone and setting up Lynx.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 18, 2021)

Bought for £45 and collected today.
	


One of my least favourite grips, but in great condition. Putter is junk, but not bothered - what a great buy! Far better condition than I expected.


----------



## Crow (Apr 19, 2021)

Great buy! 
You were lucky getting good condition grips as they're usually petrified.
Ferrules look good too.

What is the putter out of interest?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 19, 2021)

Putter looks and feels like something you might be given to play pitch and put with at the seaside. Dead straight, could play left or right handed.
Really, really chuffed with the set. They are ready to play straight away. Just don't like the full-cord grips, but they are playable.
Chevrons on the iron faces are much more visible in natural light.
Just been gently picking tiny bits of dirt from the sole-plate screws on the woods. That's about all I could find to do.
Just seen an irons only set of JN 2000 on ebay with an asking price of £175. Ho-hum.


----------



## Crow (Apr 20, 2021)

Another video of how to embarrass yourself with vintage clubs.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 21, 2021)

Just seen this on ebay. Seems to me it ought to have a hickory shaft. Is it not worth a lot more for age and rarity. Hickory shaft and shone up - £100 in a posh auction house, maybe?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...278613?hash=item46c5904ad5:g:0NsAAOSw~yRgAsnP


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Just seen this on ebay. Seems to me it ought to have a hickory shaft. Is it not worth a lot more for age and rarity. Hickory shaft and shone up - £100 in a posh auction house, maybe?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...278613?hash=item46c5904ad5:g:0NsAAOSw~yRgAsnP

Click to expand...

Early steel shafted clubs are not valued as I think they should be.
The main problem with early steel shafted clubs is shaft deterioration, in a hickory this can be remedied but replacing an early steel shaft is nigh on impossible unless you have a donor club.
Some people will put a hickory shaft into a steel shafted club but it's hard/impossible to do with most irons as the socket isn't wide enough, compare below. Woods are fairly straightforward, however.

You quickly learn that rarity doesn't equate to price in vintage golf clubs. Ping Eye irons are very common but because people recognise them and have a connection there are more buyers and so they sell for more money than, for instance, the set of 1930s Forgan clubs below that cost me a ridiculous £20, they're in superb condition.

If you're not interested in the putter I might have a bid myself, I have another putter with a face cleek mark, see also below.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 21, 2021)

My first clubs were hickories that my dad unwound the grips, hacksawed down to size and rewound the grips. I then got to join him and older brother on the course. There were older chaps around still playing with hickories and 1930/40s clubs at that time (late 1960s) who took a real interest in me wielding the old clubs. So I remember quite vividly what a lot of older clubs looked and felt like to play with. I had a spoon, mashie, mashie-niblick and putter. Broke a hundred at Barnsley Municipal off the ladies tees before my 11th birthday with those 4 clubs. The middle one of the three in your picture reminds me of my mashie. I still have the mashie-niblick. I have a full-size 8-rion steel shaft with a face much like your pictured hickory but the lower indentations on the face are worn nearly smooth with so much play. I was able to use that one effectively when I had moved up to Dunlop Blue Flash Junior size 2,4 wood, 3,5,7,9 irons and putter. Gave them away to some other kid as I grew out of them. Eventually inherited my dad's Ambassadors when his arthritis stopped him playing just around the time I was big enough for full-sized clubs.
I won't be bidding for the rivers putter, hope you get it for your collection, which I would really like to see some time. Putter caught my eye coz it is so unusual.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 22, 2021)

Aha! A few years ago though.


----------



## Crow (Apr 22, 2021)

There you have it, the hickory uplift. 

It's a slightly different model too, an approach putter is lofted at around 20 degrees.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 22, 2021)

So it is a chipper really !!


----------



## Crow (Apr 22, 2021)

Bigfoot said:



			So it is a chipper really !!
		
Click to expand...

  Yes!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 22, 2021)

Was this sometimes called a "Number 2 putting cleek" ?


----------



## Crow (Apr 22, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Was this sometimes called a "Number 2 putting cleek" ?
		
Click to expand...

Putting cleek I think goes back to when the first steel cleeks appeared, they were long irons similar to a 1 or 2 iron in loft.
Putting cleek was a steel headed putter with head shape similar to a cleek, putters were for a long time wooden headed.

Going right back there was also a wooden headed cleek, like a fairway wood.

I don't know what the number 2 refers to.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 23, 2021)

From what I've seen and remembered, it might have been useful to have two putters in the bag. One with a bit of loft to get the ball moving. I think we should consider that some courses would have had fairly ropey looking greens compared with today's standards.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 25, 2021)

1920s mizuno trademark.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 25, 2021)

1974 mizuno iron and the cup emblem had evolved.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 26, 2021)

I have some orphans. Amdassador 2-wood (1970 ish),  Maxfli SW (1977 ish), Challenge 8-iron (dunno, 1930s/40s?) and my mashie-niblick cut-down hickory (1920s or earlier ?)


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 26, 2021)

Got a bag and trolley out of the loft today and the JN 2000 set is ready to rock.


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Got a bag and trolley out of the loft today and the JN 2000 set is ready to rock.
		
Click to expand...

They look fantastic!  
Nice bag, is it a Wilson?
You'll have a great time playing those.


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I have some orphans. Amdassador 2-wood (1970 ish),  Maxfli SW (1977 ish), Challenge 8-iron (dunno, 1930s/40s?) and my mashie-niblick cut-down hickory (1920s or earlier ?)

View attachment 36363

Click to expand...

Nice.

The Ambassador name ran for a few years and several updates but yours looks like an earlier one and I agree on your dating.
That model of Maxfli was known as the International, although it doesn't actually say so on the club. Released in 1975 and made at Dunlop plants around the world.
The Challenge has me stumped too but I'd agree on the date, maybe stretching into the late 1940s.
Vickers were a good name and made quality clubs.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2021)

I won that green bag as a prize in the 1990s. It was brand new, but had been made deliberately as a "retro" look. Maker's name is "Wythe", never been able to find out anything about it. I have a navy blue Wilson bag, similar shape, but a bit larger, bought in the 1980s in a golf shop sale at half price, because it looked "old fashioned" even then and no one seemed to want it. I have a blue trolley to go with that one. More modern bags have come and gone, because they fall apart in one way or another. Why are some older bags more robust and durable?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2021)

Had a browse in a junkshop antiques centre today. Bought a hardback book in mint condition, Peter Alliss: Golf, A Cure For A Grumpy Old Man.
And, wait for it, a box of 12 maxfli 1.62s, individually wrapped, boxes of three in a box of 12. A fair price for mint balls - not a huge bargain, but I just could not leave them there.
Book was a massive bargain from sleeve price of £18.99, so together, pretty darned good, I'd say.


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Had a browse in a junkshop antiques centre today. Bought a hardback book in mint condition, Peter Alliss: Golf, A Cure For A Grumpy Old Man.
And, wait for it, a box of 12 maxfli 1.62s, individually wrapped, boxes of three in a box of 12. A fair price for mint balls - not a huge bargain, but I just could not leave them there.
Book was a massive bargain from sleeve price of £18.99, so together, pretty darned good, I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

Nice finds!
The old balls can be used and Maxfli made some really good ones, it all comes down to how they've been stored.
Alternatively they make a nice thing to have on display.


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2021)

Another video, this time featuring Penfold, and me playing badly again.


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2021)

@Voyager EMH 

Slazenger Peter Oosterhuis "OO" model.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 29, 2021)

Crow said:



			Another video, this time featuring Penfold, and me playing badly again.







Click to expand...

Nice. But it was disappointing that you weren't wearing some 70s clothes... beige flares would have matched the woods perfectly


----------



## Crow (Apr 29, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Nice. But it was disappointing that you weren't wearing some 70s clothes... beige flares would have matched the woods perfectly 

Click to expand...

I like these Johnny Miller flat fronts but finding a pair is impossible, an opportunity for Under Armour?


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2021)

Crow said:



			I like these Johnny Miller flat fronts but finding a pair is impossible, an opportunity for Under Armour?






Click to expand...

 as a "fashion" statement those bad boys are up there with @Tashyboy and his speedo/croc combination


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 29, 2021)

Just seen the swingrite 3 video.  I want one.


----------



## Crow (Apr 29, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Just seen the swingrite 3 video.  I want one.  

Click to expand...

They come up on ebay every now and then.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 29, 2021)

Crow said:



			They come up on ebay every now and then.
		
Click to expand...


I'm watching one.   It's pretty battered mind you.  Haha


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			as a "fashion" statement those bad boys are up there with @Tashyboy and his speedo/croc combination
		
Click to expand...

those trousers would look good with Crocs. 👍


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 29, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Nice. But it was disappointing that you weren't wearing some 70s clothes... beige flares would have matched the woods perfectly 

Click to expand...

I Think that I am wearing 70s clothes on the course all the time. Don't know whether I am more like Brian Barnes or Neil Coles though...


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 3, 2021)

Mizuno Cimarron irons.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 5, 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233992109003?hash=item367b043bcb:g:9EMAAOSwU6JgjsNI

I had a friend who played with these in the 1970s. I believe he won the County Boys Championship with them. Beautiful clubs, he had the wood as well.
The twist in the shaft may have been a gimmick.
I suspect bids might go higher than bargain price.


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2021)

Pretty much all Hagen clubs are decent, some very decent.

The company was taken over by Wilson who made the clubs for many years, and Wilson irons were among the best up until the drive for volume sales when standards took a nose dive.
Thankfully the new owners of Wilson are steering the company back to where it once was.


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2021)

Here's another one.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 5, 2021)

Crow said:



			Here's another one.







Click to expand...

That's tonights viewing sorted out!


----------



## Crow (May 8, 2021)

Prices in America for some of the more collectible persimmon woods have gone bonkers in recent months, especially rarer 1950s MacGregor models and Woods Bros models.

Here's an example.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1147882613...Zw70kOi6p7OSbjGxxO3rKyStIrruyslc9WmFp781iaOcs


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 9, 2021)

Meanwhile, down the road in Kettering...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133745410403?hash=item1f23d90163:g:aRYAAOSwLG9fCc2z


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2021)

Thinking of selling all my hickory clubs and vintage bags. Just not used them as much as I'd liked. Got them to use


----------



## Canary Kid (May 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Meanwhile, down the road in Kettering...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133745410403?hash=item1f23d90163:g:aRYAAOSwLG9fCc2z

Click to expand...

Only 30 mins to go and no bids though.  £1,000!  Anything is only worth what someone will pay.


----------



## Crow (May 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Meanwhile, down the road in Kettering...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133745410403?hash=item1f23d90163:g:aRYAAOSwLG9fCc2z

Click to expand...

That's been on ebay for ages.

IMHO it's been poorly restored.
The sole plate has been filed down so much that the MacGregor script is almost gone.
It looks as though someone has skied one off the toe.
The George Bayer script and TOURNEY BW1 have been redone, badly.
The face screws haven't been aligned, which they would on a good restoration.
It's been re-shafted, see the filler shadow top right of the shaft in pic below. (And I'm pretty sure MacGregor didn't use True Temper shafts at this time)

George Bayer deep face drivers are certainly good clubs but not "one of the rarest and most sort after vintage golf clubs in the world".

£100 tops for this and the seller would have done well to get that.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 9, 2021)

Crow said:



			That's been on ebay for ages.

IMHO it's been poorly restored.
The sole plate has been filed down so much that the MacGregor script is almost gone.
It looks as though someone has skied one off the toe.
The George Bayer script and TOURNEY BW1 have been redone, badly.
The face screws haven't been aligned, which they would on a good restoration.
It's been re-shafted, see the filler shadow top right of the shaft in pic below. (And I'm pretty sure MacGregor didn't use True Temper shafts at this time)

George Bayer deep face drivers are certainly good clubs but not "one of the rarest and most sort after vintage golf clubs in the world".

£100 tops for this and the seller would have done well to get that.

View attachment 36538

Click to expand...

Well spotted! Don't think anyone here would've been fooled. If it goes on sale again, I might offer £7.50 if I can collect in person, then give to Crow as a present on the way home. Ha ha.


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2021)

Recently got this early John Letters Golden Goose putter with coated steel shaft which I've been told is one of the first version’s. 

The thin shaft and and hosel are identical to one that was a prototype that Fred Daly used and is currently on lone to the Dutch golf museum.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 18, 2021)

I remember lots of putter grips with that extra lump at the top. Made it difficult or impossible to get in and out of the plastic tube in the bag though. So one tube had to come out.


----------



## Crow (May 18, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I remember lots of putter grips with that extra lump at the top. Made it difficult or impossible to get in and out of the plastic tube in the bag though. So one tube had to come out.
		
Click to expand...

I used to envy my Dad his plastic tubes but never got any myself, until that is I started buying up all the old clubs in the UK and a bag of clubs would often turn up with said tubes.

In my recent experience they're a proper pain because, if you don't pull the club straight out, the grip snags the tube and the tube comes out with the club as well.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 18, 2021)

Ah, the inexperienced tube-user. Various techniques such as first two fingers of left hand on edges of tube while pulling on clubhead with right hand. Or, let tube come out to about one hand width, then tube can be gripped fully with one hand and kept still while removing club. Leave tube protruding for ease of club replacement.
I have only three tubes left. They occupy one section of the winter carry bag. Must keep an eye out for ebay sales that include bonus tubes, ha ha.


----------



## Crow (May 18, 2021)

I've got a few going spare...


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 19, 2021)

I made a reference earlier to a "putting cleek". Just spotted one on ebay. Pricey, but for a serious collector...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164857684136?hash=item266248a0a8:g:gQwAAOSwZUNgmEn8


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2021)

Harry Vardon was Pro at South Herts, Totteridge from 1903 until his death in 1937.

The small "L" stamp signifies that this was made for a lady golfer so it's probably slightly shorter than normal.  ladies hickory Woods and irons are usually lighter too.

The pipe cleek mark was used by Tom Stewart, maker of iron heads.  His heads are considered among the best in hickory circles.
("T S ST A".  stands for Tom Stewart, St Andrews)

I won a Stewart mashie on ebay last week for a good price as it was slightly short, but it's not to hard to splice an extra inch onto the shaft so I'll be doing that soon.


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2021)

@Voyager EMH
Dunlop Peter Thomson models as discussed:

*1957*



*1962 (Contour Sole)

*

*1966 (Mark Five)

*

*1970 (Mark Six)

*

*1973*


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 25, 2021)

These are the ones I purchased yesterday from an ebay seller who was only a ten minute drive away. Full set of 3-10 irons Peter Thomson Mark Five for £19.99.


----------



## Crow (May 28, 2021)

Recently won this Forgan "Made Under Licence" Cash-In putter.

It has the same shaft as an early John Letters Golden Goose I got a week or two back which is from the late 1940s.

Not sure on a date for this one, Forgan were taken over by Spalding in 1945 as far as I know so I'd guess that the head stamp was from before that date otherwise it wouldn't say made under licence so maybe late 1930s, or late 1940s using old stamps.

 Nice leather wrap pistol grip.


----------



## Crow (May 31, 2021)

Another video for those with insomnia.


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2021)

A recent ebay acquisition, 3 woods and a set of 8 irons all 1930s. 

I doubt that many will be interested in the woods (probably true of the irons too!) so I'll just post the one picture; Laurie Auchterlonie, Driver, Barssie and Spoon.








I'm really excited about the irons, however, instantly one of my favourite sets.

They're by Gradidge and this model seems to have been used by several club Pros as I've seen it with at least one other Pro's name and also stamped "Whitcombe Model".
I'm pretty certain that this will be a 1930s set, Jimmy Ross joined Gradidge in 1934 to launch a golf division so that would limit them to a 5 year period up until the start of WWII, the Gradidge factory in Woolwich, London was hit during the blitz.

Looking at the soles, the oft used term "butter knife" seems to have been coined with these irons in mind. 






The clubs are in excellent condition and the grips are works of art in themselves.
All end caps present and correct too!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2021)

You're not wrong about those soles

Would those woods, and others you have, stand up to being hit by a ProV1 or similar or do you have to use something like a Supersoft?


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2021)

Most woods are okay with a ProV1 but the ones above don't have any inserts, they're just wood, so I'd definitely use a Supersoft with them.

It's the ball cover that does a lot of the damage, the old Surlyn covers are terrible.

I try and play most of my golf with soft balls as it's kinder on the clubs and once you get used to them, switching to a firmer ball feels weird.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			A recent ebay acquisition, 3 woods and a set of 8 irons all 1930s.

I doubt that many will be interested in the woods (probably true of the irons too!) so I'll just post the one picture; Laurie Auchterlonie, Driver, Barssie and Spoon.








I'm really excited about the irons, however, instantly one of my favourite sets.

They're by Gradidge and this model seems to have been used by several club Pros as I've seen it with at least one other Pro's name and also stamped "Whitcombe Model".
I'm pretty certain that this will be a 1930s set, Jimmy Ross joined Gradidge in 1934 to launch a golf division so that would limit them to a 5 year period up until the start of WWII, the Gradidge factory in Woolwich, London was hit during the blitz.

Looking at the soles, the oft used term "butter knife" seems to have been coined with these irons in mind. 






The clubs are in excellent condition and the grips are works of art in themselves.
All end caps present and correct too!




















Click to expand...

The 1 iron looks like my type of club !!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 18, 2021)

Absolutely superb! Must be one of your best buys ever. Methinks the seller should have put them in a top-end auction rather than ebay. His loss your gain. Brilliant.


----------



## Crow (Jun 18, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Absolutely superb! Must be one of your best buys ever. Methinks the seller should have put them in a top-end auction rather than ebay. His loss your gain. Brilliant. 

Click to expand...

Sadly these are the sort of clubs that not even many collectors seem interested in, the 1930s early steel shaft era.

But, as you say, it means I don't have to spend silly money buying them. 

Personally I think that there are some really innovative designs from this time, as well as a fair share of rubbish! 
I'll be putting together a YouTube video on coated shaft clubs soon.


----------



## Crow (Jun 19, 2021)

Here's the latest video for insomniacs, featuring the early history of Slazenger's golf division, which includes Gradidge.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2021)

Crow said:



			I'll be putting together a YouTube video on coated shaft clubs soon.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good for an Oscar nomination 😁


----------



## Crow (Jun 19, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Sounds good for an Oscar nomination 😁
		
Click to expand...

X-rated.


----------



## jmcp (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi,

I have a set of Rawling Penna lites that I bought new in the 80’s and I was wondering if I was to get them reshafted, would modern shafts fit into them ? Shafts currently on them are DG R300, not sure if shaft diameters have changed since these were made. Thanks.

cheers, John


----------



## Crow (Jun 20, 2021)

jmcp said:



			Hi,

I have a set of Rawling Penna lites that I bought new in the 80’s and I was wondering if I was to get them reshafted, would modern shafts fit into them ? Shafts currently on them are DG R300, not sure if shaft diameters have changed since these were made. Thanks.

cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

Can't answer that one I'm afraid but I imagine that they'd be standard diameter.

The best thing would be to get them measured with a micrometer or shaft gauge and go from there.

One word of caution though, the irons might be from the short-lived craze for lightweight clubs and if so then the shaft will be more flexible than a standard modern shaft.
If you put new shafts in then either choose a soft flex or be prepared to add lead tape to the heads to bring the weight up.
(Check the overall weight or swingweight)


----------



## jmcp (Jun 20, 2021)

Funny you should say that as when I had a couple of practice swings with one of them, it felt very head heavy, thought it was because they have R300 shafts when I usually use S300, also, the clubs are all slightly shorter than modern clubs for some reason. Thanks.

cheers, John


----------



## Crow (Jun 20, 2021)

jmcp said:



			Funny you should say that as when I had a couple of practice swings with one of them, it felt very head heavy, thought it was because they have R300 shafts when I usually use S300, also, the clubs are all slightly shorter than modern clubs for some reason. Thanks.

cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

The length difference will just be because the lofts were weaker, if you measure the loft and then compare it against a modern club of the same loft they should be pretty similar in length.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 20, 2021)

'Scuse me for butting in. Why change the shafts? The heavy-head feel might suit those clubs. I have a set of Powerbilt irons from 1980s that feel just like that (head heavy) compared to more up to date clubs. I soon got used to them in just one round and enjoyed the solid feel to the strike with an easy going swing.
It will depend on whether you are prepared to adjust to the clubs (no cost, little time) or have the clubs adjusted to you (more cost and more time)


----------



## jmcp (Jun 20, 2021)

Crow said:



			The length difference will just be because the lofts were weaker, if you measure the loft and then compare it against a modern club of the same loft they should be pretty similar in length.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that makes sense 👍

cheers, John


----------



## jmcp (Jun 20, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			'Scuse me for butting in. Why change the shafts? The heavy-head feel might suit those clubs. I have a set of Powerbilt irons from 1980s that feel just like that (head heavy) compared to more up to date clubs. I soon got used to them in just one round and enjoyed the solid feel to the strike with an easy going swing.
It will depend on whether you are prepared to adjust to the clubs (no cost, little time) or have the clubs adjusted to you (more cost and more time)
		
Click to expand...

I have a bee in my bonnet about the shafts having not been used for a long time and maybe not flexing the way they should, also, I had thought they were a little short but as Crow said above, it is more likely that it is because they are weaker lofted than modern clubs So, maybe just maybe, the shafts will get a reprieve.  It would be easy to go and try them out to see if they played ok but I’m out injured at the moment (rotator cuff) so not able to do that.

Cheers, John


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 20, 2021)

I had that rotator cuff problem over two years ago after mistakenly chucking broken slabs into a skip shot-putt style. After a few months off came back tentatively with a bit shorter and slower swing which I have stuck with and am playing and scoring better than for a long time and embraced a little reduction in distance.


----------



## jmcp (Jun 20, 2021)

I have had mines approx 4 months now, came about after my garden fence blew down during a storm and it was digging out the concrete stumps and rebuilding the new fence that did mines, stupidly thought it would be ok after a few ibuprofen and continued on with some other heavy stuff which no doubt made things worse. I have had a couple of attempted returns to golf but they were short lived returns, hopefully not too long now before another attempt.

cheers, John


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 24, 2021)

https://linksharing.samsungcloud.com/j4LNpNGeN3lh
Charity shop in ludlow


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



https://linksharing.samsungcloud.com/j4LNpNGeN3lh
Charity shop in ludlow
		
Click to expand...

The Benny was a very good seller for Ben Sayers and stretched across the decades.
If you putt well with it, buy it!


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2021)

Coated shaft clubs; the unfashionable and ignored end of golf club collecting, but why when there are so many absolute gems from that time?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2021)

Set of Prosimmon Peter Senior bats in a local charity shop - going for pennies but they look a bit naff tbh - and I'm not interested. There must be many thousands of such models of clubs and thousands of sets of each out there.  Once upon a time each set would have been owned, played and treasured by someone.  I suspect that most end up in a skip.


----------



## Crow (Jul 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Set of Prosimmon Peter Senior bats in a local charity shop - going for pennies but they look a bit naff tbh - and I'm not interested. There must be many thousands of such models of clubs and thousands of sets of each out there.  Once upon a time each set would have been owned, played and treasured by someone.  I suspect that most end up in a skip.
		
Click to expand...

Their desirability rose quite a bit over the last year or so as new/returning golfers desperately hunted round for some clubs.
I just looked them up and they appear to be cavity backs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 9, 2021)

Crow said:



			Their desirability rose quite a bit over the last year or so as new/returning golfers desperately hunted round for some clubs.
I just looked them up and they appear to be cavity backs.
		
Click to expand...

They are, not my look.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 15, 2021)

As posted yesterday on "I Played Today and..." thread, I had my first vintage game with Crow.
I used a set of Slazenger JN 2000 dating from 1973/4. I purchased these on ebay earlier this year.
I had little trouble adjusting to the irons, but the woods will take a little more practice to get a more consistent centre of face hit and desirable ball flight. Nevertheless, I completed the front nine in two over par thanks to two birdie twos and some good chip-and-one-putt elsewhere. Back nine was dreadful scoring for me as I started trying-too-hard with the driver and did a couple of three-putts.
Anyway, completely hooked to the vintage golf vibe now.
I have a couple of other sets bought this year and I can't wait to try them out. Here are the ones used yesterday.


----------



## Crow (Jul 15, 2021)

Excellent!
Great to have another convert to vintage golf.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 15, 2021)

Out of interest only...



...this is at Hansons auctions Derby.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 20, 2021)

From today these are mine - oh yes - they belong to me. (1, 3, 5)


----------



## Crow (Jul 20, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 20, 2021)

VoyagerEMH...they look lovely ( Persimmon heads? ) !
Bet they are heavy compared to todays gear?!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			VoyagerEMH...they look lovely ( Persimmon heads? ) !
Bet they are heavy compared to todays gear?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a bit of a heavy-head feel compared to modern clubs, but that is good, it is what they have to be.
They are what they are and to me they are Goldilocks clubs from their era.


----------



## Crow (Jul 30, 2021)

@Voyager EMH


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 31, 2021)

Came as a bonus with some early Dunlop Australian Blades 3-SW bought for peanuts.
Lovely burgundy coloured grips. One piece sole plate and face insert as described above.
Owner favoured the 3-wood - it would appear!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 31, 2021)

Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades 3-SW circa 1978/9 bought with the above and cleaned up a bit today. Pictured the 3-iron and PW.





That's 12 clubs bought for an embarrassingly small amount of dosh. (Less than £1 per club! Again, I kid you not.)
Good ol' ebay!


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2021)

An Old School match featuring clubs from the 1950s though to the 1970s.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 19, 2021)

As I mentioned earlier, I bought some Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades recently for less than £1 a club. This was in an ebay auction, seller wanted collection in person and was 20 minutes away just outside Loughborough. I've touched up some of the red numbers and the red dots on the backs. These are an early version. Later versions have black numbers and dots.




I'm bragging a bit here about my bargain, but how do my earlier and rarer ones, in very good condition, compare with these?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124351221269?hash=item1cf3e90e15:g:y6oAAOSw6rxfbN2m

I did not buy mine to make a profit, I want to play with them. But turning £10 into £250 - it has got me thinking about having a zero cost hobby in playing vintage golf.


----------



## Crow (Aug 19, 2021)

Yours are better, but neither are worth £250.

That seller has an inflated idea of club worth, he has several similarly priced sets that have been on eBay for months and haven't sold yet and aren't likely to.

Yours were a great bargain but a 3 to SW set of Australian Blades will sell for around £50 to £75, not £250.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 19, 2021)

Ah, just clicked on seller to see all his/her other stuff - ridiculous prices!

These end tomorrow and will probably give a better indication of what buyers are prepared to pay...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133847370478?hash=item1f29eccaee:g:Y4QAAOSwksZhDQxS


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 25, 2021)

Had a game with @Crow yesterday at my home club.
I used the woods from post #671 and the irons from post #636.
I used the putter I bought second hand in 1977 for £5. This was my only putter from then until 1989 when I bought my first brand new putter for £25, which is the one I still use today.
I got round in three over par. Thanks mainly to 3 birdies and only 26 putts in total.
If anyone would like to own this exceptional putter, there is the exact same one on ebay right now. It has the original grip, just like mine.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265225767147?hash=item3dc0b008eb:g:5wAAAOSwuclg6bHt


----------



## Crow (Aug 25, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Had a game with @Crow yesterday at my home club.
I used the woods from post #671 and the irons from post #636.
I used the putter I bought second hand in 1977 for £5. This was my only putter from then until 1989 when I bought my first brand new putter for £25, which is the one I still use today.
I got round in three over par. Thanks mainly to 3 birdies and only 26 putts in total.
If anyone would like to own this exceptional putter, there is the exact same one on ebay right now. It has the original grip, just like mine.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265225767147?hash=item3dc0b008eb:g:5wAAAOSwuclg6bHt

Click to expand...

Thanks for the game @Voyager EMH , most enjoyable and I was again very impressed with your play using the vintage clubs.

(I scored 3 over par too,,,, on at least two holes  )


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 31, 2021)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c2gN5LktnW9TDzq67cGh8QxTm5OvMYn0/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DPnzjtjmvwpM9tu5t1xjbG-cH_cE1Wv-/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jVU_fzzp1u3VJ5msAgWC3D7ECbHLj0AH/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/135wpoCAX7ZmciOjWNWc3_cnZzZTOUPQi/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2021)

A coupler of nice but tired woods.

The "0" is actually what's left of the "Hand of Friendship" cleek mark used by George Nicoll, the club would have had a decal on the toe telling you what number it was, see example in pictures below.
The shaft does look beyond hope and a re-shaft would be needed, having said that though the cost of getting it done would far outweigh the cost of finding a similar, but better condition, wood on ebay.
The 2 wood here is an example, it's persimmon which yours appears to be (most of the later Nicoll woods were laminated), the Pro-Fit shaft would date it to the 1960s.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284279469386?hash=item423060754a:g:wIEAAOSwmCxfvLZU

The 4 wood was built for a lady, the small "L" stamped on the sole indicates this.  Still playable but might be a bit shorter and lighter than ideal.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you, that was really good information! I like the lady’s club, so I will give it a grip polish 🙂


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 31, 2021)

Now here's a possible bargain.
At first glance it looks like a load of rubbish, but might clean up easily and be a good vintage set + bonus clubs.
Seller wrongly states a MrGregor bag then corrects this in the later blurb.
Matching set of Slazenger Johnny Miller 1, 3, 4 woods and 4-PW irons with pga 2 and 3 irons.
Other woods 5&7 look playable apart from the other rather woebegone wood.
Collection only in Kent is the problem.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203585960323?hash=item2f66ab3983:g:JOMAAOSwf9JhIkbu


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 31, 2021)

Here's a link to what the 2 and 3 iron above actually are

http://www.clubsofdistinction.com/cod6/ucir7056.htm


----------



## IanM (Aug 31, 2021)

This has got me looking and thinking.

First clubs I owned were Dunlop Blue Flash.  Half set, driver and 5 wood and odd number irons, bought in about 1984 from a house in Hindhead following an "Ad" in the "Surrey Advertiser!"  

 There's a few of them about for very little money.  They were they cheap end of the range, but the nostalgia value might be worth a purchase.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 31, 2021)

My dad bought me junior size Dunlop Blue Flash 2&4 woods with 3,5,7,9 irons and putter. Brand new in the early 70s. I had grown out of the cut-down hickories by then.
Around the time my dad struggled to play because of his worsening rheumatoid arthritis, I was growing tall enough to try with his Slazenger Ambassadors that he had bought in 1970. I got down to 5 handicap with those.
I am really enjoying the vintage golf vibe now. The vintage games I have played this year have been very enjoyable. Seems it is not possible for it to be otherwise.
Buying the incredible bargains has been part of the fun. Having @Crow as a purchasing advisor is brilliant. He has "The Knowledge."


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 31, 2021)

I have seen guys getting their persimmons re shafted with graphite apparently true temper stopped making metal shafts . 
Is this frowned upon in the vintage competitions ? And how old does everything have to be to qualify?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 31, 2021)

Interesting thread and goo luck to the enthusiasts. 

However, I would no more wish to buy or play with the clubs I had when I started playing in 1970 than I would want to have my Hillman Imp back from the same year or play courses maintained to the standards of those days. 

There were, undoubtedly, good clubs around in those days and these were identifiable by their price, but there was also a lot of dross.

But  as I said, each to their own.


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I have seen guys getting their persimmons re shafted with graphite apparently true temper stopped making metal shafts .
Is this frowned upon in the vintage competitions ? *And how old does everything have to be to qualify?*

Click to expand...

This question gets asked a lot so excuse me for posting a previous answer:

There's no recognised definition of classic/vintage clubs, I've never come across one anyway.

As a general guide the cut off seems to be late 1980s.
Woods should be wooden.
Irons are more of a grey area, some like to see blades only but many people consider Ping Karsten I, II and III and Eye clubs to be classic which brings cavity backs into the equation.
Putters are similarly guided primarily on date with Anser styles probably as far out as they go but a Zebra putter would be accepted by some.


There are very few organised competitions for vintage clubs, but a general guide would be along the following

-Wooden headed clubs representing the era 1930 to 1990, Steel, Graphite or Hickory shafts allowed (wooden heads include persimmon and laminated)
-Irons of simple blade construction. (but as mentioned above, Ping and similar vintage cavity backs have been around for long enough to qualify by age).
-Putters - vintage. (see my comments above)
-Any golf ball can be used. 

Personally I prefer the format to be wooden woods and blades (that goes for putters too, no Asners!), but I wouldn't exclude early cavity backs if someone brought those along, the idea is to encourage interest in vintage golf and to experience basics in club design rather than the high tech clubs of today.

If enough interest was there I'd be happy to organise another GM vintage meet.


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2021)

And the question regarding re-shafting, it's rare for a shaft to be in too poor a condition to play unless the clubs have been stored in an outhouse for decades so I've never seen the need to put a graphite shaft in.  
And to be honest I can't see the point as it's getting away from the club's original design, there are plenty of wooden woods around that were graphite shafted from new if you want a graphite shaft, I have one such myself.


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Interesting thread and goo luck to the enthusiasts.

However, I would no more wish to buy or play with the clubs I had when I started playing in 1970 than I would want to have my Hillman Imp back from the same year or play courses maintained to the standards of those days.

There were, undoubtedly, good clubs around in those days and these were identifiable by their price, but there was also a lot of dross.

But  as I said, each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

In many ways I enjoy playing the dross more than the top of the line clubs, as an example:


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Crow said:



			And the question regarding re-shafting, it's rare for a shaft to be in too poor a condition to play unless the clubs have been stored in an outhouse for decades so I've never seen the need to put a graphite shaft in. 
And to be honest I can't see the point as it's getting away from the club's original design, there are plenty of wooden woods around that were graphite shafted from new if you want a graphite shaft, I have one such myself.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at the Ping eye woods as I know them, I am at a loss with what is good or bad when it comes to other stuff though.
I have my irons sorted and I have a Wilson 8802 putter which should be suitable.. I think I will keep that  4 wood as it could be like a hybrid … will seek out some Pings


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I was looking at the Ping eye woods as I know them, I am at a loss with what is good or bad when it comes to other stuff though.
I have my irons sorted and I have a Wilson 8802 putter which should be suitable.. I think I will keep that  4 wood as it could be like a hybrid … will seek out some Pings
		
Click to expand...

Ping Eye woods are some of the easiest to play, they were slightly larger than most and were set up to counteract a fade.
The 8802 is a classic flanged blade putter, a perfect choice.
Any queries you have on possible clubs feel free to ask.
What irons do you have?


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Crow said:



			Ping Eye woods are some of the easiest to play, they were slightly larger than most and were set up to counteract a fade.
The 8802 is a classic flanged blade putter, a perfect choice.
Any queries you have on possible clubs feel free to ask.
What irons do you have?
		
Click to expand...

My irons are a set of Mizuno tp 18s I have had from new, think the pro took advantage of me at the time, but they definitely taught me what a bad shot felt like!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 31, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I was looking at the Ping eye woods as I know them, I am at a loss with what is good or bad when it comes to other stuff though.
I have my irons sorted and I have a Wilson 8802 putter which should be suitable.. I think I will keep that  4 wood as it could be like a hybrid … will seek out some Pings
		
Click to expand...

Similar to my thoughts earlier this year. I thought, "Ah yes, I reckon I could play with Ping Zing or Eye 2 woods, they were great clubs." But it is not necessarily about who scores the lowest and wins merely by having the best clubs from that era. Its really is about appreciating each others' efforts with whatever clubs you are trying to do it with. So playing with some reasonable condition "dross" earns great respect, if you can still make it work somehow. So although I have some easier to use irons, I seem drawn to my 1960s Dunlop Peter Thomson Mark 5. These were not dross, but the thin soles on the long irons look scary thin. I enjoy it immensely when a shot with those goes well. It requires so much more skill to play with these clubs that the new ones that allow you to just smash it. That is what seems to be the attraction for most - "Its not all about the score."
I no longer have any desire for Ping Zing or Eye 2.
At the Kings Lynn game recently, I got my dad's 1970 Slazenger Ambassador 2-wood out on the first tee and with a steady swing sent the ball down the centre of the fairway about 205 yards to the delight and appreciation of all watching. Loving it!


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 31, 2021)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PYiyS2XZ-NFLaqxLek1hkFW9Mgh8A66U/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dFxtpCHl43S-9LDYdp6u7fqgrJm_6XcY/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Q6PgyuwCU14UwqC9soWoaZWIkjdAdvzB/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18sZE4g_ruLx3ZnIkt7Aw8T3ZTCsGN3iK/view?usp=drivesdk

Oh and this 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1soZPCC3RHN-cGVIDWSwyed_IRQvYtDYx/view?usp=drivesdk

But might be too young!


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2021)

TP18s are great clubs, there's a superb article on the TP range here:

https://mizunotp.tech.blog/


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Crow said:



			TP18s are great clubs, there's a superb article on the TP range here:

https://mizunotp.tech.blog/

Click to expand...

I have the 56 degree alu bronze wedge as well, now I want to get the woods 🙂


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 1, 2021)

Crow said:



			If enough interest was there I'd be happy to organise another GM vintage meet.
		
Click to expand...

Try it out on arrange a game thread.
I could lend a couple of sets to the interested or curious.


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2021)

Crow said:



			TP18s are great clubs, there's a superb article on the TP range here:

https://mizunotp.tech.blog/

Click to expand...

that was a great article.

i had both the TP Originals (1-PW) and Original Pro (3-PW) and loved them.

not sure i made the right decision in selling them though


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 1, 2021)

Really interesting article, thanks @Crow for that. Those Mizunos were quite definitely "classic" and I too would be regretting selling, if I had owned any.

Whether they qualify as "vintage" is a matter of debate and opinion as @Crow has clearly stated. Most definitely "classic" though, for all the right reasons.

For me, the 1980s were a period of fast changes and developments towards the modern era. Mizuno were leading the way in this respect.

I will give an example of late 1960s, late 1970s and late 1980s.
These three clubs have the same shaft lengths and very similar lofts.








I have not put it to the test yet, but I'm pretty sure I will be hitting the 1989 Mizuno the furthest and the wider sole will certainly make it "easier" to play with. (I hope the #4 is noted)
So I will not be getting the same experience by playing with the Mizunos as the other irons. Still an enjoyable experience, but not the "vintage" experience is my view. Too modern.

But I'm fairly new to this and my opinions might change. I wouldn't want to stop anyone getting enjoyment out of playing with any "older" clubs.

Featured,
Dunlop Peter Thomson Mark 5.
Wilson Walter Hagen Professional.
Mizuno Cimarron.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 1, 2021)

Saw some lovely Mizuno pro irons on eBay 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/37369323...ATul1Yluc5Lguw%3D%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## Crow (Sep 1, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Saw some lovely Mizuno pro irons on eBay
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373693237977?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20201210111314&meid=fdeb5879b2ce40f6844ef8a9e26a22f3&pid=101195&rk=8&rkt=12&sd=334116953173&itm=373693237977&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv9PairwiseWithPLXWeb&brand=Mizuno&_trksid=p2047675.c101195.m1851&amdata=cksum:373693237977fdeb5879b2ce40f6844ef8a9e26a22f3|enc:AQAGAAACELOj1sC08VFRq4CLUpnvphQwobg43ncQU9Q%2FvoOLSWgeIN9sSiFj7ms5ABLiJp6qoztMEkAC3X4JpoWMibhuF67yBGHg7tBINBQG6x%2F59pXMV50m7GMGsMJyB3QejJiR%2BhPML45O9%2FBmnzagOutmA6XiZqMPnFezTCx7cGG8Ot%2Ftel3eoRfYdC41g0T%2FdzJTodCmwwm7SVgUxfcnRiccZIbBOJ7Di2timBSpam1XsAmlT6SHelCbDiLNqu4tRw%2FhP1XQmqCi%2FQdWlkYLEipDJgSqJ%2B9%2FifEnB8yfEWr%2FvV8iMk%2Bm8A2Qzyk6YUgWPgZHZ4Y1FD7NtBNO%2Fs2XFz9dnvy5W6C%2FNIx%2BTNSp6RDeTNGys%2BsxHKGJ2kbqe7GJq30p2zOgJ68O8GzXekL0h%2FP33lauEGNtKqVxsdWRfPrnJtkaTyx04CBkABjmELPEPCacm1aTpSwOXmL%2B3jsZyEJCIokzPH9QtsQ9u%2FfYBY%2BWHo9BDzgWVYFrTqbzEkftGZN8GCRZ7RPqH62PPcag%2BizXUFYs8fVRZT%2BWcJPIdMkcTG2367BBsRXxalsGnNS9sWxNT3G4mWoiB2k7pGvDEjX4Y3BdWCa4%2B2JakF%2FfagViLnP%2BYe05SbCBuP8xN1Isfx0Tnm3KmMGhj5seMBYMPWQIpzIJDzjR4etevBmlaXlDBObBdc6yauV3ATul1Yluc5Lguw%3D%3D|ampidL_CLK|clp:2047675

Click to expand...

Lovely!  I've never bought from Japan though so don't know how import taxes etc work.

Having said that though, the description is for 3 to PW yet the pictures show a SW.  
Also they refer to "Tony" Nakajima rather than Tommy, you'd expect a Japanese seller to get that right so maybe caution is the watchword.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 1, 2021)

Crow said:



			Lovely!  I've never bought from Japan though so don't know how import taxes etc work.

Having said that though, the description is for 3 to PW yet the pictures show a SW. 
Also they refer to "Tony" Nakajima rather than Tommy, you'd expect a Japanese seller to get that right so maybe caution is the watchword.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, it’s quite hard to determine what is a good or bad price and what is straight or not but it could be just people dabbling


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 3, 2021)

Acquired a 3 and 5 wood, Mizuno tp5s in a light brown finish.


----------



## Crow (Sep 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Acquired a 3 and 5 wood, Mizuno tp5s in a light brown finish.
		
Click to expand...

Saw those, good buy.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			Saw those, good buy. 

Click to expand...

Was wondering if I got a bit too emotional by wanting to have a matching bag and overpaid but hey ho I didn’t buy any irons or a putter so I guess I had some wiggle room.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 4, 2021)

All purchases now complete, Macgregor M65W driver purchased this evening.. the one I originally found went for at least £40 + postage, but the guy had this one which was just £25 and similar quality so I indulged myself. 
You will be happy to know no Ping woods are in the bag, and I shall re-grip what needs doing and take them for a 9 hole round off the yellow tees. The yellow tees are the more authentic tee boxes to use for this era of clubs from what I can deduce . Although they to have been pulled back a bit. I will have to dig deeper into the club history to get a clearer picture.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 5, 2021)

I thought I would try and find out more about my driver purchase 

https://www.golfclubatlas.com/forum/index.php?topic=62962.0;wap2

It’s an eye-o-matic, I am not much wiser after this article but the Hogan anecdote is rather amusing… 
There are definitely holy grail versions of the wood , but mine isn’t and to be honest I don’t really buy into stuff like that. My golf purchases are usually emotionally motivated but with some financial control- although my wife thinks otherwise!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I thought I would try and find out more about my driver purchase

https://www.golfclubatlas.com/forum/index.php?topic=62962.0;wap2

It’s an eye-o-matic, I am not much wiser after this article but the Hogan anecdote is rather amusing…
There are definitely holy grail versions of the wood , but mine isn’t and to be honest I don’t really buy into stuff like that. My golf purchases are usually emotionally motivated but with some financial control- although my wife thinks otherwise!!
		
Click to expand...

The early versions of the M65W (model was released in the 1950s I think) had the number stamped into the wood on the toe of the sole, on later versions it was on the sole plate.

I'm not a MacGregor expert by any stretch so can't give you much more than that but it's still a very solid and playable club.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 5, 2021)

Crow said:



			The early versions of the M65W (model was released in the 1950s I think) had the number stamped into the wood on the toe of the sole, on later versions it was on the sole plate.

I'm not a MacGregor expert by any stretch so can't give you much more than that but it's still a very solid and playable club.
		
Click to expand...

This one has the number on the sole plate, so will be a later version. Not sure what the loft will be. 
Just thinking how I will tee it up, now. I suspect very much like my 3 and 5 wood currently, which is low.


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			This one has the number on the sole plate, so will be a later version. Not sure what the loft will be.
Just thinking how I will tee it up, now. I suspect very much like my 3 and 5 wood currently, which is low.
		
Click to expand...

You'll need to experiment a bit to find out what works for your swing, I have it so the equator of the ball is roughly just below the crown of the driver.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 7, 2021)

Mizuno TP5 woods arrived today.. they look great hit them in the net in the garden off my long grass lawn ( some lazy tike hasn’t mowed it for 10 days!) 
The sole plates liked a bit of use , now just waiting on the driver and I will give everything a little pre prep and post pics !


----------



## Crow (Sep 7, 2021)

That's three now with a set of old clubs, where are you based?  Could be time for a mini-meet.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 7, 2021)

Crow said:



			That's three now with a set of old clubs, where are you based?  Could be time for a mini-meet. 

Click to expand...

North Oxfordshire/ Warwickshire border


----------



## Crow (Sep 7, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			North Oxfordshire/ Warwickshire border
		
Click to expand...

Not too far away at all, I'm sure something can be arranged.

Some possible courses:

Brampton Heath
Tadmarton Heath
Rye Hill
Stratford upon Avon
Leamington Spa
etc.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 7, 2021)

Crow said:



			Not too far away at all, I'm sure something can be arranged.

Some possible courses:

Brampton Heath
Tadmarton Heath
Rye Hill
Stratford upon Avon
Leamington Spa
etc.


Click to expand...

Rye Hill is a bit long and isn’t as well kept. 
Taddy is probably of the era 🙂
Will investigate Brampton Heath, Leamington Spa and SuA ..


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 7, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Rye Hill is a bit long and isn’t as well kept.
Taddy is probably of the era 🙂
Will investigate Brampton Heath, Leamington Spa and SuA ..
		
Click to expand...

I've not played Staverton. Just looked and not as pricey as I expected.

What is your home club?


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 7, 2021)

Brampton Heath opened 1994-95, 
SuA 1928 👍
Lemington spa was re designed but it doesn’t say when .. 

I wouldn’t mind Taddy, lem or SuA


----------



## Crow (Sep 7, 2021)

Taddy is good, we had a small Old School meet there a few years ago.
I've not played Leamington or Stratford.
Stavereton is a decent course but it's part of the DeVere group and a bit corporate.

Happy to play any of those, and although it's only a 9 holer, Daventry looks tempting.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 7, 2021)

I have a set too. Would love to try my new, old hickory putter out properly if there is space. I loved the day at Tadmarton.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 7, 2021)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qmItxyNfNJ-aQLwFBhVRgVhcPpbvViSW/view?usp=drivesdk

Tried them out tonight, need new grips. Took a bit of dialling in I was low in flight but I got the tee height with the ball just above the head. Used a red castle or blue bamboo tee and got my weight a bit back ( there is a lot of that) and hit it on the inside of my lead foot .. the trajectory improved and I started to get some impressive yardage out of it. That was with the 3 wood. The 5 wood was just good off the deck, did not challenge myself with the 3 wood off the deck. 
All I can conclude is the ball is pretty much responsible for distance. Given these vintage clubs are shorter shafts if you middle them they go a good way. I suspect the modern ball offers less spin which makes the flights low .. but perhaps a soft compression ball is the answer?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 7, 2021)

Bigfoot said:



			I have a set too. Would love to try my new, old hickory putter out properly if there is space. I loved the day at Tadmarton.
		
Click to expand...

Watch this space or wait for PM. Things are afoot @Bigfoot.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 8, 2021)

Was looking in my morning coffee break for golf balls suitable for vintage golf and found this 

https://eternalsummergolfsociety.org/playing-persimmon-tips-for-getting-started


----------



## Crow (Sep 8, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Was looking in my morning coffee break for golf balls suitable for vintage golf and found this

https://eternalsummergolfsociety.org/playing-persimmon-tips-for-getting-started

Click to expand...

I generally use any of the soft balls; Callaway Supersoft, Srixon Soft Feel or Ultisoft, Titleist Tru-Feel, Wilson DX2 or Duo, etc.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 9, 2021)

4 places available for anyone interested in playing at Tadmarton Heath, vintage sets can be leant. First come first serve. 
Date is 28th September tee time is 14:00 and 14:08 ..


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 10, 2021)

Bump .. any takers?


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 13, 2021)

9 holes tonight with driver,3, and 5 wood. Irons 3 to SW. and 8802 putter.
Started with a double, 3 wood was a cut and I was blocked out . 2nd was a 3 wood past the bunker and PW to 120yards and 30ft putt that was 1/2” short of a birdie. Started to get into it block cut the driver as I was worried about height but it was so far right I could get a 5 iron up along the green at 160ish yards. Got called through by the group in front … they peeled off to the side and I was a bit worried I might kill one of them , so carved it off but it was safe. The guy asked me what I was hitting and I showed him the Macgregor and he was impressed wits beauty. I played the par 5 in 6 strokes as I found the bunker with my 3rd as I just hit the ball straight. Next I waited for the pair on front to get to the 250yard bunker before taking the 3 wood … that club really has some power I was just short of the bunker , probably the best shot I have had on that hole all year. Left me with a choked wedge into the green. Par 3 next was just a case of working my iron required and I hit an 8 stiff . I was confused at 8 and didn’t really fancy a 3 iron off the tee so went 5 wood. Thankfully it landed in a good place but it was long enough to find the first bunker. I have to be honest my putting was not great and the 8802 is an ornament!! 
But I had great fun .. bag is really heavy though will do white tees next time


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2021)

Sounds great! 
I struggle to carry a full bag for 18 holes these days, those old clubs are heavy!


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 13, 2021)

Crow said:



			Sounds great!
I struggle to carry a full bag for 18 holes these days, those old clubs are heavy!  

Click to expand...

I think graphite spoils you .. I think I will need a trolley!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 26, 2021)

I might be able to get these ready for play on Tuesday.




1. A good nail-brushing with washing-up liquid.
2. Soak overnight in white vinegar. Rub off loosened rust and assess if second soaking is needed.
3. Rinse under running tap.
4. Sponging with bicarbonate of soda and water to get rid of residual acidity. Rinse again.
5. Final clean-up with Barkeeper's Friend.

Next step will be repainting the words on the backs "Power Pakt" in bronze and "American Model" in red. 

And now...

Forgot to mention 2 teaspoons of salt to half pint of white vinegar. (that's about 20p worth of vinegar) in a yoghurt pot for 3 clubs.




All nine clubs soaking right now.
The initial scrubbing produced a lot of brown water, which was a good thing. Don't think anything will need a double soaking.

I will try to remember to do a before and after shot of the painting of the backs. I will need to get all painting done tomorrow. Phew! Might not manage it. In which case it will have to be the Dunlop Peter Thomson Mark Fives from around 1967.

Looking forward to my first trip to Tadmarton.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 27, 2021)

Well, I remembered to do a before and after photo for the painting of the 6-iron. What I forgot to do was check whether the before photo was in focus. Of course, I can't go back and re-take that photo now - idiot me!
Anyway...











I think these clubs would respond well to a mechanical polishing and buffing up. But I'm not interested in an "as new" look. I want them to look 60 years old. Being too heavy handed with the paint would also be a mistake - it just looks wrong. Better to be a little patchy with it, so that they still look "what they are" in my view.
I've painted the numbers red, but the photo does not show this very well. They look good in the flesh, I think. A lot better than when purchased, anyway.

I know that I am a long way short of being a golf club restorer.
I'm a very keen titivator - that's all.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 2, 2021)

I have a 1965 book titled “The Ind Coope Book Of Golf”. It is an anthology of writings from golf journalists and famous golfers through the years from the year dot up to 1965.
Original price of 18 shillings and available in hardback at £5.38 including postage from Amazon. My copy has a pencilled 7/6 inside and that I believe is what my dad paid for it.

An extract from “This Man Longhurst” by Bob Ferrier…

"…his golfing obsessions – slow play, the pruning of a swollen rule book, and most of all the modern clubs, and golf balls that fly for miles and render obsolescent the structure and intent of almost every existing golf course – are too well known to require labouring here."


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 2, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I have a 1965 book titled “The Ind Coope Book Of Golf”. It is an anthology of writings from golf journalists and famous golfers through the years from the year dot up to 1965.
Original price of 18 shillings and available in hardback at £5.38 including postage from Amazon. My copy has a pencilled 7/6 inside and that I believe is what my dad paid for it.

An extract from “This Man Longhurst” by Bob Ferrier…

"…his golfing obsessions – slow play, the pruning of a swollen rule book, and most of all the modern clubs, and golf balls that fly for miles and render obsolescent the structure and intent of almost every existing golf course – are too well known to require labouring here."
		
Click to expand...

So was longhurst not very popular? And how big was the original rule book, as it’s quite hefty now!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 2, 2021)

Early Days

By Willie Auchterlonie (Open Champion, 1893)

"We were not nearly so particular in the matter of clubs in those days – naturally, from the force of circumstances – as we are now, and I can very well remember the sort of things that had to do duty for them at the time.
For wooden clubs, any kind of old head and old shaft we could come across was made to serve our purpose, and if they happened, by good luck, to be joined together as a complete club when they came into our possession, then so much the better. But if we chanced to get them separately, then we proceeded to fasten them together by melting own a piece of old gutta-percha ball, and most religiously would we save up any little fragments of old gutta balls that we had for this purpose, and this we would use instead of glue, and it seemed to do very well, too, as a substitute. We afterwards put on string or proper tarry ‘waupin’ if we were fortunate enough to have a piece of it, in as good an imitation of the orthodox manner as we could.
As for iron clubs of any kind, they were very difficult indeed for us to get at that time, and practically the only way in which we could ever manage to get possession of one was by going, two or three of us together, to old Bob Wilson’s smith, which stood a little way along North Street from where I have said we used to play at the lamp-posts, and there lend him a hand by working round his turning lathe for him, because he did not have steam power for this purpose, it all had to be done by hand; and then occasionally for our services in this way we would get some old or spoiled head from him, and very proud indeed we were whenever this happened.
Of course, I need scarcely say who this old Bob Wilson was, as almost every golfer knows or has heard of him. He was the first man to make iron club-heads here in St Andrews, and these heads of his make are valuable yet, both for playing with and as curiosities, especially those with the famous horse-shoe nail in them at the back of the blade."


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2021)

For any Swilken Golf fans out there.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 5, 2021)

Went out yesterday on my own to try out the Merit Persimmons from post #666 and the recently purchased Forgan Power Pakt blades.
Hit two balls down each hole. First five holes were all-over-the-place, but got me plenty of fairway wood practice and got used to the distances that the irons go.
After that made 2 pars on 6,7, 10 and 13. Made one par on 8, 9, 11 and 12. Packed it in after 13 holes as sky looked ominous. Chucked it down on the way home so good decision.
My approximations of iron distances (No - yards)
2 -183, 3 -171, 4 -159, 5 -147, 6 -135, 7 -123, 8 -111, 9 -99, 10 -87
Chatted to pro after play to thank him for the woods and show him the irons. He measured the loft of the 9 to be 49 degrees and the 7 is 38 degrees.
Picked up a modern day 5 iron in the shop and the shaft was longer than my 3.
So I think that I am hitting these irons very well. Love the feel of them.
On the 10th hole, I had 130 to the green, uphill and against the wind. Full 6-iron shot and stopped dead pin high. That's proper vintage golf for me! (shame I missed the putt)


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 12, 2021)

Two lots bought from the same seller on ebay. Cost £19.47 inc postage total.
Signed by author hardback "Collecting Old Golf Clubs" by A A Watt. (@Crow has a copy already, naturally)
26 unused golf balls, all 1.62 size. Various - including Dunlop 65s and Warwicks, Slazenger + and Penfold Ace etc.







I'm calling that 75p per ball and the book for free.
Good ol' ebay!

Could have put this on "I bought today" but this way we get "Vintage Golf" back on page one of Lounge for a bit. Ha ha.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 12, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Two lots bought from the same seller on ebay. Cost £19.47 inc postage total.
Signed by author hardback "Collecting Old Golf Clubs" by A A Watt. (@Crow has a copy already, naturally)
26 unused golf balls, all 1.62 size. Various - including Dunlop 65s and Warwicks, Slazenger + and Penfold Ace etc.

View attachment 39000


View attachment 39001


I'm calling that 75p per ball and the book for free.
Good ol' ebay!

Could have put this on "I bought today" but this way we get "Vintage Golf" back on page one of Lounge for a bit. Ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

They look like gobstoppers ! 
It would be interesting to see how these balls behave on the modern equipment as the modern ball and vintage clubs show a small degradation ( meaning the equipment gains are actually pretty small)


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 17, 2021)

13 days since I last hit a golf ball due to non-golfing holiday in Devon. Did the same today as post #736 on my own with the same clubs. Hit two balls on each hole for nine holes.
I was a total of 7 over par for 18 holes. Two of those were 3-putts. Made 4 pars on the two par 5s.
Really got used to the distances that I can expect from these clubs. Just getting on with it and not equating distances to modern clubs is the way to go, I feel.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 18, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Two lots bought from the same seller on ebay. Cost £19.47 inc postage total.
Signed by author hardback "Collecting Old Golf Clubs" by A A Watt. (@Crow has a copy already, naturally)
26 unused golf balls, all 1.62 size. Various - including Dunlop 65s and Warwicks, Slazenger + and Penfold Ace etc.

View attachment 39000


View attachment 39001


I'm calling that 75p per ball and the book for free.
Good ol' ebay!

Could have put this on "I bought today" but this way we get "Vintage Golf" back on page one of Lounge for a bit. Ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a copy of the book, can’t recall where or when I got it but probably from Oxfam for a pound or two.  It’s interesting to me as someone interested in history of golf rather than as a collector.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm not sure if they'd class as "vintage" or not but I've been offered a set of Wilson FG-51 irons from a mate of my dads. They're gorgeous looking things and I quite fancy taking them off his hands to use at the range and the occasional casual round.

Does anyone have any information on them? Were they a decent set back in the day? Etc

For info I'm not a great ball striker and I'm aware these are blades but I figure it would help me improve with my irons.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 20, 2021)

If they are this model, then I believe they date from 1991-3. Great clubs - 'av 'em!
You've got nothing to lose, except a few pennies maybe. You can only increase your golfing skill by playing with them.
Be warned, you might get hooked and want something older, then something even older, then become an even bigger golfing nutcase. (my personal experience won't necessarily be yours)


----------



## Crow (Oct 20, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I'm not sure if they'd class as "vintage" or not but I've been offered a set of Wilson FG-51 irons from a mate of my dads. They're gorgeous looking things and I quite fancy taking them off his hands to use at the range and the occasional casual round.

Does anyone have any information on them? Were they a decent set back in the day? Etc

For info I'm not a great ball striker and I'm aware these are blades but I figure it would help me improve with my irons.
		
Click to expand...

They're a great set of irons, take them and run.
Early 1990s, forged steel, chrome plated.

Don't believe the crap about "only the best ball strikers can play blades".
Using blades will improve anyone's play.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2021)

My first driver…and No…you’re not having it - it’s not for sale…I‘ll let the vintage experts identify it 😎. I saw it and it’s brothers the 3 and 5 woods in 1984/85 and it was  at first sight - bought the three of them - still got em.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 21, 2021)

Are they T85 like these?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393635368874?hash=item5ba67f0faa:g:ye0AAOSwEa1hbSqk

...yours look much better condition.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 21, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Are they T85 like these?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393635368874?hash=item5ba67f0faa:g:ye0AAOSwEa1hbSqk

...yours look much better condition.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, MacGregor T85 Velocitized Eye-o-matic.  I would have them ‘serviced’ every year.  Still totally love the clubs even though I don’t use them.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 21, 2021)

My 1.62s arrived today. The oldest ones were 3 Penfold Patented. They had reacted with their translucent wrappers to become a subtle shade of orange. I tried scrubbing one with little effect. Then I tried nail varnish remover. Started to see the colour come off. Sadly, getting into the dimples with any pressure proved too difficult. I think it looks worse now. Don't think I'll bother with the other two. I'm sure they are playable as they are.
I have 4 perfect ones like the Penfold on the left which had white-lined wrappers.
9 Slazenger Plus
9 Dunlop 65
1 Dunlop Warwick
And the 1939 rule book is an unmentioned bonus that the seller threw in. Marvellous!


----------



## Crow (Oct 21, 2021)

The stymie should still be in that rule book. 

Any golf club adverts?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 21, 2021)

Rule 31 states that when two balls are within 6 inches of each other the one nearer the hole may be lifted and replaced as near as possible to its original position after the other ball has been played.

Only advert is for Royal Insurance Company, naturally. Last 3 pages is the addresses of every branch in the UK.
Newcastle branch says 41-45 Grey Street and there are big buildings on Grey Street. This might be Barluga on the groundfloor, now.
Leicester branch - it says Hotel Street, but gives no number.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2021)

Quick question gents.  Would you class acushnet ac108’s as vintage, from Google they would seem circa 72/73.


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Quick question gents.  Would you class acushnet ac108’s as vintage, from Google they would seem circa 72/73.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they're a vintage cavity-back / GI iron.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2021)

Me a three pals have arranged a vintage golf game for mid November, one has ordered some blue ridge Sam sneeds, the other some Peter alliss circa 1960 so I can’t help but feel the ac108’s not being bladed are a bit like cheating


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Me a three pals have arranged a vintage golf game for mid November, one has ordered some blue ridge Sam sneeds, the other some Peter alliss circa 1960 so I can’t help but feel the ac108’s not being bladed are a bit like cheating
		
Click to expand...

Great that you're trying vintage!

The first thing to remember is that we do this for enjoyment.
You'll all be unfamiliar with your clubs so will all have similar experiences, positive I hope!

If the initial remit didn't mention blades then who's to complain?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2021)

Well it’s all escalated pretty quickly - it’s now a 4 round series with each of us hosting a round and I’m off to Stevenage to pick up a set of HB&son Aldridge pinseekers (woods and irons)

The plan is one round a month through the winter (nov/dec/Jan/feb)


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Well it’s all escalated pretty quickly - it’s now a 4 round series with each of us hosting a round and I’m off to Stevenage to pick up a set of HB&son Aldridge pinseekers (woods and irons)

The plan is one round a month through the winter (nov/dec/Jan/feb)
		
Click to expand...

That's brilliant!

My first set of vintage irons were Harold Bird & Son Max Faulkner Avengers, still have them.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2021)

I think I’ve got a bad case of crowitis, I’ve found the matching bag!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 27, 2021)

What "vintage" is the wine? and what's with the little gnome attached to your right shoulder?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 28, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I'm not sure if they'd class as "vintage" or not but I've been offered a set of Wilson FG-51 irons from a mate of my dads. They're gorgeous looking things and I quite fancy taking them off his hands to use at the range and the occasional casual round.

Does anyone have any information on them? Were they a decent set back in the day? Etc

For info I'm not a great ball striker and I'm aware these are blades but I figure it would help me improve with my irons.
		
Click to expand...

Well I've picked them up and took them for a hit at the driving range at lunch.

I absolutely adore them. They're in mint condition considering they're the same age as me. Eben the grips looked unused (some wilson branded golf pride wrap style ones)

The feedback (and this is probably true of all blades) is phenomenal and you can tell exactly where on the club the ball was struck. I even enjoyed hitting the 4iron which, although its 24ish degrees I believe, still looks like a butter knife to my eyes.

I can see why the better players love them, especially in the lower irons, as they are so consistent and workable.

Obviously this was all at the range off a mat so the on course experience may be somewhat different but I'm a massive fan and can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 28, 2021)

They look fantastic! So glad you are pleased with them.
It really is good training for creating a more accurate swing and strike.
If you think the sole is thin, then check out how my 1967 Peter Thomson Mark Five 3-iron compares with a 1978 Wilson and a 1989 Mizuno on post #700.

I play modern golf with Ping i10 cavities and playing a game now and again with the old bats has improved my game and been great fun.


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Well I've picked them up and took them for a hit at the driving range at lunch.

I absolutely adore them. They're in mint condition considering they're the same age as me. Eben the grips looked unused (some wilson branded golf pride wrap style ones)

The feedback (and this is probably true of all blades) is phenomenal and you can tell exactly where on the club the ball was struck. I even enjoyed hitting the 4iron which, although its 24ish degrees I believe, still looks like a butter knife to my eyes.

I can see why the better players love them, especially in the lower irons, as they are so consistent and workable.

Obviously this was all at the range off a mat so the on course experience may be somewhat different but I'm a massive fan and can't wait to try them out.
		
Click to expand...

  Sounds like another convert!


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			What "vintage" is the wine? and what's with the little gnome attached to your right shoulder?
		
Click to expand...

2019 Saint Emilion, and very tasty it is too.

The gnome is the Penfold man, it's a Penfold cardigan.  I think even the clothing line has gone under now apart from in the US.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 28, 2021)

...should've gone to Specsavers - the gnome on your right shoulder is me.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 28, 2021)

So after 161 mile trip, a bit of temptation and a couldn’t say no moment…. they are home! The seller ever so nicely threw a curve ball in last minute with “ do you want the pro or the tour woods “ so I now how both!

Both sets of woods still with HB&S branded grips in great condition, the grips on the irons a cracking a little bit we’ll see how we get on.

Full gallery on the below link, 

https://postimg.cc/gallery/fz38n50

But a couple of teasers!


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2021)

Lovely!
Those woods look in great shape, and you've done well to get a 2 iron too.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks crow, I’m well chuffed. If you could give help on a time line or any indication it would be great.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 28, 2021)

They look awesome 👏!


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2021)

Harold Bird & Son weren't great ones for advertising in golf magazines so I'm very limited on dates for their clubs.

The best I could do is take a guess at late 1960s early 1970s.

My Avengers featured in a picture from 1973 and they were still being sold 10 years later!

The company started in 1929, family owned, based in Aldridge, West Mids. 
Son of owner Stuart Bird sold to Robin & Sandra (daughter of Harold) Chapman in 2004 and became Harold Bird Golf, dissolved in 2011.

The below clubs are just HB without the & Son and I suspect are from the late 1950s.






Some other Pinseeker models, I don't have dates for any of these.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 28, 2021)

Nice.  The guy I purchased from has two sets of thunderbird woods that are being sent away to be refurbed.  He had loads of vintage stuff so I’ve sent him the link to this thread to join up.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 29, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Nice.  The guy I purchased from has two sets of thunderbird woods that are being sent away to be refurbed.  He had loads of vintage stuff so I’ve sent him the link to this thread to join up.
		
Click to expand...

Now surely, you are going to want a Pinseeker putter?
Just type "pinseeker putter" into ebay, there's quite a good choice!


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 29, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Now surely, you are going to want a Pinseeker putter?
Just type "pinseeker putter" into ebay, there's quite a good choice!
		
Click to expand...

For what it’s worth I’m not a fan of the bronty, too light and too upright so that will go at some point

I know of a shop near me that will be like a gold mine for this type of stuff so will pop over tomorrow on the way to the range and see what he’s got


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 29, 2021)

A few minutes ago, bought this lovely 2-iron to go with the set post #674.
Not an exact match, but should compliment the set quite well.


----------



## Crow (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice, reviewed in Golf World magazine's new equipment section in 1984.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 29, 2021)

So any tips for trying to hit these small lumps of tree? I’m guessing as tech has changed over the years our swings have adapted also.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 29, 2021)

Arm movements have to be precise and accurate - more like when trying to hit a treble twenty.
Forget about looking for any power or distance. The centre of the face is what you are looking for. 
With a slower swing you will need to have a "later hit" so don't move your weight forward as quickly as you would when smashing it with a big ugly lump of metal. "Stay behind it" a little.
Accept the shorter distance hit and seek the pleasure of a centre-of-face hit and a straight shot with decent trajectory.
Most importantly - find what works for you with these very different implements. Be a skilled craftsman not a slogger.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 29, 2021)

Based on my strike pattern on my f8, I’m crapping it! I almost feel like I should have a old wrecker before taking these out


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 29, 2021)

If you are on the range, start off with some very, very short swings to find the centre of the face and slowly build up from there.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 29, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			If you are on the range, start off with some very, very short swings to find the centre of the face and slowly build up from there.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll start with the 2i as I’m sure it’s smaller than a ball


----------



## Crow (Oct 29, 2021)

Irons aren't overly different from modern clubs, the heads might be a bit smaller depending on your current set but the beauty of that is that it makes you concentrate on getting the middle of the clubface onto the ball.

The woods are where you'll need to work the hardest to achieve a decent result.  As @Voyager EMH says, finding the middle is the key so swing smoothly and don't try and blast it.  A well middled hit will go a surprisingly good distance with more roll out than modern drivers, although that won't be much now we're getting towards winter.. 
Experiment with tee height too, you'll need to get used to a lower tee height than with modern drivers and that can be a bit off-putting at first.
Don't try and steer the ball, release the head through it and you should get a nice little draw.


----------



## Crow (Oct 29, 2021)

And if you can, check the iron lofts against your current set and use that to estimate distance rather than the number on the bottom.
The Pinseekers will probably be a couple of clubs weaker than your current set depending on what they are.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 29, 2021)

Crow said:



			Experiment with tee height too, you'll need to get used to a lower tee height than with modern drivers and that can be a bit off-putting at first.
Don't try and steer the ball, release the head through it and you should get a nice little draw. 

Click to expand...

I’m pretty lucky here as I generally play a very low tee height anyway, my theory was to start low and work upwards.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 30, 2021)

I've bought a job lot of 8 putters today.
I'm familiar with a Spalding Cash-In and that was what caught my eye at first.

Can you give a bit more info from your "club-knowledge" brain about a few of the others. Wilson shotgun, Dunlop Peter Thomson (very thin sole), Letters banker and a right "oldie".


----------



## Crow (Oct 30, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I've bought a job lot of 8 putters today.
I'm familiar with a Spalding Cash-In and that was what caught my eye at first.

Can you give a bit more info from your "club-knowledge" brain about a few of the others. Wilson shotgun, Dunlop Peter Thomson (very thin sole), Letters banker and a right "oldie".
		
Click to expand...


The Wilson looks to be from their darker period between their golden age and today's revival, maybe 1990s?
I have the same Dunlop Peter Thomson, I think it was the second Thomson model they brought out, probably to coincide with the Contour Sole irons of 1962, they're usually chrome plated but the chrome isn't the best wearing, it might all have worn off this one or maybe it was a brass head from the start.
The John Letters Banker was a very popular putter and went through a few variations, this is a later model (given away by the number 5!) but should still be a good putter.
I'm guessing that the Tom Stewart will be a coated shaft club. Tom Stewart was one of the biggest forging houses of the hickory era and their clubs are very well regarded. This is a blade style putter, an Anser style is not a blade, it's an Anser style.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 30, 2021)

The seller did not include a close-up of all of them, but I've seen another one and I'm really hoping the third from top is one of these... Look closely.




...or it might belong in Worst Golf Purchase thread.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 31, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			So after 161 mile trip, a bit of temptation and a couldn’t say no moment…. they are home! The seller ever so nicely threw a curve ball in last minute with “ do you want the pro or the tour woods “ so I now how both!

Both sets of woods still with HB&S branded grips in great condition, the grips on the irons a cracking a little bit we’ll see how we get on.

Full gallery on the below link,

https://postimg.cc/gallery/fz38n50

But a couple of teasers!






















Click to expand...

That set-up looks absolutely superb. A blue Titliest Turfglider trolley would complete it, I feel.
Loads come up on ebay, just bide your time until one appears within an easy collect-in-person radius.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 31, 2021)

This is what I mean.
Lovely little bag and Titliest Turfglider for a fiver.
Just about my limit for collect-in-person.
Then I would keep an eye out for a skip on the way home to fly-tip the clubs.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165156131575?hash=item26741292f7:g:y7MAAOSwV51heD1j


----------



## IanM (Oct 31, 2021)

My first clubs were Dunlop Blueflash.  A few appear on Ebay, quite tempted to get some so I can chop it round with you lot!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 31, 2021)

IanM said:



			My first clubs were Dunlop Blueflash.  A few appear on Ebay, quite tempted to get some so I can chop it round with you lot!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with your search. Meanwhile two of us at least are always willing to lend a set for a game - and you would have a bit of a choice offered to you.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 31, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			This is what I mean.
Lovely little bag and Titliest Turfglider for a fiver.
Just about my limit for collect-in-person.
Then I would keep an eye out for a skip on the way home to fly-tip the clubs.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165156131575?hash=item26741292f7:g:y7MAAOSwV51heD1j

Click to expand...

Quote like your thinking here, worst is I passed through there on the way home from picking the sticks up.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes, its amazing what crops up sometimes, particularly when the seller does not know exactly what they have got.
I'm looking at a pair of headcovers at the moment. I've got 3 sets of retro-look 1,3,5 so I would like this 2 and 4 set for £1.75 each. I might need a detour to the tip on the way home to get rid of some of the other stuff. The seller is within 5 miles.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 31, 2021)

Any suggestions on grips. Currently fitted with Avon but it seems on closer inspection they are pretty cracked so May as well try and grip them.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 31, 2021)

@Crow will be along shortly to advise on grips, I'm sure.

Meanwhile...I just got my headcovers - £3.50 - no other bidders - arranging collection at the moment.
There's a Peter Thomson 3-wood that I hope is playable, as I have a matching 3-10 iron set already and I bought a Peter Thomson putter last night.
You can see the edge of the bag, can't wait to tip it upside down and give it a shake.
You never know what might come out - couple of dead mice - some pre-decimal coins - Mars Bar wrapper with 5d price printed on, who knows? Oh, the anticipation!
I've clearly cropped out some rather embarrassing stuff.







Honestly, £3.50 for the whole lot. I'm such a cheapskate. If he's young with kids, I'll give him a bit more to assuage the guilt.


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Any suggestions on grips. Currently fitted with Avon but it seems on closer inspection they are pretty cracked so May as well try and grip them.
		
Click to expand...

As I'm not going to play any of my sets on a regular basis I don't really care what goes on as long as they look vintage, by which I mean that they don't have to be hard-wearing or anything.
I'll just look for something cheap like the following:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274996051683?hash=item40070abee3:g:6z4AAOSwKcFhcsQ0
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284488926850?hash=item423cdc8682:g:zRgAAOSww9ZhaJaJ

Or if I want to spend a little more then something like these:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291129102317?epid=1258397949&hash=item43c8a58fed:g:Ol8AAOxyeZNTU5wU


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 1, 2021)

Here is the full picture from ebay. I'm not too embarrassed now.




Small Greban bag. No tears, zips work, no damp-damage inside and solid bottom. Headcovers are near mint condition and 3-wood will be playable (just) with a new grip.
Lets not talk about the irons for now.
I got home, after a ten-minute each way drive and being £3.50 lighter of pocket, and took the clubs out and checked all the pockets.
Then the moment I was waiting for. I gave it a little shake while still the right way up. Yes, there's something at the bottom alright.
Upside down and a few shakes and taps...




Well, you couldn't make it up - except I did, nearly.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

Chops 10p each…. Defo vintage prices


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Chops 10p each…. Defo vintage prices
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was hoping for something pre-decimal, but not bad eh?
Two halves of the teepeg - I could glue them together, maybe?
I can't identify or remember what sweeties came in those blue wrappers.
The very faded blue and white one bottom right is a fox's glacier mint wrapper - the polar bear was just visible.
I'm thinking about putting the Molitor back on ebay to get some of my money back - it is mint condition!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2021)

Them blue sweeties are the fudge from quality street…. Apparently 😉


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 2, 2021)

Some excellent identifying there, well done and many thanks.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Some excellent identifying there, well done and many thanks.

View attachment 39293

Click to expand...


And I can’t work out where the mid range timber comes from


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 2, 2021)

If you are referring to my new 3-wood, take a look at post #206 on page 11. @Crow has a beautiful set.
I cleaned up that 3-wood last night. It is much better than I previously thought. Nowhere near the condition of @Crow's of course, but definitely playable with a new grip.
I have a set of Peter Thomson Mark 5 irons that I have played a couple of rounds with already and the Peter Thomson putter might be arriving later this week.
All I need now is a suitable driver to go with.
Cleaned up the bag today. Also very usable. No way are 14 clubs are going in, however.  10 or 12 clubs will be a squeeze. Tried putting tubes in - only 8 would go.
Headcovers are fantastic shiny glossy things from the 1970s I would say. Really quite beautiful.
So, lets say £1 for the bag, £1 for the 3-wood and £0.75 each for the headcovers = £3.50
Now as for those irons 3, 5, 7, 9 ......................................


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm intrigued, what are "those irons" exactly?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 2, 2021)

All will be revealed at some point. Rather rusty to say the least!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 3, 2021)

For more information, just type "Parmate golf clubs" into google images. Very interesting search results!!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 3, 2021)

So that's a Greban bag, 2 lurrrrrvley headcovers, a Peter Thomson 3-wood and 3, 5, 7, 9 irons - the whole caboodle for £3.50 from ebay.  (OK - so 5 new grips will be required)


----------



## Crow (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice!
Can you tell if they're a chromed steel or stainless steel?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 3, 2021)

Stainless at a guess, because there are no "chips" that you usually see with old battered neglected chrome ones.
Never heard of these. Haven't found out anything from internet. No bands on the shafts for a clue either. They look and feel like they must have been fairly good quality in their day, whatever year that was. I would guess at late 1970s, though the bag and the PT 3-wood are early 70s, I believe.
Any ideas?


----------



## Crow (Nov 3, 2021)

A true blade style head and I'd guess late 1960s or early 1970s for the date, 
I'd imagine that they were produced by one of the larger brands (George Nicoll, John Letters, Ben Sayers or such) for sale by A.N. Other.
Apart from that I'm afraid I can't help


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 3, 2021)

My 8 putters arrived today, pictures posts #781 and #783. Does anyone have any advice on how to remove some horrible black paint from inside the cavity of the John Letters Banker 5?
The paint can be seen on both pictures.
The one I had hoped would be a "Voyager" putter is just a bit of an ugly one with no markings. There is a "Voyager" putter available on ebay, trouble is, those putters are rubbish.
The Spalding Cash-in was a disappointment; bent shaft at the bottom causing a huge offset and shaft poking through the grip at the top.
Can't fault the rest. Intriguing one is the silver goose style one in near mint condition. "Rally, made in Japan" on the shaft label and RG-4 on the sole.
Overall, very happy with less than £2 per club including postage, because the 4 photographed by the seller in close-up will be out on the course at some point.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 3, 2021)

My guess is that the Parmates are a copy (maybe Japanese) of Wilson Walter Hagen Professional, although they have a thinner sole than the Hagens.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 4, 2021)

Will somebody in the North-East please buy this golf bag that is collection only, it is driving me mad seeing it there on ebay.

This is a highly collectable Daiwa "Coach Collection" bag that is worth at least £75 in this condition and is on "Buy It Now" for £15.

I don't want it for me, I would like someone here to have it.


----------



## Crow (Nov 4, 2021)

There are some great sets of ladies clubs that come up on ebay, often in superb condition.

For example, these Slazenger, Jean Donald Personal model irons and persimmon wood are an unbelievable bargain.

The irons, putter and wood date to the late 1950s yet look as though they've hardly ever seen a golf course.
The bag is in equally fine condition and you even get some vintage balls and a 1960 rule book!

Damn it, I'm needing all my willpower to stop making an offer myself.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255084666205?hash=item3b643b1d5d:g:HeIAAOSwPFhhEPDy


----------



## Pants (Nov 4, 2021)

Go on Crow.  You know you want to


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 4, 2021)

If you manage to resist the urge right through until Christmas, I'll give you my 1939 rule book and a 2-red-dot 1.62 ball as a reward for being a good boy!

Meanwhile, try and distract yourself by focussing on something else...


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2021)

I never ever thought suffer from a case of “old stick envy” but boy I’ve got it bad!

watch this space!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 5, 2021)

Went out today with my newly acquired Tom Stewart putter (#782) and Maxfli 2-iron (#771) together with Maxfli Australian Blade set (#671), Confidence 4-wood (#672) and, I have to confess, Cobra F-speed driver. Hit the driver off only 6 tees 1,3,5,7,8 and 15.
Whizzed round in under 3 hours as a two ball. Neither of us bothered about keeping score or playing against each other.
My first round with those irons - no problems.
The putter, being a blade, makes you think you have to hit it fairly hard. But boy is it heavy. Over hit a few long ones!
Had 20 minutes on the practice green afterwards to try out some of my other new putters.
Peter Thomson is also heavy feel, has a lovely Penfold grip and is a full 36 inches. Bit of a beast!
Sorry to have to admit that the John Letters Banker is the most comfortable (Anser style, sorry). It makes an interesting "ding" that doesn't happen if you don't get the sweet spot.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I never ever thought suffer from a case of “old stick envy” but boy I’ve got it bad!

watch this space!
		
Click to expand...

So finally round to getting some pics and I have to say I’m really not wanting to let these go, even though they are a gift for my best man.

I purchased these from an guy in his mid 50’s who had kept these when his dad past, the bag says Slazenger 198? So I would guess the clubs have to be - further 10th are plus old so late 60’s early 70’s

Slazenger Peter Alliss A series irons 3-sw (9 missing) - all with matching Ferrell numbers.

Matching woods in 1, 3, 4 again all with matching Ferrell numbers

All with matching grips 

What looks like an answer copy putter (any help here)

The story is that the farther was a Scotsman and a keen single figure golfer.  I really wanted the putter for my own set ….. but given that these were his last set I feel obligated for them to stay together, although no sentimental value to me I can’t help but feel that’s the right thing to do.

full gallery - https://postimg.cc/gallery/FzhYWZF

irons 






















Putter








Woods















All clubs fitted with these grips which might help with approx age


----------



## Crow (Nov 6, 2021)

Very nice!

Check with your best man whether or not he'll appreciate the gift, he might prefer something new. 

I don't have a date for this model but I'd guess mid 1960s.
Great that they've got the original leather grips, they can be restored to make them soft and grippy again.

The GT 300 Anser copy is one of many, the Anser has to be the most copied putter of all time.

I have a GT 400 putter but as of yet I've not been able to find out who made them.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2021)

Cheers crow, I was impressed that the Ferrells were all code matched it’s just a shame the 9i is missing


----------



## Crow (Nov 6, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Cheers crow, I was impressed that the Ferrells were all code matched it’s just a shame the 9i is missing
		
Click to expand...

For UK clubs the ferrule number usually relates to the spec of the clubs, so it might tell you if it's a men's or ladies, the shaft type and flex, the series number, etc.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2021)

Irons are 0002, shafts regular flex as all clubs have Original stickers


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 6, 2021)

Are you going to do any work on them?

Opinions vary, but I would not paint touch-up the woods. I would merely apply some protective varnish where needed.
Iron heads soaking in white vinegar overnight then a scrub with an old toothbrush.
Final cleaning with Bar Keepers Friend Power Cream.
Optional touching up of lettering.
The sideways A - I think this was blue like these Slazenger JN 2000 with a thin blue triangle.


This not my set - I've snipped the pic from a set on sale at a silly price.
Personally, I'm not keen on blue lettering on clubs and I've redone the JN on mine in a bronze/gold type colour.
The thin triangles I've left alone - some have a bit of blue in them and some almost no colour.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2021)

I hadn’t planned any work on them but that being said once we had our four round series I may collect them and give them some love in the spring.

Any recommendations on varnish?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 6, 2021)

You need Exterior Varnish or even Yacht Varnish. You are doing a practical job of preventing further water damage not creating a shiny beautiful thing.
I picked up some Wickes own brand yacht varnish at a reduced price, but 1 Litre is far too much really. Its the only one I've used on woods so far.
Ronseal is the most expensive and Wiilko own brand is cheap and smaller tins of 250ml. 
Applying it very very thinly but not missing any spots is fairly intricate work. Overdoing it can look poorer than the opposite.


----------



## Crow (Nov 6, 2021)

I use a spray tin, thin coats and sand down any rough areas first.
Also, mask off the whipping and any areas you don't want to spray.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m assuming we are trying to keep the varnish away from the insert?


----------



## Crow (Nov 6, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I’m assuming we are trying to keep the varnish away from the insert?
		
Click to expand...

No, varnish on the insert is fine.
The whole head can be dipped in a tin of varnish, I was thinking more of the whipping and shaft, probably the only parts you wouldn't want to varnish.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks crow


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 6, 2021)

There is a small crack on the sole of the driver. 
I'm not sure what needs to be done there.
Will varnish be enough to seal it?


----------



## Crow (Nov 6, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			There is a small crack on the sole of the driver.
I'm not sure what needs to be done there.
Will varnish be enough to seal it?
		
Click to expand...

Hard to say in a laminated head, it might just be the bottom layer that's shrunk a bit due to water penetration or it might go deeper.
A pin might reveal how deep the crack goes, if it's deep the shaft should ideally be removed and the head reset with epoxy and clamped tight while it dries, but it's not a valuable club so might not be worth the effort.
You could try sticking some epoxy glue in anyway in prior to varnishing.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 7, 2021)

I got all the black paint out of the John Letters Banker 5 and I've shone it up a bit. I tried scrubbing with fairy liquid first, but all I did was make the black more shiny. White spirit in the end, but I had to work fast, because it turned to a nasty black sludge very quickly and I had kitchen roll at the ready.
I've included a pic of my JN 2000 7-iron. I'm never going to sell this set, so I thought I would indulge myself with bronze paint down the markings at the edges of the face. Not too OTT, I hope. The previous owner had touched up the red "2000" but over-splodged in places and I actually removed some with cotton bud and nail varnish remover.




I needed black paint only on the soles of the PW and SW. These were in very good condition when purchased and I have the matching 1, 2, 3, 4 woods as well. I paid about a quarter of the price that some ebay seller wants for his irons only set right now. Oh, by the way, although they were called "2000" they date from the early 1970s. (Thanks to @Crow for the info)


----------



## Crow (Nov 7, 2021)

Paint fill in the markings boxing in the grooves was sometimes used on the original paint finish.
I've got a set of very good condition Slazenger irons where you can clearly see the original gold paint fill.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2021)

Any tips for roughing up old slippery grip rites?


----------



## Crow (Nov 7, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Any tips for roughing up old slippery grip rites?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Victory Greens, he worst grip ever IMHO.

I try and re-grip these ASAP, you can try putting the wraps used in tennis etc on them if you want a quick fix.
I've tried sandpaper but it doesn't seem to help much.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 7, 2021)

Fairy liquid revives rubber … but it has its limits. I got rid of the grips as they were horrific


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2021)

Crow said:



			Sounds like Victory Greens, he worst grip ever IMHO.

I try and re-grip these ASAP, you can try putting the wraps used in tennis etc on them if you want a quick fix.
I've tried sandpaper but it doesn't seem to help much.
		
Click to expand...

It’s exactly them but in black/white combo.  The rubber is cracked so will need changing, I’m just not sure I can get them done by Sunday


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 9, 2021)

I played today and...
...I thought I would photograph the clubs I played with after I cleaned them this afternoon.

Confidence woods 1, 3, 4.
Dunlop Maxfli Original Blade 2-iron.
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blade 3-SW
John Letters Banker 5 putter.
Wilson bag and a Titliest Turfglider trolley.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I played today and...
...I thought I would photograph the clubs I played with after I cleaned them this afternoon.

Confidence woods 1, 3, 4.
Dunlop Maxfli Original Blade 2-iron.
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blade 3-SW
John Letters Banker 5 putter.
Wilson bag and a Titliest Turfglider trolley.

View attachment 39432

Click to expand...


Theres nothing cooler than the sw from a set of blades.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 9, 2021)

I still have my first set which was handed down to me by my uncle.
He bought them immediately upon returning from Korea, circa 1954.
They were quite old when I got them, but I learned to play with them.
They just needed re-gripping.

MacGregor Tommy Armour Tourney Eye-O-Matic ___1, 3, 4
Wilson Staff DynaPowered___2-9 ( no PW included )
Spalding Dynamiter__sand iron
Spalding Cash In___putter

Lofts are about 2 clubs weaker than modern equipment.
I'd have been fine if they had stuck with the old standard.

Also some individually wrapped in cellophane 1.62" diameter Dunlop balls that he bought in Bermuda still remain in the real leather bag,
which is in a shape no longer seen today and quite dried out.  

I had played some of them when I was a kid, but I have none of those unwrapped ones remaining.
They were wound, of course.
The covers were neither urethane nor surlyn--they were natural balata rubber and cracked if you stared at them.

My finished basement is decorated with all the clubs that I've ever owned since then.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 11, 2021)

My next door neighbour has given me a TM RBZ Stage 2 driver. Not loaned - given. Said it never worked for him.




Placed like this, the grip of the big ugly one still goes 1 inch higher than the persimmon driver. Both "standard" length for their time, I assume.
I feel I'm bound to hit the RBZ further, of course. But for social golf - which will give me more enjoyment/pleasure to play with?
I know which one I prefer to look at!


----------



## Crow (Nov 11, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			My next door neighbour has given me a TM RBZ Stage 2 driver. Not loaned - given. Said it never worked for him.



Placed like this, the grip of the big ugly one still goes 1 inch higher than the persimmon driver. Both "standard" length for their time, I assume.
I feel I'm bound to hit the RBZ further, of course. But for social golf - which will give me more enjoyment/pleasure to play with?
I know which one I prefer to look at!
		
Click to expand...

Easy answer for you and me.  

If you're going to play through the winter I'd also recommend getting some "weatherproof" options for your woods.
These can be early steel heads or polymer heads, anything that won't be damaged by playing in wet, muddy conditions. 
Something like the below, Sparkbrook Golf Co Cypress point polymer and 1980s Titleist steel head. 





The Titleist 1 wood is actually smaller than a wooden 1 wood due to weight, see comparison picture below.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 13, 2021)

Well it’s the first round tomorrow and due to an injury my first swing will be on the first tee…. Wish me luck!


----------



## Crow (Nov 13, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Well it’s the first round tomorrow and due to an injury my first swing will be on the first tee…. Wish me luck!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 13, 2021)

Crow said:



			Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Have been advised by a close friend and ex club builder that the shafts in the pin seekers are not the nicest on a thin shot, I think his exact words were “ if you think that 2i it’s going to break your elbow “


----------



## Crow (Nov 13, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Have been advised by a close friend and ex club builder that the shafts in the pin seekers are not the nicest on a thin shot, I think his exact words were “ if you think that 2i it’s going to break your elbow “
		
Click to expand...

I'd be surprised if HB&S clubs had anything other than regular shafts in them, admittedly regular from yesteryear seems stiffer than today's regular but I don't think you'll have any issues with the shafts.  Do they have a shaft band/label saying what they are?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2021)

One for crow

Built a mate a set of clubs out of some I had knocking about 

Irons MITSUSHIBA VERDICT IRONS

Couple of slazenger woods .. the 5 wood is steel head lol 

Any good the irons?


----------



## Crow (Nov 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			One for crow

Built a mate a set of clubs out of some I had knocking about

Irons MITSUSHIBA VERDICT IRONS

Couple of slazenger woods .. the 5 wood is steel head lol

Any good the irons?
		
Click to expand...

Mitsushiba are a bit too modern for me to comment other than to say that they're a straightforward brand with nothing fancy, that will get the job done.
They won't be as forgiving as the latest GI clubs but in my view that's a good thing.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 13, 2021)

Crow said:



			I'd be surprised if HB&S clubs had anything other than regular shafts in them, admittedly regular from yesteryear seems stiffer than today's regular but I don't think you'll have any issues with the shafts.  Do they have a shaft band/label saying what they are?
		
Click to expand...


All banding looks original Hb with reg stickers


----------



## Crow (Nov 13, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			All banding looks original Hb with reg stickers
		
Click to expand...

You'll be fine then, enjoy.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 14, 2021)

What an enjoyable walk, started scruffy but 29points.  All of us had a great time.


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			What an enjoyable walk, started scruffy but 29points.  *All of us had a great time*.
		
Click to expand...

The bit in bold is the main thing.
29 is pretty good for a first showing.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 14, 2021)

Crow said:



			The bit in bold is the main thing.
29 is pretty good for a first showing. 

Click to expand...

Cheers crow, everyone just had such a giggle with another two wanting to join in at round 2, thinned that 2iron and my hands are still bloody stinging.


----------



## Crow (Nov 30, 2021)

Browsing ebay and I came across this bad boy from Regal!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 6, 2021)

What great fun this Vintage Golf is...


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 6, 2021)

Not that I’ve been looking, just asking for a friend……. At what age does something become vintage?

I have “ a friend “ looking to build an iconic bag from 79/80 era but not sure how some would take playing with clubs of this age.  For example taylormade KVD irons and Pittsburgh persimmon woods…. Apparently. 😇


----------



## Crow (Dec 6, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Not that I’ve been looking, just asking for a friend……. At what age does something become vintage?

I have “ a friend “ looking to build an iconic bag from 79/80 era but not sure how some would take playing with clubs of this age.  For example taylormade KVD irons and Pittsburgh persimmon woods…. Apparently. 😇
		
Click to expand...

There are no strict definitions for vintage.
Some hickory societies have cut-off dates, for example pre-1935 for general hickories or pre-1900 for guttie hickory, but vintage and classic as a whole are much looser in their "rules", probably because it's still in its infancy with regards to organised competition.

Classic/vintage meets I've been to are under the broad brush of "wooden woods (persimmon or laminated) and blade style irons and putters of simple design".

My own view is, play what you enjoy playing.

Personally I focus on UK made clubs covering a wide range of dates, my oldest are hickory but they go right up to the late 1980s.
I have no qualms about steel headed woods and indeed have a set of late 1980s Titleist steel head woods and some Petron steel/polymer woods of similar vintage (these are used when conditions are wet and not good for proper woods).

I'd be happy to play a game with you if you had such an iconic bag and would enjoy selecting clubs of a similar vintage.  
There are lots of wooden woods from 1979/80 right up until the late 1980s and beyond, in fact a few companies and individuals still make very good wooden clubs.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 6, 2021)

I’ve looked down other routes, but as a kid caddying I had fond memories of ping eye and taylormade equipment .. just enjoying the current stuff at the moment, I just wasn’t sure if there’s a stigma around it.


----------



## Crow (Dec 6, 2021)

Early Ping stuff is very collected, there's a facebook group dedicated to it, one of the mods is in the UK.

facebook.com/groups/224999788715463/about


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 7, 2021)

"Pittsburgh Persimmon" was a derogatory nickname at first - the town being associated with mining and steel production. Due to these early metal woods being a success, the company made the name official. Quick copy and paste coming up...

Gary Adams started TaylorMade in the late 1970s out of his home in Illinois with an idea that the two-piece golf ball wasn't a fad. Adams recognized the way irons interacted with the new balls and believed steel drivers would outperform the persimmon drivers of the day.
*Founding TaylorMade*
Adams approached PGA touring pro Ron Streck in 1978 with three metal woods. Adams' metal woods out-drove some of the longest hitters on tour, and at that year's PGA Merchandise Show he received close to $50,000 in orders.
*Pittsburgh Persimmon*
Ron Streck won the 1981 Houston Open using the first TaylorMade driver. The company's drivers earned the nickname "Pittsburgh Persimmon" as TaylorMade used steel rather than persimmon to construct their drivers. Adams and Streck started stamping it on the toe of all their drivers, and it developed into one of their strongest lines throughout the 1980s. In the process, golf adapted to the popular “metal-woods" seen today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I played today and...
...I thought I would photograph the clubs I played with after I cleaned them this afternoon.

Confidence woods 1, 3, 4.
Dunlop Maxfli Original Blade 2-iron.
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blade 3-SW
John Letters Banker 5 putter.
Wilson bag and a Titliest Turfglider trolley.

View attachment 39432

Click to expand...

Takes me back. I had a set of Maxfli Australian blades. Loved them at the time. Think I went from those to a set of Ben Sayers "Ray Floyd" irons


----------



## Crow (Dec 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Takes me back. I had a set of Maxfli Australian blades. Loved them at the time. Think I went from those to a set of Ben Sayers "Ray Floyd" irons
		
Click to expand...

Nice irons those Ray Floyds, yours were most likely the 1983 release, as opposed to the Ray Floyd "Power Ridged" which were 1970.




Oh, and talking of the Ray Floyd "Power Ridged", let me make a shameless plug.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2021)

Crow said:



			Nice irons those Ray Floyds, yours were most likely the 1983 release, as opposed to the Ray Floyd "Power Ridged" which were 1970.

View attachment 39868


Oh, and talking of the Ray Floyd "Power Ridged", let me make a shameless plug.







Click to expand...

I thought they were slightly earlier than 83 but bow to your specialist knowledge. In hindsight should have stuck to the Maxfli


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 12, 2021)

Now then.
Compare this 1933 Rule book with the 1939 one I got for free with a job-lot of 1.62 balls pictured in post #747




Makes me wonder...


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 15, 2021)

Anyone got an age in these, Google is bringing up various info:















Also I keep seeing references to bar keepers friend but Google brings up various types, any help here would be great.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 15, 2021)

Bar Keepers Friend

Two types

Power Cream.
Powder.

The powder is much more abrasive. Do not use this on chrome finishes.

You can rub the cream fairly hard with a J-cloth. Best to give a simple nail-brush scrub with fairy liquid first.
The Power Cream should be the finishing touch. Read instructions on bottle.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks you kindly.  Time to use HID’s prime account 👌


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 15, 2021)

On a separate topic, is there clubs of this era that are deemed more desirable such a Jonny miller California etc.  there seems loads of Wilson and Slazenger stuff about , hogan and MacGregor a little harder to come by


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2021)

Ref the Wilson Sam Snead, they were in production for many years in many variations, dating them isn't easy as they're what are called a "store-line" club rather than a "pro-line".

These are American terms and refer to the point of sale; pro-line were reserved purely for sale through professional shops, store-line were sold at general retail outlets.
The pro-line clubs are recorded in manufacturers catalogues with full specs and so are easy to date, store-line clubs generally aren't.

This might make the store-line clubs sound rubbish but while they might be inferior to the pro-line, most of them were still very good clubs.
Here in the UK we never really had that distinction of pro-line and store-line, top end clubs were just more expensive than the lower end.

Looking at your irons I'd guess 70s or 80s.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 15, 2021)

That explains while Google brings up conversations of our American buddies referring to sports store ranges. I wasn’t sure if the pro ranges were linked to players such as Snead, Jonny miller etc as it seems tagging onto iconic name was the rage back then.


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			On a separate topic, is there clubs of this era that are deemed more desirable such a Jonny miller California etc.  there seems loads of Wilson and Slazenger stuff about , hogan and MacGregor a little harder to come by
		
Click to expand...

There are clubs that have a much stronger following and these are for the main part the top American pro-line clubs by such as MacGregor, Wilson, Hogan and Spalding.

With regard to your personal collecting, it's always best to buy what you like rather than what the market dictates.
I'm a fan of UK clubs which is useful as they're generally considered to be the poor relation even here in the UK, and to be honest they are when compared to the best offerings from America but there are some excellent models to be found, and I have a soft spot for the "junk end".

Slazenger Johnny Miller California are okay but I wouldn't say they were among the best from UK makers. 


The pictures below might give an idea of what I'm referring to.

Pro-line clubs by MacGregor:

1963 MT FC4000, note the flame ceramic faces, lovely ferrules and general sharp finish, these and most American clubs of the time are forged heads.



1966 RMT1, drop-dead gorgeous.




1967 VIP




Pro-line clubs by Wilson:

1965 Dyna-Power




1971 Dyna-Power "Buttonback"





And finally some "cheap-as-chips" UK clubs:

Early 1960s Sparkbrook Cypress Point USA Model




Mid 1980s Slazenger Seve Ballesteros




Early 1970s McGhie Tiger Tee


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 15, 2021)

Any confessions 😂😂


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Any confessions 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I said I had a soft spot for the junk end, the bottom three are mine.


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			That explains while Google brings up conversations of our American buddies referring to sports store ranges. I wasn’t sure if the pro ranges were linked to players such as Snead, Jonny miller etc as it seems tagging onto iconic name was the rage back then.
		
Click to expand...

Any American club with a name on it is usually store-line, while with UK clubs they were often the better models.

1957 release date Dunlop Peter Thomson




1982 Slazenger Johnny Miller JM63


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 15, 2021)

I like them slazzies


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I like them slazzies
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2021)

Crow said:









Click to expand...

Got a feeling his next round at….fuzzy old age… down Texas way was also a 63. I was going to say I remember it well but, in truth, I’m not so sure these days. But I do remember he was in a stunning vein of form around then.

He was like watching Greg Norman at his best.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Anyone got an age in these, Google is bringing up various info:















Also I keep seeing references to bar keepers friend but Google brings up various types, any help here would be great.
		
Click to expand...

They’re early 70’s and could be bought for £8 a club. They were my first matched set, and were bought in ones and twos with my paper round money. I also had the 2&4 wood. I, basically, wore the 2 wood out as it was my ‘driver’ for a good number of years, and was also good off the fairway.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks hobbit, was it that model as I have a friend who also has a set of sneads that are a lot smoother so would assume slightly older, they also don’t have the trilby logo.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 16, 2021)

The only relevance to 'Vintage' is the combined ages of SWMBO and myself but when we stayed at the MARINE Hotel in Troon a couple of months ago, we actually wound up staying in 'The Johnny Miller suite' (sheer luck actually)-nice big bedroom, separate dressing room, lovely big bathroom and a nice large sitting area plus looked down onto 
Royal Troon clubhouse and course- lovely few days + didn't rain


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Thanks hobbit, was it that model as I have a friend who also has a set of sneads that are a lot smoother so would assume slightly older, they also don’t have the trilby logo.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, you might be right. Mine definitely had the trilby on them but I have a feeling it was smaller and at the end of “Sam Snead.” The shape of the 8, which is what drew me, is definitely the same.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 16, 2021)

These are my mates sneads, as above it looks like the trilby version have “ tech “ added, rather like the tribulators on a ping driver.  Bills definitely look more traditional.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 17, 2021)

Anyone got some black or black/gold retro head covers taking up space that they want to move on….


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 28, 2021)

IanM said:



			This has got me looking and thinking.

First clubs I owned were Dunlop Blue Flash.  Half set, driver and 5 wood and odd number irons, bought in about 1984 from a house in Hindhead following an "Ad" in the "Surrey Advertiser!" 

There's a few of them about for very little money.  They were they cheap end of the range, but the nostalgia value might be worth a purchase.
		
Click to expand...

How about these,
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275081721648?hash=item400c25f730:g:tTYAAOSwt1phyy64
You would have to ask the seller if the woods are 1,2,3 or 2,3,4 or even 1,3,4. There must be either a 2-iron or 10-iron - again you would have to message the seller.
Don't know what the extra driver is - maybe @Crow can identify.
Great bargain potential though. The rust would come off with a good overnight soaking in white vinegar.


----------



## IanM (Dec 28, 2021)

But I'd have to get to Chichester 😄

But I might just have a go!


----------



## Crow (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't know what the extra driver is, woods are very hard to identify without any decals or sole stamps.
I'd guess that the irons are 2 to SW, some shaft rust that might be cosmetic only.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			But I'd have to get to Chichester 😄

But I might just have a go!
		
Click to expand...

Only an hour to go and no bids so far.

You get a nice old bag with some tubes - and some cleaning, painting, varnishing and regripping tasks to do now that you're retired. How can you resist?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275081721648?hash=item400c25f730:g:tTYAAOSwt1phyy64


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2022)

Messaged the bloke last week, he wants a collection.... I am in South Wales and no plans to be anywhere near there for a while.  Shame really


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 4, 2022)

Is there no friend, relative or forum member in that area who could collect and store for you for a while?


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2022)

Nope... otherwise would have asked.  Could have bought them for 99p!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2022)

Not a collector of vintage clubs (yet) but do keep my eyes open for vintage golf books when I’m in charity shops.  And so today I picked up a good condition (slight scuffing to dust cover) vintage 1961 hardback copy of _Bobby Jones - Golf is my Game_ (1959).

Looks like a fascinating read and a quick look finds him describing how he designed each of the holes of Augusta to be played - with a golf architect’s drawing of each.

On playing the course he writes ‘_Overall the Augusta National is not intended to be a punishing golf course.  It is however, a course which under competition conditions (that is with the green surfaces firm and keen) severely tests the player‘s temperament.  The difficult greens demand fierce and unremitting concentration and determination.  When the golf course is wet and the wind quiet, it is easy. We always hope it will not be that way in the first week in April’_

On that we say _Amen. _Roll on April.

And he really dislikes fourball golf (a slow cop-out?), foursomes being the real deal.


----------



## Crow (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm usually a blades only collector but when I saw this very early perimeter weighted 5 iron I had to buy it as a curiosity.

Not sure exactly who made it (Gibson maybe?) but it's a coated shaft, dot faced club from the 1930s.
Searching on ebay, however, I found an even earlier version with a hickory shaft, not so defined in the perimeter weighting but the same design.

There's a 3 iron on sale now on ebay should any other collectors wish to acquire an example!

(Edited to add the pictures, don't know why they didn't attach first time!  And I'm pretty sure now that it is by Gibson)


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2022)

Ok Mr @Crow  .  Just bought a Blueflash driver and have matching irons coming.  I still have my first ever putter that I never sold from 1985. 

Nearly ready to join you folk on a vintage meet.

What sort of headcover would these have had?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 27, 2022)

Arrived today. Set of Slazenger Accupower woods 1,3,5 and three sets of headcovers all from same seller on ebay. (He chucked in a bonus Browning 5-wood cover)


----------



## Crow (Jan 27, 2022)

IanM said:



			Ok Mr @Crow  .  Just bought a Blueflash driver and have matching irons coming.  I still have my first ever putter that I never sold from 1985.

Nearly ready to join you folk on a vintage meet.

What sort of headcover would these have had?
		
Click to expand...

The irons and putter wouldn't have had head covers  but the driver would have had something like those @Voyager EMH shows in his post following yours.  

I have a few spare head covers so if we meet for a game (and I'm all for it!) then I'll bring one along for you.


----------



## IanM (Jan 28, 2022)

Ah... just spotted a 5 wood... 

Now I need an 80s bag!

I told my wife about the Vintage Golf outings.   She said I'd be ok if folk dress up as my wardrobe is still full of 80s clothes!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2022)

IanM said:



			Ah... just spotted a 5 wood...

Now I need an 80s bag!

I told my wife about the Vintage Golf outings.   She said I'd be ok if folk dress up as my wardrobe is still full of 80s clothes! 

Click to expand...

Here you go


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 28, 2022)

Usually plenty of bags on ebay. Dunlop/Slazenger have such a cheapo image now that people forget they made good stuff in the 60s and 70s.
I bided my time with a bag I fancied last year when I first saw it in August.
Seller had this Slazenger bag on sale at £39.99 to include postage. Several weeks went by with no takers. Then he dropped the price to £29.99, same thing, no takers. Finally he got fed up and it was auction, £5 starting price with £6.50 postage. I won the auction with a £11.51 bid at the end of November.
Lovely bag for £18.01.




Worth waiting for, I think.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 28, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



Here you go







Click to expand...

 Ugly faux tat.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Arrived today. Set of Slazenger Accupower woods 1,3,5 and three sets of headcovers all from same seller on ebay. (He chucked in a bonus Browning 5-wood cover)

View attachment 40837

Click to expand...

Very nice.  If you need a home for one of the sets of red head covers a friend is looking for a set.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 28, 2022)

IanM said:



			Ah... just spotted a 5 wood...

Now I need an 80s bag!

I told my wife about the Vintage Golf outings.   She said I'd be ok if folk dress up as my wardrobe is still full of 80s clothes! 

Click to expand...

Well, if you need a cover for the 5-wood, I've just cleaned up the one that arrived yesterday that I didn't ask for and don't need.




Yours for what I paid, nowt.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 28, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Very nice.  If you need a home for one of the sets of red head covers a friend is looking for a set.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, they are all resting on top of sets of woods in various places in the house. Still have one set of woods that is naked.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



 Ugly faux tat.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say I liked it......


----------



## IanM (Jan 28, 2022)

It's like joining a cult


----------



## Crow (Jan 28, 2022)

IanM said:



			It's like joining a cult

Click to expand...

We'll teach you the secret teeing method at your first vintage meet.


----------



## IanM (Jan 28, 2022)

Pointy end down?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Sorry, they are all resting on top of sets of woods in various places in the house. Still have one set of woods that is naked.
		
Click to expand...

No one likes naked wood!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 28, 2022)

IanM said:



			It's like joining a cult

Click to expand...

Playing with wooden woods - we're a splinter group.


----------



## Crow (Jan 28, 2022)

Although I primarily collect UK made clubs I picked up a mixed bag of clubs last week as I'd spotted a set of Wilson Staff Dynapower, Turfrider Sole irons in amongst them, a set I've had on my wish list for several years.

They're in fair condition with mostly intact ferrules and what look like the original leather grips. Shafts are stiff so I'll see how I get on with them. The 5 iron has seen the most use but overall very happy.
Included in the bag were a 1, 3 & 4 Walter Hagen, Haig Ultra laminated wood set, also in fair condition and also with stiff shafts and leather grips, check out the inserts!

Also in the bag were a couple of decent putters and attached to it was the strange golf ball thing below, which turned out to be a golf ball cleaner!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 31, 2022)

Recent purchase looking good after a clean and one coat of varnish. Slazenger Accupower 1,3,5


----------



## Boomy (Jan 31, 2022)

Picked up a couple of bargains today 🤩 A Bronty Gem putter (50p) and a Premier 1 Wood (£1) although not sure what brand the 1 wood is. @Crow Going to have a hit with it at the range tonight. The putter feels fab 👌🏼


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Picked up a couple of bargains today 🤩 A Bronty Gem putter (50p) and a Premier 1 Wood (£1) although not sure what brand the 1 wood is. @Crow Going to have a hit with it at the range tonight. The putter feels fab 👌🏼
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen the wood brand before.
The Gem putter is a model dating back to the early 1900s and many brands have had a version.


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2022)

My Blueflash irons arrived today.  

Few rusty spots... nothing too bad.  Is something like Autosol the thing for that  or something like soak them in cola?  

What's the form about grips? They are original and rock hard.   Is it best to get something as close to these as possible?


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2022)

IanM said:



			My Blueflash irons arrived today. 

Few rusty spots... nothing too bad.  Is something like Autosol the thing for that  or something like soak them in cola? 

What's the form about grips? They are original and rock hard.   Is it best to get something as close to these as possible?
		
Click to expand...

I've never done a cola soak, it seems too aggressive to me.
Rubbing with aluminium foil with a little water will remove rust spots on the head and the shaft.

Grips, if they've gone and the set isn't rare then replace. 
I go for the cheapest if I'm going to replace them, unless the iron set is extra special.


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2022)

Edit:  The Blueflash driver has just arrived.   Its in very good condition.   The head is smaller than some modern rescue values!

I've got a practice bag full of golf balls from the early 90s that sat in a locker for years.  Will test the clubs with some Tour Editions or Pts 90s! (Or whatever is in there)


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 2, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Picked up a couple of bargains today 🤩 A Bronty Gem putter (50p) and a Premier 1 Wood (£1) although not sure what brand the 1 wood is. @Crow Going to have a hit with it at the range tonight. The putter feels fab 👌🏼
View attachment 40886

View attachment 40887

View attachment 40888
View attachment 40889

Click to expand...

Just spotted a matching 3-wood. But I'm none the wiser to manufacturer etc.




https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224814708535?hash=item3458003737:g:uFAAAOSw8P1h9kn3


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 2, 2022)

Collected an ebay purchase today. We will start with the seller's photo.




The bag was part of the deal. The Eye2 driver caught my eye. The Wilson Sam Snead putter and the Adamsgolf Tom Watson sand iron were worth obtaining, I thought.
Two other bidders, but I won with £10.58.
Bag turned out to be a very posh Wilson in as-new condition and the putter responded well to a serious cleaning. Eye2 is immaculate.





I tipped the empty bag upside down, as usual, to see if owt dropped out. Nothing.
When putting clubs back in, I could feel something stopping them from hitting the bottom.
After a bit of jiggling about and adopting the "birthing-a-calf" position, I got it loose.




Now I'm on the lookout for a Sylvester.

Took a several clubs down to the Loros shop later.

Kept a Mitsushiba 420cc 10.5d driver and Wilson Snead HT 3 and 5 wood.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Anyone got some black or black/gold retro head covers taking up space that they want to move on….
		
Click to expand...

Here's what you are looking for.
A bit costly at £30, but they are very serious headcovers! Take a close look.
Includes some scrap metal that you could take to a charity shop as your good deed for the day.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334319508708?hash=item4dd6fedce4:g:02kAAOSwVbph~9go


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Here's what you are looking for.
A bit costly at £30, but they are very serious headcovers! Take a close look.
Includes some scrap metal that you could take to a charity shop as your good deed for the day.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334319508708?hash=item4dd6fedce4:g:02kAAOSwVbph~9go

Click to expand...


Thats some OTT headcovers haha


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 7, 2022)

They are for a mate who’s got a Dunlop gold/black bag so I’ve sent him the link.

Defo some serious head covers


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2022)

Something a little differnt.  Vintage training aid. Got this for a tenner.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27515452...Cnw6C773TF0VG8uxA3IK5did3xc5V9nkaAhCPEALw_wcB


Forget your fancy personal launch monitors. I've got the ball literally on a string. Haha

What could go wrong ?


----------



## Crow (Feb 8, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Something a little differnt.  Vintage training aid. Got this for a tenner.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27515452...Cnw6C773TF0VG8uxA3IK5did3xc5V9nkaAhCPEALw_wcB


Forget your fancy personal launch monitors. I've got the ball literally on a string. Haha

What could go wrong ? 

Click to expand...

I found one of those in an old bag I bought recently, not in quite such good condition as yours though....
(The dude using it looks a lot more "vintage" though!)


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2022)

Crow said:



			I found one of those in an old bag I bought recently, not in quite such good condition as yours though....
(The dude using it looks a lot more "vintage" though!)

View attachment 41045

Click to expand...


Good to know someone out there was once using them.  

I'll let you know how it goes when I eventually get to use it.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 11, 2022)

Drove 25 miles to collect a set of Dunlop Maxfli Roberto de Vicenzo 1 and 3 woods, 3-10 irons. Photos of these later.
Chap was a real gent, "Oh, I've got some other stuff you might be interested in."
So, for a few more pounds, I came away with a Maxfli tour bag and a Forgan Scotia putter.
Bag was a bit grubby, but these heavy duty vinyl ones stand up to a severe scrubbing with Cif.
I'll get the tiny rust spots off the face of the putter with an overnight soaking in white vinegar.
I hope @Crow will put a date on the putter.


----------



## Crow (Feb 11, 2022)

I can't see any rust on the putter!

That Maxfli bag looks lovely and will suit the Roberto de Vicenzo clubs to a tee.

Re the Forgan Scotia, I'm not going to be much use I'm afraid.
The Scotia line went through several changes and might even go back to hickory, your best bet is to go by the shaft.

The irons below which match your putter have coated steel shafts and are probably late 1930s or even early 1950s.
Putter designs went on for longer than iron designs so the putter could have gone on for years after the irons were discontinued.
If the shaft on yours is chromed then I'd guess 1940s/50s.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks. Chromed shaft, no labels or marks. I'd guess 1950s then. 34.5 inches - fairly short and a flat lie. Has a thinnish grip - so maybe was used by a lady golfer?
Already had a go on the carpet - feels nice.


----------



## Crow (Feb 11, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Thanks. Chromed shaft, no labels or marks. I'd guess 1950s then. 34.5 inches - fairly short and a flat lie. Has a thinnish grip - so maybe was used by a lady golfer?
Already had a go on the carpet - feels nice.
		
Click to expand...

That would most likely be after the end of the "L" stamp era when ladies clubs were stamped with an "L".

Is the grip the original leather?
If not and it's a rubber slip-on then there was once probably a wooden butt plug in the end that would have brought the length up to 35".
Does it have a ferrule? These often feature blue in ladies clubs, for some reason that I'm yet to find out.

When people talk about a blade putter, that's what they should be referring to, not some Anser clone!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 11, 2022)

Obvious replacement newer rubber grip with blue stripes and a little blue band on the ferrule. Probably intended for a lady then, but feels quite comfortable for me at 5ft 11in.


----------



## Crow (Feb 11, 2022)

I prefer around a 34" putter myself, a pity most vintage models are stock 35".


----------



## Boomy (Feb 26, 2022)

@Crow spotted these on eBay - might be worth a look 👀

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2022)

Boomy said:



@Crow spotted these on eBay - might be worth a look 👀

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Click to expand...

A bargain for someone but collection from Newcastle is a stretch too far for me.
I can't see very clearly on my phone but the irons might be by Gradidge, 1930s or late 1940s.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 26, 2022)

Crow said:



			A bargain for someone but collection from Newcastle is a stretch too far for me.
I can't see very clearly on my phone but the irons might be by Gradidge, 1930s or late 1940s.
		
Click to expand...

I’m tempted.. what is the shaft material? Here is a close up of the irons


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2022)

They look even better up close.
I can't remember seeing Cressy as a make before.

The shafts are coated steel, having seen the Close ups I'd say they're almost certainly 1930s.
Not the easiest set to start with if you're getting into vintage but they're worth saving.
Definitely a rare club, but unfortunately unlikely to ever be worth much.

175 yards was a good distance for an iron back then so I'd guess that that's a 1 or 2 iron.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 27, 2022)

As promised earlier, here are some pictures of a recent purchase (cleaned, woods varnished and irons painted), Dunlop Maxfli Roberto de Vicenzo, woods 1 and 3, irons 3-10, additional 4 and 5 woods Peter Thomson and a Forgan Scotia putter.
I already had the matching Peter Thomson 3-wood, Mark 5 irons 3-10 and a Peter Thomson brass head putter, so that has made a nice set with a St Andrews driver.
The Forgan putter looks much more shiny now.










The numbers had no paint left in them and hardly any in the "Dunlop".

Not bad for nearly 50 years old. 



Forgot to photo the backs, so I've pinched a shot of some others from ebay


----------



## Crow (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice work.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 9, 2022)

First time out on the course yesterday for 4 weeks. Put my name down on my own, but was joined by an old acquaintance. He said that he hadn't played for weeks, struggles when carrying and had his name down for 18 holes at the weekend so wanted to see how he felt after 9-holes when carrying. I explained what I wanted to do.

I took 3,5,7,9,10 of the irons above, a Wilson SI, Ben Sayers Opel Line 3 putter and a Cobra 20d hybrid that I hit off the fairway on two occasions. 
I had 5 drivers in the bag. Ping Eye 2, Craigton, St Andrews, Daiwa Trypower persimmon and the R de V matching the irons. (13 clubs total)
I played a one-man scramble. That is I hit two shots from the same position each time, including putts, and took the best one.
This allowed me to hit two drives, each with a different club, or with the same club, if I fancied doing that.

All drivers performed well, but the St Andrews felt like the most powerful off the tee. It was the cheapest one at 99p a few weeks ago. Needs a new grip, though. Other grips are fine.
The Ping Eye 2 felt the most comfortable and had a go off the fairway, preferred lies, and what a fantastic surprise. An option as a strong 3-wood in the regular bag, maybe.

The irons were great, no problems, resulted in a few birdie putts, none holed, despite two attempts each. Greens had been solid tined and heavily sanded, so I have an excuse.

I was 3-over par after 4 holes, got the hang of the irons by then and parred the rest.

Total spend on the 5 drivers - about £20 - approx average £4 each, even after factoring in petrol for those that were collected.

The one-man scramble is a great-fun option if you find yourself in a two ball amongst 4-balls on the course.


----------



## RichA (Mar 9, 2022)

Do any of you vintage fans have an inkling what era a True Temper Dynalite steel driver shaft would be from?


----------



## RichA (Mar 9, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			First time out on the course yesterday for 4 weeks. Put my name down on my own, but was joined by an old acquaintance. He said that he hadn't played for weeks, struggles when carrying and had his name down for 18 holes at the weekend so wanted to see how he felt after 9-holes when carrying. I explained what I wanted to do.

I took 3,5,7,9,10 of the irons above, a Wilson SI, Ben Sayers Opel Line 3 putter and a Cobra 20d hybrid that I hit off the fairway on two occasions.
I had 5 drivers in the bag. Ping Eye 2, Craigton, St Andrews, Daiwa Trypower persimmon and the R de V matching the irons. (13 clubs total)
I played a one-man scramble. That is I hit two shots from the same position each time, including putts, and took the best one.
This allowed me to hit two drives, each with a different club, or with the same club, if I fancied doing that.

All drivers performed well, but the St Andrews felt like the most powerful off the tee. It was the cheapest one at 99p a few weeks ago. Needs a new grip, though. Other grips are fine.
The Ping Eye 2 felt the most comfortable and had a go off the fairway, preferred lies, and what a fantastic surprise. An option as a strong 3-wood in the regular bag, maybe.

The irons were great, no problems, resulted in a few birdie putts, none holed, despite two attempts each. Greens had been solid tined and heavily sanded, so I have an excuse.

I was 3-over par after 4 holes, got the hang of the irons by then and parred the rest.

Total spend on the 5 drivers - about £20 - approx average £4 each, even after factoring in petrol for those that were collected.

The one-man scramble is a great-fun option if you find yourself in a two ball amongst 4-balls on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the Eye 2 fairway woods to go with the driver?


----------



## Crow (Mar 9, 2022)

RichA said:



			Do any of you vintage fans have an inkling what era a True Temper Dynalite steel driver shaft would be from?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, can't help on the shaft, what model is the driver?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			Do you have the Eye 2 fairway woods to go with the driver?
		
Click to expand...

Driver only. It is in fantastic condition with original grip.
Go back a page and look at post #915. It was one of 6 clubs I kept from a job-lot. The rest I donated to a charity shop.
6 clubs and a bag for £10.58 and a gallon of petrol.


----------



## RichA (Mar 10, 2022)

Crow said:



			Sorry, can't help on the shaft, what model is the driver?
		
Click to expand...

The shaft was new old stock from an eBay golf shop - advertised as Dynamic Gold S300, but actually has Dynalite stamped on it.
It's currently in a TM M2, which won't help the dating.


----------



## Crow (Mar 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			The shaft was new old stock from an eBay golf shop - advertised as Dynamic Gold S300, but actually has Dynalite stamped on it.
It's currently in a TM M2, which won't help the dating.
		
Click to expand...

This article is from 2010 but I've a feeling that they've been around for a while longer than that. 

https://thesandtrap.com/forums/topic/37882-dynalite-gold-vs-dynamic-gold/

No date on this but it gives some specs for the shaft at whatever date it is.

http://www.diamondgolf.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/true-temper.pdf


----------



## RichA (Mar 10, 2022)

Crow said:



			This article is from 2010 but I've a feeling that they've been around for a while longer than that.

https://thesandtrap.com/forums/topic/37882-dynalite-gold-vs-dynamic-gold/

No date on this but it gives some specs for the shaft at whatever date it is.

http://www.diamondgolf.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/true-temper.pdf

Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I've googled it but can only find mention of it as an iron shaft with a 0.370 tip and stock length of 42". No mention of Dynalite driver shafts, that I can find. 
This shaft has been squeezed into a TM driver adapter and is a whisker over 43". 
It probably shouldn't, but it's working like a dream with a modern driver head on it. The origin doesn't really matter, it just interests me.


----------



## RichA (Mar 13, 2022)

My putting lately with my Odyssey 2-ball, Ping Anser and Ping B60 has been dreadful. Everything just feels dead and clumsy. Just for a laugh, I put this in the bag for the weekend and used it in club comps yesterday and today.
	

While my driving and iron play were still p-poor, it's the best I've putted in months.
The head looks like it's been bent a little at some point. The hickory shaft isn't great and it's currently got a rubber grip on it, so it's not exactly a vintage masterpiece.

Is any company making very thin, very bladey, very unforgiving putters now? I've spent the last hour or so googling with no luck.


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2022)

RichA said:



			My putting lately with my Odyssey 2-ball, Ping Anser and Ping B60 has been dreadful. Everything just feels dead and clumsy. Just for a laugh, I put this in the bag for the weekend and used it in club comps yesterday and today.
While my driving and iron play were still p-poor, it's the best I've putted in months.
The head looks like it's been bent a little at some point. The hickory shaft isn't great and it's currently got a rubber grip on it, so it's not exactly a vintage masterpiece.

Is any company making very thin, very bladey, very unforgiving putters now? I've spent the last hour or so googling with no luck.
		
Click to expand...

Nice putter, Alex Pirie of Glasgow made a "Sure Shot" range so your putter might be by them.

As for new putters like this, I'm sure there will be some but it's much easier to find a vintage one for a fraction of the price.
Some examples below:

Pure blades with steel shafts
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324013727209?hash=item4b70b91de9:g:B0oAAOSwrxpd9nzK
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185112398676?hash=item2b198f0b54:g:e0gAAOSweIFhbE1I
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234294555476?hash=item368d0b3354:g:3A0AAOSwG~Nhl3tc
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333894904507?hash=item4dbdafeabb:g:pBoAAOSwM2ZgJUIJ
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184337660932?hash=item2aeb617c04:g:7hMAAOSwsV5ezUG0
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185067231586?hash=item2b16ddd962:g:PvMAAOSw~ttebTf-

Slightly more forgiving blades
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313907290182?hash=item4916552046:g:ogMAAOSwx2liH8fV
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124919497319?hash=item1d15c84267:g:pQ0AAOSwAmxhT1Qc
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283916712740?hash=item421ac13b24:g:TqUAAOSwx85dWNGr
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294858594556?hash=item44a6f118fc:g:s8AAAOSwKyBiHhaH
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265369082395?hash=item3dc93ada1b:g:x~QAAOSwU-xhb~rm

Others of interest
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165378664667?hash=item26815628db:g:RGwAAOSwFkhg9Bhn
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275202766161?hash=item40135cf551:g:DnUAAOSw5rZh5va6
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284650946586?hash=item424684c01a:g:wwYAAOSwOY9iCBbD
This one is an early and hard to find John Letters Golden Goose with coated shaft, someone should buy it.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203647525342?hash=item2f6a56a1de:g:rpgAAOSw0PNhZL-G


----------



## RichA (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks Crow. 
Found this earlier, which I like the look of but know nothing about... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/George-N...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

...but I have just placed a bid on one of those you linked to - the John Letters vintage blade.


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2022)

RichA said:



			Thanks Crow.
Found this earlier, which I like the look of but know nothing about... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/George-N...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

...but I have just placed a bid on one of those you linked to - the John Letters vintage blade.
		
Click to expand...

I don't buy from that seller, he over restores clubs and always puts a new grip on, that Pinsplitter probably had the original leather grip on it before the seller got his hands on it. 
The Pinsplitter was available for many years, produced by George Nicoll of Leven, that one is probably 1950s.

The John Letters should be a nice putter, a flanged blade along the lines of the Wilson 8802.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 14, 2022)

Recent purchase. Firstly, the seller's two photos. Honestly - these were the only photos in the ebay listing.





After cleaning and painting...


----------



## RichA (Mar 14, 2022)

Very pretty, but just thinking about that skinny bladed 4i and those cord grips is making my fingers hurt. A warm summer afternoon set, maybe.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks. Very shiny for their age. They did not look very shiny last Friday, however.
The muck in the grooves had set like cement. Getting that out was the most time-consuming task.

Early 1980s I think. Will make a nice set with the woods from post #908 which are about the same age. Not hit either yet.

Original grips are just playable. They are not corded. Had a few swings in the garden.

Soles are fairly wide - not scary at all. The 4-iron is on the edge of the photo and my lack of camera skills has caused a distortion.
The 8 looks wider sole than the 9 - which it is not - middle of photo makes it look bigger.

Bought a set of Maxfli irons from the same seller - they are older than these - still working on them.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 16, 2022)

Won't bother with the seller's photos this time - similar to those above - you get the picture - no other bidders for either set.

Maxfli International.




3-iron and PW...




Love that flush-fit shaft-to-hosel.
The shot of the full set makes the shorter irons appear off-set. They are fairly straight. The flush-fit hosel creates that impression.
When looking down and playing a shot they seem straight.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 25, 2022)

Putter arrived yesterday.








Gibson of Kinghorn, I believe.
Nice leather wound grip. Pyratone shaft 34.25 inches.
Wooden plug at top of grip and whipping at bottom of grip.


----------



## Crow (Mar 25, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Putter arrived yesterday.

Gibson of Kinghorn, I believe.
Nice leather wound grip. Pyratone shaft 34.25 inches.
Wooden plug at top of grip and whipping at bottom of grip.
		
Click to expand...

I can't make out the stamping in the picture, what identifies it as a Gibson?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 25, 2022)

Whatever that squiggle is toward the heel, its in "the book". 
You can just make out the serrated sole on this blow-up.


----------



## Crow (Mar 25, 2022)

The book?

I've always seen it as an "S" and I can't remember a definitive answer as to whose mark it is?
Gibson's usual mark is a star.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 25, 2022)

I went by this in A. A. Watt


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 25, 2022)

Bought from same seller as the above putter with combined postage charge, a nice SW to go with the Maxfli Roberto de Vicenzo set in post #932.


----------



## RichA (Mar 26, 2022)

Crow said:



			When I said the line I meant the line of the putt as I don't use a line on the ball, I can see your logic on having a ball line perpendicular though.

If it's a Golden Goose, they're great putters, picture needed when it arrives!
		
Click to expand...

Quoting from another thread, but this is the best place for the reply...
Not a Golden Goose. There's nothing whatsoever stamped on it, but it does have a Letters shaft and grip. I used it this morning. The most reliable club in the bag today.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 26, 2022)

Last time I played with @Crow at his course in December I used a Slazenger Magic Touch. I don't have a photo of my one, but I've pinched a shot of one from ebay.


----------



## RichA (Mar 26, 2022)

The shape of this Yes! Sophia putter on Golfbidder looks familiar too...


----------



## Crow (Mar 26, 2022)

It's a flanged blade style which has been popular for many years, there are early UK versions but the Spalding HB and the MacGregor Ironmaster are two of the most widely recognised early models.
The style really took off when Arnold Palmer put his name to a version for Wilson; the "Designed by Arnold Palmer" model, which became the 8802 when Palmer left Wilson, there were further variations such as the 8813.

What really annoys me (yes, I can get annoyed sometimes) is that these days the style is usually referred to as a "Napa" style putter, just because the king of putter copying decided to call his version by that name.

IT'S NOT A NAPA, IT'S A FLANGED BLADE!
And breathe.....

This Leyland Ralph Moffitt Autograph version dates to 1966.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2022)

£5 on Facebook


----------



## Crow (Mar 31, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			£5 on Facebook
		
Click to expand...

Could be good, could be bad.

Pictures like that on Facebook are neither use nor ornament.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 1, 2022)

Collected today. Bought ages ago, but had to isolate with the lurgy. Orvis golf bag and wheeled travel over-cover.









A bit faded, but solid and clean inside and out.
No other bidders, so cheap as chips. Very happy with this.


----------



## RichA (Apr 1, 2022)

I had no idea that Orvis had ever done golf gear. I'm regularly asked if I'm going fishing when I wear my Orvis top for golf.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 1, 2022)

It is a rare and beautiful thing. To be seen on a golf course fairly soon, I hope.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 7, 2022)

Arrived today, Greentree Accurist Lee Trevino Set.  A little birdie (or is it a big one) tells me likely to be 50 years old.
Woods 1, 2, 3, 4.
Irons 3-SW
Putter - and this is truly the icing on the cake - John Letters Golden Goose with a wound leather grip with the wording "John Letters" running through it. 
All other clubs regripped at some point and never used since, I would guess.
Bag is made for Penfold by E.J. Price. It has a "supadivida" style top.
I won't be needing to do much in the way of cleaning of these so I might as well use 3 of the seller's photos.







You can just about see the bonus pencil on the top photo and those headcovers are gorgeous.

But it is always interesting to see if there are extra things lurking in the bag.
Some pegs, 2 ball markers, a ball cleaner and a...
Reusable Scorecard - use a felt-tip pen and wipe with a damp cloth before the next round - what a hoot!


----------



## Crow (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice haul!

I await your report on how the sand wedge plays. 

I paid good money for one of those magic scorecards, but it does have the "Real pigskin" holder and pencil.
Spare tees can be stored on the back too!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm looking forward to using the whole set, but yes, the SW is a beauty.




This is not a photographic distortion due to the SW being nearer and on the edge of shot. It is genuinely that shape compared with the rest.

The clubs look cleaner and shinier than this since I gave them some attention.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I'm looking forward to using the whole set, but yes, the SW is a beauty.

View attachment 42170


This is not a photographic distortion due to the SW being nearer and on the edge of shot. It is genuinely that shape compared with the rest.

The clubs look cleaner and shinier than this since I gave them some attention.
		
Click to expand...

Ah...Greentree woods...my first set of woods were Greentree laminated woods...bought about 45yrs ago - I think I still have one of them in the loft..dont know what happened to the  others...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 8, 2022)

That lovely leather wallet for the magic scorecard made mine look so inadequate. Then, I had an idea...




...perfect fit.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 15, 2022)

@Crow knows all about these as I believe he has a set.

When Jack Nicklaus reached career winnings of $1 million, Slazenger brought out a set called "Jack Nicklaus $1m"

Just look what this seller thinks they are called.


----------



## Crow (Apr 15, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



@Crow knows all about these as I believe he has a set.

When Jack Nicklaus reached career winnings of $1 million, Slazenger brought out a set called "Jack Nicklaus $1m"

Just look what this seller thinks they are called. 

Click to expand...

That's brilliant, but Sim would have been even better and probably got more views!

They're actually decent irons, in my favourite wingback style.  Mine were £16 including carriage.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2022)

Not exactly 'classics' but do you know anything about these @Crow ? My mate has just decided to take up the game and bought this set for like £45 he said! I'd have guessed 15 or so years old - the irons actually look like they're designed for beginners so he may have done alright despite doing zero research. The brand is 'Bay Hill'.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not exactly 'classics' but do you know anything about these @Crow ? My mate has just decided to take up the game and bought this set for like £45 he said! I'd have guessed 15 or so years old - the irons actually look like they're designed for beginners so he may have done alright despite doing zero research. The brand is 'Bay Hill'.
		
Click to expand...

The Bay Hill brand was set up and belonged to Arnold Palmer.


----------



## Crow (Apr 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not exactly 'classics' but do you know anything about these @Crow ? My mate has just decided to take up the game and bought this set for like £45 he said! I'd have guessed 15 or so years old - the irons actually look like they're designed for beginners so he may have done alright despite doing zero research. The brand is 'Bay Hill'.
		
Click to expand...

As Foxholer said, Bay Hill was Arnold Palmer's brand, I know nothing about them as they're too modern for me but they should be decent enough quality and for £45 your mate has done okay.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2022)

They are what I've heard called in the US "Store Line" clubs. You could find them brand new in Walmart.
For a beginner, he's done well for £45 if it includes the bag. No point spending any more, first go.

It is about what I paid for the Lee Trevino Greentree Accurist set in post #965 above. Took them yesterday for 9-holes on my own.  Love 'em.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2022)

Crow said:



			As Foxholer said, Bay Hill was Arnold Palmer's brand, I know nothing about them as they're too modern for me but they should be decent enough quality and for £45 your mate has done okay.
		
Click to expand...




Voyager EMH said:



			They are what I've heard called in the US "Store Line" clubs. You could find them brand new in Walmart.
For a beginner, he's done well for £45 if it includes the bag. No point spending any more, first go.

It is about what I paid for the Lee Trevino Greentree Accurist set in post #965 above. Took them yesterday for 9-holes on my own.  Love 'em.
		
Click to expand...

It was the old 'disgruntled woman selling her ex-husbands clubs' deal from what he told me.


----------



## RichA (Apr 27, 2022)

I played for the first time last night with a set of Mizuno MP-60 irons that I acquired via eBay. Does 17 years old count as vintage?
I'm under no illusions that they'll improve my average golf, but they are great fun and lovely to use. 
When you try to bend the ball around a tree, it does. Do that with my Ping G425s and the ball goes arrow straight into the opposite rough.


----------



## RichA (Apr 28, 2022)

RichA said:



			I played for the first time last night with a set of Mizuno MP-60 irons that I acquired via eBay. Does 17 years old count as vintage?
I'm under no illusions that they'll improve my average golf, but they are great fun and lovely to use.
When you try to bend the ball around a tree, it does. Do that with my Ping G425s and the ball goes arrow straight into the opposite rough.
		
Click to expand...

The cavities have a few rust spots, as pictured. 
2 minutes with a soft wire brush and a little honing paste followed by a 10 minute soak in Barkeepers Friend and the difference is surprising.

Photos aren't the same club. I forgot to take a before pic of the 3-iron, but they're all equally rusted.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 2, 2022)

Bought last night. Gradidge Bobby Locke set with persimmon woods. From the same seller as the Greentree Lee Trevino set post #965.
Quite embarrassingly small amount paid.
1950s I would think, but I hope the more knowledgeable one will be along soon to tell us more.
Behold...


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2022)

I'd say late 1940s to 1950s.
As far as I can tell, Gradidge clubs made pre-war are stamped London while those made post-war are stamped Made in England, the London factory was bombed during the war. (And I don't think Locke was famous enough pre-war to have his name on any clubs.
The Putter is maybe a little later and belongs to a different set, iron picture below, but Bobby Locke putters can be found singly on ebay.

I have a set of Gradidge irons that are very similar but do not have Bobby Locke's name on them and most of them are dot face.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 2, 2022)

Close-up of the putter I'm getting.


----------



## IanM (May 2, 2022)

When is the next game?  My Blueflash set is getting dusty...


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 2, 2022)

IanM said:



			When is the next game?  My Blueflash set is getting dusty... 

Click to expand...

If you want it, arrange it.

Somewhere between Leicester and Newport would suit me.

I've never been there, but I've heard about this place near Aylesbury, where maybe 6 of us could get on at guest rate. 

I'm happy to lend sets to the uninitiated, but interested/curious.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 3, 2022)

Come on @IanM. You are one of the most knowledgeable on here about suitable venues. 

I'm looking forward to your choice of place and day.


----------



## IanM (May 3, 2022)

Feels like it should be old-worldie, and a bit alternative,  Tadmarton,  Cleeve Hill  Minchinhampton Old, or Painswick!     Player's Club or The Oxfordshire doesn't seem right!

I'm struggling for dates, but will see what's available


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 3, 2022)

Painswick. Never played there. Looks like a place to make some memories playing with the old clubs.


----------



## IanM (May 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Painswick. Never played there. Looks like a place to make some memories playing with the old clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Not been there for years.. its a bit nuts!


----------



## Crow (May 3, 2022)

IanM said:



			Not been there for years.. its a bit nuts!
		
Click to expand...

I had a look on Google satellite image and had trouble just finding the holes!


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 4, 2022)

Both those last two posts have made me very keen for Painswick. But I will go along with a majority view.


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2022)

Painswick is only £20 midweek and £27.50 on a weekend.    I'm free tomorrow,  so will sound them out for potential dates.


----------



## Crow (May 25, 2022)

Picked up a couple of sets from a friend a few days back.

Slazenger - Jack Nicklaus Champion, 1966 or 1967?
Good condition but the 9 iron shaft is bent right at the hosel so will need some careful adjustment.

Lomond Golf - Silver Blade by A.R. Taylor, 1981?
Lomond Golf was a short lived company, formed I believe by Jimmy Letters, exactly who A.R. Taylor was I'd love to know!


----------



## Crow (May 26, 2022)

Another plug for the Classic Golf Clubs YouTube channel.

This time featuring the Ben Hogan and Slazenger partnership.
(Please subscribe and click the "bell" button to be notified when Part 2 comes out, showing the featured clubs over 9 holes of play)


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 29, 2022)

I've decided on the kit for tomorrow's bash at Flempton.
Ping Eye 2 Driver and 3-wood. (3-wood supplied by @RichA, thanks)
The Eye 2 5-wood flew very high yesterday and I don't think I'll need that shot tomorrow - so I've put in the Merit Persimmon 5-wood.
Forgan Powerpakt irons 2-10. The 10-iron is 54 degrees, so I've included the Greentree Lee Trevino Accurist SI.
John Letters Golden Goose Putter.
E. J. Price bag and Titliest Turfglider trolley.
The EJP logo reminds me of the Emmerson, Lake and Palmer logo. Very similar. Maybe ELP copied them.


----------



## Crow (May 29, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I've decided on the kit for tomorrow's bash at Flempton.
Ping Eye 2 Driver and 3-wood. (3-wood supplied by @RichA, thanks)
The Eye 2 5-wood flew very high yesterday and I don't think I'll need that shot tomorrow - so I've put in the Merit Persimmon 5-wood.
Forgan Powerpakt irons 2-10. The 10-iron is 54 degrees, so I've included the Greentree Lee Trevino Accurist SI.
John Letters Golden Goose Putter.
E. J. Price bag and Titliest Turfglider trolley.
The EJP logo reminds me of the Emmerson, Lake and Palmer logo. Very similar. Maybe ELP copied them.
		
Click to expand...

Looking good!
I wish I could have made this one.

I'm playing RND with the collectors society while I'm here, will post a bag pic soon.


----------



## Crow (May 29, 2022)

The bag for Royal North Devon's game, almost all Slazenger apart from the putter:

Driver - Slazenger Tournament Model, released 1956
2 wood - Slazenger Powerthrust, circa 1976?
3 1/2 wood - Slazenger Bobby Locke 262 circa 1962?
Irons 2 to SI, Slazenger Gary Player, released 1961
Putter - Spalding W Model, circa 1935?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 5, 2022)

Potentially a really good complete set of Dunlop Peter Thomson.
Problem 1 - collection only in South Wales.
Problem 2 - only one photo - so unsure of condition of faces.
Problem 3 - only a few hours to go.

EDIT: another week to go. No bids first time round.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/295023323633?hash=item44b0c2a9f1:g:LfYAAOSwjidigSxv


----------



## Crow (Jun 5, 2022)

Hard to tell which model from the pics, could be the Contour Sole?


----------



## Crow (Jun 6, 2022)

As I mentioned a while back, I picked up a couple of sets of Slazenger clubs recently, these are barely used men's and ladies sets that were bought together back in the early sixties, hence the matching bags.

Slazenger Bobby Locke 262 and Jean Donald JMD.
Just look at those grips!


----------



## Crow (Jun 6, 2022)

Crow said:



			Hard to tell which model from the pics, could be the Contour Sole?
		
Click to expand...

After closer study I think that these are a 1970s set like the below.


----------



## Crow (Jun 21, 2022)

In response to a query; the Slazenger B51 line.

Original, 1978ish




Mk II, 1982ish



Mk III, very much like the Johnny Miller Mk II



The end of the line


----------



## Crow (Jun 21, 2022)

I played a seniors match yesterday and my playing partner brought along a bag of woods he'd found while clearing out his recently deceased Aunt's house for me to see if I wanted any.
Most were early 2000s metal woods but among them were these three Laurie Auchterlonie woods.

 They must have once belonged to his uncle who was apparently a decent player. 
The shafts are True Temper Pro-Fit "S" flex which I date as being 1959 at the earliest so the clubs are either from that year or the early 1960s. They're a bit of a throwback in style with no inserts and straight swept sole plates.

The stampings have been lost to varying degrees during the refinish but on one of them you can still make out "Mastercraft" as being the model.  I have a picture of the matching irons on file, also shown below.

I can only assume that the uncle had the woods refinished when he stopped using them and they haven't been hit since, I intend to rectify that situation soon.











.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 25, 2022)

Collected today from only 8 miles away, another ebay purchase. Set of Slazenger B51 Mark 2 irons 3-SW.

These should go nicely with Slazenger Accupower woods from post #908 bought in January.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 27, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Potentially a really good complete set of Dunlop Peter Thomson.
Problem 1 - collection only in South Wales.
Problem 2 - only one photo - so unsure of condition of faces.
Problem 3 - only a few hours to go.

EDIT: another week to go. No bids first time round.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/295023323633?hash=item44b0c2a9f1:g:LfYAAOSwjidigSxv

Click to expand...

Still on sale and now only £10.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/295064680921?hash=item44b339b9d9:g:LfYAAOSwjidigSxv


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2022)

Took the above Slazenger Accupower woods and B51 irons out for 9 holes on my own this afternoon. First go with these clubs. Did the one-man two-ball scramble format.
First shot was struck well but started high and left and went even further left - a gonna. Over-compensated with a farty effort into the right rough with second ball. Went for a safe second shot with a 4-iron down the middle then had a go with the 5-wood out of the rough - hooked it to nearly out of bounds. Two sand iron shots from the fairway both found the green, but neither very close - bogey.
Parred every hole after that except the par-3 4th where I holed a birdie putt at the second attempt. Level par for 9 holes overall.  Six greens in regulation. On the missed greens there was one bogey, one I putted from just off and one was down in two from 25 yards.
Short irons look and feel very lofted - possibly PW 50d and SW 58d. A full 8-iron shot into a breeze pitched at about 125 yards.
Woods took a bit of getting used to as I was tending to hook. No problems with the irons right from the start. I like this set.


----------



## Crow (Aug 18, 2022)

Recent game against another vintage golf enthusiast at a course in Gloucestershire.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 19, 2022)

Never played that course, but I did take the opportunity to walk the public footpaths when I was in the area one time. Would love to have a game there sometime.

Shame the Painswick game hasn't come off yet. Perhaps there's still time this year?


----------



## Crow (Aug 19, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Never played that course, but I did take the opportunity to walk the public footpaths when I was in the area one time. Would love to have a game there sometime.

Shame the Painswick game hasn't come off yet. Perhaps there's still time this year?
		
Click to expand...

I'd definitely like to give Painswick a try this year, which thread was it in?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 19, 2022)

Crow said:



			I'd definitely like to give Painswick a try this year, which thread was it in?
		
Click to expand...

This one!

Post #990 on previous page.

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/vintage-golf.93646/post-2496811


----------



## Crow (Aug 19, 2022)

That's why I couldn't find it!  

I'll start a new thread for a mini-meet there
Could go for a weekend as it's so cheap and get more players or do you prefer a weekday?


----------



## IanM (Aug 19, 2022)

Crow said:



			Recent game against another vintage golf enthusiast at a course in Gloucestershire.







Click to expand...

What year are those gps watches?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 19, 2022)

Crow said:



			That's why I couldn't find it!  

I'll start a new thread for a mini-meet there
Could go for a weekend as it's so cheap and get more players or do you prefer a weekday?
		
Click to expand...

Either, or. Not too bothered. Club comps most weekends now until the end of Sept, however.
Easier for us retired gentleman to take advantage of weekday rates, I suppose.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 19, 2022)

IanM said:



			What year are those gps watches?

Click to expand...

I think they are adapted army surplus from 1st gulf war.


----------



## IanM (Aug 19, 2022)

Early 90s eh?  Marginal 😁😁


----------



## Crow (Aug 19, 2022)

IanM said:



			What year are those gps watches?

Click to expand...

Not many courses do strokesavers any more so we have to adapt.....


----------



## Crow (Aug 19, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Either, or. Not too bothered. Club comps most weekends now until the end of Sept, however.
Easier for us retired gentleman to take advantage of weekday rates, I suppose.
		
Click to expand...


Tuesday 30th or Wednesday 31st August?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 19, 2022)

Yep, I'm OK with those two dates. Might be short-notice for others, maybe.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 19, 2022)

IanM said:



			What year are those gps watches?

Click to expand...

See that’s what I like!  When we take the old sticks out there is no gps, zappers or course books.  Posts and tee box markers only!


----------



## Crow (Aug 19, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			See that’s what I like!  When we take the old sticks out there is no gps, zappers or course books.  Posts and tee box markers only!
		
Click to expand...

Look up the thread on Painswick in the Arrange a Game section. 
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/thre...-gc-wednesday-31st-august.112898/post-2537978


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 20, 2022)

Crow said:



			Look up the thread on Painswick in the Arrange a Game section. 
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/thre...-gc-wednesday-31st-august.112898/post-2537978

Click to expand...

Would love to join but I’m stacked until after H4H 😕


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 3, 2022)

Bought last night just before 10pm. What a silly time and day of the week for the seller to choose to be ending an auction. Worked well for me though.
PGA persimmon woods 1, 3, 4 and they are in as new condition.





I think the close-up is the face of the driver, given the shape of the heads of the other two on the floor. Note the grips of the other two clubs in the 4-wood pic.
Absolute bargain and I slept well last night.


----------



## IanM (Sep 3, 2022)

Very pretty


----------



## Crow (Sep 8, 2022)

Hopefully some of you will find this latest video of interest, I’ll be posting a link on various sites so apologies if you see it elsewhere!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 9, 2022)

As we are talking about the history of Maxfli Australian Blades, I would like to point out the "red dot" which was associated with Maxfli clubs and balls for many years prior to the emergence of the Australian Blade clubs.

Earlier than the Australian Blade, there was the Maxfli International model.
The one pictured below is not the earliest model so was contemporary with the Australian Blade, but it still has the red dot.




I have an early set of Australian Blades that features the red dot




Later models of the Australian Blade feature a black dot. Why this change occurred, I don't know.

The ones in the above video seem like an early version and may have had a red dot originally and perhaps that was painted black by a previous owner. I'm merely speculating.


----------



## Crow (Sep 9, 2022)

The red and black dot are a bit of a puzzle, I've not been able to discern any difference between the two iron heads other than the colour of the dot.

Below is an advert from March 1978 which clearly has a red dot, the earliest advert I've seen with a black dot is from July 1979.  Whether they just decided to change the colour, or if it means something to do with lie angle I don't know, but I class the heads as the same model.

Were red dots imported directly from Australia as finished clubs? Were black dots made/assembled in the UK? Who knows.
One might have been made earlier than the other, they might have run concurrently, it's all a bit of a mystery.


----------



## RichA (Sep 9, 2022)

Sorry - haven't watched your video yet. They're spookily similar to my "original" Mizuno Pro irons from the 80s. Was there a relationship between the Aussie forgers and Mizuno or was it just a style that was in favour?


----------



## Crow (Sep 9, 2022)

RichA said:



			Sorry - haven't watched your video yet. They're spookily similar to my "original" Mizuno Pro irons from the 80s. Was there a relationship between the Aussie forgers and Mizuno or was it just a style that was in favour?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not aware of any connection, but all brands will take on board a successful design from another company, some styles are repeated by just about every manufacturer, and this was one of those. 
Dunlop had and still have a big presence in Japan so there might have been some relationship.


----------



## Dando (Sep 9, 2022)

RichA said:



			Sorry - haven't watched your video yet. They're spookily similar to my "original" Mizuno Pro irons from the 80s. Was there a relationship between the Aussie forgers and Mizuno or was it just a style that was in favour?
		
Click to expand...

I had the pro original and tp original irons. Don’t think the soles were as thick but the back view is very similar


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 16, 2022)

Played my first game with newly purchased PGA persimmon woods earlier this week. Had a game with @Crow and two chaps from my club all playing with classic vintage clubs.
The ebay seller really did not do these clubs justice with their photos so I've taken three of my own shots.
Greatly enjoyed playing with these and an absolute bargain price paid. Too embarrassing to post how little that was.













OK then.
Less than £10 each is all I'm prepared to say.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 24, 2022)

As I was able to collect in person, I simply could not resist these,




I already have a set thanks to @RichA, so I'm going to offer them to a newly recruited vintage player at my club. I'll give them a thorough clean and varnish first.
Driver has an ordinary Lamkin grip, but the 3 and 5 have fairly posh Nexus grips.


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2022)

Excellent purchase!

One of my most enjoyable rounds this year was playing with you guys at Painswick!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 24, 2022)

10 days earlier, someone, somewhere bought some expensive headcovers...




Funny old game this Ebay mullarkey.


----------



## RichA (Sep 24, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			As I was able to collect in person, I simply could not resist these,

View attachment 44466


I already have a set thanks to @RichA, so I'm going to offer them to a newly recruited vintage player at my club. I'll give them a thorough clean and varnish first.
Driver has an ordinary Lamekin grip, but the 3 and 5 have fairly posh Nexus grips.
		
Click to expand...

Are you still cheating with that "vintage" graphite shafted Eye 2 driver? 😘


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 24, 2022)

Ah, good point. I'll have to do a hit-and-compare test. If no discernible difference, I'll keep the steel shafted one and pass on the graphite shafted one.


----------



## RichA (Sep 24, 2022)

Only joking of course - I'm firmly in the whatever works best camp. I just still haven't found what I'm looking for.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 24, 2022)

The shaft of the newly acquired driver is KT-M and matches the 3 and 5 you got for me.
The newly acquired 3 and 5 have ZZ-Lite shafts.
Fairly obvious to me what needs to be done now.
I think my mate will like the graphite shafted driver and the two recently purchased 3 and 5.
Imagine, "That's £8 for the driver and 33p each for the 3 and 5 please." That might boggle his mind for a while.


----------



## RichA (Sep 25, 2022)

20 year-old MP-60s are in for a loft/lie check so I took the 40 year old Mizuno Pro MS-5s out this morning. Hit some of my best shots of 2022.
Hoping a guy a the club buys the Ping G425 irons from me today so I can stop being tempted to just keep bludgeoning the ball, as that's all they make me do.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 3, 2022)

An ebay seller was very patient with me and I picked up a purchase from 8 weeks ago whilst on my holiday travels.

Slazenger Bobby Locke ADL. Woods are persimmon 1,2,3,4,5 and irons are 3 to 8 then W and S. That's 13 clubs. Was there ever a 9-iron, I wonder? Maybe not?

ADL = Arthur D'Arcy Locke. He preferred the nickname "Bobby".






Whipping has come loose at the head end on the of 5-wood. Grips are playable.
Seller chucked in a bag as well.




Not exactly in keeping with 60+ year old clubs, but stops them from rattling around in the boot for the mo.

Cost? It was an ebay auction so fair and square.
Well, if I had seen the headcovers in a shop for what I paid for the lot, I would have 'ad 'em at that.


----------



## Crow (Oct 3, 2022)

If you measure the lofts that should give you an indication of whether or not there was a 9 iron in the set. 
A big gap between 8 and wedge; there probably was a 9.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 5, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			10 days earlier, someone, somewhere bought some expensive headcovers...

View attachment 44467


Funny old game this Ebay mullarkey.
		
Click to expand...

Bargain of the century 😳


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 10, 2022)

From post 1037 above, the 5-wood was the ropiest. The whipping had come undone.

I've re-done the whipping and cleaned it up - before and after shots...










Face insert is very slightly sunken-in from the face and you can see a bit of a gap at the bottom of the face to the sloeplate.
Nothing wobbly however - so playable as is. Got that soleplate nice and shiny now.
The other 4 woods (yes, a set of 1,2,3,4,5) are better condition, so pretty chuffed with these.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 12, 2022)

Does somebody somewhere need to lower their expectations rather a lot or did I get another bargain of the century recently...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 13, 2022)

Another look at my recent acquisition. Very rare to have a set of 1,2,3,4,5 and even better to have the matching irons.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 13, 2022)

Crow said:



			If you measure the lofts that should give you an indication of whether or not there was a 9 iron in the set.
A big gap between 8 and wedge; there probably was a 9.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have an inclinometer, so I've done my best with a see-through protractor.

7 - 36 ins and 38d
8 - 35.75 ins and 43d
W - 35.5 ins and 48d

A more important test will be hitting balls and seeing how far they go. Hope to do that soon with you observing.


----------



## Crow (Oct 13, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Another look at my recent acquisition. Very rare to have a set of 1,2,3,4,5 and even better to have the matching irons.

View attachment 44807

Click to expand...

Delicious!


----------



## Leftie (Oct 13, 2022)

Newsletter from my club.  Might be of a little interest to some.

*Royal Randall Putter returns to Sundridge*
_
A putters tale......

Jack Randall was appointed as the first Professional of Sundridge Park in 1901. He was considered a 'Master Club Maker' and from his workshop at the club he supplied fine quality equipment to golfers up and down the land. One such piece of equipment, a 9oz, medium lie putter, with registration 685349, is understood to have been owned and used by His Majesty King Edward VII.     

Back in 2015 the Club was contacted by a Dutch gentleman who had inherited the putter from his Great Aunt who formerly worked for the Royal Family. It is believed she was gifted the putter when she took up playing golf. 

A few weeks ago the same gentleman, Dr James Muller, visited the club with his wife whilst on a trip to the UK. Whereupon he enjoyed a game of golf and lunch with Seniors Captain, Ian Haggart and Richard Browne, before presenting the Club with the prestigious putter   

We have a number of similar historical golf clubs, including the driver used by our second Professional, Alf Padgham, to win the Open Championship in 1936, that are worthy of display in future._


We only had 4 head professionals between 1901 and 2003.  They obviously enjoyed their time here.  Jack Randall, Alf Padgham who won the 1936 Open, George Will who played in three Ryder Cups and 13 Opens, and Bob Cameron who resigned his position in 2003 to join the Senior Tour where he did rather well for himself.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 18, 2022)

Went out this morning with the Slazenger ADL Bobby Locke irons 3 to 8, PW, SW.




Had enough room in the bag for the Shamrock 2-iron.




Usual Cobra metal driver, 16d and 20d hybrids and John Letters Banker 5 putter. Played only one shot with the 16d and none with the 20d.
Played in a 2-ball with a chap playing his regular clubs off 14 hcap, beat me 2&1 receiving 9 shots from me.

Fairly cold and damp morning for a front nine of 5 bogeys and 4 pars. Some poor putting on the dew-laden greens.
Did the back nine in two over with one birdie, three bogeys and 5 pars after the greens speeded up a bit.

Seriously chuffed with the irons. Hope to get the woods out with them next week.

I don't feel that there is a missing 9-iron. The 8 is like a modern PW and the PW (at 48d) more like a GW


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2022)

A quick look at some Nicoll Henry Cotton irons from 1957 and a brief summary of his career.


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 3, 2022)

Henry Cotton went to my school (Alleyn’s in Dulwich) and was the first President of the school old boys golf society of which I am a member.  There is no similarity between his golf and mine!


----------



## Slab (Nov 4, 2022)

Not sure I can call them vintage yet but my Cobra KingII irons have been out on loan for quite a while but they're 25yrs old now and just got them back yesterday so i took the 7I to the range this morning with the 7I from by current Cobra Flyz to see how they stacked up 

Nothing scientific or measured but pleasantly surprised that on good hits the oldie was at most just half a club down on its little brother with a similar ball flight, the newer club had better dispersion though and it was the off centre hits where there was a bit over a club length difference in distance

Nice hitting the old ones again, still really like the original 'bound effect' grips too


----------



## AlexS (Nov 16, 2022)

Newbie vintage golf nut here and apologies if I'm in the wrong place... I'm searching for a site or resource where I can research some clubs that I have (date, history etc)... Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## RichA (Nov 16, 2022)

Ping Anser 3 putter delivered this morning. Previous owner added a really nice GP Pro Only cord grip which suits it well. Looking forward to getting it out on the course at the weekend. Working a treat on the living room carpet.
Slightly more toe-weighted than My Original Anser and benefits from the addition of a sight line and lack of slot, which in my opinion makes an annoying noise.
Hoping it'll reintroduce a bit of control as the OG 2-ball is currently good for 5 feet and 50 feet but nothing in between.


----------



## IanM (Nov 16, 2022)

AlexS said:



			Newbie vintage golf nut here and apologies if I'm in the wrong place... I'm searching for a site or resource where I can research some clubs that I have (date, history etc)... Any help greatly appreciated
		
Click to expand...

@Crow will be along shortly...


----------



## Crow (Nov 16, 2022)

AlexS said:



			Newbie vintage golf nut here and apologies if I'm in the wrong place... I'm searching for a site or resource where I can research some clubs that I have (date, history etc)... Any help greatly appreciated
		
Click to expand...

There aren't any single sites that fit your description that I know of.

Tell us what you've got, with pictures if possible, and I'll try and help.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 23, 2022)

How cool to have a set of HB&S Max Faulkner Avenger Woods 2, 4 and 6.
Yes, yes, yes - a 6-wood I tell you.
Some headcovers included. Oh, well done me.






Not looking bad after an initial cleaning. Bit more attention needed to the grooves before varnishing.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

Here is the other stuff that came with the woods above.
St Andrew Co Driver, Petron U5 putter, Wilson Sam Snead Blue Ridge 2-iron in nearly mint condition and a 3-PW set of Mizuno Silver Cup.
Haven't varnished the woods yet, but ready to do so now.
I wouldn't play the 2-iron with these as a SW needs to be added. I've got an Adams Golf Tom Watson 56d SW that should do.
The 2-iron is in such fab condition, it will have to belong with some other clubs. Lovely satin finish to the clubhead and the grip is sensational.











And all for peanuts. Its embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2022)

I wonder which courses have the necessary quirk to warrant another visit with the old sticks?

Painswick  Check!  Cleeve Hill?  Check!  Minchinhampton Old (Common) Course??


----------



## Crow (Dec 24, 2022)

The new putter was delivered today.
I know that putters follow their own rules, but this is the longest ferrule I've ever seen!

Hosel = 3 1/8"
Ferrule = 6 3/4"
Exposed part of Pyratone shaft = 7 3/4"
Grip = 14 3/4"


----------

